# knitting tea party 29 november '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 29 December 13

Do you realize tomorrow is the first of December and there is only 24 days left to shop. I thought I would just throw that little tidbit out there.

I hope you all enjoyed watching caren and the rest of the punkin chunkin crew as they chucked punkins all over the place. The best in show chunked it over four thousand feet  out of an air cannon. Everyone is working to chunk a punkin a mile  that is the hole grail. After all that hard work they might have wanted a bowl of hot soup  maybe this would have filled the bill.

Recipe Pumpkin Soup
Ingredients
2 whole Pie Pumpkins 
1 quart Vegetable Or Chicken Stock 
1/2 cup Heavy Cream 
1/3 cup Maple Syrup 
Dash Of Nutmeg 
Salt To Taste 
Extra Cream, For Serving
Preparation Instructions
Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Place pumpkins on a cookie sheet and roast them until slightly shriveled and soft. Allow to cool slightly, then slice in half and carefully scoop out seeds and pulp. Scoop yummy flesh into a bowl. Set aside.
In a pot, heat up the pumpkin flesh with the stock until simmering. Mash out the big chunks, the transfer the mixture to a blender or food processor (or use an immersion blender) and puree until velvety smooth. 
Add cream and nutmeg, then blend again. 
Reheat if you need to, or just go ahead and serve in a hollowed-out pumpkin of whatever size you'd like.

It did look kind of chilly at the punkin chunkin  and it is always important to dress warmly  but at the same time to remember to take care of exposed skin  especially your lips  they can get chapped very quickly. So to take care of your chapped lips  and to make all you recyclers happy  and all you crafters something new to do  I give you this. If you go to the url at the bottom there are pictures that might help  especially the gift package.

Babybel Chapstick

There are many chapstick and lip balm recipes out there, but this one is perfect for emergencies. There's no need for specialized cosmetic supplies or even containers... You can re-use the tube you just finished, and if you don't already have them in the house, you can buy all the ingredients from any old grocery store or deli.

Step 1: Ingredients
Now you can really go nuts with ingredients if you want to, and put all sorts of emollients, oils, vitamins, scents and flavors into your chapstick, but I wanted this particular recipe to be as simple as possible. All you need are:
	the wax from one mini babybel cheese (red or yellow) 
	1 teaspoon grapeseed oil

You can use either the red or yellow kind of wax. Even though your chapstick will look red (assuming you're using the red wax) there's not enough pigment in there to turn it into a lipstick. At the most, if you smother it on, you'll get a barely noticeable pink tint.

You can substitute the grape seed oil for any other edible oil in your pantry. I like grape seed because of the texture and neutral taste, but any other (edible!) oil will do too.

Depending on how you carry your chapstick around you can adjust the quantity of oil. If you wear it right next to your body in a tight jeans pocket, keep these proportions. If you have it in the glove compartment of your freezing car (or if you just like softer chapstick), add more oil, or don't use all the wax.

Step 2: Melting
Combine your ingredients and melt them together.

I prefer using a double boiler rather than a microwave, because it's easier to control and you're less likely to accidentally start a fire. Just use any very small metal container, like a measuring cup, and plop it in an inch (or less) of water. The wax will melt before the water even boils, but just in case the water DOES boil first, keep it at a very low simmer.

Step 3: Pouring
Clean out your used chapstick tube as well as you can, but don't worry if there's still a little of the old stuff stuck in the bottom.

You'll have a little bit more chapstick liquid then you need for one tube -- this will allow for spills, because it's pretty hard to aim for that tiny tube. Fill your tube up to the very top, even, if you can, make it bulge over the brim.

Wax expands in its liquid form. This means that when your chapstick cools and solidifies, it contracts, leaving a little dimple in the center of your tube (that's why you were trying to fill up your tube above the top). Don't try to fill the dimple with another few drops of melted chapstick, because it won't adhere properly. Instead, while your chapstick is still cooling, twist the bottom of your tube just a little to push the still-liquid chapstick in the center of your tube up to the surface.

Step 4: Wrap it up
If you're making this as a gift, then it's nice to wrap it up, and it just so happens that I designed a pop-up, Pop Art chapstick holder. This is very easy to make, and you can customize it so the lady will say whatever you wish.

Post Scriptum:

A few years ago I was looking at a huge tub of my kids old crayons and I came up with the idea of melting them down with some oil to make lipstick. I was really excited about this idea, but wanted to be cautious and I checked online to see if it was safe, and if anybody had published anything on the subject. There wasn't anything on the web, and although crayola won't publish their ingredients I figured that it had to be safe enough, given that crayons are designed to be ingested by toddlers without causing harm. So I published an instructable, and a recent online search came up with hundreds of videos and tutorials. Though of course others might have simultaneously come up with the same idea, the dates indicate the trend started here.

Before publishing this I googled Babybel chapstick, and Babybel lip balm, and the closest thing I came up with was this photo. So in a few months or years when Babybel chapstick is all over the internet, you can say you saw it first on Instructables!
http://www.instructables.com/id/Babybel-chapstick/?ALLSTEPS

I hope all of you had a great thanksgiving with family and friends  we were twenty for dinner at phylliss. I was surprised at how quiet it was. The little boys were in the lower level playing with legos  I could not believe how quiet they were. Phyllis had the dining table set up  also a table in the dining room  and it was served buffet style. For now knowing how to cook when we got married  Phyllis has turned into a marvelous cook. It was delicious as I am sure your thanksgiving meal was also. One thing that happens during big meals like this is that tablecloths tend to get spotted with gravy or cranberry salad or something that slipped off someones fork or someone spilled their cup of coffee. To make your laundry a bit easier I found this for you.

Best Stain Remover
by Paige Russell

After a run in with a spitting espresso machine at work, And it doesn't require bleach - which I find can be hard on my clothes and the air I'm breathing!
Step 1: A White Shirt's Nemesis...
Coffee. A great way to start a day, unless you end up wearing it instead of drinking it! It's a super staining substance. If this happens to you, here's what to do...

Step 2: Act Fast!
As quickly as you can after the staining occurs, remove your article of clothing and turn it inside out.

Step 3: Run Cold Water
The reason you turn the item inside out is so that your not pushing the stain even further into the fibers when you rinse it. If you can manage to do this step while the stain is still wet, it will do a great job of removing a lot of the staining.Step 4: The Stain Fighting Warriors
Grab a big bowl or plastic tub, distilled white vinegar, and laundry detergent.Step 5: Spot Clean
Lay out your garment. Pour or squeeze a dab of laundry detergent onto each stained area and give them all a gentle rub, working in the detergent.

Step 6: Soap & Vinegar
Fill your container with water and mix in 2 cups of vinegar and 1/2 cap or one packet of laundry detergent. 
Give it a good swish. Then add your stained garment and make sure it is completely submerged.
Soak it for 3 hours, giving it the occasional stir.

Step 7: Wash It
After the 3 hours are up, remove it from the soak bath and gently squeeze as much of the vinegar mixture out as you can.

Throw it into your washing machine (you can add it in with other whites) and wash with cold water.

Lay flat to dry. THIS IS IMPORTANT! If you put it in the dryer, any remaining staining will get heat set into the fabric and will be nearly impossible to remove.

Once dry you can inspect it to see if it needs one more round in the washer. When this staining occurred, I waited until my coffee stains were dry before I took action, so my shirt needed two machine washings. But now it is back to it's old sparkly white self! 
Step 8: Ta Da!
All clean and back in action!

Comments from the comment section:

Do not throw out that Soapy Vinegar mixture!!! Use it to clean your Washer... If you have a Tub Cleaning Cycle, Just wipe every thing down with it and then pour it inside and let it run... Wipe everything down on the outside with a clean wet and a clean dry cloth... 
Works GREAT!!! 
Peroxide is also effective for removing stains from organic sources such as coffee or body fluid stains. A spray bottle to douse the area and then same process or even into the cold water wash.rockytopp says: 34 minutes agoReply
If you missed any spots before you dried your clothing, combine Dawn dishwashing detergent and peroxide ..equal parts of each. Pour on the stains and scrub with an old toothbrush. Then wash and dry as usual. I use this with all stains and it is especially good with blood stains. If you find upon removing your clothing from the dryer that you have missed a spot or it has not totally removed the spot, just repeat the process. i have removed grease spots from Tee Shirts that have been washed and dried several times.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Best-Stain-Remover/?ALLSTEPS

Something funny happened this afternoon  at least it was funny to me. Alexis came over for me to get on to map quest and find driving directions to the football game that is to be played in Wapakoneta, Ohio. Brock and his team from wayne trace are still in the football playoffs so alexis and heidi are going to the game. I printed the directions off around two-thirty. In leaving alexis said she was going to get in the shower and start getting ready. I asked what time they were leaving  five-thirty she said - I replied that that was three hours away. She said she needed all that time to get ready. I just thought it was funny  three hours to get ready for a football game. Maybe I am just easily amused.

I love jelly rolls  I have also had them with a cream cheese filling  they are soooooooo good. So when I found this recipe I just had to put it in my document file. It just sounded right up my alley.

Orange Spice Sweet Potato Spirals

12-14 servings 
Ingredients
Cake: 
4 eggs plus 1 egg yolk 
1 ½ C. granulated sugar 
1 C. pureed cooked and peeled sweet potatoes (may use leftover boiled, baked, or drained from a 15 oz. can) 
2 tsp. fresh orange juice 
1 1/2 tsp. very fine orange zest 
1 1/8 C. all-purpose flour 
1 ½ tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. ground ginger 
1/4 tsp. ground nutmeg 
1/2 tsp. kosher salt 
1 1/3 C. finely chopped pecans

Filling: 
1 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened 
1/3 C. margarine, softened 
2 1/2 C. powdered sugar 
1/8 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1 tsp. very fine orange zest

Directions - Heat oven to 375 degrees.

Line a large cookie sheet with wax paper. Set aside. 
In a large mixing bowl, beat eggs, egg yolk, and sugar on high speed for 3 minutes.

Add sweet potatoes, orange juice, and zest. Beat on low for 1 minute.

In a medium bowl, stir together flour, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, and salt.

With mixer on low, gradually beat in flour mixture just until evenly mixed.

Spread evenly on wax paper lined cookie sheet. Sprinkle top with pecans.

Bake for 22-28 minutes or until center is dry when touched lightly with fingertip.

Remove from oven. Invert onto a large kitchen towel. Remove wax paper from back. Place a second slightly damp kitchen towel on top of cake roll and flip over. Remove towel so that pecan-topped side is up.

Starting on a long side, roll up towel and cake roll together. Refrigerate for 2 hours.

Meanwhile, for filling, in a large mixing bowl, beat cream cheese and margarine together on medium speed until smooth.

Add powdered sugar and cinnamon. Beat on low speed until smooth. Stir in zest.

Unroll cake roll and spread filling evenly over pecans. Roll up again and wrap completely in plastic wrap. 
Chill for 2-3 hours before slicing into 3/4-inch thick slices and arranging on a platter to serve.

Submitted by: Mary Shivers
http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/orange_spice_sweet_potato_spirals.htm

Heather and dan and children just stopped by to pick up Sadie on their way to southern ohio to spend the rest of the weekend with dans folks. I believe their dinner is tomorrow. It is always good to see heather and dan  I feel bad that we dont go down more often than we do. The entire family goes down for important events  sweet sixteen parties  graduations  weddings. I know heather feels that they are always the one making the trip and they are  but there is just no room for us to stay with them if we went for longer than a day  they have a very small house and we would need to take two cars if I was going along since the van holds only seven.

Werent we talking last week about someone who had goats and made goat cheese. I can use goats milk  I find it a bit musty tasting but other than that it is fine. I really like goat cheese  especially in sandwiches. So I thought this recipe might be appropriate. Breakfast foods are so good and these sounded like they would fit the bill with maybe real maple syrup and a large side of sausages. This comes from my newsletter from everyday health so it must be healthy.

Red Onion and Goat Cheese Pancake Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 295, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 269mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 38g, Cholesterol: 112mg, Protein: 11g 
Carb Choices: 2.5 
Ingredients
	1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
	2 large onion(s), red, sliced 
	2 tablespoon water 
	2 tablespoon thyme, fresh, chopped 
	1/2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
	1/2 cup(s) milk, lowfat (1%) 
	2 large egg(s) 
	2 large egg white(s) 
	1 tablespoon oil, canola 
	1 tablespoon sugar 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
	1/4 cup(s) cheese, goat cheese, crumbled 
	1 cup(s) vinegar, balsamic 
	2 teaspoon honey

Preparation
1. Heat olive oil in a large cast-iron or ovenproof nonstick skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Reduce heat to medium, add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until they are tender and light golden brown, 15 to 20 minutes. Stir in water and thyme, scraping up any browned bits.

3. Meanwhile, position rack in middle of oven; preheat to 450°F.

4. Blend flour, milk, eggs, egg whites, canola oil, sugar, salt and pepper in a blender until smooth. Pour the batter over the onions. Sprinkle with cheese.

5. Bake the pancake until puffed and golden, about 15 minutes.

6. Meanwhile, combine vinegar and honey in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat and cook until syrupy and reduced to 1/3 cup, 12 to 15 minutes. (Watch carefully during the last few minutes to prevent burning.)

7. Cut the pancake into wedges and serve immediately with the balsamic syrup. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/red-onion--goat-cheese-pancake.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20131127

And for the diabetics on the ktp I think this sounds good  whether one has diabetis or not.

Vegetable Pita Pizzas Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Most Popular
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 113, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 291mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 20g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Protein: 5g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 0.5, Starch: 1, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 1.5 
Ingredients
2 large pita, 100% whole-wheat 
cooking spray 
1/2 cup(s) assorted fresh vegetables (such as small broccoli or cauliflower florets, red sweet pepper strips, sliced fresh mushrooms, and/or chopped carrot) 
1/4 cup(s) pizza sauce 
1/4 cup(s) cheese, mozzarella, shredded

Preparation
Preheat oven to 400°F. Place pita bread rounds on a baking sheet. Bake for 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, coat an unheated small skillet with nonstick cooking spray. Preheat over medium heat. Add the vegetables; cook and stir until crisp-tender.

Spread pizza sauce on pita bread rounds; sprinkle with cooked vegetables and cheese. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes more or until light brown. Serve warm.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/vegetable-pita-pizzas.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20131125

I saw something on an advertisement last night on television and wondered if it was for real. They were grilling whole carrots  they left a little of the stem on one end but had it laying right on the grill. I wonder what they would taste like? It does sound good  I love roasted veggies.

It is 36° out right now but a clear sky  so you know what that means. I hope heather and alexis dress really warm tonight. I think it is going to be pretty cold at the game.

I am going to end tonight with a desert  ww friendly  diabetis friendly  and it is one of my favorite kind of pies. My mother made the best.

Sugar Free Lemon Meringue Pie

8 servings 
Ingredients
1 9-inch pie crust 
1/3 C. cornstarch 
1/8 tsp. salt 
1 C. Splenda®, divided 
1 1/2 C. water 
4 eggs, separated 
1/2 Tbs. margarine 
1/2 C. lemon juice 
1/4 tsp.cream of tartar

Directions
Bake the pie shell as per instructions and allow to cool.

Set oven to 400 degrees.

In a saucepan, add the cornstarch, salt, and 3/4 C. Splenda. Add the water, and whisk vigorously over medium heat. When mixture comes to a boil and thickens, remove from the heat and set aside.

In a bowl, whisk the egg yolks. Add approximately a cup of the cornstarch and Splenda mixture to the egg yolks, and whisk. Once combined, dump this mixture back into the saucepan with the rest of the cornstarch mix. Cook on medium heat for 5 minutes, constantly stirring.

Remove the mixture from the heat and add the margarine and lemon juice. Whisk until combined. Dump the mixture into the cooled pie shell.

In the bowl of an electric mixer, beat the egg whites on high until foamy. Add the cream of tartar and beat until peaks form. Add the remaining Splenda and beat until the peaks stiffen.

Spread the meringue over the pie and bake for 10 minutes or until golden brown. Allow to cool for at least one hour prior to serving.
http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sugar_free_lemon_meringue_pie.htm/?utm_source=diabeticdishes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Diabetic%2BDishes&utm_content=title_link

so  I am running slightly late tonight so best get this posted  not as many recipes as last week  but Ill post some during the week.

sam


----------



## wwrightson

Hope you and everyone on the Tea Party had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Sam, looks like you have done a good job again with your recipes and info.


----------



## KateB

Thanks for the recipes Sam! Glad to hear that your Thanksgiving went well. Off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet the girls, then on Sunday my two boys and their other halves and (of course!) Luke are coming for dinner. I made a lasagne on Thursday and froze it, so we'll have that with garlic bread and salad, and raspberry pavlova for dessert - I'll make that on Sunday morning. Anyone got any good ideas for stopping the meringue sticking? I've used non-stick baking paper, tried greasing the paper too, tried just greasing the baking tin without the paper and still it sticks!
Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam! Glad to hear that your Thanksgiving went well. Off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet the girls, then on Sunday my two boys and their other halves and (of course!) Luke are coming for dinner. I made a lasagne on Thursday and froze it, so we'll have that with garlic bread and salad, and raspberry pavlova for dessert - I'll make that on Sunday morning. Anyone got any good ideas for stopping the meringue sticking? I've used non-stick baking paper, tried greasing the paper too, tried just greasing the baking tin without the paper and still it sticks!
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


If you drizzle a little vegetable oil over the parchment paper and rub it in well with your fingers all over the paper the meringue should not stick 
Enjoy your meal with family on Sunday


----------



## NanaCaren

Another bunch of great receipts, mmm the pumpkin soup sounds very good. I do have a couple pumpkin I need to use up. 
Love the chap stick will be trying this out for sure. 

It was cold during punkin chunkin the last day was the coldest for sure. Mostly do to the wind but they enjoyed themselves any ways.


----------



## KateB

dollyclaire said:


> If you drizzle a little vegetable oil over the parchment paper and rub it in well with your fingers all over the paper the meringue should not stick
> Enjoy your meal with family on Sunday


Thanks Dollyclaire, I'll let you know how it goes. The last time I rubbed some Flora margarine into the paper, but that didn't work.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> If you drizzle a little vegetable oil over the parchment paper and rub it in well with your fingers all over the paper the meringue should not stick
> Enjoy your meal with family on Sunday


That is what my mum always did. I have not had much luck with meringues unless they were on a pie.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam! Glad to hear that your Thanksgiving went well. Off to Glasgow tomorrow to meet the girls, then on Sunday my two boys and their other halves and (of course!) Luke are coming for dinner. I made a lasagne on Thursday and froze it, so we'll have that with garlic bread and salad, and raspberry pavlova for dessert - I'll make that on Sunday morning. Anyone got any good ideas for stopping the meringue sticking? I've used non-stick baking paper, tried greasing the paper too, tried just greasing the baking tin without the paper and still it sticks!
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Sounds like you have a very fun next few days planned. Give Luke extra hugs. Yum lasagne what a good idea after the turkey dinner yesterday. 
Have a wonderful weekend as well.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone. Sam are you skipping November 30 this year? lolol
So glad that you had a good time and good food at Phylis' yesterday and that it sounds like no meltdowns, maybe there is hope yet. :thumbup: 
LOL, when teenagers are involved, yes, it takes 3 hours to get ready, they try on and take off everything in the closet and dresser, then go back to the first thing they tried, then do and redo hair, you see where I'm going with this right? lolol
Recipes look fabulous. 
I'm sure Heather understands why you all don't go over there more often. 
Well, now to get caught up.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Wow, 1st or 2nd page. A first for me. Recipes sound great, interesting idea for lip balm, wonder if nieces will eat babybel cheese, if so will try it with avacado oil or sweet apricot kernal oil.

I had planned to run mower over yard as now we are in wet season, grass is doubling in length almost over night. Not happening now as it has been raining all night. Other plan was to clean 2 carpets. Not happening for same reason. So will simply have to spend day knitting once light housework done.

Off to check Mika, sister's cat that we are nursing after no more baby surgery.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm going to go take a nap I think. I'm going to go to the Craft fair tomorrow, that should be a good few hours of fun.


----------



## purl2diva

Thanks for the recipes, Sam. This is what I did over the holiday.I made this for a special little girl who will turn one in December. The pattern is from the book, "Too Cute" by Debby Ware. The hat didn't take long to make but the I cord garland took the better part of one day as did making and attaching the "ornaments and the squiggles on top."


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow, 1st or 2nd page. A first for me. Recipes sound great, interesting idea for lip balm, wonder if nieces will eat babybel cheese, if so will try it with avacado oil or sweet apricot kernal oil.
> 
> I had planned to run mower over yard as now we are in wet season, grass is doubling in length almost over night. Not happening now as it has been raining all night. Other plan was to clean 2 carpets. Not happening for same reason. So will simply have to spend day knitting once light housework done.
> 
> Off to check Mika, sister's cat that we are nursing after no more baby surgery.


I will have no problem getting this bunch to eat the babybel cheese. 
Love when the weather changes my plans and I have to sit and knit :thumbup: :thumbup: doesn't happen often enough


----------



## sassafras123

Went to bookstore, Vietnamese lunch, horseback ride, Wal-Mart. I'm resting than going into hot tub. Send pix later.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm going to go take a nap I think. I'm going to go to the Craft fair tomorrow, that should be a good few hours of fun.


Hmmm a nap sounds good about now  except I'd wake up too early. 
Enjoy the craft fair all the ones here are finished until closer to christmas.


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. This is what I did over the holiday.I made this for a special little girl who will turn one in December. The pattern is from the book, "Too Cute" by Debby Ware. The hat didn't take long to make but the I cord garland took the better part of one day as did making and attaching the "ornaments and the squiggles on top."


That is vey cute. I can imagine the icord took a while.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Went to bookstore, Vietnamese lunch, horseback ride, Wal-Mart. I'm resting than going into hot tub. Send pix later.


You have had a full day, hot tub sounds like a good idea and then maybe turn in for the night.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Sam! Glad you had a peaceful Thanksgiving. Had to laugh at your story about Alexis - don't you know that teenage girls take three hours to get ready to go anywhere that there are teenage BOYS??!! Sometimes when when they are grown up, they take a long time to get ready, too. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## machriste

Love the recipes, Sam. 

How about coconut oil for the lip balm? It would taste pretty good.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 29 December 13
> 
> Do you realize tomorrow is the first of December and there is only 24 days left to shop. I thought I would just throw that little tidbit out there.
> 
> so  I am running slightly late tonight so best get this posted  not as many recipes as last week  but Ill post some during the week.
> 
> sam


OOPS!! Sam, tomorrow is only Nov. 30...you're getting a day ahead of yourself!! Please don't take a knitting day away before Christmas...I need all the time I can get to finish presents! LOL!
Your recipes are wonderful and diverse as always.
I'm so glad the dinner at Phyliss' yesterday was pleasant...I remember you weren't too thrilled about going.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam. Back from a lovely day in Winchester. Off to bed now, catch everyone in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

I didn't catch that on my quick read through before I posted - guess the first is Saturday - still - it seems like the holiday is coming faster than usual.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Sam are you skipping November 30 this year? lolol
> So glad that you had a good time and good food at Phylis' yesterday and that it sounds like no meltdowns, maybe there is hope yet. :thumbup:
> LOL, when teenagers are involved, yes, it takes 3 hours to get ready, they try on and take off everything in the closet and dresser, then go back to the first thing they tried, then do and redo hair, you see where I'm going with this right? lolol
> Recipes look fabulous.
> I'm sure Heather understands why you all don't go over there more often.
> Well, now to get caught up.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Thanks Dollyclaire, I'll let you know how it goes. The last time I rubbed some Flora margarine into the paper, but that didn't work.


We use cooking spray to prevent sticking...haven't tried it for meringue but I imagine it would work. Not sure whether you have cooking spray?
junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Back from a lovely day in Winchester. Off to bed now, catch everyone in the morning.


Good night , pleasant dreams.


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. This is what I did over the holiday.I made this for a special little girl who will turn one in December. The pattern is from the book, "Too Cute" by Debby Ware. The hat didn't take long to make but the I cord garland took the better part of one day as did making and attaching the "ornaments and the squiggles on top."


That's very cute!! But I can see why the 'decorations' took longer than the hat!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Great receipts, Sam as always you cover everything. Sugar free pie looks good 
Thanks. Will be trying all receipts, soon copied and ready to use.


----------



## iamsam

you are the second one to catch my slipup. what is funny is that I said the same thing to Heidi BEFORE I posted here and she told me the same thing. must have been a craft moment.

the holiday is coming fast - I do know that. but I just gav you an extra day. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> OOPS!! Sam, tomorrow is only Nov. 30...you're getting a day ahead of yourself!! Please don't take a knitting day away before Christmas...I need all the time I can get to finish presents! LOL!
> Your recipes are wonderful and diverse as always.
> I'm so glad the dinner at Phyliss' yesterday was pleasant...I remember you weren't too thrilled about going.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I didn't catch that on my quick read through before I posted - guess the first is Saturday - still - it seems like the holiday is coming faster than usual.
> 
> sam


Nope,Sam!! Saturday is Nov. 30 and Sunday is Dec. 1.....
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

hope this doesn't stick in anyone's head too long --- sam

Winchester Cathedral" is a song released in late 1966 by Fontana Records, whereupon it shot to the #1 spot in Canada on the RPM 100 national singles charts[1] and shortly thereafter in the U.S. on the Billboard Hot 100 chart. It was released by The New Vaudeville Band, a British novelty group established by the song's composer, Geoff Stephens. Stephens was a big fan of tunes from the British music hall era (or what Americans would call "vaudeville"), so he wrote "Winchester Cathedral" in that vein, complete with a Rudy Vallée soundalike[2] (John Carter) singing through his hands to imitate a megaphone sound.[3] Although recorded entirely by session musicians, when the song became an international hit, an actual band had to be assembled, which toured extensively under the tutelage of Peter Grant, who later went on to manage The Yardbirds and Led Zeppelin.[3]
The tune went to No. 4 in the UK Singles Chart.[4] It went all the way to the top in the U.S., however, displacing "You Keep Me Hangin' On" by the Supremes on December 3, 1966. After a one-week run at No. 1, "Winchester Cathedral" was knocked off the summit by the Beach Boys' "Good Vibrations", only to rebound to the top spot the following week. After two additional weeks, it was knocked off the top for good by "I'm a Believer" by The Monkees.
"Winchester Cathedral" topped the Billboard Easy Listening chart for four weeks.[5] Cover records by Dana Rollin and The New Happiness reached no higher than No. 70.The Shadows recorded an instrumental version of this song on their album Jigsaw.
Global sales of the single were over three million, with the RIAA certification of gold disc status.[6]
The song won the 1967 Grammy Award for Best Contemporary (R&R) Recording,[7] despite not being a rock and roll song. An initial long-playing album including the song was issued in late 1966 by Fontana Records, also titled Winchester Cathedral.

THE NEW VAUDEVILLE BAND
"Winchester Cathedral" 
(Geoff Stephens)

Winchester Cathedral
You're bringing me down
You stood and you watched as
My baby left town
You could have done something
But you didn't try
You didn't do nothing
You let her walk by
Now everyone knows just how much I needed that gal
She wouldn't have gone far away
If only you'd started ringing your bell
Winchester Cathedral
You're bringing me down
You stood and you watched as
My baby left town
Oh-bo-de-o-do oh-bo-de-o-do
Oh-bo-de-o-do de-do- duh


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you are the second one to catch my slipup. what is funny is that I said the same thing to Heidi BEFORE I posted here and she told me the same thing. must have been a craft moment.
> 
> the holiday is coming fast - I do know that. but I just gav you an extra day. lol
> 
> sam


LOL!! Guess you did at that,Sam. I've been thinking all day that it's Mon. I do that the day after every holiday. Good thing I don't have an appointment on days that I mix up!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

oh good heavens june - I think I need to go to bed. today is Friday isn't it? what was I thinking.

sam



jknappva said:


> Nope,Sam!! Saturday is Nov. 30 and Sunday is Dec. 1.....
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## pacer

Great job on the recipes Sam. Glad your Thanksgiving went well. By the way...How long does it take Alexis to get ready for a dance? 

Kate...have fun with the family. Give Luke extra hugs from all of us. Does he know he has a worldwide following?


----------



## Pup lover

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. This is what I did over the holiday.I made this for a special little girl who will turn one in December. The pattern is from the book, "Too Cute" by Debby Ware. The hat didn't take long to make but the I cord garland took the better part of one day as did making and attaching the "ornaments and the squiggles on top."


Very cute, nice work!!


----------



## Pup lover

Git the beds cganged tiday, whole house vacuumed, both levels and porches, laundry started, kitchen cleaned (frozen pizza for supper, no dishes :thumbup: ), got plastic up on the windows to help with drafts, finished the fair isle cowl, cant wait to try the next one smaller in circumference, its just too big and hangs down too far to keep you warm. Will post pic tomorrow. DH got the big piles of leaves taken care of, now he can mow and mulch the rest. Tomorrow will do the dusting, could write it in but it has to go, and get started decorating. Caren enjoyed the punkin chunkin, watched it while i was doing the plastic. Looking forward to next year! Recipes sound good Sam glad that being at Phyliss` wasnt a trial.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hmmm a nap sounds good about now  except I'd wake up too early.
> Enjoy the craft fair all the ones here are finished until closer to christmas.


Nap was great, only about 45 minutes, but enough to take the edge off the headache I had picked up from somewhere. I think it's just allergy related. 
It will be a blast and I'm going alone, Marla has to work, told her to see if someone would cover for her for an hour or so but she didn't, David will stay home, I'm fairly sure.


----------



## sassafras123

NanaCaren, yes would love to just lay abed til time for sleep. But, girls will be back in half an hour for dinner. Leftovers thankfully.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Git the beds cganged tiday, whole house vacuumed, both levels and porches, laundry started, kitchen cleaned (frozen pizza for supper, no dishes :thumbup: ), got plastic up on the windows to help with drafts, finished the fair isle cowl, cant wait to try the next one smaller in circumference, its just too big and hangs down too far to keep you warm. Will post pic tomorrow. DH got the big piles of leaves taken care of, now he can mow and mulch the rest. Tomorrow will do the dusting, could write it in but it has to go, and get started decorating. Caren enjoyed the punkin chunkin, watched it while i was doing the plastic. Looking forward to next year! Recipes sound good Sam glad that being at Phyliss` wasnt a trial.


wow you got a lot done today. Chrissy wants to finish up the decorating, have to pick up some hooks for her to hang things from.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> wow you got a lot done today. Chrissy wants to finish up the decorating, have to pick up some hooks for her to hang things from.


She can come help with mine if she runs out of things to decorate there.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Nap was great, only about 45 minutes, but enough to take the edge off the headache I had picked up from somewhere. I think it's just allergy related.
> It will be a blast and I'm going alone, Marla has to work, told her to see if someone would cover for her for an hour or so but she didn't, David will stay home, I'm fairly sure.


Glad you got some rest  about the headache though. I have had an allergy related headache for the past couple days. Need to bath the dogs again, it helps for a few days. Lucky you getting to go out alone.  Not that I want to go out in this cold. It is -17.7c/0f as of 8:09pm. Hope it warms a touch tomorrow,poor baby Parker is not liking having to stay in the barn and not allowed outdoors.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> NanaCaren, yes would love to just lay abed til time for sleep. But, girls will be back in half an hour for dinner. Leftovers thankfully.


the girls would just come in and want to visit if I were to lay dow now. DJ is sitting here waiting to pick coffee while re watching Doctor Who.  Left overs here as well for tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> She can come help with mine if she runs out of things to decorate there.


lol I will let her know,she is always redoing one room or another. She is getting much better every year.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> oh good heavens june - I think I need to go to bed. today is Friday isn't it? what was I thinking.
> 
> sam


It's ok we all get days mixed up from time to time. I missed it and had even been talking about it with the girls.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I didn't catch that on my quick read through before I posted - guess the first is Saturday - still - it seems like the holiday is coming faster than usual.
> 
> sam


Nope, that is Sunday for the first! even I am still in November presently!


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is soooooo cute!



purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. This is what I did over the holiday.I made this for a special little girl who will turn one in December. The pattern is from the book, "Too Cute" by Debby Ware. The hat didn't take long to make but the I cord garland took the better part of one day as did making and attaching the "ornaments and the squiggles on top."


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam in case no one caught it again...The first is SUNDAY...LOL


thewren said:


> I didn't catch that on my quick read through before I posted - guess the first is Saturday - still - it seems like the holiday is coming faster than usual.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you got some rest  about the headache though. I have had an allergy related headache for the past couple days. Need to bath the dogs again, it helps for a few days. Lucky you getting to go out alone.  Not that I want to go out in this cold. It is -17.7c/0f as of 8:09pm. Hope it warms a touch tomorrow,poor baby Parker is not liking having to stay in the barn and not allowed outdoors.


I need to bath mine too, I think I may do that tomorrow or Sunday. 
 When does the new season of Dr. Who start anyway? 
Hi DJ.  
Poor Parker, I can't say I blame him, but he doesn't need a cold being out in the weather for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> lol I will let her know,she is always redoing one room or another. She is getting much better every year.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Evening,

Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.

Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.

Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.

Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.

Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored. 

Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.

The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.

Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.

Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's. 

Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.

TTYL,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


Those both look spectacular, I would not mind being in either, one little bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.
> 
> Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.
> 
> Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.
> 
> Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.
> 
> Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored.
> 
> Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.
> 
> The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.
> 
> Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.
> 
> Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's.
> 
> Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.
> 
> TTYL,
> 
> Kathy


Wow Kathy, I think you work pretty fast too, that's a lot of projects and the pillows are adorable. 
Would definitely be interesting to hear the chimes in a strong wind, not hurricane strength though.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nicho, what beautiful pictures, makes me long fr a hot vacation.
Kehinkle, cute pillows,I'm sure someone will be happy to get them


----------



## Pup lover

Kathy love the pillows, nice job!


----------



## iamsam

that is cold caren - it is 25° here - Heidi and alexis at football game - glad it is not be sitting outside on bleachers. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Glad you got some rest  about the headache though. I have had an allergy related headache for the past couple days. Need to bath the dogs again, it helps for a few days. Lucky you getting to go out alone.  Not that I want to go out in this cold. It is -17.7c/0f as of 8:09pm. Hope it warms a touch tomorrow,poor baby Parker is not liking having to stay in the barn and not allowed outdoors.


----------



## iamsam

I wanna go

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


----------



## iamsam

gwen - I am so confused - think I will just go to bed. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam in case no one caught it again...The first is SUNDAY...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


Lovely, but not tempted any longer by hot places!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.
> 
> Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.
> 
> Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.
> 
> Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.
> 
> Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored.
> 
> Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.
> 
> The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.
> 
> Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.
> 
> Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's.
> 
> Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.
> 
> TTYL,
> 
> Kathy


Nice pillows, indeed! I am not trying to hold down a job, like you- after appointments and shopping, knitting can take priority! Hugs to you, Kathy!


----------



## iamsam

Kathy - the pillows are great - good job. they will be well loved I am sure.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.
> 
> Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.
> 
> Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.
> 
> Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.
> 
> Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored.
> 
> Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.
> 
> The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.
> 
> Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.
> 
> Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's.
> 
> Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.
> 
> TTYL,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

check out these gloves --- sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90369B.html


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> check out these gloves --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90369B.html


Those are really pretty, thanks for the link. Are you making them?


----------



## iamsam

my knitting talents don't go quite that far bonnie - I wish they did.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are really pretty, thanks for the link. Are you making them?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> my knitting talents don't go quite that far bonnie - I wish they did.
> 
> sam


Finally solved the problem of finding the pattern you are referring to- very nice!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm headed to bed, see you all in the morning. nighty night. Hugs.


----------



## Railyn

In the back of my mind I have a thought that someone of KTP marinated carrots in Italian Salad dressing and put them on the grill. They were served in buns like hot dogs. I may be making this up but something is tickling my memory.


----------



## iamsam

I am remembering something like that also railyn - it does sound good.

sam



Railyn said:


> In the back of my mind I have a thought that someone of KTP marinated carrots in Italian Salad dressing and put them on the grill. They were served in buns like hot dogs. I may be making this up but something is tickling my memory.


----------



## ptofValerie

its been a lively couple of days. I was in Derry on Tuesday and Wednesday and enjoyed the city looking its best as its year as UK City of Culture draws to an end. The feet were nearly walked off me but it was worth the effort. The local yarn store has a good selection and I got three lots of yarn to make jackets, all planned to start in the new year. I'm doing a class for the senior beekeepers this morning. Should be fun but throughout, part of my mind will be with granddaughter Cora as she sits the last of the tests whose results determine the school she will attend from Sept 2104. Such pressure on our 11-year-olds. She has been collecting the 'treat tokens' I've sent over the last 4 weeks and I'll reveal the treat later today. Hopefully a visit to see Riverdance 20 in January. Cora is a keen and gifted Irish dancer and as the tests have been held on Saturdays all this month, she hasn't been able to attend dancing class. The wee love is so keen to get back to dancing and judo. I hope to care for her brothers tomorrow so that she, along with Mum and Dad can get to a judo competition - in Derry!! Our family have been great Derry supporters this year. Now for breakfast and a wee knit at the hat I'm making for a little girl, before being collected to get out to the agricultural college. I hope all went well for the Thanksgiving celebrations. I will continue to keep those in pain and illness in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> In the back of my mind I have a thought that someone of KTP marinated carrots in Italian Salad dressing and put them on the grill. They were served in buns like hot dogs. I may be making this up but something is tickling my memory.


When Angora sees this she will let you know how to do it- I am sure it is her speciality!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> its been a lively couple of days. I was in Derry on Tuesday and Wednesday and enjoyed the city looking its best as its year as UK City of Culture draws to an end. The feet were nearly walked off me but it was worth the effort. The local yarn store has a good selection and I got three lots of yarn to make jackets, all planned to start in the new year. I'm doing a class for the senior beekeepers this morning. Should be fun but throughout, part of my mind will be with granddaughter Cora as she sits the last of the tests whose results determine the school she will attend from Sept 2104. Such pressure on our 11-year-olds. She has been collecting the 'treat tokens' I've sent over the last 4 weeks and I'll reveal the treat later today. Hopefully a visit to see Riverdance 20 in January. Cora is a keen and gifted Irish dancer and as the tests have been held on Saturdays all this month, she hasn't been able to attend dancing class. The wee love is so keen to get back to dancing and judo. I hope to care for her brothers tomorrow so that she, along with Mum and Dad can get to a judo competition - in Derry!! Our family have been great Derry supporters this year. Now for breakfast and a wee knit at the hat I'm making for a little girl, before being collected to get out to the agricultural college. I hope all went well for the Thanksgiving celebrations. I will continue to keep those in pain and illness in prayer.


It is lovely to catch up with your happenings, Valerie! I do hope Cora comes through with the exams- and in the school you all would like. No such hurdle as 11+ here. It is the 16, 17 year olds who have the 'outside' exams everyone dreads. If she follows her grandma, I am sure she will do brilliantly!
Be interesting to hear progress on the jackets!


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> Those both look spectacular, I would not mind being in either, one little bit. :thumbup:


The resort where Steph works is spectacular - 5 star luxury that is way out of our league. Lovely to look at though. If we go there, we won't be staying at Qualia! Mackay is a pretty place but even though I enjoy visiting with family, I am not a fan of the hot, humid weather they experience up there during summer.


----------



## nicho

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, what beautiful pictures, makes me long fr a hot vacation.
> Kehinkle, cute pillows,I'm sure someone will be happy to get them


Queensland is a great place for a holiday. Most people love the beaches and the islands in the Whitsundays are idyllic destinations. Sure would make a change from the snow and cold of your part of the world!


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> I wanna go
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Woo Hoo, I got in on page 5! LOL. Now back to catching up and see whats been happening.


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely, but not tempted any longer by hot places!!!!


Great place to visit in June, July or August - their winters are so mild. Christmas is all about family (with the airconditioning working non-stop!) I can put up with anything for a week away from home. Just don't ask me to live there!


----------



## martina

nicho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


And me,


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you Valerie - I am sure cora will get a top school assignment.

I have seen riverdance on television - I never knew feet could move so quickly. I love watching them. I think they have been in Toledo several times.

good luck with the senior beekeepers - what will you talk about?

do please keep us informed on the progress of the jackets - maybe a picture and description of the yarn?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> its been a lively couple of days. I was in Derry on Tuesday and Wednesday and enjoyed the city looking its best as its year as UK City of Culture draws to an end. The feet were nearly walked off me but it was worth the effort. The local yarn store has a good selection and I got three lots of yarn to make jackets, all planned to start in the new year. I'm doing a class for the senior beekeepers this morning. Should be fun but throughout, part of my mind will be with granddaughter Cora as she sits the last of the tests whose results determine the school she will attend from Sept 2104. Such pressure on our 11-year-olds. She has been collecting the 'treat tokens' I've sent over the last 4 weeks and I'll reveal the treat later today. Hopefully a visit to see Riverdance 20 in January. Cora is a keen and gifted Irish dancer and as the tests have been held on Saturdays all this month, she hasn't been able to attend dancing class. The wee love is so keen to get back to dancing and judo. I hope to care for her brothers tomorrow so that she, along with Mum and Dad can get to a judo competition - in Derry!! Our family have been great Derry supporters this year. Now for breakfast and a wee knit at the hat I'm making for a little girl, before being collected to get out to the agricultural college. I hope all went well for the Thanksgiving celebrations. I will continue to keep those in pain and illness in prayer.


----------



## KateB

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. This is what I did over the holiday.I made this for a special little girl who will turn one in December. The pattern is from the book, "Too Cute" by Debby Ware. The hat didn't take long to make but the I cord garland took the better part of one day as did making and attaching the "ornaments and the squiggles on top."


Great hat!


----------



## martina

Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> We use cooking spray to prevent sticking...haven't tried it for meringue but I imagine it would work. Not sure whether you have cooking spray?
> junek


We do and I'm going to give it a go, thanks.


----------



## iamsam

sending lots of prayers and positive energy. let us know the outcome. I hope no one was seriously injured.

sam



martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


----------



## iamsam

I really should go to bed so guess I will.

sam


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> you are the second one to catch my slipup. what is funny is that I said the same thing to Heidi BEFORE I posted here and she told me the same thing. must have been a craft moment.
> 
> the holiday is coming fast - I do know that. but I just gav you an extra day. lol
> 
> sam


Can't miss out 30th November Sam as that's St Andrew's Day (Scotland's patron saint) Not that much happens, it's not even a public holiday!


----------



## iamsam

I keep wondering why you are up so early kate and then it dawned on me you were five hours in front of me - still - I think that is really early in my book. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam

as well it should be.

sam



KateB said:


> Can't miss out 30th November Sam as that's St Andrew's Day (Scotland's patron saint) Not that much happens, it's not even a public holiday!


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


Beautiful places and it looks warm.....sigh!


----------



## martina

KateB said:


> Can't miss out 30th November Sam as that's St Andrew's Day (Scotland's patron saint) Not that much happens, it's not even a public holiday!


Happy St. Andrew's Day, to all Scottish people. From someone who celebrates St. George's Day, which isn't a public holiday either, and should be!


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Kathy love the pillows, nice job!


I agree!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 29 December 13
> 
> Do you realize tomorrow is the first of December and there is only 24 days left to shop. I thought I would just throw that little tidbit out there.
> 
> :shock: Dont remind me! LOL. I am NOT organised at all.
> Thanks again for the recipes and tips. Glad you had a great Thanksgiving day. 20c here today and supposed to be 30c tomorrow and 34c on Monday.


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. This is what I did over the holiday.I made this for a special little girl who will turn one in December. The pattern is from the book, "Too Cute" by Debby Ware. The hat didn't take long to make but the I cord garland took the better part of one day as did making and attaching the "ornaments and the squiggles on top."


Its really cute.


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


I hadn't heard about this until you posted Martina. It's awful, they are saying there were over 100 people in the building in Glasgow at the time, at least 6 are dead and 32 have been taken to hospital. There seem to be people still trapped inside too....dreadful. You never know the minute do you?


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I keep wondering why you are up so early kate and then it dawned on me you were five hours in front of me - still - I think that is really early in my book. lol
> 
> sam


It's 8.40am here Sam, so it's not me who's up early, it's you who's up late!!


----------



## martina

KateB said:


> I hadn't heard about this until you posted Martina. It's awful, they are saying there were over 100 people in the building at the time, at least 6 are dead and 32 have been taken to hospital. There seem to be people still trapped inside too....dreadful. You never know the minute do you?


No, we don't know the minute, fortunately perhaps, but things like this bring it home to us with a jolt .just shows how we should make the most of every moment, shouldn't we?


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


Gorgeous! I am sure you will have a fabulous time. I love Queensland.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Wow Kathy, I think you work pretty fast too, that's a lot of projects and the pillows are adorable.
> Would definitely be interesting to hear the chimes in a strong wind, not hurricane strength though.


Ditto. Take care.


----------



## dollyclaire

martina said:


> Happy St. Andrew's Day, to all Scottish people. From someone who celebrates St. George's Day, which isn't a public holiday either, and should be!


I always celebrate St. George's Day too as it is also my birthday lol
It is Shakespeare's birthday as well and he also died on that date. Well actually his birth date is unknown but he was baptised on the 26th. and usually the child was baptised shortly after being born. As a child I wanted to know if he celebrated his birthday before he died and if he was actually a year older when he died!


----------



## dollyclaire

martina said:


> No, we don't know the minute, fortunately perhaps, but things like this bring it home to us with a jolt .just shows how we should make the most of every moment, shouldn't we?


I agree, it is best to take each day and make the most of it. I am watching the news as I write and it is on at the moment. It is very fortunate that there was no explosion or fire. It could have been far worse if that had happened.


----------



## darowil

Well I'm here- but read none of it yet. Off to nibble on something as at 7.30 I have decided I'm hungry. But we ate enough at lunch to not bother with cooking. And I'm out for lunch (with Adleaide KPers) and David is going to MAryanne's tomorrow so no cooking again.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Great place to visit in June, July or August - their winters are so mild. Christmas is all about family (with the airconditioning working non-stop!) I can put up with anything for a week away from home. Just don't ask me to live there!


I must admit that I couldnt handle the humidity that far north in the Summer.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Well I'm here- but read none of it yet. Off to nibble on something as at 7.30 I have decided I'm hungry. But we ate enough at lunch to not bother with cooking. And I'm out for lunch (with Adleaide KPers) and David is going to MAryanne's tomorrow so no cooking again.


Sounds like a good day! I'm off to Glasgow to meet the girls (and I'm the youngest 'girl' at 61!) and we'll have lunch AND tea up there!


----------



## TNS

dollyclaire said:


> I agree, it is best to take each day and make the most of it. I am watching the news as I write and it is on at the moment. It is very fortunate that there was no explosion or fire. It could have been far worse if that had happened.


Terrible news about the helicopter crash into a Glasgow pub. Friday night are always busy and its a bit of a rabbit warren with lots of narrow passageways.
My heart goes out to everyone affected by this


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Terrible news about the helicopter crash into a Glasgow pub. Friday night are always busy and its a bit of a rabbit warren with lots of narrow passageways.
> My heart goes out to everyone affected by this


They're saying that a group were playing, so it could be mostly young ones who were there? I would also expect that the policemen and pilot on board the helicopter wouldn't have had much chance of surviving.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> check out these gloves --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90369B.html


Cool, not sure I want that level of challenge


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


Love the photos the pool looks so inviting. I do hope your daughter gets some time off.


----------



## martina

Latest news on the Glasgow tragedy is 3 dead, 32 in hospital, others still trapped. Sad day.


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> Latest news on the Glasgow tragedy is 3 dead, 32 in hospital, others still trapped. Sad day.


Terrible tragedy.


----------



## busyworkerbee

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


I imagine that, while any film of this event no doubt looks spectacular, it is exceedingly tragic de to the loss of life. My thoughts go to the families of the deceased, the families of the severly injured, the injured and the deceased. I also pray for any witnesses of this as it woud have been shocking to watch.


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> Latest news on the Glasgow tragedy is 3 dead, 32 in hospital, others still trapped. Sad day.


It's always extra worrying when you have friends in the area, with kids the age that love these pub concerts. I'm just hoping all these are OK whilst still wanting everyone else to be safe; seems a bit selfish, doesn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS wrote:
Terrible news about the helicopter crash into a Glasgow pub. Friday night are always busy and its a bit of a rabbit warren with lots of narrow passageways.
My heart goes out to everyone affected by this



KateB said:


> They're saying that a group were playing, so it could be mostly young ones who were there? I would also expect that the policemen and pilot on board the helicopter wouldn't have had much chance of surviving.


How very sad indeed. The band "Esperanza" was playing from what I've heard.


----------



## sugarsugar

Julie, I am joining in you ((((group hug)))) from last week to here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals. 

This mornings coffee. 

My heart goes out to those families dealing with the tragedy of the helicopter crash in Glasgow. 

Healing energy and hugs to all of my KTP family that are in need. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to those with Scottish connections. Mr P ios half Scot, but I'm not sure whihch half.

Sam, thank you for all the information about the song Winchester Catherdral - I will now be singing it all day :roll: 

Lovely pictures from Queensland and the little animal cushions are cute.

Thinking of everyone involved in the accident in Scotland.

Going to have a lazy day today, so I guess I'd better get up so I can start being lazy.

Happy week end youy everyone and Saturday photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, I am joining in you ((((group hug)))) from last week to here.


Group hug from me too ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()((((((((((((((((HUGS HUGS HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))()()()()()()()()()XXX


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> MOrning Caren,
> Love the coffees, especially the cat and fishes, very clever. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I need to bath mine too, I think I may do that tomorrow or Sunday.
> When does the new season of Dr. Who start anyway?
> Hi DJ.
> Poor Parker, I can't say I blame him, but he doesn't need a cold being out in the weather for sure.


I believe it is christmas, I am going to look it up to make sure and set the DVR to record it.

No he sure doesn't need a cold. I will likely put a heater on and warm the barn so Ashlei and DJ can play with him for a little bit today.


----------



## sugarsugar

Nice photos Nana Caren and Purple. I look forward to them every day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sugar, I am just about to get up, being very lazy this morning. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.
> 
> Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.
> 
> Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.
> 
> Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.
> 
> Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored.
> 
> Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.
> 
> The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.
> 
> Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.
> 
> Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's.
> 
> Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.
> 
> TTYL,
> 
> Kathy


the snow isn't bad to drive in just have to take your time. Truth is I'd rather be the one behind the wheel than a passenger any day. The truck hasn't even been taken to the repair shop yet. It is still sitting at the tow yard, not impressed with them. Oh well keeps me off the roads  
Love the turtle and dog pillows. Those will be lived for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sugar, I am just about to get up, being very lazy this morning. xx


You are allowed to be lazy.  I am lying on couch in jammies.. 9.30pm.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that is cold caren - it is 25° here - Heidi and alexis at football game - glad it is not be sitting outside on bleachers. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> sam


I don't mind it as long as it doesn't stay like this for weeks on end. Makes it hard on the little ones that want to go outdoors. 25 would be a heat wave about now. Ye sit is a good thing Heidi and Alexis are not on outside bleachers that would be cold.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> check out these gloves --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90369B.html


Just what I need maybe in a purple to go with me jacket. Not that I need to be making my list of things to make andy bigger.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Great place to visit in June, July or August - their winters are so mild. Christmas is all about family (with the airconditioning working non-stop!) I can put up with anything for a week away from home. Just don't ask me to live there!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


Have been ever since the news-- it was the lead story- we have many Scots here, (including myself).


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Happy St. Andrew's Day, to all Scottish people. From someone who celebrates St. George's Day, which isn't a public holiday either, and should be!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 29 December 13
> 
> Do you realize tomorrow is the first of December and there is only 24 days left to shop. I thought I would just throw that little tidbit out there.
> 
> :shock: Dont remind me! LOL. I am NOT organised at all.
> Thanks again for the recipes and tips. Glad you had a great Thanksgiving day. 20c here today and supposed to be 30c tomorrow and 34c on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam must have been on our time! It is almost December here at 11-47pm.,!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> I agree, it is best to take each day and make the most of it. I am watching the news as I write and it is on at the moment. It is very fortunate that there was no explosion or fire. It could have been far worse if that had happened.


And apparently the egress door was open, and many got out safely, was what was on our news! too late to hear more until tomorrow morning when the radio news will be all I can get.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, I am joining in you ((((group hug)))) from last week to here.


What a brilliant idea Cathy! lets extend it out!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Knitting Tea Party}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> My heart goes out to those families dealing with the tragedy of the helicopter crash in Glasgow.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all of my KTP family that are in need. Have a wonderful day.


that Latte is superb! Which is DJ's choice?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to those with Scottish connections. Mr P ios half Scot, but I'm not sure whihch half.
> 
> Sam, thank you for all the information about the song Winchester Catherdral - I will now be singing it all day :roll:
> 
> Lovely pictures from Queensland and the little animal cushions are cute.
> 
> Thinking of everyone involved in the accident in Scotland.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today, so I guess I'd better get up so I can start being lazy.
> 
> Happy week end youy everyone and Saturday photos.....


And that has to be the back end of the Cathedral in the background of the Market?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Group hug from me too ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()((((((((((((((((HUGS HUGS HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))()()()()()()()()()XXX


Wow that is some hug(s) PurpleFi!


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks for the recipes. Going to try the babybel chapstick. Love Lemon Meringue pie and sweet potatoes.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> And that has to be the back end of the Cathedral in the background of the Market?


Yes it is, the market is set in the Cathedral close, there are also market stalls in the cobbled streets of the town.

More hugs (cos it's Saturday) ((((((((((((((((((((({{{{{{{{HUGGY HUGGY HUGGY}}}}}}}})))))))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB wrote:
Can't miss out 30th November Sam as that's St Andrew's Day (Scotland's patron saint) Not that much happens, it's not even a public holiday!



martina said:


> Happy St. Andrew's Day, to all Scottish people. From someone who celebrates St. George's Day, which isn't a public holiday either, and should be!


I agree they should both be holidays.


----------



## Lurker 2

Windbeam said:


> Thanks for the recipes. Going to try the babybel chapstick. Love Lemon Meringue pie and sweet potatoes.


Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party Windbeam- hope you will drop by again- and tell us a little more of yourself- your WIP's whether you are a crocheter or knitter- and anything alse you wish to share!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to those with Scottish connections. Mr P ios half Scot, but I'm not sure whihch half.
> 
> Sam, thank you for all the information about the song Winchester Catherdral - I will now be singing it all day :roll:
> 
> Lovely pictures from Queensland and the little animal cushions are cute.
> 
> Thinking of everyone involved in the accident in Scotland.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today, so I guess I'd better get up so I can start being lazy.
> 
> Happy week end youy everyone and Saturday photos.....


Good morning, lovely photos from your day out.

Sad about the accident in Scotland, my first message this morning was from a friend telling me about it.

I am up enjoying the quiet of the house before everyone is up. Now if lazy means knitting sewing or cooking that is my kind of day. Enjoy!!

Hugs and happy vibes to you


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is, the market is set in the Cathedral close, there are also market stalls in the cobbled streets of the town.
> 
> More hugs (cos it's Saturday) ((((((((((((((((((((({{{{{{{{HUGGY HUGGY HUGGY}}}}}}}})))))))))))))))))))


and we are now nearly a half hour into Sunday and Therefore December!

But thank you for the hugs- they are always welcome- I have heard three times this week from Fale- so the new system is working well!


----------



## Windbeam

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party Windbeam- hope you will drop by again- and tell us a little more of yourself- your WIP's whether you are a crocheter or knitter- and anything alse you wish to share!!!!


I usually drop by to see what recipes Sam has posted. First time to post on the tea party. Love to knit , crochet and sew. Am addicted to KP! Have to have it with my morning coffee!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> and we are now nearly a half hour into Sunday and Therefore December!
> 
> But thank you for the hugs- they are always welcome- I have heard three times this week from Fale- so the new system is working well!


Down under and way ahead........ :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Windbeam said:


> I usually drop by to see what recipes Sam has posted. First time to post on the tea party. Love to knit , crochet and sew. Am addicted to KP! Have to have it with my morning coffee!


I think we all suffer from that addiction- that and our cups of coffee or tea as we play around with our computer connections! great to hear from you so quickly- nearly time for me to go back to bed- it is now past mid night- and DECEMBER!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> that Latte is superb! Which is DJ's choice?


The latte is DJ's choice. I am a black coffee girl most of the time on rare occasions I'll add something.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Down under and way ahead........ :thumbup:


Whoever did the dateline- had not thought what they were doing to us!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The latte is DJ's choice. I am a black coffee girl most of the time on rare occasions I'll add something.


Well, would you tell her I love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am just changing all my calendars over, last month of the year 24 days till Christmas! still got to sort out some presents and mailing overseas!
Time to go back to bed!


----------



## Windbeam

Lurker 2 said:


> I think we all suffer from that addiction- that and our cups of coffee or tea as we play around with our computer connections! great to hear from you so quickly- nearly time for me to go back to bed- it is now past mid night- and DECEMBER!


Have a good evening, it is almost 7 AM here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Windbeam said:


> Have a good evening, it is almost 7 AM here.


Enjoy your Saturday! Hope you get all accomplished that you are hoping for!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> MOrning Caren,
> Love the coffees, especially the cat and fishes, very clever. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I think those are the best ones. DJ would have me posting coffee all day.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Great place to visit in June, July or August - their winters are so mild. Christmas is all about family (with the airconditioning working non-stop!) I can put up with anything for a week away from home. Just don't ask me to live there!


Specially horrid this time of the year. Have a few days up there (Sunshine coast so not so far north) late March (David's sister turns 60 and so we are heading up for that).


----------



## darowil

Just spent 1 1/2 hour on the phone to Mum. She is heading to the UK in February. Burberry (or similar) int he Cotswolds and then Scotland- not sure where abouts.
She has decided to spend 4 weeks inthe one place in the Cotswolds. She finds she gets too tired doing much bout just decided she would like to sond some time in a nice place! and she just loves Scotland so heading up there for another 4 weeks- think going to 2 spots there. Wish it was me! Mind you I wouldn't be staying in only 2 or 3 places, but then I am slightly younger than her (wonder why?)


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> I always celebrate St. George's Day too as it is also my birthday lol
> It is Shakespeare's birthday as well and he also died on that date. Well actually his birth date is unknown but he was baptised on the 26th. and usually the child was baptised shortly after being born. As a child I wanted to know if he celebrated his birthday before he died and if he was actually a year older when he died!


My FIL celebrated his birthday last year and then died at 6am the next day.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> My heart goes out to those families dealing with the tragedy of the helicopter crash in Glasgow.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all of my KTP family that are in need. Have a wonderful day.


How brilliant is that last one? No idea how they do these- and such temprary art as it gets stirred up and drunk so soon.


----------



## Designer1234

Shirley here. Has anyone heard from Bob Glory lately? It seems like a long time since she has posted. I share the huge hug with everyone 

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Nicho - so nice to see the pictures- I would imagine it is pretty hot there. 
Be a nice break but I am with you, don't like it that hot. Would be nice to visit in the cooler time of year. 

Time is going by - Dec.1 tomorrow -- you will soon be heading up our way. I hope you enjoy your trip to North America as much as we enjoyed our trips to Aussie. I didn't know any KP members when we were there, although I met 4 or 5 quilters from our Chat group and they treated us so well. 

So nice to hear from you.
---------
Nana Caren I was so disappointed I missed all the excitement - I hope to catch it as a re run up here sometime.

Julie, your sweater is lovely and I am so glad that Fale is keeping in touch with you. You will feel so much better knowing he is okay and that he misses you. 

I don't think I mentioned that I am glad you have plans for Christmas.
------------
So sad about that helicopter crash in Glasgow- It does sound as if it was a lot of young people at a club. It is correct - we have to live our lives to the fullest as unexected things can happen and your world can change.
-----------
Angora how is christopher - have you heard any thing more? I hope he is able to recuperate - he is in my thoughts.

========
Ohio Kathy - Glad to see you back. I love your pillows - I think you must have an interesting time and it is nice for you to have friends from KP that you have met in your travels.

========
Gwen-- how is your husbands shoulder? I hope it heals quickly for him. I also hope you are doing well with your neck. I still hope to get my skype running properly. I miss talking to you and Julie.

========
Charlotte - I hope you are improving and that the Physio Therapy is helping you get to the stage where you can go home to Rick and pontuf. I think about you every day and hope you are doing well. It is so nice that AZ sticks 
is keeping us up to date on how you are doing. I am still felting and think of you everytime I see the felting books which are right handy as i use them often. 

========
Kaye- it sounds as if you are so busy -- I really look forward to your posts.

Marla is lucky to have you so close by.
---------
Kate - I enjoy the pictures of Luke and your posts about Scotland and your sons. I would love to meet you there sometime.
---------
Sam I am glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving and that it was a pleasant family get together. Too much drama can really cause upset.
---------

Bonnie - I really think that idea for your dog in the winter is great. Just hope a bear doesn't decide to hibernate there although I guess they are all sleeping now. The weather down here is good- not too cold and very bright and sunny. It is nice to have another Western Canadian on the TP. 

We are expecting a bad snow storm with high winds starting Monday- so we won't be doing much except staying home and staying warm. 
--------
I thank all the people who send such wonderful pictures. Purple- would love to have gone with you yesterday. We don't have cobbled streets in this part of the world except for one or two places - and they are done for show. I love the idea of England and the UK with their wonderful history - makes you wonder how many generations have walked on those cobbled streets. I have been humming Winchester Cathedral too-
---------- 
Kate:
I remember when we were in Sterling and visited that whole area. The cobbled streets were wonderful. I loved every part I saw of Scotland. We stayed at bed and breakfasts throughout out western and Central Scotland. 

Had a wonderful trip out to Mallaig while the heather was blooming - then down to Oban, Inverary -back to Glasgow. My uncle was a navigator with the Royal Canadian Air force during WW II and was stationed at a very secret Inverary - I believe they were billeted in the Castle - but i am not sure about that. We were there one day but the castle was not open for visitors. I will always remember the Piper at the foot of Edinburgh castle-- and walking down the Royal mile -to Holyrood. Mary Queen of Scots was the story in English HIstory that spoke to me the most. I was so impressed with the castle. Our buildings in Toronto and Kingston area are not nearly as old and out here even younger - I loved that part of your wonderful country
-------------

We have inherited Black Friday from the US and the stores opened early and were really busy yesterday. needless to say we stayed home as I am trying to get rid of a lot of 'things' and am trying not to add any more. I have even stopped buying yarn (except for the odd sock yarn to which I am addicted) as I have enough to fill the truck - Mostly acrylic (grin). (Except for my felting wool) I threw out 3 garbage bags full of stuff i have been hanging on to 'in case I need it'. I am not thread painting any more as the sewing really is difficult with my shoulder. When I could do it I didn't feel like it and got into the knitting - then since my fall I have wanted to but it just isn't meant to be - so my machine sits in its cover and I threw out a lot of old threads etc. I have found so many pictures I get the urge to do some. It is just the wrong movement so I will hold off but take it with us if we go and maybe I will be able to do some down the road. 

-------
I know I haven't talked to everyone but I am thinking of you all. I hope that Bobglory, Gage's mom, Zoe, pontuf, Marianne, and all who are recuperating or suffering right now feel better. I have special prayers for Christopher.

Angora - I love your posts. what a nice person you are. (we actually all are nice persons!) on the TP.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, the pumpkin soup sounds wonderful! You and yours have a lovely weekend.So much still t do!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

A simple mug tonight with no great story behind it- but simply a day to day one. 
One afternoon 2 years ago I went to the church to help set up for a Chirstmas event on the next day and heard a voice saying, knit 1, purl 1. Well I couldn't ignore that could I? So in I went and found one of the older ladies teaching knitting to a few international students. As a result of that I have been going to the church most Mondays since and helping- the numbers vary from 0 to 5.
Nina also goes to the Handknitters Guild and one week when I won a raffle prize I choose the mug because as you just might have worked out I collect them. I mentioned this this to a couple of people so the next Monday Nina bought this mug in for me.

And now I am off to bed- and December is less than 1 1/2 away for me. Nicho and sugar sugar have less than an hour to go. Won't be back till later tomorrow as catching up with KPers for an early lunch on a 2 hour cruise and then a local hand dyers stall at some markets and maybe a coffee and cake after that as well!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Had a wonderful trip out to Mallaig while the heather was blooming -
> _now this I think is one of the places Mum said she was going to in Scotland- and a place that has lots of stone circles around the valley._
> I have even stopped buying yarn (except for the odd sock yarn to which I am addicted) as I have enough to fill the truck - Mostly acrylic (grin). (Except for my felting wool)
> _How could you have mainly acrylic? Tut Tut. (actually I must admit that I too have mainly acrylic)._
> 
> I threw out 3 garbage bags full of stuff i have been hanging on to 'in case I need it'. I am not thread painting any more as the sewing really is difficult with my shoulder. _as MOnty Python say always look on the bright side of life. At least you can get more knitting done! And spend more time with us! _


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> oh good heavens june - I think I need to go to bed. today is Friday isn't it? what was I thinking.
> 
> sam


LOL!!! Sam, a good night's sleep will put everything right.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


Love, love, love the pictures...I'm sitting here cold and thinking of getting a blanket....it's 72F in here but it doesn't take much for me to be cold...old bones are cold bones!!! LOL! I can almost feel the warm sun from the photos. 
Hope you enjoy your break from school....and work.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.
> 
> Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.
> 
> Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.
> 
> Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.
> 
> Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored.
> 
> Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.
> 
> The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.
> 
> Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.
> 
> Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's.
> 
> Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.
> 
> TTYL,
> 
> Kathy


Hi,Kathy!! You knit twice as fast as I do!!! Those pillows are really cute!!! So glad you have time with the family and to relax.
Do you have snow?
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


Oh My!! Praying now.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> check out these gloves --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90369B.html


Those are really pretty, Sam. I may try that pattern after Christmas! Glad you didn't go to bed!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Darowil--- I just wanted you to see about l/3 of the pairs I have knitted since I learned toe up and magic loop from you. These don't include Pat's 6 pair and others that I have made for other people!! I am addicted to say the least. 

I doubt I could stop knitting even if I wanted to. I just sometimes miss doing the wall hangings-- oh well, I am fortunate i can still knit. 

---
June -- I know what you mean about old bones feeling the cold. I felt the cold even when my bones were young- oh well.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


I just saw that on our morning news.....Praying for all concerned. How horrible to be out enjoying an evening and have such a tragedy occur!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> How brilliant is that last one? No idea how they do these- and such temprary art as it gets stirred up and drunk so soon.


It does seem to be a shame it is only temporary. I have been watching a couple clips online trying to figure it out. If I do I will be showing DJ how as she has asked how to make the cat.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 29 December 13
> 
> Do you realize tomorrow is the first of December and there is only 24 days left to shop. I thought I would just throw that little tidbit out there.
> 
> Gee, Thanks for that reminder that I have such a little time to finish what I want to knit!!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> No, we don't know the minute, fortunately perhaps, but things like this bring it home to us with a jolt .just shows how we should make the most of every moment, shouldn't we?


That is so true!
JK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> My heart goes out to those families dealing with the tragedy of the helicopter crash in Glasgow.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all of my KTP family that are in need. Have a wonderful day.


Up and ready for my coffee, and this is lovely, cute cat after the fish


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> They're saying that a group were playing, so it could be mostly young ones who were there? I would also expect that the policemen and pilot on board the helicopter wouldn't have had much chance of surviving.


I THINK!!! I heard the policemen and pilot had died but can't remember at the moment!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Stay warm, Caren!! Love the coffee and especially the little cat fishing!! Tell DJ Good morning and she did a fantastic job choosing!
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to those with Scottish connections. Mr P ios half Scot, but I'm not sure whihch half.
> 
> Sam, thank you for all the information about the song Winchester Catherdral - I will now be singing it all day :roll:
> 
> Lovely pictures from Queensland and the little animal cushions are cute.
> 
> Thinking of everyone involved in the accident in Scotland.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today, so I guess I'd better get up so I can start being lazy.
> 
> Happy week end youy everyone and Saturday photos.....


Lovely photos, enjoy your lazy day, mind is coming tomorrow.LOl LOl  
Will be coming home today, DD, and GD want me to stay. If they had there way they would have me live there. :lol: not happening. But love being with them they are so good to me. But I like my home lot of memories here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here. Has anyone heard from Bob Glory lately? It seems like a long time since she has posted. I share the huge hug with everyone
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Julie, your sweater is lovely and I am so glad that Fale is keeping in touch with you. You will feel so much better knowing he is okay and that he misses you.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned that I am glad you have plans for Christmas.
> ------------
> So sad about that helicopter crash in Glasgow- It does sound as if it was a lot of young people at a club. It is correct - we have to live our lives to the fullest as unexected things can happen and your world can change.
> -----------
> Angora how is christopher - have you heard any thing more? I hope he is able to recuperate - he is in my thoughts.
> 
> ========
> Gwen-- how is your husbands shoulder? I hope it heals quickly for him. I also hope you are doing well with your neck. I still hope to get my skype running properly. I miss talking to you and Julie.
> 
> ========
> Charlotte - I hope you are improving and that the Physio Therapy is helping you get to the stage where you can go home to Rick and pontuf. I think about you every day and hope you are doing well. It is so nice that AZ sticks
> is keeping us up to date on how you are doing. I am still felting and think of you everytime I see the felting books which are right handy as i use them often.
> ---------
> Kate - I enjoy the pictures of Luke and your posts about Scotland and your sons. I would love to meet you there sometime.
> ---------
> Sam I am glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving and that it was a pleasant family get together. Too much drama can really cause upset.
> ---------
> I know I haven't talked to everyone but I am thinking of you all. I hope that Bobglory, Gage's mom, Zoe, pontuf, Marianne, and all who are recuperating or suffering right now feel better. I have special prayers for Christopher.
> 
> Angora - I love your posts. what a nice person you are. (we actually all are nice persons!) on the TP.


*Shirley* how do you manage to cram so much into one post- I simply could not keep track of so many postings! 
But in agreement with what you are saying. Bob Glory I know nothing of, Zoe has not been picking up her phone for weeks now- don't know why?!
I have promised Marge Whaples (whom you don't mention) I will try and call her more frequently as she is without a computer.
Have you thought of thread painting by hand, Shirley? if you kept it small it might be possible to do even with your bad shoulder?
Hope you get skype sorted soon- I miss being able to chat with you!
Was lying down, but my sinuses are playing up - so I got up- rang my cousin near Edinburgh- which was good! Could not resist the temptation to see who was online!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Group hug from me too ()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()((((((((((((((((HUGS HUGS HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))()()()()()()()()()XXX


I'm in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to those with Scottish connections. Mr P ios half Scot, but I'm not sure whihch half.
> 
> Sam, thank you for all the information about the song Winchester Catherdral - I will now be singing it all day :roll:
> 
> Lovely pictures from Queensland and the little animal cushions are cute.
> 
> Thinking of everyone involved in the accident in Scotland.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today, so I guess I'd better get up so I can start being lazy.
> 
> Happy week end youy everyone and Saturday photos.....


Oh, I absolutely love the market picture...would love to see England in person but since I never will, I do appreciate the pictures. 
do we see pictures of your purchases from the market?
Enjoy your 'lazy' day.
JuneK


----------



## Brianna9301

Good morning all! Thank you, Sam, for the tea party this morning and it sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving; and I hope everyone else did as well. Mine was filled with lots and lots of cooking-from stuffing to pies. Everything I made was paleo (diary free, grain free, gluten free and soy free) and NO ONE even guessed! So I'm happy about that...
It is so hard to believe that it is December tommorow. Where does the time go? December 1 is also my birthday; not too excited because getting another year older does not quite appeal to me, but oh well..


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil--- I just wanted you to see about l/3 of the pairs I have knitted since I learned toe up and magic loop from you. These don't include Pat's 6 pair and others that I have made for other people!! I am addicted to say the least.
> 
> I doubt I could stop knitting even if I wanted to. I just sometimes miss doing the wall hangings-- oh well, I am fortunate i can still knit.
> 
> ---
> June -- I know what you mean about old bones feeling the cold. I felt the cold even when my bones were young- oh well.


Do you do ANY housework Shirley? I don't know how you find so much time to knit!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Windbeam said:


> Thanks for the recipes. Going to try the babybel chapstick. Love Lemon Meringue pie and sweet potatoes.


I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you come back often. I'm sure Sam, our gracious host, will welcome you himself! There's always a chair for you and your choice of beverage at Sam's Tea Table....we're here all week!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I THINK!!! I heard the policemen and pilot had died but can't remember at the moment!
> JuneK


It would be a miracle if they had survived the impact- from what I saw.


----------



## Lurker 2

Brianna9301 said:


> Good morning all! Thank you, Sam, for the tea party this morning and it sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving; and I hope everyone else did as well. Mine was filled with lots and lots of cooking-from stuffing to pies. Everything I made was paleo (diary free, grain free, gluten free and soy free) and NO ONE even guessed! So I'm happy about that...
> It is so hard to believe that it is December tommorow. Where does the time go? December 1 is also my birthday; not too excited because getting another year older does not quite appeal to me, but oh well..


Brianna- are you able to share your recipes for Paleo- I am sure we have people who would be interested!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> and we are now nearly a half hour into Sunday and Therefore December!
> 
> But thank you for the hugs- they are always welcome- I have heard three times this week from Fale- so the new system is working well!


So happy for you,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

On the other hand, Brianna, having another birthday does beat the alternative, doesn't it?

Welcome to you and please come back often.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> So happy for you,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches- it is always nice to be in one's own home isn't it? From what you have posted yours is very special!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Brianna, having another birthday does beat the alternative, doesn't it?
> 
> Welcome to you and please come back often.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I just celebrate the significant ones now- the last one I entertained for in a big way was my 55th. Beyond that now my Dad has died and without Fale being here there is little point celebrating anything. But certainly, Joy, having a birthday (again), is a lot better than the alternative!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil--- I just wanted you to see about l/3 of the pairs I have knitted since I learned toe up and magic loop from you. These don't include Pat's 6 pair and others that I have made for other people!! I am addicted to say the least.
> 
> I doubt I could stop knitting even if I wanted to. I just sometimes miss doing the wall hangings-- oh well, I am fortunate i can still knit.
> 
> ---
> June -- I know what you mean about old bones feeling the cold. I felt the cold even when my bones were young- oh well.


The cold just started really bothering me a few years ago. I think a lot of it is the fact that I'm so sedentary....hard to move around a lot when walking is almost impossible!!! But I can always wrap a blanket around my legs. The hands stay busy on the computer and with the knitting needles.
I know you miss your thread painting...I used to sew a lot so I can sympathize with you about being unable to do it any longer.
Stay warm...hope your Monday predicted storm is not as bad as they think.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Brianna9301

Lurker 2 said:


> Brianna- are you able to share your recipes for Paleo- I am sure we have people who would be interested!


Absoloutely! Here are the main websites I get my recipes from:
http://www.agirlworthsaving.net/
http://www.elanaspantry.com/
http://www.realsustenance.com/

And for those of you with a HUGE sweet tooth (like me)  http://cleaneatingwithadirtymind.com/

Also, check out my pinterest for some more recipes I have tried!
http://www.pinterest.com/briannab1998/boards/

For anyone who is interest in paleo, I would be happy to give them more information! I have been eating this way for about 8 months and I feel amazing! It is not a fad diet, it is a lifestyle!


----------



## Lurker 2

Brianna9301 said:


> Absoloutely! Here are the main websites I get my recipes from:
> http://www.agirlworthsaving.net/
> http://www.elanaspantry.com/
> http://www.realsustenance.com/
> 
> And for those of you with a HUGE sweet tooth (like me)  http://cleaneatingwithadirtymind.com/
> 
> Also, check out my pinterest for some more recipes I have tried!
> http://www.pinterest.com/briannab1998/boards/
> 
> For anyone who is interest in paleo, I would be happy to give them more information! I have been eating this way for about 8 months and I feel amazing! It is not a fad diet, it is a lifestyle!


We have Angora and Marianne who I am sure would find this helpful! I am wondering if I need to try gluten free at least- just a bit pricey still. I will be bookmarking this page!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I didn't catch that on my quick read through before I posted - guess the first is Saturday - still - it seems like the holiday is coming faster than usual.
> 
> sam


~~~I think the 1st of Dec is Sunday.....


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think the 1st of Dec is Sunday.....


And you are quite right - because that is where I am now!!!!!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Patches- it is always nice to be in one's own home isn't it? From what you have posted yours is very special!


Yes it is. :-D to me any way. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Yes it is. :-D to me any way. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

HI All....again I am waaaay behind. Just too busy down here at teh tip of the US. We did some sightseeing and went to a place called "Robert is Here". A funky fruit stand with lots of the key lime stuff, which I was looking for for little gifts. They also had a funky little zoo out back...geese, goats, an emu, a large tortoise, bunches of hens & roosters....all mixed in together. They seemed to get along. 
We leave tomorrow.... Will miss my daughter tremendously. Still haven't figured out how to move Florida closer to Ohio or Illinois! 

I attached a few pictures. It will be at least a week or more before I am back on a schedule....still traveling. Taking it easy!
Angora....happy belated birthday, Nice tree hat & pillows...i've only caught a few items....
Our Thanksgiving was great...hope everyone elses' was also fine.
later.....don't chat too much...I want to catch up! I stil have 50 pages from last week....arrgghh!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

A couple from Whale Watch Kaikoura the sunset today- November 30th 2013.


----------



## judyr

My daughter was over the other day and using chapstick to beat the band. And I love Babybel cheese. WOW, now her and I can make some chapstick together. I just whipped up a batch of hand cream - have shown her how to knit and crochet. Next we are taking on the sewing machine. We are becoming a regular twosome here. Thanks Sam for pointing this recipe out. I also love all your down home advice and recipes. I know the ladies here really love it too and look forward to the weekly Tea Party. Well have to go shopping, have put it off too long.


----------



## Lurker 2

the modified neckline- with the adjustment to the I-cord- hoping Vivien will like it- once she recovers from the shock of how 'grey' it is! PurpleFi- like you she is a purple lady! (as in many ways am I!)


----------



## Lurker 2

judyr said:


> My daughter was over the other day and using chapstick to beat the band. And I love Babybel cheese. WOW, now her and I can make some chapstick together. I just whipped up a batch of hand cream - have shown her how to knit and crochet. Next we are taking on the sewing machine. We are becoming a regular twosome here. Thanks Sam for pointing this recipe out. I also love all your down home advice and recipes. I know the ladies here really love it too and look forward to the weekly Tea Party. Well have to go shopping, have put it off too long.


Welcome judyr! don't forget to come back and tell us some more about yourself- Sam loves having new faces call by!


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> its been a lively couple of days. I was in Derry on Tuesday and Wednesday and enjoyed the city looking its best as its year as UK City of Culture draws to an end. The feet were nearly walked off me but it was worth the effort. The local yarn store has a good selection and I got three lots of yarn to make jackets, all planned to start in the new year. I'm doing a class for the senior beekeepers this morning. Should be fun but throughout, part of my mind will be with granddaughter Cora as she sits the last of the tests whose results determine the school she will attend from Sept 2104. Such pressure on our 11-year-olds. She has been collecting the 'treat tokens' I've sent over the last 4 weeks and I'll reveal the treat later today. Hopefully a visit to see Riverdance 20 in January. Cora is a keen and gifted Irish dancer and as the tests have been held on Saturdays all this month, she hasn't been able to attend dancing class. The wee love is so keen to get back to dancing and judo. I hope to care for her brothers tomorrow so that she, along with Mum and Dad can get to a judo competition - in Derry!! Our family have been great Derry supporters this year. Now for breakfast and a wee knit at the hat I'm making for a little girl, before being collected to get out to the agricultural college. I hope all went well for the Thanksgiving celebrations. I will continue to keep those in pain and illness in prayer.


Sounds like a fun time. 
Hope that your GD gets the school she wants and has a wonderful time at the Judo, I'm sure she will be very happy to get back to her regular pursuits after these tests are over. 
Have a good day at the college.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> The resort where Steph works is spectacular - 5 star luxury that is way out of our league. Lovely to look at though. If we go there, we won't be staying at Qualia! Mackay is a pretty place but even though I enjoy visiting with family, I am not a fan of the hot, humid weather they experience up there during summer.


Wow, yes, I'd say that I'd would probably stay elsewhere also. Oh well, it will be beautiful from any vantage point I imagine. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


Oh no, that's horrible, prayers and positive thoughts that those inside are going to be okay, as well as those already taken to the hospital.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Happy St. Andrew's Day, to all Scottish people. From someone who celebrates St. George's Day, which isn't a public holiday either, and should be!


And a Happy St. Andrews Day to you also. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> My heart goes out to those families dealing with the tragedy of the helicopter crash in Glasgow.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all of my KTP family that are in need. Have a wonderful day.


Those are great!!! Love the first one, just so beautiful, the second it too cute to drink, and then which do you drink first?  Oh for that to be the biggest decision in the world today. lol
It is such a horrible thing to happen, have to agree, thankfully no explosions or fires, that would have made it much worse, not that it isn't bad enough as it is.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to those with Scottish connections. Mr P ios half Scot, but I'm not sure whihch half.
> 
> Sam, thank you for all the information about the song Winchester Catherdral - I will now be singing it all day :roll:
> 
> Lovely pictures from Queensland and the little animal cushions are cute.
> 
> Thinking of everyone involved in the accident in Scotland.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today, so I guess I'd better get up so I can start being lazy.
> 
> Happy week end youy everyone and Saturday photos.....


Happy St. Andrews Day to the half of Mr. P that is Scottish. 
A lazy day is a good day sometimes. 
Looks like a Christmas card, it's so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I believe it is christmas, I am going to look it up to make sure and set the DVR to record it.
> 
> No he sure doesn't need a cold. I will likely put a heater on and warm the barn so Ashlei and DJ can play with him for a little bit today.


Oh good, thank you, I'll put it in my cell phone calendar. Am going to get a DVR after Christmas, getting David a new Flat screen TV for Christmas so then I will have them bring a DVR. 
Poor little Parker, he will really enjoy having some company to play with. Heat is a good thing, don't need the girls getting colds either.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is, the market is set in the Cathedral close, there are also market stalls in the cobbled streets of the town.
> 
> More hugs (cos it's Saturday) ((((((((((((((((((((({{{{{{{{HUGGY HUGGY HUGGY}}}}}}}})))))))))))))))))))


>>>>>>>Hugs back to you all<<<<<<<<


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> and we are now nearly a half hour into Sunday and Therefore December!
> 
> But thank you for the hugs- they are always welcome- I have heard three times this week from Fale- so the new system is working well!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic!!!!!!!!!! May it keep up.


----------



## Poledra65

Windbeam said:


> I usually drop by to see what recipes Sam has posted. First time to post on the tea party. Love to knit , crochet and sew. Am addicted to KP! Have to have it with my morning coffee!


 You are certainly in good company then. Welcome. 
Have a great day and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just spent 1 1/2 hour on the phone to Mum. She is heading to the UK in February. Burberry (or similar) int he Cotswolds and then Scotland- not sure where abouts.
> She has decided to spend 4 weeks inthe one place in the Cotswolds. She finds she gets too tired doing much bout just decided she would like to sond some time in a nice place! and she just loves Scotland so heading up there for another 4 weeks- think going to 2 spots there. Wish it was me! Mind you I wouldn't be staying in only 2 or 3 places, but then I am slightly younger than her (wonder why?)


I want to go too....


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning Shirley, hope you are doing wonderfully this morning. I'm just getting around so I can head out to the craft fair, it doesn't open until 9am, so I have a bit of time to just catch up here and relax before hand. Have to put gas in the car on the way, DH will need it tomorrow morning when he heads out to work. 
Enjoy your day. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> A simple mug tonight with no great story behind it- but simply a day to day one.
> One afternoon 2 years ago I went to the church to help set up for a Chirstmas event on the next day and heard a voice saying, knit 1, purl 1. Well I couldn't ignore that could I? So in I went and found one of the older ladies teaching knitting to a few international students. As a result of that I have been going to the church most Mondays since and helping- the numbers vary from 0 to 5.
> Nina also goes to the Handknitters Guild and one week when I won a raffle prize I choose the mug because as you just might have worked out I collect them. I mentioned this this to a couple of people so the next Monday Nina bought this mug in for me.
> 
> And now I am off to bed- and December is less than 1 1/2 away for me. Nicho and sugar sugar have less than an hour to go. Won't be back till later tomorrow as catching up with KPers for an early lunch on a 2 hour cruise and then a local hand dyers stall at some markets and maybe a coffee and cake after that as well!


No, it's hard to ignore a voice telling you to knit and purl.  
Have a great day, don't forget your camera.


----------



## Poledra65

Brianna9301 said:


> Good morning all! Thank you, Sam, for the tea party this morning and it sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving; and I hope everyone else did as well. Mine was filled with lots and lots of cooking-from stuffing to pies. Everything I made was paleo (diary free, grain free, gluten free and soy free) and NO ONE even guessed! So I'm happy about that...
> It is so hard to believe that it is December tommorow. Where does the time go? December 1 is also my birthday; not too excited because getting another year older does not quite appeal to me, but oh well..


How wonderful, and it certainly didn't hurt anyone that it was Paleo, have friends that follow the Paleo diet, the DH cheats a bit every now and then, but over all they are very happy with how it's affected their health. 
You aren't getting older, just better and wiser. 
And if we are practicing PurpleFi's calendar of aging, you are only as old as your shoe size is big.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> HI All....again I am waaaay behind. Just too busy down here at teh tip of the US. We did some sightseeing and went to a place called "Robert is Here". A funky fruit stand with lots of the key lime stuff, which I was looking for for little gifts. They also had a funky little zoo out back...geese, goats, an emu, a large tortoise, bunches of hens & roosters....all mixed in together. They seemed to get along.
> We leave tomorrow.... Will miss my daughter tremendously. Still haven't figured out how to move Florida closer to Ohio or Illinois!
> 
> I attached a few pictures. It will be at least a week or more before I am back on a schedule....still traveling. Taking it easy!
> Angora....happy belated birthday, Nice tree hat & pillows...i've only caught a few items....
> Our Thanksgiving was great...hope everyone elses' was also fine.
> later.....don't chat too much...I want to catch up! I stil have 50 pages from last week....arrgghh!
> Carol il/oh


Sounds like a wonderful trip,  maybe she'll move closer to home one day. 
Gorgeous pictures. :thumbup: 
Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple from Whale Watch Kaikoura the sunset today- November 30th 2013.


Just beautiful, both of them. They do get some very good shots don't they.


----------



## Poledra65

judyr said:


> My daughter was over the other day and using chapstick to beat the band. And I love Babybel cheese. WOW, now her and I can make some chapstick together. I just whipped up a batch of hand cream - have shown her how to knit and crochet. Next we are taking on the sewing machine. We are becoming a regular twosome here. Thanks Sam for pointing this recipe out. I also love all your down home advice and recipes. I know the ladies here really love it too and look forward to the weekly Tea Party. Well have to go shopping, have put it off too long.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like you two are having a great time with it, that is a wonderful thing. 
Love your Avatar.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to those with Scottish connections. Mr P ios half Scot, but I'm not sure whihch half.
> 
> Sam, thank you for all the information about the song Winchester Catherdral - I will now be singing it all day :roll:
> 
> Lovely pictures from Queensland and the little animal cushions are cute.
> 
> Thinking of everyone involved in the accident in Scotland.
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today, so I guess I'd better get up so I can start being lazy.
> 
> Happy week end youy everyone and Saturday photos.....


Great photos today, Purple. Enjoy your lazy day!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> the modified neckline- with the adjustment to the I-cord- hoping Vivien will like it- once she recovers from the shock of how 'grey' it is! PurpleFi- like you she is a purple lady! (as in many ways am I!)


The modified neckline is really pretty & I agree I would do it in purple, my favorite color (also my grandaughters, the night I took the kids to. The John Deere dealer Santa night we were looking through the kids clothes as all were 20% off, Addison saw a purple bunny hug & said "Grandma, it's purple & floweres too, I like it". A big sentence from someone who just turned 2 , melted my heart & she will get the sweater for Christmas)
Your photos are beautiful.
You said you were having sinus problems, have you tied Japanese mint oil? I have terrible sinus/allergy problems & since using that I can avoid taking other drugs at least 1/2 the time, just rub it on temples & run your finger under your nostrils so the fumes go in your nose. Amazing stuff


----------



## pacer

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is overcast but warm. I hope all our US friends have had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and friends. I really don't know how you do it - a huge Thanksgiving celebration and Christmas only a couple of weeks later.
> Now that our school year has almost finished (only 1 more week to go at the school where I work), I am starting to look forward to the Christmas break. This year DH and I are heading north to Mackay in central Queensland where my brother lives. We will fly up early Christmas Day as DH will be working till Christmas Eve. We are planning on staying a week and if our daughter who works on Hamilton Island can get some time off, we are going to go to Hamilton to see her.
> So today's photos are from Mackay and Hamilton Island. I hope those of you in the snowy northern hemisphere enjoy the touch of the tropics I'm sending your way!


I love the warmth of those pictures. I would love to be in that pool. Have a wonderful Christmas. Thanksgiving and Christmas so close together can be a bit of a strain, but we have never lived any differently here in the US so we are use to it. My DH and sons make all of the holiday meals so I only have to do the clean up which I would rather do anyway so that my dishes are clean and leftovers are stored properly. Sometimes oldest son will cook a meal to give me a break and very rarely I can get DH to make a non holiday meal. I love it when he makes beef stew during the winter so I talk him into doing that when he has time off from work.


----------



## pacer

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.
> 
> Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.
> 
> Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.
> 
> Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.
> 
> Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored.
> 
> Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.
> 
> The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.
> 
> Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.
> 
> Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's.
> 
> Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.
> 
> TTYL,
> 
> Kathy


Your pillows are adorable. I love the turtle.


----------



## PurpleFi

But thank you for the hugs- they are always welcome- I have heard three times this week from Fale- so the new system is working well![/quote]

More hugs on their way and that is great news about Fale. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> the modified neckline- with the adjustment to the I-cord- hoping Vivien will like it- once she recovers from the shock of how 'grey' it is! PurpleFi- like you she is a purple lady! (as in many ways am I!)


That is s reslly neat way of doing the neck, looks very pretty xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Happy St. Andrews Day to the half of Mr. P that is Scottish.
> A lazy day is a good day sometimes.
> Looks like a Christmas card, it's so pretty.


Thank you the other half is very English :roll: I am 'looking' at some knitting at the moment, guess I'd better pick up those needles. xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, 
I will have to try makng chapstick, what a great idea. I made some lotion bars recently that are great, I"ll be passing them out at Christmas so might add the chapstick as well. Babybel is a favorite at our house so will start collecting the wax.
Thanks for the recipes, lemon pie is another favorite here, I just womn't be able to tell Delbert there is no sugar in it. What he doesn't know might be good for him.
Valerie,
Good luck to your grandaughter with her school competition. No such thing here, one school for kindergarden to grade 12
I love Riverdance, have only seen it on TV but they are amazing.
Caren, your photos are great but I have to ask, did you make that fancy coffee? So cute.
Purple Fi, great photos, would love to someday go to the UK & see all the historic buildings, my ancestors came from Scotland & Ireland so would like to see where they came from but my husbands father came from London in1908 & filled his children & grandchildren with stories of how bad it was then so I would never get Delbert to go there. I guess I will have to find someone else who wants to travel.
Cmaliza, your Florida photos are great also, have not been there but hope to someday, would be nice to get out of here in Jan or Feb. Hope you have safe travels home & don't get bad weather.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos today, Purple. Enjoy your lazy day!


Hi Pam. how you and Mr Ric doing? Log fire is blazing away and I'm being very lazy xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

Here is some Christmas music to get you in the mood for Dec. I cannot believe how far behind I am, maybe it has something to do with spending too much time here? Well must get at it have a great day all.
Enjoy, it was on facebook, amazing singers, had not heard of them before but may go find their Christmas album.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/25/pentatonix-little-drummer-boy_n_4338565.html


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, thank you, I'll put it in my cell phone calendar. Am going to get a DVR after Christmas, getting David a new Flat screen TV for Christmas so then I will have them bring a DVR.
> Poor little Parker, he will really enjoy having some company to play with. Heat is a good thing, don't need the girls getting colds either.


Oh I will be trying to post Doctor Who related coffees and such as the time gets closer :-D :-D 
Heading to town this afternoon Amy and I are taking a couple hours break from our houses, must get the shopping done.


----------



## NanaCaren

Opps   darn ipad


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam,
> 
> Purple Fi, great photos, would love to someday go to the UK & see all the historic buildings, my ancestors came from Scotland & Ireland so would like to see where they came from but my husbands father came from London in1908 & filled his children & grandchildren with stories of how bad it was then so I would never get Delbert to go there. I guess I will have to find someone else who wants to travel.
> 
> Hi Bonnie, nice to meet you. I am LOndon born and bred and it is a wonderful place. London Girl and I meet there all the time so come on over and we will show you around. Did you know London Girl and I are visiting America and Canada next year. Our husbands are not keen travellers so we are leaving them at home. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam. how you and Mr Ric doing? Log fire is blazing away and I'm being very lazy xx


Hi Purple. We're doing well. Mr. Ric was out running errands yesterday and stopped in at the airport to pick up some things he has stored in the hangar and a visit with friends, so I got to spend the day knitting. I've got at least 3 Christmas gifts going at the moment. Making progress there. You need and deserve a lazy days  Hugs to you and Mr P.


----------



## PurpleFi

I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> Purple Fi, great photos, would love to someday go to the UK & see all the historic buildings, my ancestors came from Scotland & Ireland so would like to see where they came from but my husbands father came from London in1908 & filled his children & grandchildren with stories of how bad it was then so I would never get Delbert to go there. I guess I will have to find someone else who wants to travel.
> 
> Hi Bonnie, nice to meet you. I am LOndon born and bred and it is a wonderful place. London Girl and I meet there all the time so come on over and we will show you around. Did you know London Girl and I are visiting America and Canada next year. Our husbands are not keen travellers so we are leaving them at home. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two ladies will show you a fabulous time if you venture over there!
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


Yum!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Adorable pillows. Can you share the pattern or source?


kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Wow, what lovely snow pix posted by Angora, Caren and Bonnie. Wouldn't want to have to be driving in it.
> 
> Nice jersey, Julie. You are a fast knitter. I would still be on the sleeves.
> 
> Jynx, you got rid of the livingroom chairs? Can't wait to see what you pick out.
> 
> Caren, sorry about so much damage to the truck. Hope they can get it done quickly for you.
> 
> Nona, keep posting about your farm. We have a local goat farmer who makes cheese and now has it in several local stores in Toledo. He gives his male goats to 4H kids. Love his cheeses. Haven't tried goats milk except for mocha flavored.
> 
> Purldiva, cute hat. Lots of work on the trim.
> 
> The wind chimes were moving a bit when I was there. Sounded nice. Can't imagine how they sound with a bigger wind.
> 
> Well, didn't get what I had planned to do but get the turtle and puppy pillow finished. So that's good. Tomorrow is another day. Need to put appliques on Katie's bag, work on Hailey's socks (have them done to the heel) and the square to finish. Also finished my niece's hat. Will posts pix soon.
> 
> Sam, nice recipes. Love to try the minibell lipbalm. Glad Thanksgiving went well at Phyllis's.
> 
> Hope all are well. Healing energy to any who need it.
> 
> TTYL,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Yum!


Yum followed by hic!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love these Sam. I just finished a MUCH simpler fingerless glove (one one finished so far) with assistance from NanaCaren (big thank you). The thumb was a little different from what I'd done previously. Working on the mate now.


thewren said:


> check out these gloves --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90369B.html


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Yum followed by hic!


Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these Sam. I just finished a MUCH simpler fingerless glove (one one finished so far) with assistance from NanaCaren (big thank you). The thumb was a little different from what I'd done previously. Working on the mate now.


It looks good, Gwen.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple from Whale Watch Kaikoura the sunset today- November 30th 2013.


Every picture you post for Kaikoura is beautiful...
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


Looks like it's enjoying the sherry swimming. My daughter looked in several places for a frozen mincemeat pie but no one had it. Guess she'll have to buy the jars of mincemeat and make it. We both really like mincemeat pie!
that's what your fruit looks like...the filling for mincemeat pie!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Looks like it's enjoying the sherry swimming. My daughter looked in several places for a frozen mincemeat pie but no one had it. Guess she'll have to buy the jars of mincemeat and make it. We both really like mincemeat pie!
> that's what your fruit looks like...the filling for mincemeat pie!
> JuneK


Hi JUne, Mincemeat is not too difficult to make. My Mum always made her own. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these Sam. I just finished a MUCH simpler fingerless glove (one one finished so far) with assistance from NanaCaren (big thank you). The thumb was a little different from what I'd done previously. Working on the mate now.


Love the mitt Gwen, sorry I didn't get round to sending you the pattern, but it wasn't where it was supposed to be, which means it could be absolutely anywhere :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I also love mincemeat pies. I bought some mix to reconstitute the other day to make one for Christmas. Don't think anyone else here cares for it; it has been ages since I last had one.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Looks like it's enjoying the sherry swimming. My daughter looked in several places for a frozen mincemeat pie but no one had it. Guess she'll have to buy the jars of mincemeat and make it. We both really like mincemeat pie!
> that's what your fruit looks like...the filling for mincemeat pie!
> JuneK


Just found Mum's recipe for Mincemeat

6 ozs sultanas
6 ozs currants
6 ozs seedless raisins
6 ozs large raisins
6 ozs candied peel
6 ozs soft brown sugar
4 ozs suet
4 ozs almonds (chopped)
1 large apple
Rind and juice of 1 lemon
Spices abnd nutmeg to taste
1 tablespoon brand

Minch all together except the almonds and peel. 
Stir in almond and peel and brandy
Bottle in steralized jars

Used for making CHristmas mincepies. Serve hot with brandy butter.


----------



## EJS

I am weeks behind but I have been keeping busy. Have made a total of 20 minion hats, 3 Christmas stockings, and some baby gifts. Took a trip to AZ to spend my sister's 50th with her. I did not tell her I was coming so really got the surprised reaction. Spent the week with her. I wanted it to be extra special as she is the youngest and with parents passing last year the only one that didn't get to celebrate this milestone with them.
My younger DD and her fella did all the work for Thanksgiving and did a wonderful job. His family joined us and it was a good day for all.
I think of you all often and miss the KTP. 
We have decided that each of the GC get one gift each from us. I will take the 2 that live here to pick an Angel Tree name and buy for them. 
We have 2 birthdays the week before Christmas as well. Needless to say it can be hectic.
Hugs to all,
EJ


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love mincemeat pies. I bought some mix to reconstitute the other day to make one for Christmas. Don't think anyone else here cares for it; it has been ages since I last had one.


I love mincepies and Christmas pudding -I use vegetarian suet in mine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi EJ, I bet your sister appreciated your visit. Sounds like youy had a great time.


----------



## Brianna9301

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Brianna, having another birthday does beat the alternative, doesn't it?
> 
> Welcome to you and please come back often.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I guess you are right, lol :thumbup:


----------



## Brianna9301

PurpleFi said:


> Just found Mum's recipe for Mincemeat
> 
> 6 ozs sultanas
> 6 ozs currants
> 6 ozs seedless raisins
> 6 ozs large raisins
> 6 ozs candied peel
> 6 ozs soft brown sugar
> 4 ozs suet
> 4 ozs almonds (chopped)
> 1 large apple
> Rind and juice of 1 lemon
> Spices abnd nutmeg to taste
> 1 tablespoon brand
> 
> Minch all together except the almonds and peel.
> Stir in almond and peel and brandy
> Bottle in steralized jars
> 
> Used for making CHristmas mincepies. Serve hot with brandy butter.


Sorry for the silly question, but what is suet?


----------



## PurpleFi

Brianna9301 said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but what is suet?


Hi Brianna, nice to see you here. No it is not a silly question, it is beef suet and comes from the hard fat that is found around the organs. You can buy it in the UK already shredded and in packets made by Atora. I am vegetarian and they also make a vegetarian suet. I'll have a look and see if I can find out some more about it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bit more about suet


----------



## PurpleFi

ps hope the download works :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Windbeam said:


> I usually drop by to see what recipes Sam has posted. First time to post on the tea party. Love to knit , crochet and sew. Am addicted to KP! Have to have it with my morning coffee!


Welcome Windbeam. This is a great place to drop in whenever you can. Always got the tea/coffee pot on the go!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Welcome Windbeam. This is a great place to drop in whenever you can. Always got the tea/coffee pot on the go!


And welcome Windbeam from me too.

Hi Angela, I'm looking forward to Monday xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic!!!!!!!!!! May it keep up.


Indeed! It augurs well for the coming year!


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love mincemeat pies. I bought some mix to reconstitute the other day to make one for Christmas. Don't think anyone else here cares for it; it has been ages since I last had one.


I also bought the dry packages, Gwen, to make a mincemeat pie for Christmas. Don and I are the only ones who enjoy it. It lasts longer that way!! lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Just beautiful, both of them. They do get some very good shots don't they.


Mind you they are in a spectacular part of the world too!


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


I made Christmas cake a couple of days ago, I do one that takes nly minutes tomix, made with mincemeat & eagle brand milk but we really like it & it is ready to eat soon as it cools.
I would love to get overto UK for a visit. My sons MIL is from Manchester originally & I was thinking of asking her if she would like to visit Scotland & Ireland as well on one of her trips to visit her sister, I could just go over ater after she has her visit with family.
I hope you enjoy your time in America, do you know where you are going yet? There are so many great places to visit. I have never been east of Toronto where I have family but have travelled western Canada & the WEstern US (we do a trip on the Harley for 10 days each summer with my husbandscousins)


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> The modified neckline is really pretty & I agree I would do it in purple, my favorite color (also my grandaughters, the night I took the kids to. The John Deere dealer Santa night we were looking through the kids clothes as all were 20% off, Addison saw a purple bunny hug & said "Grandma, it's purple & floweres too, I like it". A big sentence from someone who just turned 2 , melted my heart & she will get the sweater for Christmas)
> Your photos are beautiful.
> You said you were having sinus problems, have you tied Japanese mint oil? I have terrible sinus/allergy problems & since using that I can avoid taking other drugs at least 1/2 the time, just rub it on temples & run your finger under your nostrils so the fumes go in your nose. Amazing stuff


I've not heard of Japanese mint before- I must ask the Chemist, if they can get it! I have never forgotten our second daughter's first real utterance- also at two, or slightly less- we were having breakfast in bed (parental) and I had made toast, and also brought some bread because she usually would eat only bread, un-toasted. Big sister piped up about the difference- and I replied 'Bronwen does not like toast', to which small responded 'sometimes I like toast'. It is quite startling when they are able to express themselves clearly- it had taken her so long to find her voice.
Purple or even a paler blue are more what Vivien is looking for- pity when you put in that much effort, making the jolly thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> But thank you for the hugs- they are always welcome- I have heard three times this week from Fale- so the new system is working well!


More hugs on their way and that is great news about Fale. xx[/quote]

We really must have a 'hug in' sometime!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That is s reslly neat way of doing the neck, looks very pretty xxx


That is the way it is in Rowan's photograph- so I really can't take much credit for it! I do agree it looks better than my first effort- as I said to Vivien I was having a very non-creative moment and had just done a straight in, out.


----------



## martina

Latest from Glasgow is 8 deaths, 3 in helicopter and 5 in pub. 14 in hospital with serious injuries. Thoughts with all involved.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> I also bought the dry packages, Gwen, to make a mincemeat pie for Christmas. Don and I are the only ones who enjoy it. It lasts longer that way!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have never heard of dried mincemeat, don't think we find it here.
I always make my own green tomato mincemeat, I used to think I didn't like mincemeat but the homeade stuff has so much more taste. I use my MIL's recipe which is very old. I don't make pies , just tarts & put it in my Christmas cake. I recently saw. A recipe for cookies I want to try, a shortbread type of dough rolled & the mincemeat spread on it & rolled & sliced.
Well, my floors must be dry by now, better get back at it.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


I can smell it from here - yum!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Every picture you post for Kaikoura is beautiful...
> JuneK


And it is such a lovely spot- and so are the crayfish that abound there- and for which the place is named- (in Maori)


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made Christmas cake a couple of days ago, I do one that takes nly minutes tomix, made with mincemeat & eagle brand milk but we really like it & it is ready to eat soon as it cools.
> I would love to get overto UK for a visit. My sons MIL is from Manchester originally & I was thinking of asking her if she would like to visit Scotland & Ireland as well on one of her trips to visit her sister, I could just go over ater after she has her visit with family.
> I hope you enjoy your time in America, do you know where you are going yet? There are so many great places to visit. I have never been east of Toronto where I have family but have travelled western Canada & the WEstern US (we do a trip on the Harley for 10 days each summer with my husbandscousins)


The trip we are planning starts in Sellersburg, Indiana, then to Defiance, Detroit to Toronto, fly to Halifax and end up with a coach tour around Nova Scotia.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Just read the latest post aboutthe Glasgow helicopter crash. What a crazy thing, i guess it is amazing more were not killed . Hope for the best for the survivors & families


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I can smell it from here - yum!


That's just what Pam said. xx


----------



## pacer

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


Will certainly keep them in my prayers. How awful to be enjoying life one minute and then stricken with a catastrophe and re-evaluating one's own life the next. Take time to value your life and the lives around you daily as we never know what will happen.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> And welcome Windbeam from me too.
> 
> Hi Angela, I'm looking forward to Monday xx


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love mincemeat pies. I bought some mix to reconstitute the other day to make one for Christmas. Don't think anyone else here cares for it; it has been ages since I last had one.


They would have to be one of my very favourites after the brandy butter that goes with the Christmas Pudding. A not forgotten memory- now that I am teetotal!


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> I am weeks behind but I have been keeping busy. Have made a total of 20 minion hats, 3 Christmas stockings, and some baby gifts. Took a trip to AZ to spend my sister's 50th with her. I did not tell her I was coming so really got the surprised reaction. Spent the week with her. I wanted it to be extra special as she is the youngest and with parents passing last year the only one that didn't get to celebrate this milestone with them.
> My younger DD and her fella did all the work for Thanksgiving and did a wonderful job. His family joined us and it was a good day for all.
> I think of you all often and miss the KTP.
> We have decided that each of the GC get one gift each from us. I will take the 2 that live here to pick an Angel Tree name and buy for them.
> We have 2 birthdays the week before Christmas as well. Needless to say it can be hectic.
> Hugs to all,
> EJ


How nice to see you back, EJS! You have been busy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Typed a novelette here and poof it disappeared. Grumbled about it to Julie on skype then went walking around the back yard and picked up pecans to clear my head. LOL...Not nearly as many pecans this year as there was last year. 

Bonnie I love the idea of the hay bale for the dog house. I bet it is much warmer than the wooden dog houses. We have four dog and they are spoiled rotten; sleep in the house and come and go out the doggie door at will. So do the cats!

Read in a newsletter from the aromatherapy company I buy from that peppermint oil on the threshold will deter mice...ordered some just in case the ones (only a few) are coming in on their own and not just being carried in by the cats as a toy...LOL. 

DH built me a handrail going down the front steps this morning. I so appreciated it and it really gives me more stabilization going up and down the steps. 

Valerie good luck and sending calmness to Cora as she takes the test for the school of choice. How proud of her you must be. Like Sam, I love to watch river dancing though have only seen it on tv. 

Ohio Kathy do hope you are able to post the pattern or link/source to the animal pillows. I'm sure others too would like to make some of these for the grandkids. 

Good news...Marianne was able to get her truck fixed. She is so happy to not be dependent on someone else to go somewhere. Now to look forward to a visit from her.

Missing posts from Gagesmom, BobGlory, Zoe,Spider, and Strawberry to name a few that have been absent for awhile. HOpe all is well and that the holiday stresses are not weighing heavy on you. Life just takes over from time to time.

Daralene still lifting Chris in prayer. Hope you've received more positive news. Sending healing energy.

Welcome to all newbies. Sam always has room for more at the table.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Me too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Latest from Glasgow is 8 deaths, 3 in helicopter and 5 in pub. 14 in hospital with serious injuries. Thoughts with all involved.


Oh dear! I have the CD player going- had actually forgotten the time- must go over to the radio for the 7 o'clock news!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of dried mincemeat, don't think we find it here.
> I always make my own green tomato mincemeat, I used to think I didn't like mincemeat but the homeade stuff has so much more taste. I use my MIL's recipe which is very old. I don't make pies , just tarts & put it in my Christmas cake. I recently saw. A recipe for cookies I want to try, a shortbread type of dough rolled & the mincemeat spread on it & rolled & sliced.
> Well, my floors must be dry by now, better get back at it.


Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Sam has a rule about mentioning food- you have to come up with the recipe- hope you would be prepared to share it!?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That's just what Pam said. xx


 :thumbup: good shot, too- whether photographic, or liquid!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay...I've got to get off of here and knit on those fingerless mitts...ROFL. I so enjoy chatting and catching up with everyone. TTYL


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of dried mincemeat, don't think we find it here.
> I always make my own green tomato mincemeat, I used to think I didn't like mincemeat but the homeade stuff has so much more taste. I use my MIL's recipe which is very old. I don't make pies , just tarts & put it in my Christmas cake. I recently saw. A recipe for cookies I want to try, a shortbread type of dough rolled & the mincemeat spread on it & rolled & sliced.
> Well, my floors must be dry by now, better get back at it.


Bonnie, the mincemeat I use is a sweet one for dessert pies and tarts. Sorry for not explaining it properly.x


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...I've got to get off of here and knit on those fingerless mitts...ROFL. I so enjoy chatting and catching up with everyone. TTYL


And I've got to go and cook dinner. Laters everyone xx


----------



## angelam

Latest on the Glasgow helicopter crash - 8 confirmed dead and 14 seriously injured. Just watching the news.


----------



## angelam

Latest on the Glasgow helicopter crash - 8 confirmed dead and 14 seriously injured. Just watching the news.

Oops!


----------



## pacer

Brianna9301 said:


> Good morning all! Thank you, Sam, for the tea party this morning and it sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving; and I hope everyone else did as well. Mine was filled with lots and lots of cooking-from stuffing to pies. Everything I made was paleo (diary free, grain free, gluten free and soy free) and NO ONE even guessed! So I'm happy about that...
> It is so hard to believe that it is December tommorow. Where does the time go? December 1 is also my birthday; not too excited because getting another year older does not quite appeal to me, but oh well..


I am in agreement that the alternative to not having another birthday is less appealing so I shall wish you a happy birthday and happy knitting as well.


----------



## Karena

Sam, 
Babybel chapstick--that takes the "cake." 
You have the most unusual recipes, but chapstick. Bet it works too. I use a big jar of Aquafur, there are some allergins in the others, at least for me. 
Thanks for the reminder, 24 day of shopping left. I start early. 
Deciding is the hardest part. 
Happy December 1, 2013. This year's gone fast huh? 
Thanks for the food ideas, but for a few days I am fasting on liquids and protein, going to the gym, steam room, gearing up for that December carb overload.
Good wishes and good weather. 
Karena


----------



## AZ Sticks

Noon Saturday and I haven't been able to talk to Charlotte all week. She had called a couple of times and her phone kept dropping out, and when I would call back it would go straight to voice mail. - I finally called the hospital yesterday and they said she isn't there........ left many messages on her phone - I hope I hear something soon..... making me nervous. No one else has heard from her ?????? Rough weekend here and I need to get some work done around the house, so I will get out of here and try to be back later. luv-AZ


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> HI All....again I am waaaay behind. Just too busy down here at teh tip of the US. We did some sightseeing and went to a place called "Robert is Here". A funky fruit stand with lots of the key lime stuff, which I was looking for for little gifts. They also had a funky little zoo out back...geese, goats, an emu, a large tortoise, bunches of hens & roosters....all mixed in together. They seemed to get along.
> We leave tomorrow.... Will miss my daughter tremendously. Still haven't figured out how to move Florida closer to Ohio or Illinois!
> 
> I attached a few pictures. It will be at least a week or more before I am back on a schedule....still traveling. Taking it easy!
> Angora....happy belated birthday, Nice tree hat & pillows...i've only caught a few items....
> Our Thanksgiving was great...hope everyone elses' was also fine.
> later.....don't chat too much...I want to catch up! I stil have 50 pages from last week....arrgghh!
> Carol il/oh


So nice, beautiful family,


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple from Whale Watch Kaikoura the sunset today- November 30th 2013.


OH Julie, the photos are awesome, thanks so much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> the modified neckline- with the adjustment to the I-cord- hoping Vivien will like it- once she recovers from the shock of how 'grey' it is! PurpleFi- like you she is a purple lady! (as in many ways am I!)


Beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> OH Julie, the photos are awesome, thanks so much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful


Double thanks!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi JUne, Mincemeat is not too difficult to make. My Mum always made her own. xx


I'm sure it's not....but I really don't think that will happen!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

The rising, nearly new moon this morning!
Sunday 1st December, 2013.


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> The trip we are planning starts in Sellersburg, Indiana, then to Defiance, Detroit to Toronto, fly to Halifax and end up with a coach tour around Nova Scotia.


What do you have planned along the way? If you have time, there is a place just north of Indianapolis Indiana called Connor Prairie that is a wonderful place to visit. It is an interactive site where employees dress in outfits from the 1800's and carry out the daily lives of people of that era. When I went they had someone spinning yarn and another site had children playing with toys of that era and the doctor's office was a hoot and then people were cooking over fireplaces. It is quite an adventurous place to visit but comfortable walking shoes would be advisable. Let us know some of the places you planning on visiting along the way. I would love to hear of your plans. You may have discovered places I have never heard of and might want to visit as well.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The rising, nearly new moon this morning!
> Sunday 1st December, 2013.


Thanks for the moon photos... Unless it's a full moon, we can't see it because of all the city lights.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the moon photos... Unless it's a full moon, we can't see it because of all the city lights.
> JuneK


You do have to be alert- just at the right time- I spotted it rising through clouds when I was tying the back door open for Ringo and then had to wait quite some time for the clouds to clear again! I was quite struck by how quickly it rises!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> The rising, nearly new moon this morning!
> Sunday 1st December, 2013.


So comforting, calms you right down,


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> So comforting, calms you right down,


And you are rather poetic, Patches!


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you Valerie - I am sure cora will get a top school assignment.
> 
> I have seen riverdance on television - I never knew feet could move so quickly. I love watching them. I think they have been in Toledo several times.
> 
> good luck with the senior beekeepers - what will you talk about?
> 
> do please keep us informed on the progress of the jackets - maybe a picture and description of the yarn?
> 
> sam


The senior beekeepers were most attentive! They had 4 lectures today, all about bee nutrition. I did one on aspects of pollen. We had a packed lunch together and exchanged lots of news. I haven't yet heard from Cora. I think she's out with the parents and little brothers having a celebration. I expect they'll phone this evening. I'm trying to catch up on on a bit of housework. Being that noble on a Saturday evening is not my usual practice. I'll see about a photograph of the yarns when I get hold of my camera.


----------



## ptofValerie

martina said:


> Please say a prayer for those involved in the terrible helicopter crash in Scotland. A police helicopter crashed into a crowded pub last night. Some escaped but there are some severe injuries and some trapped inside the building which is in serious danger of collapse.


A dreadful accident. There are now eight people dead. Praying for all affected.


----------



## pacer

Julie...I love your pictures. What beautiful land around your area. I am so happy that you have heard more from Fale. It might not be Thanksgiving in your country, but thankfulness nevertheless for the phone calls that you have been able to share with Fale.

I am hoping that those who have not posted as of late are busy working on knitting projects rather than falling ill. Just know you are being thought about.

Gwen...I would love to go into the backyard and gather pecans. I spent almost $10 a bag for Georgia grown pecans. They are wonderful. Fortunately they are already removed from the shell. Your fingerless mitten looks beautiful. 

Purplefi....hugs back at you. I am having a somewhat lazy day as well. I slept 12 hours last night-WOW. Then I got up made breakfast then went to the gym to workout. Next I put together a package and mailed it, had leftovers for lunch and catching up on KTP. I need to do dishes and get into the basement and get rid of things. My oldest son keeps mentioning wanting to move into his own place in a few years so I might start gifting him household items for Christmas and birthday so he will have a nice start. He doesn't really ever want anything so this might be my way of helping him out with useful items for the future. 

Caren...I love the cat and fish cup of coffee from today. DJ has good choices. 

June....I hope you stay warm this winter. Might need to knit a laprobe or afghan so you will have extra warmth on your lap.

Shirley...Dream of warmer days while that snow is blowing around outside next week. If all goes well for you and Pat, this might be your last opportunity to see such massive snow storms. Next year you might be thinking of others as they endure such cold snowstorms and be thankful for a warmer climate. We have less snow than Ohio and New York right now. I do count my blessings for that. It is actually not too cold out here today. 

Continuing to pray for those in the helicopter crash. Such a tragedy so close to Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> A dreadful accident. There are now eight people dead. Praying for all affected.


one thing at least a lot were able to get out- because the exit was open, not locked as has happened in so many recent fires in other countries- all a bit too close to my roots, having been there only 2 years ago. One grieves for the youngsters and their families- and for the families of the helicopter crew.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...I love your pictures. What beautiful land around your area. I am so happy that you have heard more from Fale. It might not be Thanksgiving in your country, but thankfulness nevertheless for the phone calls that you have been able to share with Fale.
> ...
> Continuing to pray for those in the helicopter crash. Such a tragedy so close to Christmas.


Ooops clicked the wrong box- I was going to say thanks Pacer- and I agree so much about the crash- always hard to lose anyone- but especially close to Christmas.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil--- I just wanted you to see about l/3 of the pairs I have knitted since I learned toe up and magic loop from you. These don't include Pat's 6 pair and others that I have made for other people!! I am addicted to say the least.
> 
> I doubt I could stop knitting even if I wanted to. I just sometimes miss doing the wall hangings-- oh well, I am fortunate i can still knit.
> 
> ---
> June -- I know what you mean about old bones feeling the cold. I felt the cold even when my bones were young- oh well.


Your socks come in any colour BUT black! I love them, and must get back to the first one I've ever attempted (a WIP, in uniform (boring) brown).....


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> Stay warm, Caren!! Love the coffee and especially the little cat fishing!! Tell DJ Good morning and she did a fantastic job choosing!
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you the other half is very English :roll: I am 'looking' at some knitting at the moment, guess I'd better pick up those needles. xx


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is some Christmas music to get you in the mood for Dec. I cannot believe how far behind I am, maybe it has something to do with spending too much time here? Well must get at it have a great day all.
> Enjoy, it was on facebook, amazing singers, had not heard of them before but may go find their Christmas album.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/25/pentatonix-little-drummer-boy_n_4338565.html


That was fantastic!!! Am going to buy that on Itunes. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I will be trying to post Doctor Who related coffees and such as the time gets closer :-D :-D
> Heading to town this afternoon Amy and I are taking a couple hours break from our houses, must get the shopping done.


 :thumbup:

The break will be nice, enjoy it.


----------



## judyr

Lurker 2, OMG - WHAT BEAUTIFUL PICTURES WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!
And thanks for nice words about coming to Tea Party. Sam is a hoot - he must be a fantastic typist to put all of the recipes and etc in one time.


----------



## Lurker 2

judyr said:


> Lurker 2, OMG - WHAT BEAUTIFUL PICTURES WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!
> And thanks for nice words about coming to Tea Party. Sam is a hoot - he must be a fantastic typist to put all of the recipes and etc in one time.


Sam has got things down to a fine art! And some things he was saying he is able to scan in- so that must speed things up a lot!
Thanks about the pics, just not sure which batch you mean! having posted three or four this morning- I must go rest up again I am dizzy with tiredness!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


mmmm looks like mine will in about an hours time, mine will be swimming in rum this year instead of sherry. Just got back from shopping, enjoyed not having everyone with me for a change. We are all bringing a dish or two for christmas this year to make things easier.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> The rising, nearly new moon this morning!
> Sunday 1st December, 2013.


Send it our way, please! 
So you've had a third call with Fale! Great news. Sounds like there's better times coming - I certainly hope so. 
Your photos today (tomorrow) of the nearly new moon and the previous ones of the wonderful scenery are lovely. Thanks.
We've just had green salad with grilled sardines (from the fish counter, not the tiny tinned ones) and cups of tea instead of a 'proper' evening meal, but its good to just nibble tasty bits now and again. If I get to bed before I'm hungry I will be OK!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these Sam. I just finished a MUCH simpler fingerless glove (one one finished so far) with assistance from NanaCaren (big thank you). The thumb was a little different from what I'd done previously. Working on the mate now.


You are most welcome. That has turned out brilliantly :thumbup: :thumbup: Will be starting a pair hoping tonight, but will make it into a mitten.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva wrote:
Looks like it's enjoying the sherry swimming. My daughter looked in several places for a frozen mincemeat pie but no one had it. Guess she'll have to buy the jars of mincemeat and make it. We both really like mincemeat pie!
that's what your fruit looks like...the filling for mincemeat pie!
JuneK



PurpleFi said:


> Hi JUne, Mincemeat is not too difficult to make. My Mum always made her own. xx


Mum always made mincemeat when I was younger.Then my Elishia took over, it is so good too. hers is vegetarian that way everyone can eat it.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lovely to meet you, Judry. We're a great gathering of friends and you'll hear from Sam soon. He posts the most wonderful recipes and I've used them as an introduction to USA cooking styles about which I had no previous knowledge. Hope to see you lots. Affectionately


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love mincemeat pies. I bought some mix to reconstitute the other day to make one for Christmas. Don't think anyone else here cares for it; it has been ages since I last had one.


I make mincemeat turnovers even when we all get together, less mess than a pie. I am the only one in my house that like mince meat, love it when we all get together and I can share. Mum used to make mincemeat cookies for us to take to school.


----------



## ptofValerie

NanaCaren said:


> I make mincemeat turnovers even when we all get together, less mess than a pie. I am the only one in my house that like mince meat, love it when we all get together and I can share. Mum used to make mincemeat cookies for us to take to school.


Mice pies and cups of tea are almost standard fayre coming up to Christmas. I've done the necessary housework and I'm going to do a few more rows on a hat that will be part of a gift for a little girl aged 1.5 years. Its been a busy day!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just found Mum's recipe for Mincemeat
> 
> Used for making CHristmas mincepies. Serve hot with brandy butter.


OH thank you for posting this I will have to give it a try. I have everything in the pantry.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> And apparently the egress door was open, and many got out safely, was what was on our news! too late to hear more until tomorrow morning when the radio news will be all I can get.


There were about 100 people in the pub at the time so the small loss of life is remarkable, but of no consolation I'm sure to those who have lost loved ones. My friend's SIL is a policeman in Glasgow and he said it was a PC and a WPC who were in the helicopter and seemingly the WPC's husband is also a policeman. They are certainly amongst the dead along with the pilot. The news seemed to think that there was no explosion or fire because the pilot had turned off the fuel before impact. If that's true, he has averted a much bigger tragedy.


----------



## KateB

Windbeam said:


> I usually drop by to see what recipes Sam has posted. First time to post on the tea party. Love to knit , crochet and sew. Am addicted to KP! Have to have it with my morning coffee!


Good, please join in with us on a regular basis, we love new voices.


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> Mice pies and cups of tea are almost standard fayre coming up to Christmas. I've done the necessary housework and I'm going to do a few more rows on a hat that will be part of a gift for a little girl aged 1.5 years. Its been a busy day!!


I do not know what I would do if I could not have my mince pies this time of year. Was something that was always served when i was growing up and have continued with my own bunch. Umm housework almost finished here, hot tub first. Do we get a photo of the finished hat :-D 
wow sounds like it you have been busy. Tomorrow will be my busy day for sure, this bunch goes back to school monday.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Send it our way, please!
> So you've had a third call with Fale! Great news. Sounds like there's better times coming - I certainly hope so.
> Your photos today (tomorrow) of the nearly new moon and the previous ones of the wonderful scenery are lovely. Thanks.
> We've just had green salad with grilled sardines (from the fish counter, not the tiny tinned ones) and cups of tea instead of a 'proper' evening meal, but its good to just nibble tasty bits now and again. If I get to bed before I'm hungry I will be OK!


When they set the dateline to wander it's way up the Pacific- NO-ONE would ever have imagined talking to each other over the planet as we are able at present. 
Yes, it is such a good thing to be back in contact with him- even though he forgets and thinks I should be hopping on a bus to go and see him. I am used to having to remind him which country he is in- it is just part of the illness, and that now he has lived extended times in three countries.
Do I gather your world is a bit cloudy?! I've never had a sardine other than from a tin- I don't like the average tinned sardine- although I can eat oysters any old how now-a-days!


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Your socks come in any colour BUT black! I love them, and must get back to the first one I've ever attempted (a WIP, in uniform (boring) brown).....


And I'm knitting my BIL a pair in boring charcoal gray for Christmas. And then my daughter in TX said my 11 yr old grandson would probably like a scarf...black with touches of red. He rides his electric scooter (a real child scooter! Not a little motorbike!!) from their house to school...a couple of blocks. It does get a little chilly in TX during winter...not many days but enough to appreciate the warmth. so no exciting colors. I use variegated sock yarn for my own socks.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> There were about 100 people in the pub at the time so the small loss of life is remarkable, but of no consolation I'm sure to those who have lost loved ones. My friend's SIL is a policeman in Glasgow and he said it was a PC and a WPC who were in the helicopter and seemingly the WPC's husband is also a policeman. They are certainly amongst the dead along with the pilot. The news seemed to think that there was no explosion or fire because the pilot had turned off the fuel before impact. If that's true, he has averted a much bigger tragedy.


And what a brave man to act with such a cool head - knowing full well how little chance they would have of surviving impact!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Love, love, love the pictures...I'm sitting here cold and thinking of getting a blanket....it's 72F in here but it doesn't take much for me to be cold...old bones are cold bones!!! LOL! I can almost feel the warm sun from the photos.
> Hope you enjoy your break from school....and work.
> Junek


My mothers old bones don't mind the cold. Her reason for heading tot he UK in February is too avoid the heat here- she would much rather face an English cold- and hopes that by March when she heads up to Scotland that the worst of the cold will be gone.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil--- I just wanted you to see about l/3 of the pairs I have knitted since I learned toe up and magic loop from you. These don't include Pat's 6 pair and others that I have made for other people!! I am addicted to say the least.
> 
> I doubt I could stop knitting even if I wanted to. I just sometimes miss doing the wall hangings-- oh well, I am fortunate i can still knit.
> 
> ---
> June -- I know what you mean about old bones feeling the cold. I felt the cold even when my bones were young- oh well.


Wow- you sure have taken to them!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My mothers old bones don't mind the cold. Her reason for heading tot he UK in February is too avoid the heat here- she would much rather face an English cold- and hopes that by March when she heads up to Scotland that the worst of the cold will be gone.


Debatable in Scotland! (sorry Kate)!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Noon Saturday and I haven't been able to talk to Charlotte all week. She had called a couple of times and her phone kept dropping out, and when I would call back it would go straight to voice mail. - I finally called the hospital yesterday and they said she isn't there........ left many messages on her phone - I hope I hear something soon..... making me nervous. No one else has heard from her ?????? Rough weekend here and I need to get some work done around the house, so I will get out of here and try to be back later. luv-AZ


I hope that you hear from her sometime soon and that all is well with her and her DH. Hope you and DH are doing well, and that next week is a little smoother for you. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The rising, nearly new moon this morning!
> Sunday 1st December, 2013.


Ooh pretty, love the blue of the sky as it comes out in the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I make mincemeat turnovers even when we all get together, less mess than a pie. I am the only one in my house that like mince meat, love it when we all get together and I can share. Mum used to make mincemeat cookies for us to take to school.


I love mincemeat pies, vegetarian would be wonderful. I think, since I'm the only one who likes mince, that I will make some mini ones or your idea of turnovers is a great idea also, that way I can freeze and enjoy at my leisure.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


Yum, I wouldn't mind swimming with the Sherry or Brandy, either one. Going to make some Bourbon balls in the next week or so and get a stock pile going to give for Christmas. Yes, I know, recipe, let me go get it in a few minutes and I'll post it.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi Sam and everyone. I love the recipes again thus week, especially the pumpkin soup and the chapstick. I have a lot of pumpkin in the freezer ready for anything. It is very versatile-for breads, muffins, scones, cheesecake, etc. Love mincemeat pies this time of year also. Don't do as much baking as years ago, but this year my grandsons will be around, so will do more. 
Bought myself a new laptop for Christmas and this is the first time to use it. It will take awhile to get used to it. Now I must go catch up on all the news. Blessings to all. Jinny


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these Sam. I just finished a MUCH simpler fingerless glove (one one finished so far) with assistance from NanaCaren (big thank you). The thumb was a little different from what I'd done previously. Working on the mate now.


Ooh, love the pattern, nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> I am weeks behind but I have been keeping busy. Have made a total of 20 minion hats, 3 Christmas stockings, and some baby gifts. Took a trip to AZ to spend my sister's 50th with her. I did not tell her I was coming so really got the surprised reaction. Spent the week with her. I wanted it to be extra special as she is the youngest and with parents passing last year the only one that didn't get to celebrate this milestone with them.
> My younger DD and her fella did all the work for Thanksgiving and did a wonderful job. His family joined us and it was a good day for all.
> I think of you all often and miss the KTP.
> We have decided that each of the GC get one gift each from us. I will take the 2 that live here to pick an Angel Tree name and buy for them.
> We have 2 birthdays the week before Christmas as well. Needless to say it can be hectic.
> Hugs to all,
> EJ


Hi, so glad you are back. Sounds like a great idea with the grands. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed! It augurs well for the coming year!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you they are in a spectacular part of the world too!


So true! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh pretty, love the blue of the sky as it comes out in the pics. :thumbup:


It was pretty accurate to my eye!


----------



## darowil

Brianna9301 said:


> Good morning all! Thank you, Sam, for the tea party this morning and it sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving; and I hope everyone else did as well. Mine was filled with lots and lots of cooking-from stuffing to pies. Everything I made was paleo (diary free, grain free, gluten free and soy free) and NO ONE even guessed! So I'm happy about that...
> It is so hard to believe that it is December tommorow. Where does the time go? December 1 is also my birthday; not too excited because getting another year older does not quite appeal to me, but oh well..


Happy birthday- enjoy your birthday even if you don't want it. At least you are here to enjoy it. Don't rememebr seeing you here before either- so welcome and feel free to come back anytime.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And what a brave man to act with such a cool head - knowing full well how little chance they would have of surviving impact!


He certainly saved many more lives.


----------



## darowil

And now I had better go and get myself organised. I have a few things I need to do before our KP catchup so must get myself organised. Starting summer with a warm day- but not as bad as it looked like being. Some rain forcast and it is looking very dark out there. The dolphins might hide- they might not like getting wet after all! (the lunch cruise is a dolphin cruise so we may get to see dolphins if they don't mind getting wet-or if we don't mid- assuming it does even rain. Haven't had a lot for the last month or so.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love mincemeat pies, vegetarian would be wonderful. I think, since I'm the only one who likes mince, that I will make some mini ones or your idea of turnovers is a great idea also, that way I can freeze and enjoy at my leisure.


the Victorians used real meat mince in their mincemeat pies- but now-a-days that would be extremely rare. My 1895 facsimile copy of Mrs Beeton, gives such a recipe- but mostly now it is apple, sultanas, currants, raisins, peel, sometimes cherries- the suet - of whatever variety- although I have one vegetarian version that uses butter, (obviously not vegan) also seen a nut suet suggested- certainly unlikely to find such, here!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think all the thumbs up relate to the number of times Fale has been able to ring me recently!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm finally caught up from all I missed this morning. Spent about an hour or so at the Bazaar and got a couple Christmas gifts, one a little stained glass square in Oklahoma University colors and the OU for my BFs hubby, I try every year to find him something out of the ordinary that is OU oriented. lol... He loves it. Found a really cool dream catcher that they used Roving on, for my BFs mom, she's been really good to me over the years and is like a surrogate mom.  
Some hair clips that are really cute for another BFs 3yr old daughter and a pair of little leg warmers. I'll take pictures later and post. All in all, a very successful shopping venture, and I spent less than my budget. YAY!!
Just sewing buttons on the second pair of Yellow and Black fingerless mitts, I'll post a pic when done.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think all the thumbs up relate to the number of times Fale has been able to ring me recently!!!!!


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> He certainly saved many more lives.


In my opinion, from the sounds of it- pretty definitely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm finally caught up from all I missed this morning. Spent about an hour or so at the Bazaar and got a couple Christmas gifts, one a little stained glass square in Oklahoma University colors and the OU for my BFs hubby, I try every year to find him something out of the ordinary that is OU oriented. lol... He loves it. Found a really cool dream catcher that they used Roving on, for my BFs mom, she's been really good to me over the years and is like a surrogate mom.
> Some hair clips that are really cute for another BFs 3yr old daughter and a pair of little leg warmers. I'll take pictures later and post. All in all, a very successful shopping venture, and I spent less than my budget. YAY!!
> Just sewing buttons on the second pair of Yellow and Black fingerless mitts, I'll post a pic when done.


Well done, Kaye! It is really great when you come home with a little more in your pocket than you expected!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> And what a brave man to act with such a cool head - knowing full well how little chance they would have of surviving impact!


Especially as they reckon he had one and a half seconds to act before the impact.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Debatable in Scotland! (sorry Kate)!


No apologies necessary, you are right, March is not the warmest of months up here - and very often breezy too!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Especially as they reckon he had one and a half seconds to act before the impact.


that is why one has the drills to go through when you know you have engine failure- (or what ever it turns out the emergency was)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> No apologies necessary, you are right, March is not the warmest of months up here - and very often breezy too!


 :thumbup: I know- that one from experience! even with the Gulf Stream!


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of dried mincemeat, don't think we find it here.
> I always make my own green tomato mincemeat, I used to think I didn't like mincemeat but the homeade stuff has so much more taste. I use my MIL's recipe which is very old. I don't make pies , just tarts & put it in my Christmas cake. I recently saw. A recipe for cookies I want to try, a shortbread type of dough rolled & the mincemeat spread on it & rolled & sliced.
> Well, my floors must be dry by now, better get back at it.


I haven't made green tomato mincemeat in decades, Bonnie. I used to put it up in gallon canning jars as well as half gallon jars. We loved it! It's been a very long time since I had that many excess tomatoes--even put up green tomato pickles which had vanilla in the recipe which I didn't care for but my mother,who was VERY picky about food combinations, just loved. Who knew?

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ


That's great news hope things continue to progress well xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Getting late here so I am off to bed. Night night everyone xxx


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I love mincemeat pies, vegetarian would be wonderful. I think, since I'm the only one who likes mince, that I will make some mini ones or your idea of turnovers is a great idea also, that way I can freeze and enjoy at my leisure.


I started making mince pies this way years ago . I make most of the other pies the same way. I made little hand held pies for Thanksgiving dinner, most of them were gone before we ate along with the cheese cake bites. This is what was left from 8 dozen assorted pies and cheese cakes.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Getting late here so I am off to bed. Night night everyone xxx


Night night, sweet dreams 
hugs


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> And I'm knitting my BIL a pair in boring charcoal gray for Christmas. And then my daughter in TX said my 11 yr old grandson would probably like a scarf...black with touches of red. He rides his electric scooter (a real child scooter! Not a little motorbike!!) from their house to school...a couple of blocks. It does get a little chilly in TX during winter...not many days but enough to appreciate the warmth. so no exciting colors. I use variegated sock yarn for my own socks.
> JuneK


I decided to buy some expensive (to me) sock yarn which is variegated in lovely bright turquoise, orange and anything in between for when I've done my practise on the boring brown ones, but it may be some months before I'm ready to use it as I'm only just past the heel on the first ever sock I've tried to knit, then there's Xmas , New year, and DDs birthday coming up soon, hence less knitting time. Sounds like you will be getting a variety of knitting done before Christmas. I hope you get time to knit something for yourself too.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each? 
Anyway, first things first. 

Bourbon Balls
Makes about 80 balls
1 12 ounce/340.194g Box of Vanilla Wafers (crushed)
1 cup/ 236.58824 g finely chopped pecans
1 cup/236.58824 g sifted powdered (icing) sugar
11/2 teaspoons/7.39g sifted powdered cocoa
3 Tablespoons/44.36 light corn syrup
1/2 cup/118.29g Bourbon

Mix together all ingredients and let sit over night. Roll into balls and put into Ziplock bag or covered container with extra powdered sugar and shake until well coated. 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## nicho

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous! I am sure you will have a fabulous time. I love Queensland.


I was born in Queensland so I am predisposed to liking it! But, I could never live there again as the summer humidity is too much for me. Winters in north Queensland, summers in Tasmania...hmmm, just a dream!


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ


Oh wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Getting late here so I am off to bed. Night night everyone xxx


Night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I started making mince pies this way years ago . I make most of the other pies the same way. I made little hand held pies for Thanksgiving dinner, most of them were gone before we ate along with the cheese cake bites. This is what was left from 8 dozen assorted pies and cheese cakes.


 :shock: Well, you did have a house full. lol... Looks wonderful though. I definitely need to get started on my baking, better go dig out the book I need, that may take a while. :roll:


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Happy birthday- enjoy your birthday even if you don't want it. At least you are here to enjoy it. Don't rememebr seeing you here before either- so welcome and feel free to come back anytime.


Brianna, it is nearly 1st here in UK so Happy Birthday. I hope you have a day which makes you glad to have had a birthday!


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> Anyway, first things first.
> 
> Bourbon Balls
> Makes about 80 balls
> 1 12 ounce/340.194g Box of Vanilla Wafers (crushed)
> 1 cup/ 236.58824 g finely chopped pecans
> 1 cup/236.58824 g sifted powdered (icing) sugar
> 11/2 teaspoons/7.39g sifted powdered cocoa
> 3 Tablespoons/44.36 light corn syrup
> 1/2 cup/118.29g Bourbon
> 
> Mix together all ingredients and let sit over night. Roll into balls and put into Ziplock bag or covered container with extra powdered sugar and shake until well coated.
> Enjoy!!!


Mitts were worth all the buttons, they all look gorgeous, xx


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Mitts were worth all the buttons, they all look gorgeous, xx


Thank you, They were fun, I think I would make all three pairs again, just in different colors, of course, the black and yellow were my high school colors. ;-)


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> I decided to buy some expensive (to me) sock yarn which is variegated in lovely bright turquoise, orange and anything in between for when I've done my practise on the boring brown ones, but it may be some months before I'm ready to use it as I'm only just past the heel on the first ever sock I've tried to knit, then there's Xmas , New year, and DDs birthday coming up soon, hence less knitting time. Sounds like you will be getting a variety of knitting done before Christmas. I hope you get time to knit something for yourself too.


Love the variagated yarn for socks, you will love knitting them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, They were fun, I think I would make all three pairs again, just in different colors, of course, the black and yellow were my high school colors. ;-)


I'm planning on knitting some elbow length arm warmers (sometime!)


----------



## TNS

AZ Sticks said:


> News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ


That's excellent news. Thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I'm planning on knitting some elbow length arm warmers (sometime!)


I have a few patterns for some saved also, one day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> I have a few patterns for some saved also, one day.


I'll come and join you and one day we can knit them together, but in the meantime I need to get to bed. Night night xx


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come and join you and one day we can knit them together, but in the meantime I need to get to bed. Night night xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It's a date. 
Sleep well.  
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> Anyway, first things first.
> 
> Bourbon Balls
> !


Love love love the fingerless mitts. 
Yummy, my grandma used to make rum balls. she saved all the scraps of cake put them in a bowl poured rum over it let it set rolled it into balls then rolled them into assorted cookie toppings, powdered sugar, cocoa powder, chopped nuts put them on cookies sheets a froze them. Stored in containers until needed. I should add Nanny decorated cakes, so always had lots of scrap cake.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Well, you did have a house full. lol... Looks wonderful though. I definitely need to get started on my baking, better go dig out the book I need, that may take a while. :roll:


The longest part of our cookie making is the finding of the receipts too. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

You would be most welcome in my backyard Mary. We alternate good and not so good years with the pecans. This season we are not nearly as plentiful as some years. Last year we couldn't take a step without clusters of pecans. This year you really must be watchful and look for them carefully.


pacer said:


> Gwen...I would love to go into the backyard and gather pecans. I spent almost $10 a bag for Georgia grown pecans. They are wonderful. Fortunately they are already removed from the shell. Your fingerless mitten looks beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, They were fun, I think I would make all three pairs again, just in different colors, of course, the black and yellow were my high school colors. ;-)


Is there a pattern you could share for the striped ones? I am thinking purples or maybe with a pink and purple.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Love love love the fingerless mitts.
> Yummy, my grandma used to make rum balls. she saved all the scraps of cake put them in a bowl poured rum over it let it set rolled it into balls then rolled them into assorted cookie toppings, powdered sugar, cocoa powder, chopped nuts put them on cookies sheets a froze them. Stored in containers until needed. I should add Nanny decorated cakes, so always had lots of scrap cake.


Thank you, I should have had them done a week or two ago but the honeycomb one, while being a very easy pattern was the bane of my existance. lolol...I guess we all have one of those. I ripped each one at least 3 times, just not thinking or paying attention. 
The others went really fast other than sewing on the buttons. 
Ooh, what a great idea.  But really, anything soaked in rum, bourbon, or tequila should be pretty good. lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The longest part of our cookie making is the finding of the receipts too. :-D


lol, so glad I'm not alone. :roll: :-D


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Is there a pattern you could share for the striped ones? I am thinking purples or maybe with a pink and purple.


Oops, was going to post that, it's this one. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-band-fingerless-gloves


----------



## Poledra65

I want to do a pair of these for me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/astri-mi-astri


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> I decided to buy some expensive (to me) sock yarn which is variegated in lovely bright turquoise, orange and anything in between for when I've done my practise on the boring brown ones, but it may be some months before I'm ready to use it as I'm only just past the heel on the first ever sock I've tried to knit, then there's Xmas , New year, and DDs birthday coming up soon, hence less knitting time. Sounds like you will be getting a variety of knitting done before Christmas. I hope you get time to knit something for yourself too.


I'm not even thinking about trying to knit something for myself. I'm not a fast knitter and I'm just hoping I can get all of these gifts done by Christmas!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> 
> Just love those mittens and gloves!! I know they'll be appreciated!
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kaye the gloves are amazing! You do such wonderful knitting and soooo quickly. Wish I could clone your knitting skills! Also thank you for posting the Bourbon Ball recipe; was just thinking of making some and I like this version.



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> Anyway, first things first.
> 
> Bourbon Balls
> Makes about 80 balls
> 1 12 ounce/340.194g Box of Vanilla Wafers (crushed)
> 1 cup/ 236.58824 g finely chopped pecans
> 1 cup/236.58824 g sifted powdered (icing) sugar
> 11/2 teaspoons/7.39g sifted powdered cocoa
> 3 Tablespoons/44.36 light corn syrup
> 1/2 cup/118.29g Bourbon
> 
> Mix together all ingredients and let sit over night. Roll into balls and put into Ziplock bag or covered container with extra powdered sugar and shake until well coated.
> Enjoy!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I decided to buy some expensive (to me) sock yarn which is variegated in lovely bright turquoise, orange and anything in between for when I've done my practise on the boring brown ones, but it may be some months before I'm ready to use it as I'm only just past the heel on the first ever sock I've tried to knit, then there's Xmas , New year, and DDs birthday coming up soon, hence less knitting time. Sounds like you will be getting a variety of knitting done before Christmas. I hope you get time to knit something for yourself too.


The sock yarn sounds lovely, I find plain colours get boring too.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> You would be most welcome in my backyard Mary. We alternate good and not so good years with the pecans. This season we are not nearly as plentiful as some years. Last year we couldn't take a step without clusters of pecans. This year you really must be watchful and look for them carefully.
> 
> 
> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my children were growing up, we lived in the country and there was a huge pecan tree in the field beside the back yard. We found that the pecans ran in a cycle....one year, hardly any, the next year a few more and the following year, an over abundance of pecans.
> Sure miss that tree...pecans are expensive, even in the shell!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit some more...click,click, click...less than 24 days now! Oh wait...most of mine can take until Jan. 5th now...still...click,click, click. {{{HUGS}}} TTYL


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye the gloves are amazing! You do such wonderful knitting and soooo quickly. Wish I could clone your knitting skills! Also thank you for posting the Bourbon Ball recipe; was just thinking of making some and I like this version.


Thank you, they were fun and really do go fairly quickly. 
You sure kicked out all those hats pretty fast, I'm just hoping that when I get started on the 6 of those that I need to do, that I can do them as quickly as you did.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit some more...click,click, click...less than 24 days now! Oh wait...most of mine can take until Jan. 5th now...still...click,click, click. {{{HUGS}}} TTYL


    :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I should have had them done a week or two ago but the honeycomb one, while being a very easy pattern was the bane of my existance. lolol...I guess we all have one of those. I ripped each one at least 3 times, just not thinking or paying attention.
> The others went really fast other than sewing on the buttons.
> Ooh, what a great idea.  But really, anything soaked in rum, bourbon, or tequila should be pretty good. lol


Oh that is what I am using to soak things in this year. all three of them. Made Dave's lemon tequila fruit pancakes again for the millionth time. This time I took a small heart shaped muffing tin and baked them drizzled lemon tequila frosting over mmmmmm. They were so good. Will be making some and freezing them for the holidays.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit some more...click,click, click...less than 24 days now! Oh wait...most of mine can take until Jan. 5th now...still...click,click, click. {{{HUGS}}} TTYL


I'm afraid some of mine will get IOU's this year.


----------



## pacer

judyr said:


> Lurker 2, OMG - WHAT BEAUTIFUL PICTURES WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!
> And thanks for nice words about coming to Tea Party. Sam is a hoot - he must be a fantastic typist to put all of the recipes and etc in one time.


Sam is awesome. Some of us had the opportunity to meet him in July and you could not ask for a nicer man. He is a wonderful host on the tea party as well as in person. I am looking forward to seeing him again as well as other members of the KTP. This is such a nice group and very talented.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone, 26 pages already!! Can't afford to be late here! We're recovering from the holiday and grandchildren. I get pretty tired but they're so worth it! 
We've had a fairly uneventful day here, the snow is still here and the mud is creeping through in places. Yuk!!
I just found out that my daughter in law has learned to knit and is hooked! No surprise there! I had knitted her a blanket for baby no. 4 and a scarf for her. I never heard any more about them till last night and she said she wears the scarf every morning to put her kids on the bus. That made me feel better about kitting for her. She's knitting little projects to send in charity boxes! With 4 kids that is awesome!! She'll be on her way to sweaters and socks in no time!
I'm going to close for now, but I'll be back later. Have a good night/morning. nittergma


----------



## Aran

Your pumpkin soup sounds yummy, Sam. I ate supper at a Thai restaurant yesterday & had pumpkin cooked in coconut milk as a dessert, which was absolutely delicious. I had mango curry for the main course, which was mangoes, mushrooms, red peppers, onions, carrots, and baby corn in a creamy curry sauce.

We're still working lots of overtime, so I was really happy to have a long weekend. I've been pretty lazy myself.

I had a nice Thanksgiving. My BIL made way too much food. Honestly, there were only 8 of us & he made enough food for twice as many people. I was happy that I got to eat pumpkin pie for the first time since I realized I was allergic to dairy by using condensed goat milk instead of regular milk. Here's the recipe (which I got from the Mr. Food website):

Impossible Pumpkin Pie

1 15 oz. can of pure pumpkin
1 12 oz. can of condensed milk
1 T oil
2 eggs
1/2 c sugar
1/2 c biscuit mix
2 1/2 t pumpkin pie spice 
2 t vanilla

Preheat oven to 350 Farenheit. 
Coat 9" deep dish pie plate with oil.
Beat all ingredients together for 2 minutes.
Pour mixture into pie plate.
Bake 1 hour or til knife comes out clean.


----------



## iamsam

do they know what made the helo to crash?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I agree, it is best to take each day and make the most of it. I am watching the news as I write and it is on at the moment. It is very fortunate that there was no explosion or fire. It could have been far worse if that had happened.


----------



## sassafras123

DD, DGD"s and I went to music store. I wanted to buy a guitar chord sheet as I leant my two guitars to them. Didn't find chord sheet but my DD bought me a uke! So easy and fun to play. I have small, thin hands so like the smaller neck. A friend who hosts our Buddhist sangha has a uke band that plays at one of the local restaurants once a week. I doubt I will join them but am enjoying how easy a uke is to play.
Then we went to lunch at the Little Yellow House. Lots of charm. You can borrow there hats and cotton gloves and chose your own individual teapot. Girls loved it so DD and I were happy. Then they left for the drive back to Napa.
I took Maya for our hour walk and then shower and jammie time!
So happy my health held up for their visit. I was worried as ran out of Lyrica for FM but stopped by doctors office and they called in RX. Yes!
Told daughter maybe we could play Patsy Griffin's "Mary" on Maui if my DS John and his fiancé do get married on Maui in Spring. My DD and DS sang it as a duet in church. DS played guitar. DD is teaching DGD guitar so we are planning jam session for Christmas. As oldest DD and DGS also play guitar. And I can always play ocarina.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to them and their families - it does kind of bring home that one should live in the moment.

sam



martina said:


> Latest news on the Glasgow tragedy is 3 dead, 32 in hospital, others still trapped. Sad day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> the Victorians used real meat mince in their mincemeat pies- but now-a-days that would be extremely rare. My 1895 facsimile copy of Mrs Beeton, gives such a recipe- but mostly now it is apple, sultanas, currants, raisins, peel, sometimes cherries- the suet - of whatever variety- although I have one vegetarian version that uses butter, (obviously not vegan) also seen a nut suet suggested- certainly unlikely to find such, here!!!!


Mum has several versions of mincemeat for pies. I have one jar of mincemeat with venison in it. Will have to use it soon though before it isn't any good.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> You would be most welcome in my backyard Mary. We alternate good and not so good years with the pecans. This season we are not nearly as plentiful as some years. Last year we couldn't take a step without clusters of pecans. This year you really must be watchful and look for them carefully.
> 
> 
> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen...I would love to go into the backyard and gather pecans. I spent almost $10 a bag for Georgia grown pecans. They are wonderful. Fortunately they are already removed from the shell. Your fingerless mitten looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> When do they fall from the trees? I might need to sit on that lovely porch and knit a bit as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

I'm late getting on - had lunch with Kathy today - gabbed the whole time and caught up on each others lives - that woman sure covers a lot of ground. if I was younger I would be doing the same thing - I love driving around the country - always something lovely to see.

the cats were out of treats and were very upset so I got bundled up and went to buy some - I was just going for kitty treats - well - almost ninety dollars later I walked out of the store. some goodies like celery - cauliflower (my goodness does it need to be so expensive?) - some sherbet - several several types of candy - bananas - cookies including chocolate covered oreos - it's dark chocolate so I though it would be healthier - Listerine to get the chocolate out - cottage cheese - three bricks of cheese and some cream cheese - pretzels - some more crachers - a huge bag of m&m's - oh yes - three cans of kitty treats - so we are set to go. 

the bananas are just at the right point - they are so good. I have been hankering for cauliflower - Heidi talks me out of it since it is rather dear - but she wasn't along tonight so it's in the fridge. I love raw cauliflower.

I think everyone did most of their shopping on thanksgiving - the store was empty - I mean - really empty. and traffic was lite - even went I drove out on the east side of town to meet Kathy. 

Heidi and gary are doing their annual weekend in Toledo Christmas shopping - they spend the night - eat out - it is kind of a get-away weekend for them. I am so glad they do it - they don't get near enough time just the two of them. they will be home late tomorrow. I hope Heidi remembered to buy a new lock for the "Christmas room" in the basement where santa stores his goodies.

I think this year I am going to buy them some restaurant chits so they have an excuse to go out for a little us time. we don't have a lot of really good restaurants but we do have enough that I can get the three or four chits.

on Tuesday I ordered two lego advent calendars for the little boys - star wars theme. they came yesterday - I thought that was really fast. so I will give them their calendars tomorrow. each day when they open the door there is a different lego star wars character. I knew one would not work - while they were a bit pricy - it was worth the money for peace in the house. lol

38° now at eight in the evening - feels colder when you are out - there is some breeze which always makes it feel colder.

I best get started reading.

sam


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> I want to do a pair of these for me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/astri-mi-astri


They look pretty. Let us know how you do with them.


----------



## iamsam

Kathy - love the kitten coffee's - I wonder why it is so much colder there than here - our lowest temps have just been in the upper teens.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it has gotten a bit warmer over night going up to -15c/ 5f. Going to be a thermal day for sure when going out to feed the animals.
> 
> This mornings coffee.
> 
> My heart goes out to those families dealing with the tragedy of the helicopter crash in Glasgow.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all of my KTP family that are in need. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam

I was so confused or confusing. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam must have been on our time! It is almost December here at 11-47pm.,!


----------



## iamsam

windbeam - how lovely for you to join us for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will return very soon - we are here all week with plenty of fresh hot tea and always an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Windbeam said:


> Thanks for the recipes. Going to try the babybel chapstick. Love Lemon Meringue pie and sweet potatoes.


----------



## iamsam

sounds like my kind of place to live - warm year around - I can handle the humidity.

sam



darowil said:


> Specially horrid this time of the year. Have a few days up there (Sunshine coast so not so far north) late March (David's sister turns 60 and so we are heading up for that).


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> do they know what made the helo to crash?
> 
> sam


Not yet Sam.


----------



## iamsam

it's good to hear from you pat - we don't see near enough of you - hope your thanksgiving was wonderful.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, the pumpkin soup sounds wonderful! You and yours have a lovely weekend.So much still t do!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

did we forget the mug again darowil?

sam



darowil said:


> A simple mug tonight with no great story behind it- but simply a day to day one.
> One afternoon 2 years ago I went to the church to help set up for a Chirstmas event on the next day and heard a voice saying, knit 1, purl 1. Well I couldn't ignore that could I? So in I went and found one of the older ladies teaching knitting to a few international students. As a result of that I have been going to the church most Mondays since and helping- the numbers vary from 0 to 5.
> Nina also goes to the Handknitters Guild and one week when I won a raffle prize I choose the mug because as you just might have worked out I collect them. I mentioned this this to a couple of people so the next Monday Nina bought this mug in for me.
> 
> And now I am off to bed- and December is less than 1 1/2 away for me. Nicho and sugar sugar have less than an hour to go. Won't be back till later tomorrow as catching up with KPers for an early lunch on a 2 hour cruise and then a local hand dyers stall at some markets and maybe a coffee and cake after that as well!


----------



## iamsam

love the socks Shirley - I am definitely going to learn how to do that.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Darowil--- I just wanted you to see about l/3 of the pairs I have knitted since I learned toe up and magic loop from you. These don't include Pat's 6 pair and others that I have made for other people!! I am addicted to say the least.
> 
> I doubt I could stop knitting even if I wanted to. I just sometimes miss doing the wall hangings-- oh well, I am fortunate i can still knit.
> 
> ---
> June -- I know what you mean about old bones feeling the cold. I felt the cold even when my bones were young- oh well.


----------



## pacer

Sam...sounds like a munchy store run for cats and for you. Guess you are stocked for a while so that you won't have to go out in the cold weather too much. My guys don't want much for Christmas so gift cards will be the big thing. My oldest did mention trying to be out on his own in a few years so I might start gifting him some essential household items like homemade dishcloths and silverware, pots and pans, cups. Things he will be able to store until that time comes that he moves out. Not trying to get him out of our home, but when he is ready we will be happy for him.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I want to do a pair of these for me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/astri-mi-astri


Super awesome looking would love to make these for myself and hide them when not wearing them.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party Brianna - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so hope you find the time to join us again - we always have hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

that sounds like difficult cooks with all those restrictions - but then if you have been doing it for a time you probably don't even think about it.

and an early happy birthday - hope your day is full of all good things.

sam

birthdays are better than the alternative.



Brianna9301 said:


> Good morning all! Thank you, Sam, for the tea party this morning and it sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving; and I hope everyone else did as well. Mine was filled with lots and lots of cooking-from stuffing to pies. Everything I made was paleo (diary free, grain free, gluten free and soy free) and NO ONE even guessed! So I'm happy about that...
> It is so hard to believe that it is December tommorow. Where does the time go? December 1 is also my birthday; not too excited because getting another year older does not quite appeal to me, but oh well..


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is what I am using to soak things in this year. all three of them. Made Dave's lemon tequila fruit pancakes again for the millionth time. This time I took a small heart shaped muffing tin and baked them drizzled lemon tequila frosting over mmmmmm. They were so good. Will be making some and freezing them for the holidays.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, 26 pages already!! Can't afford to be late here! We're recovering from the holiday and grandchildren. I get pretty tired but they're so worth it!
> We've had a fairly uneventful day here, the snow is still here and the mud is creeping through in places. Yuk!!
> I just found out that my daughter in law has learned to knit and is hooked! No surprise there! I had knitted her a blanket for baby no. 4 and a scarf for her. I never heard any more about them till last night and she said she wears the scarf every morning to put her kids on the bus. That made me feel better about kitting for her. She's knitting little projects to send in charity boxes! With 4 kids that is awesome!! She'll be on her way to sweaters and socks in no time!
> I'm going to close for now, but I'll be back later. Have a good night/morning. nittergma


Wonderful that she is wearing the scarf you made and that she learned to knit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> They look pretty. Let us know how you do with them.


Will do. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Sam has a rule about mentioning food- you have to come up with the recipe- hope you would be prepared to share it!?[/quote
> 
> Sorry, didn't know about the rule.
> Green Tomato Mincemeat
> 
> Wash, stem & put throught a food chopper 3 qt green tomatoes. Drain off liquid, add 4 qt. Water & boil gently for 1 hr. Let stand overnight. Drain & add:
> 2 qt. Chopped apples
> 3 pounds raisins
> 1/2 pound ground suet
> 2.5 pounds (7 1/2 cups) brown sugar
> 1 cups vinegar
> 1/2 pound mixed peel
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 
> Mix well, boil slowly for 2 hrs
> Add
> 1 tablespoon cinnamon
> 1 tablespoon nutmeg
> 1 tablespoon cloves
> 
> Bottle & seal
> Makes 5 quarts. Once sealed keeps for several years
> 
> Fast & Fabulous Fruitcake
> 
> 2 eggs
> 750 ml (3 cups) mincemeat
> 1 can Eagle brand milk. - sweetened condensed milk
> 2 cups mixed fruit
> 1 cp slivered almonds
> 2 1/2 cups flour
> 1 teaspoons baking soda
> 
> Mix together, put in greased pans, makes 1 bundt pan or 2 loaf pans or 6 mini loafs. Bake at 300F mini loafs for 1 hr, larger 1 hr25 min. Approx.
> Test for done. Turn out, let cool. Store in the fridge or freezer. Ready to eat soon as cooled.
> Not really dense with fruit but very nice.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Super awesome looking would love to make these for myself and hide them when not wearing them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I have a feeling you have several girls that would love to snag them.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> The trip we are planning starts in Sellersburg, Indiana, then to Defiance, Detroit to Toronto, fly to Halifax and end up with a coach tour around Nova Scotia.


Sounds like a great vacation, too bad you cannot get to see Banff, Jasper, the Rockies & the prairies while you are here but I guess that will leave an excuse for another trip to the west side of the continent. I hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Bonnie, the mincemeat I use is a sweet one for dessert pies and tarts. Sorry for not explaining it properly.x


The mincemeat we use is also sweet, I think the green tomatoes are used as filler but they give it a more tangy taste than the purchased stuff. I have posted the recipe


----------



## pacer

Taking some time to do some knitting. I have the family fed and most of the dishes washed and a couple loads of laundry done so now for "me" time. Have a wonderful day or evening depending on where you are in the world.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> When they set the dateline to wander it's way up the Pacific- NO-ONE would ever have imagined talking to each other over the planet as we are able at present.
> Yes, it is such a good thing to be back in contact with him- even though he forgets and thinks I should be hopping on a bus to go and see him. I am used to having to remind him which country he is in- it is just part of the illness, and that now he has lived extended times in three countries.
> Do I gather your world is a bit cloudy?! I've never had a sardine other than from a tin- I don't like the average tinned sardine- although I can eat oysters any old how now-a-days!


That is so true about the date line, even 25 yrs ago we would not have dreamed of this!
Beautiful photos again. I agree about sardines my husband likes the tinned ones occasionally & I can hardly sit a t the table while he eats them. He went icefishing yesterday & brought home some lovely trout that we had for dinner.
I gather from your comments Fale has dementia, is that your husband?


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> Anyway, first things first.
> 
> Bourbon Balls
> Makes about 80 balls
> 1 12 ounce/340.194g Box of Vanilla Wafers (crushed)
> 1 cup/ 236.58824 g finely chopped pecans
> 1 cup/236.58824 g sifted powdered (icing) sugar
> 11/2 teaspoons/7.39g sifted powdered cocoa
> 3 Tablespoons/44.36 light corn syrup
> 1/2 cup/118.29g Bourbon
> 
> Mix together all ingredients and let sit over night. Roll into balls and put into Ziplock bag or covered container with extra powdered sugar and shake until well coated.
> Enjoy!!!


Your mitts are beautiful  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Kathy - love the kitten coffee's - I wonder why it is so much colder there than here - our lowest temps have just been in the upper teens.
> 
> sam


I don't mind at all that it is colder here, I am happy. I was like that until 2 weeks ago


----------



## iamsam

I was still in a confused state of mind here carol. lol

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think the 1st of Dec is Sunday.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> the Victorians used real meat mince in their mincemeat pies- but now-a-days that would be extremely rare. My 1895 facsimile copy of Mrs Beeton, gives such a recipe- but mostly now it is apple, sultanas, currants, raisins, peel, sometimes cherries- the suet - of whatever variety- although I have one vegetarian version that uses butter, (obviously not vegan) also seen a nut suet suggested- certainly unlikely to find such, here!!!!


We have many South African doctors here & I was telling one of the wives I was making Christmas cake with mincemeat in it, she thought I was putting ground beef in it as that is what they call mincemeat. There sure are differenc around the world even with the same language


----------



## iamsam

that place really talks to me Julie - I think I would really like living there even if it does get cold in the winter.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A couple from Whale Watch Kaikoura the sunset today- November 30th 2013.


----------



## iamsam

we are so glad judy that you joined us for a cuppa - and hope that you will join as again real soon - we will be here all week. always plenty of hot tea and always an empty chair - so do join us - we'll be looking for you.

sam

what ladies were you talking about?



judyr said:


> My daughter was over the other day and using chapstick to beat the band. And I love Babybel cheese. WOW, now her and I can make some chapstick together. I just whipped up a batch of hand cream - have shown her how to knit and crochet. Next we are taking on the sewing machine. We are becoming a regular twosome here. Thanks Sam for pointing this recipe out. I also love all your down home advice and recipes. I know the ladies here really love it too and look forward to the weekly Tea Party. Well have to go shopping, have put it off too long.


----------



## iamsam

if she doesn't she has a screw loose.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the modified neckline- with the adjustment to the I-cord- hoping Vivien will like it- once she recovers from the shock of how 'grey' it is! PurpleFi- like you she is a purple lady! (as in many ways am I!)


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> I haven't made green tomato mincemeat in decades, Bonnie. I used to put it up in gallon canning jars as well as half gallon jars. We loved it! It's been a very long time since I had that many excess tomatoes--even put up green tomato pickles which had vanilla in the recipe which I didn't care for but my mother,who was VERY picky about food combinations, just loved. Who knew?
> 
> Ohio Joy


My mom used to make green tomato pickles, they didn't have vanilla in them but were quite nice. I don't bother to make them as no one else in the family will eat them. I start my own bedding plants each spring & often grow them from seeds I have saved so always end up with too many & don't have the heart to throw them out . Being on the farm I have lots of room in the garden so tend to get carried away with what I grow, usually enough for several families, I keep saying I will cut down but never seem to. Are you on a farm or acerage?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mid to late Oct/through November. And there are plenty of chairs to sit in!



pacer said:


> When do they fall from the trees? I might need to sit on that lovely porch and knit a bit as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> I want to do a pair of these for me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/astri-mi-astri


Those are pretty & the stiped ones are great. I also hate adding buttons, usually use embroidery floss to put them on so ai never have to do it again.
Thanks for the recipe for the burbon balls.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey Bonnie thanks for the recipes; especially the fruit cake. I have a question for you (or anyone that might know). Can you make a fruit cake such as yours and still afterwards soak it in rum/brandy/whatever for a period of time like one of the older more involved recipes? Would it turn out okay?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Sam has a rule about mentioning food- you have to come up with the recipe- hope you would be prepared to share it!?[/quote
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> if she doesn't she has a screw loose.
> 
> sam


So true!


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to make green tomato pickles, they didn't have vanilla in them but were quite nice. I don't bother to make them as no one else in the family will eat them. I start my own bedding plants each spring & often grow them from seeds I have saved so always end up with too many & don't have the heart to throw them out . Being on the farm I have lots of room in the garden so tend to get carried away with what I grow, usually enough for several families, I keep saying I will cut down but never seem to. Are you on a farm or acerage?


Bonnie, the last time I made anything with green tomatoes was in the '70s and very early '80s. Our first house purchase came with 4 city lots--some in lawn, some in wild berries and apple trees, and enough play space for the daughters and enough for gardens and about 15-20 rhubarb plants. We now live in NE Ohio in a rural area. The house is the old farm house sited on the home place of about an acre. The garden is located in the former barnyard. The soil is still fairly rich, considering the usual Ohio clay soil we have. Would love to set out gooseberry bushes but the white pines all over the area are the co-host for the scab pest which also attacks gooseberry bushes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

It's been a long day, came home tonight, kinda sad. Miss my family  
So pray all have a blessed tomorrow, night night.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Bonnie thanks for the recipes; especially the fruit cake. I have a question for you (or anyone that might know). Can you make a fruit cake such as yours and still afterwards soak it in rum/brandy/whatever for a period of time like one of the older more involved recipes? Would it turn out okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Sam has a rule about mentioning food- you have to come up with the recipe- hope you would be prepared to share it!?[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, it is pretty moist already, that's why you have to keep it in the fridge or it moulds. I guess if you want that flavor you could make it in mini pans & try it on one so you wouldn't lose much if it was not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Your mitts are beautiful  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> It's been a long day, came home tonight, kinda sad. Miss my family
> So pray all have a blessed tomorrow, night night.


Good night, sleep well. HUGS and peaceful energy headed your way.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are pretty & the stiped ones are great. I also hate adding buttons, usually use embroidery floss to put them on so ai never have to do it again.
> Thanks for the recipe for the burbon balls.


 Thank you. I used embroidery floss also, 3 strands on each button so that they would be sure to hold for the next millenium, I hope. You are welcome.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know, it is pretty moist already, that's why you have to keep it in the fridge or it moulds. I guess if you want that flavor you could make it in mini pans & try it on one so you wouldn't lose much if it was not good.


If Bonnie's recipe makes a rather moist cake to start with, soaking it further might just dissolve it into a soupy mess. Soaking in liquor likely requires a fairly substantial, dry cake.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> It's been a long day, came home tonight, kinda sad. Miss my family
> So pray all have a blessed tomorrow, night night.


So sorry you are missing your family. Hope tomorrow is better. Have a good night, sleep well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I want to make your recipe as is but was just curious. My sister's now deceased MIL made her own fruit cake which was soaked in brandy. OMG! It was the best ever. Thanks for your quick response.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know, it is pretty moist already, that's why you have to keep it in the fridge or it moulds. I guess if you want that flavor you could make it in mini pans & try it on one so you wouldn't lose much if it was not good.


----------



## iamsam

where does one buy Japanese mint oil?

sam

note to self - check amazon



Bonnie7591 said:


> The modified neckline is really pretty & I agree I would do it in purple, my favorite color (also my grandaughters, the night I took the kids to. The John Deere dealer Santa night we were looking through the kids clothes as all were 20% off, Addison saw a purple bunny hug & said "Grandma, it's purple & floweres too, I like it". A big sentence from someone who just turned 2 , melted my heart & she will get the sweater for Christmas)
> Your photos are beautiful.
> You said you were having sinus problems, have you tied Japanese mint oil? I have terrible sinus/allergy problems & since using that I can avoid taking other drugs at least 1/2 the time, just rub it on temples & run your finger under your nostrils so the fumes go in your nose. Amazing stuff


----------



## iamsam

bonnie - could you share how you made your lotion bars?

please

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam,
> I will have to try makng chapstick, what a great idea. I made some lotion bars recently that are great, I"ll be passing them out at Christmas so might add the chapstick as well. Babybel is a favorite at our house so will start collecting the wax.
> Thanks for the recipes, lemon pie is another favorite here, I just womn't be able to tell Delbert there is no sugar in it. What he doesn't know might be good for him.
> Valerie,
> Good luck to your grandaughter with her school competition. No such thing here, one school for kindergarden to grade 12
> I love Riverdance, have only seen it on TV but they are amazing.
> Caren, your photos are great but I have to ask, did you make that fancy coffee? So cute.
> Purple Fi, great photos, would love to someday go to the UK & see all the historic buildings, my ancestors came from Scotland & Ireland so would like to see where they came from but my husbands father came from London in1908 & filled his children & grandchildren with stories of how bad it was then so I would never get Delbert to go there. I guess I will have to find someone else who wants to travel.
> Cmaliza, your Florida photos are great also, have not been there but hope to someday, would be nice to get out of here in Jan or Feb. Hope you have safe travels home & don't get bad weather.


----------



## iamsam

how is your fibro purplefi?

sam

healing energy on the way



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam. how you and Mr Ric doing? Log fire is blazing away and I'm being very lazy xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, the last time I made anything with green tomatoes was in the '70s and very early '80s. Our first house purchase came with 4 city lots--some in lawn, some in wild berries and apple trees, and enough play space for the daughters and enough for gardens and about 15-20 rhubarb plants. We now live in NE Ohio in a rural area. The house is the old farm house sited on the home place of about an acre. The garden is located in the former barnyard. The soil is still fairly rich, considering the usual Ohio clay soil we have. Would love to set out gooseberry bushes but the white pines all over the area are the co-host for the scab pest which also attacks gooseberry bushes.
> 
> Ohio Joy[/quote
> What on earth would you do with 15 rhubarb plants? I have 1 & that makes alot of cakes & muffins.
> I had to cut my apple trees down last year, they had fire blight & apparently if you don't cut & burn them it will spread to the other fruit trees. I have rasberries, straberries, cherries, plums & pears but have not yet had fruit from the last 3 as they are only a few years old, should have had cherries last year but the moose ate them to the ground & they had to start over. Now they are in chickenwire cages. My inlaws used to live across the road & they had gooseberries but the new owners have not looked after them so no fruit anymore. Rasberries were crazy last summer, must have been 15-20 gallons off my patch, I picked about 8& gave the rest away.


----------



## Designer1234

The commuter capelet with Tamara Ell is now open. I hope you will get the pattern (she is giving KP member 25% off until Dec. 25. I hope you will consider this workshop as this capelet is wonderful. I am sure it would be worthwhile to get the pattern even if you can't finish the capelet before Christmas. HOpe to see some of you there .

The information as to how to get the pattern is now in the workshop.


----------



## Pup lover

Love all if the fingerless gloves! I will get mine figured out eventually. Nothing decorated DH and I ended up going shopping, got most of our shopping done happy to say. Next couple of weeks are going to be very busy. Got MIL a Nook have to get it set up for her and pray she will use it. Seems pretty easy, will load some books for her and show her and FIL how to use it. Need to work some tomorrow, hopefully can get started on the decorating also. Have started another fair isle cowl not sure if I can get it done by Christmas we will see. Glad to hear that Charlotte is home and doing well! So happy. Great that Marianne has her truck fixed, never fun when you have to rely on others. Know theres others I wanted to mention, cant remember now sorry! Prayers love n hugs


----------



## iamsam

what fun - love their sound.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is some Christmas music to get you in the mood for Dec. I cannot believe how far behind I am, maybe it has something to do with spending too much time here? Well must get at it have a great day all.
> Enjoy, it was on facebook, amazing singers, had not heard of them before but may go find their Christmas album.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/25/pentatonix-little-drummer-boy_n_4338565.html


----------



## Spider

Hi all, have missed everyone.
My Internet access is not good while staying with my mom. She had a better week, she seemed much better.
I worked six days this week, it is a lot of walking as all retail is. But I don't have the best feet.
I love all your pictures and do hope Zoe and Charlotte and everyone else is doing ok. I feel out of it but think of you all and your strength has helped me through some tough times.
We still are without snow and that is fine with me. They are talking a storm midweek and I hope they are wrong. Prayers for all. Only home for a couple of days. Part of the big hug coming back to all.


----------



## iamsam

that looks so good.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I am slowly getting into gear for Christmas. The family have decided that this year we will just take it very easy. I did mix the fruit for my Christmas cake this morning and it is now having a swimming lesson in rather a lot of sherry!


----------



## iamsam

looks really nice gwen - I like the color also.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love these Sam. I just finished a MUCH simpler fingerless glove (one one finished so far) with assistance from NanaCaren (big thank you). The thumb was a little different from what I'd done previously. Working on the mate now.


----------



## martina

Hello all. A busy couple of days, evening out for a meal on Friday. The venue historic but cold, the meal rather disappointing, but chatted afterwards to a neighbours son about his graphic design course he is doing at Uni. Unfortunately I was very sick when I came home! then after some sleep I went to Buckfast Abbey with my friends and bought a Nativity set and a beautiful bag, then to Dartington Craft Village where they have lots of little shops, and on home. No outing till Tuesday when I am meeting my friend for coffee. In between it is housework and craft work. 
Praying for all in need. Best wishes to all .


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear from you ej - come as often as you can - we love hearing what you have been doing.

sam



EJS said:


> I am weeks behind but I have been keeping busy. Have made a total of 20 minion hats, 3 Christmas stockings, and some baby gifts. Took a trip to AZ to spend my sister's 50th with her. I did not tell her I was coming so really got the surprised reaction. Spent the week with her. I wanted it to be extra special as she is the youngest and with parents passing last year the only one that didn't get to celebrate this milestone with them.
> My younger DD and her fella did all the work for Thanksgiving and did a wonderful job. His family joined us and it was a good day for all.
> I think of you all often and miss the KTP.
> We have decided that each of the GC get one gift each from us. I will take the 2 that live here to pick an Angel Tree name and buy for them.
> We have 2 birthdays the week before Christmas as well. Needless to say it can be hectic.
> Hugs to all,
> EJ


----------



## iamsam

how does one make brandy butter - just whip some brandy into the butter?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They would have to be one of my very favourites after the brandy butter that goes with the Christmas Pudding. A not forgotten memory- now that I am teetotal!


----------



## iamsam

sshhh - don't tell her I do a lot of cut and paste --sam



judyr said:


> Lurker 2, OMG - WHAT BEAUTIFUL PICTURES WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!
> And thanks for nice words about coming to Tea Party. Sam is a hoot - he must be a fantastic typist to put all of the recipes and etc in one time.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you dintoo - pumpkin is so versatile - you can use it in most anything - which is good - I love pumpkin.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. I love the recipes again thus week, especially the pumpkin soup and the chapstick. I have a lot of pumpkin in the freezer ready for anything. It is very versatile-for breads, muffins, scones, cheesecake, etc. Love mincemeat pies this time of year also. Don't do as much baking as years ago, but this year my grandsons will be around, so will do more.
> Bought myself a new laptop for Christmas and this is the first time to use it. It will take awhile to get used to it. Now I must go catch up on all the news. Blessings to all. Jinny


----------



## iamsam

my mother always used meat in her mince - I thought it sounded kind of odd that there was no meat in the recipe given. I can eat mince - I would not order it at a restaurant though.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the Victorians used real meat mince in their mincemeat pies- but now-a-days that would be extremely rare. My 1895 facsimile copy of Mrs Beeton, gives such a recipe- but mostly now it is apple, sultanas, currants, raisins, peel, sometimes cherries- the suet - of whatever variety- although I have one vegetarian version that uses butter, (obviously not vegan) also seen a nut suet suggested- certainly unlikely to find such, here!!!!


----------



## iamsam

what wonderful new az - thanks for sharing.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

great fingerless gloves - do the buttons each have a button hole or are they just decorative?

the bourbon balls sound and lethal.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> Anyway, first things first.
> 
> Bourbon Balls
> Makes about 80 balls
> 1 12 ounce/340.194g Box of Vanilla Wafers (crushed)
> 1 cup/ 236.58824 g finely chopped pecans
> 1 cup/236.58824 g sifted powdered (icing) sugar
> 11/2 teaspoons/7.39g sifted powdered cocoa
> 3 Tablespoons/44.36 light corn syrup
> 1/2 cup/118.29g Bourbon
> 
> Mix together all ingredients and let sit over night. Roll into balls and put into Ziplock bag or covered container with extra powdered sugar and shake until well coated.
> Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL

Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.

Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


----------



## iamsam

those are quite lovely poledra - very dressy.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I want to do a pair of these for me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/astri-mi-astri


----------



## iamsam

pacer - you make me blush.

sam



pacer said:


> Sam is awesome. Some of us had the opportunity to meet him in July and you could not ask for a nicer man. He is a wonderful host on the tea party as well as in person. I am looking forward to seeing him again as well as other members of the KTP. This is such a nice group and very talented.


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


That is great news about your nephew. I included him in my prayers and with the candle I lit at Buckfast Abbey on Saturday.


----------



## iamsam

not to worry bonnie - I was always getting teased because I always asked for the recipe - so it kind of evolved into when you mentioned some food you just naturally gave the recipe since you knew I would ask for it if you didn't. lol

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Sam has a rule about mentioning food- you have to come up with the recipe- hope you would be prepared to share it!?[/quote
> 
> Sorry, didn't know about the rule.
> Green Tomato Mincemeat
> 
> Fast & Fabulous Fruitcake
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sending you extra hugs patches.

sam



Patches39 said:


> It's been a long day, came home tonight, kinda sad. Miss my family
> So pray all have a blessed tomorrow, night night.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Hi all, have missed everyone.
> My Internet access is not good while staying with my mom. She had a better week, she seemed much better.
> I worked six days this week, it is a lot of walking as all retail is. But I don't have the best feet.
> I love all your pictures and do hope Zoe and Charlotte and everyone else is doing ok. I feel out of it but think of you all and your strength has helped me through some tough times.
> We still are without snow and that is fine with me. They are talking a storm midweek and I hope they are wrong. Prayers for all. Only home for a couple of days. Part of the big hug coming back to all.


Hi Spider, that is a long week, and I'm sure your feet are sore. So glad that your mom is doing better, that is a very good thing. We miss you while you are out of internet reach during the week but are so happy when you are back on the weekend.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you spider - healing energy surrounding your feet at all times.

how often do you get home to see husband?

sam



Spider said:


> Hi all, have missed everyone.
> My Internet access is not good while staying with my mom. She had a better week, she seemed much better.
> I worked six days this week, it is a lot of walking as all retail is. But I don't have the best feet.
> I love all your pictures and do hope Zoe and Charlotte and everyone else is doing ok. I feel out of it but think of you all and your strength has helped me through some tough times.
> We still are without snow and that is fine with me. They are talking a storm midweek and I hope they are wrong. Prayers for all. Only home for a couple of days. Part of the big hug coming back to all.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Hello all. A busy couple of days, evening out for a meal on Friday. The venue historic but cold, the meal rather disappointing, but chatted afterwards to a neighbours son about his graphic design course he is doing at Uni. Unfortunately I was very sick when I came home! then after some sleep I went to Buckfast Abbey with my friends and bought a Nativity set and a beautiful bag, then to Dartington Craft Village where they have lots of little shops, and on home. No outing till Tuesday when I am meeting my friend for coffee. In between it is housework and craft work.
> Praying for all in need. Best wishes to all .


So glad you are feeling better, sounds like you had a good day afterward though.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> great fingerless gloves - do the buttons each have a button hole or are they just decorative?
> 
> the bourbon balls sound and lethal.
> 
> sam


Thank you, yes, there are holes for each of the buttons.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


Wonderful!!! A little improvement each day would be great. :thumbup: 
Glad it was a wonderful day with the grands.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ


So glad that this is the outcome! It will be great when things are back to normal for Charlotte!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> where does one buy Japanese mint oil?
> 
> sam
> 
> note to self - check amazon


I buy it at our local pharmacy but I know it is hard to find elsewhere as I have mailed it to relatives in BC & Ontario as they couldn't find it there.
it is called Hagina Japanese Mint oil if that helps you out.
My uncle used to use it like linament on his hip for arthritis too.


----------



## Brianna9301

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Brianna, nice to see you here. No it is not a silly question, it is beef suet and comes from the hard fat that is found around the organs. You can buy it in the UK already shredded and in packets made by Atora. I am vegetarian and they also make a vegetarian suet. I'll have a look and see if I can find out some more about it.


Thank you for the warm welcome and for the information. I live in the US so I will have to do some searching around for it; hopefully I am able to find it. I really want to try making mincemeat! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> bonnie - could you share how you made your lotion bars?
> 
> please
> 
> sam


Sure, they were easy.

Lotion Bars

2 ounces beeswax
1 cup olive oil recipes said you could use coconut oil instead
1 tablespoon almond oil
Few drops essential oil, wintergreen or cloves or whatever you like
Melt wax, add oils.Pour in moulds, I used paper muffin liners in my muffin tin.

A double batch made 9.
It goes on a little greasy but rub it in well, then wipe with a towel.
that takes away the greasy feel but lives skin soft.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I was trying to add a photo earlier but the internet kept locking up, will try again
OK I give up, maybe tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> Anyway, first things first.
> 
> Bourbon Balls
> Makes about 80 balls
> 1 12 ounce/340.194g Box of Vanilla Wafers (crushed)
> 1 cup/ 236.58824 g finely chopped pecans
> 1 cup/236.58824 g sifted powdered (icing) sugar
> 11/2 teaspoons/7.39g sifted powdered cocoa
> 3 Tablespoons/44.36 light corn syrup
> 1/2 cup/118.29g Bourbon
> 
> Mix together all ingredients and let sit over night. Roll into balls and put into Ziplock bag or covered container with extra powdered sugar and shake until well coated.
> Enjoy!!!


24 buttons all up! BUT they do look good!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> 24 buttons all up! BUT they do look good!


  Thank you. The pattern called for 9 but I added a few rows so had to add an extra 3.


----------



## pacer

Spider said:


> Hi all, have missed everyone.
> My Internet access is not good while staying with my mom. She had a better week, she seemed much better.
> I worked six days this week, it is a lot of walking as all retail is. But I don't have the best feet.
> I love all your pictures and do hope Zoe and Charlotte and everyone else is doing ok. I feel out of it but think of you all and your strength has helped me through some tough times.
> We still are without snow and that is fine with me. They are talking a storm midweek and I hope they are wrong. Prayers for all. Only home for a couple of days. Part of the big hug coming back to all.


It is so good to hear from you. Mom might be doing better since she has had people around to interact with. Does she have any hobbies? I am on my feet quite a bit at work and the floors are concrete so I hope your feet can continue on as I know you need the job. Are you getting some knitting done during the week since not much computer time?


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


I am still praying for him. I think he is going to need that for a while. So is his wife.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> pacer - you make me blush.
> 
> sam


I knew I would, but I wanted to be honest. I am looking forward to seeing you and the family once again. By the way, I have been lazy for part of these past few days. I know you will enjoy hearing that.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I was so confused or confusing. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Sam has a rule about mentioning food- you have to come up with the recipe- hope you would be prepared to share it!?[/quote
> 
> Sorry, didn't know about the rule.
> Green Tomato Mincemeat
> 
> Wash, stem & put throught a food chopper 3 qt green tomatoes. Drain off liquid, add 4 qt. Water & boil gently for 1 hr. Let stand overnight. Drain & add:
> 2 qt. Chopped apples
> 3 pounds raisins
> 1/2 pound ground suet
> 2.5 pounds (7 1/2 cups) brown sugar
> 1 cups vinegar
> 1/2 pound mixed peel
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 
> Mix well, boil slowly for 2 hrs
> Add
> 1 tablespoon cinnamon
> 1 tablespoon nutmeg
> 1 tablespoon cloves
> 
> Bottle & seal
> Makes 5 quarts. Once sealed keeps for several years
> 
> Fast & Fabulous Fruitcake
> 
> 2 eggs
> 750 ml (3 cups) mincemeat
> 1 can Eagle brand milk. - sweetened condensed milk
> 2 cups mixed fruit
> 1 cp slivered almonds
> 2 1/2 cups flour
> 1 teaspoons baking soda
> 
> Mix together, put in greased pans, makes 1 bundt pan or 2 loaf pans or 6 mini loafs. Bake at 300F mini loafs for 1 hr, larger 1 hr25 min. Approx.
> Test for done. Turn out, let cool. Store in the fridge or freezer. Ready to eat soon as cooled.
> Not really dense with fruit but very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Both these sound really superb, thank you Bonnie!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so true about the date line, even 25 yrs ago we would not have dreamed of this!
> Beautiful photos again. I agree about sardines my husband likes the tinned ones occasionally & I can hardly sit a t the table while he eats them. He went icefishing yesterday & brought home some lovely trout that we had for dinner.
> I gather from your comments Fale has dementia, is that your husband?


Yes Fale is my husband, Unfortunately he binge drank beer from an early age- and is paying the price now. He is from Samoa, in the Pacific- and had been a very fine orator- so it is a real loss. Both to his village, and my own personal one- thinking I had found the one that I would go into old age with- his family has deemed otherwise- his sister's children are largely living in Sydney, Australia. But the situation is a lot easier for me now I have a phone number to call.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have many South African doctors here & I was telling one of the wives I was making Christmas cake with mincemeat in it, she thought I was putting ground beef in it as that is what they call mincemeat. There sure are differenc around the world even with the same language


This is something we have explored a lot over time on the tea party- some differences are a bit embarrassing! But everyone is so good humoured! (well usually!)


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that place really talks to me Julie - I think I would really like living there even if it does get cold in the winter.
> 
> sam


It is a very small community- that has a lot of travelers going through- it is the main road link from Wellington, which one usually leaves on the ferry, to Picton, thence back to the road, down to Christchurch and the deep south- Dunedin and Invercargill. The Whale Watch Company, is I think really putting it on the map for tourists.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> if she doesn't she has a screw loose.
> 
> sam


I think she is adjusting to the actual colour now. She sounded much more positive- especially about making a scarf out of the remainder!


----------



## iamsam

thanks bonnie - that sounds easy enough.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sure, they were easy.
> 
> Lotion Bars
> 
> 2 ounces beeswax
> 1 cup olive oil recipes said you could use coconut oil instead
> 1 tablespoon almond oil
> Few drops essential oil, wintergreen or cloves or whatever you like
> Melt wax, add oils.Pour in moulds, I used paper muffin liners in my muffin tin.
> 
> A double batch made 9.
> It goes on a little greasy but rub it in well, then wipe with a towel.
> that takes away the greasy feel but lives skin soft.


----------



## iamsam

I do enjoy hearing that - it is always nice to know you get some time to just veg out.

sam



pacer said:


> I knew I would, but I wanted to be honest. I am looking forward to seeing you and the family once again. By the way, I have been lazy for part of these past few days. I know you will enjoy hearing that.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think she is adjusting to the actual colour now. She sounded much more positive- especially about making a scarf out of the remainder!


Oh wonderful!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Well I'm heading to bed, have a good night everyone, when you get to that part of the day, until then, have a good day. 
Sweet dreams. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello all. A busy couple of days, evening out for a meal on Friday. The venue historic but cold, the meal rather disappointing, but chatted afterwards to a neighbours son about his graphic design course he is doing at Uni. Unfortunately I was very sick when I came home! then after some sleep I went to Buckfast Abbey with my friends and bought a Nativity set and a beautiful bag, then to Dartington Craft Village where they have lots of little shops, and on home. No outing till Tuesday when I am meeting my friend for coffee. In between it is housework and craft work.
> Praying for all in need. Best wishes to all .


was it food poisoning?


----------



## sassafras123

So happy Charlotte is home. Pontuf must be so happy.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> how does one make brandy butter - just whip some brandy into the butter?
> 
> sam


sugar whipped in to the butter- as if you were making cake- then as much brandy as you can persuade it to soak up- with out curdling.
3 oz butter
6 oz superfine ( I think you call it) sugar, (icing sugar)
or 4 1/2 oz sugar + 1 oz ground almonds
1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon brandy
( I am sure I used a lot more brandy making it as a teenager!)
you can also whip an egg white and fold it in. Stores in an airtight jar for weeks. Suggestion that it is nice on sweet sandwiches.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> my mother always used meat in her mince - I thought it sounded kind of odd that there was no meat in the recipe given. I can eat mince - I would not order it at a restaurant though.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> not to worry bonnie - I was always getting teased because I always asked for the recipe - so it kind of evolved into when you mentioned some food you just naturally gave the recipe since you knew I would ask for it if you didn't. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, Bonnie, Bonnie, Sam has a rule about mentioning food- you have to come up with the recipe- hope you would be prepared to share it!?[/quote
> 
> Sorry, didn't know about the rule.
> Green Tomato Mincemeat
> 
> Fast & Fabulous Fruitcake
> 
> 
> 
> And I just got caught out, myself!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. The pattern called for 9 but I added a few rows so had to add an extra 3.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful!!!


I will probably start the scarf tomorrow- bit tired tonight!


----------



## iamsam

here is a recipe I think sounds so good - if you are a grazer like I am a grazer - these would be a must have.

sam

Gluten-free spinach ball side dish or appetizer

Ingredients
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted & cooled
3 extra-large eggs, lightly beaten
6 ounces grated cheddar cheese (or other hard cheese, grated)
3 ounces finely grated Parmesan cheese
2 teaspoons dried oregano
handful fresh flat leaf parsley, chopped (optional)
1 pound (16 ounces) frozen chopped spinach, thawed & drained well - make sure it is really dry
1½ cups (about 175 grams) breadcrumbs of any sort (I used crushed Chex cereal, my favorite for this recipe)
3 tablespoons all-purpose gluten-free flour (I use Better Batter)

Instructions
Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.

In a large bowl, place the butter, eggs, cheddar cheese and Parmesan cheese, and beat until well-combined.

Add the oregano by holding it in the palm of one hand and rubbing it with your other hand to release the oils in the dried herb.

Add the (optional) parsley, and mix to combine.

Add the spinach and breadcrumbs, and mix until it comes together.

Add the flour, one tablespoon at a time, and incorporate into the mixture.

Roll the mixture into 1½ inch balls. Place on a rimmed nonstick baking sheet 1 inch apart.

Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake, for about 15 minutes or until the balls have begun to brown on the bottom & are cooked through, rotating once during baking. They will expand a bit during baking because of the eggs in the mixture.

Notes

These are a great make-ahead appetizer if frozen once formed and before baking. Just freeze the balls separated on the baking sheet, and, once frozen, place in a freezer safe ziploc bag and store until ready to use. Bake them right from frozen. They may need a few extra minutes in the oven, but youll be able to tell  and you cant ruin them unless you outright burn them, which takes quite a while. Dont have any breadcrumbs or cereal crumbs? Replace with the same amount (by weight) Better Batter all-purpose gluten-free flour. Or try Better Batters seasoned flour

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/spinach-balls-circa-1975/


----------



## Spider

What page are the gloves on? Would love to see them.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> I'd never seen a live emu before...very slow.
> 
> If very slow refers to their speed they can run very fast actually (over 30 mph)- and jump as well. They don't fly but I have had one jump over my car- frtuanatelly as he dashed up from nowhere quickly and I had no time to avoid him.


----------



## Sandy

Thought I had better check in with you all. I have only skimmed this week's TP so found out a little bit. Glad to hear that Charlotte is home. Julie glad you are able to call Fale. Other than that I have no idea what has been going on in anyone's life. I hope all is well with everyone. If not healing thoughts and prayers are on the way. I have been really busy. I had an order for 5 hats and have two to go. The hard part is I don't have head measurements so am only going by ages so hope they all fit alright. I just hope they aren't too big for them. Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. Mine was quiet one son came so it was just the 3 of us. I don't mind cooking as I love the leftovers trouble was it was a smaller turkey and there wasn't much leftover. I'll just have to fix another soon! Sam I had a good laugh at the date issue when there is time off from work I get confused as to the day and date so don't feel too bad. Today was my grandfather's birthday (Nov. 30th) he was born in Liverpool on the way to the United States from Odessa, Russia in 1902. I so miss him, he has been gone for 29 years now. Sometimes it doesn't feel that long ago and other times it feels longer. Better go for now. Take care all!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> No, it's hard to ignore a voice telling you to knit and purl.
> Have a great day, don't forget your camera.


Had a really good day- didn't forget the camera but did forget to put the freshly charged battery inthe camera! But the river is not a very attractive place (maybe I should have taken photos for that reason!). Did see dolphins- 3 very close to the boat , diving in and out, though not right out the water. Althea kept missing them but finally she managed to see these 3 so she was very pleased. Thrilled was the Russian lady who joined us- she had never seen dolphins that close before.
In fact we were told that Adelaide and Perth (Western Australia not Scotland oddly enough) are the only 2 cities in the world where wild dolphins live. While these dolphind live round and rleate to humans they are not looked after by humans- they find there own food etc so are wild dolphins. Hadn't realised that this was so unique.
And hten we went to the yarn place- all the ladies had a lovely time, spending their money. And Melissa kindly gave me a ball of yarn for bringing them all in (lovely bright colourful socks coming up sometime). I decided that it was a good place to wear my just finished sock club socks so showed her them- and then she showed me hers. We were both wearing the October socks which she designed and dyed.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> And if we are practicing PurpleFi's calendar of aging, you are only as old as your shoe size is big.


Which of course frees us up to enjoy our birthday without worrying about getting older as feet sizes rarely change.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Noon Saturday and I haven't been able to talk to Charlotte all week. She had called a couple of times and her phone kept dropping out, and when I would call back it would go straight to voice mail. - I finally called the hospital yesterday and they said she isn't there........ left many messages on her phone - I hope I hear something soon..... making me nervous. No one else has heard from her ?????? Rough weekend here and I need to get some work done around the house, so I will get out of here and try to be back later. luv-AZ


Sure hope someone hears from her soon.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Debatable in Scotland! (sorry Kate)!


She's spent enough time in the UK including Scotland to know anything is possible- but March is less likely to be bitterly cold that February- and this way by the time she gets back our really hot weather should be gone.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> No apologies necessary, you are right, March is not the warmest of months up here - and very often breezy too!


Mum does not want your warmest month! If she had to choose your hottest or coldest she would choose the coldest.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, done with buttons, whatever in the world possessed me to do gloves that needed 9-12 buttons each?
> A


Had to laugh when I read this. I saw the mittens, saw what you wrote about 12 buttons and thought why would you be so crazy as to need to sew on all those buttons? And then read your post! They do look goos though so maybe that is why you were so crazy.


----------



## darowil

Aran said:


> Impossible Pumpkin Pie


That sounds good.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I was so confused or confusing. lol
> 
> sam


Both maybe? (re date) But it is easy to sort out dates now- after all we live on our computers and they are clever enough to know wht day it relly is and what the next day will be. They could probably tell what my birthday in 2199 will be. Not that I expect to be here for it- of course it is always possible that I will live to be over 200.- maybe I would get my stash knitted in that case- or it might be gigantic I guess!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> did we forget the mug again darowil?
> 
> sam


  I'll blame that fact that I can't post photos from the quick posting box but must remember to do them after I post. But you would think I would learn wouldn't you. Slow learner sometimes- especially if it doesn't involve knitting.


----------



## darowil

And maybe I could send todays as well- I took it this morning being organised for once.
This one is from Prague as well- I can't remember where we got them- just remeber buying them tthey looked so nice. Once I go tthem home I discovered that the pair of mugs were actually different sizes! And that is all that I can remember about them!
This trip was my first time of having the internet used for accomadation. One of the guys we worked with arranged our accomdation for us. So of we went withme not at all sure it would work as I had never heard of booking accomadation online. (and now I often do it I must away so I have learnt just a little!). Not helped by the fact that our paper was in Czech- and sure enough it wasn't a proper booking. We never did work out what went wrong. They put us up in one room the first night and thenmoved us the next day so at lest we werent left 'homeless' .
The small flower on one mug is the back of all three items and the large flower the front (well I guess it could be the other way but it looks like a front).


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> . I agree about sardines my husband likes the tinned ones occasionally & I can hardly sit a t the table while he eats them.


My poor DH has been banned from having them when I am any around. SO he diecided that he would have them at wprk instead- and then they banned them as well! He began to think that maybe people didn't like the smell. He has very little sense of smell so didn't bother him at all.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have many South African doctors here & I was telling one of the wives I was making Christmas cake with mincemeat in it, she thought I was putting ground beef in it as that is what they call mincemeat. There sure are differenc around the world even with the same language


Mincemeat here is either- normally the ground beef. But if we talk of mince pies or something similar we know that it is not the beef style mincemeat! In other words context alone tells us which we mean. But not many make there own mince pies -and then usually use bought mincemeat with very few indeed making there own mincemeat.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Got MIL a Nook have to get it set up for her and pray she will use it.


My mother ws given a Kobo las ttime she went to the UK (I gues about 18 months ago) and last night one of a list things she needed to buy was a charger for it. Why I said, well it didn't come with one she had borrowed my brothers when she went. As I had bought the same one I knew it was chargeable and was sure I hadn't bought a special one. Thought about and then said is there a cord with two ends? Yes she said, thats the charger I say, but it won't fit in the power point was her response. No one had thought to tell her that it was charged by plugging it into the computer. So now she knows- and we will look at getting an adapter so she can charge it from a power point (after all she won't have a computer with her).


----------



## darowil

Well I really do seem to be alone here judging by long list of responses from just me! But at least I managed to catch up. And now to the rest of KP.


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have many South African doctors here & I was telling one of the wives I was making Christmas cake with mincemeat in it, she thought I was putting ground beef in it as that is what they call mincemeat. There sure are differenc around the world even with the same language


We use "mince" to mean ground beef, and "mincemeat" for the sweet, meat free (nowadays - see Lurkers comment) filling for mince pies! ?
Another confusing language difference is referring to "cans" and "canning" which in UK means tin cans, not glass bottles. We therefore "bottle" our produce (in Kilner jars) but anything canned is purchased in a tin.


----------



## sugarsugar

Good grief 20 pages behind! :shock: Well it was our first day of Summer here and we got to 30c. And it is 27c now at 8.45pm. We are only supposed to go down to 18v overnight. Quite a shock when we go from 17c straight to this. I will have a look and see if Darrowil posted their temp.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:
 

> HI All....again I am waaaay behind. Just too busy down here at teh tip of the US. We did some sightseeing and went to a place called "Robert is Here". A funky fruit stand with lots of the key lime stuff, which I was looking for for little gifts. They also had a funky little zoo out back...geese, goats, an emu, a large tortoise, bunches of hens & roosters....all mixed in together. They seemed to get along.
> We leave tomorrow.... Will miss my daughter tremendously. Still haven't figured out how to move Florida closer to Ohio or Illinois!
> 
> I attached a few pictures. It will be at least a week or more before I am back on a schedule....still traveling. Taking it easy!
> Angora....happy belated birthday, Nice tree hat & pillows...i've only caught a few items....
> Our Thanksgiving was great...hope everyone elses' was also fine.
> later.....don't chat too much...I want to catch up! I stil have 50 pages from last week....arrgghh!
> Carol il/oh


Cool photos... keep enjoying yourselves. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome judyr! don't forget to come back and tell us some more about yourself- Sam loves having new faces call by!


Yes welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never seen a live emu before...very slow.
> 
> If very slow refers to their speed they can run very fast actually (over 30 mph)- and jump as well. They don't fly but I have had one jump over my car- frtuanatelly as he dashed up from nowhere quickly and I had no time to avoid him.
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been quite an experience!
Click to expand...


----------



## TNS

Spider said:


> Hi all, have missed everyone.
> My Internet access is not good while staying with my mom. She had a better week, she seemed much better.
> I worked six days this week, it is a lot of walking as all retail is. But I don't have the best feet.
> I love all your pictures and do hope Zoe and Charlotte and everyone else is doing ok. I feel out of it but think of you all and your strength has helped me through some tough times.
> We still are without snow and that is fine with me. They are talking a storm midweek and I hope they are wrong. Prayers for all. Only home for a couple of days. Part of the big hug coming back to all.


Good to see you here Spider, hope your feet aren't giving you gyp. Have you tried gel filled inserts for your shoes? I hope you are able to 'put your feet up' whilst at home again. Hugs coming your way.


----------



## dollyclaire

AZ Sticks wrote:
News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ



Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thump:


That is good news, know you will be feeling better being at home 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> I started making mince pies this way years ago . I make most of the other pies the same way. I made little hand held pies for Thanksgiving dinner, most of them were gone before we ate along with the cheese cake bites. This is what was left from 8 dozen assorted pies and cheese cakes.


My goodness that is a lot of pies/cheese cakes you made, just a delicious mouthful or two, I am not surprised they vanished so quick.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> sshhh - don't tell her I do a lot of cut and paste --sam


I won't if you wont :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> I want to do a pair of these for me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/astri-mi-astri


Now that has given me an idea :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> Mice pies and cups of tea are almost standard fayre coming up to Christmas. I've done the necessary housework and I'm going to do a few more rows on a hat that will be part of a gift for a little girl aged 1.5 years. Its been a busy day!!


 :thumbup: My mum and I both enjoy mince pies and cups of tea also.... AND we get Mr Kipling brand bakewell tarts. YUM


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Thought I had better check in with you all. I have only skimmed this week's TP so found out a little bit. Glad to hear that Charlotte is home. Julie glad you are able to call Fale. Other than that I have no idea what has been going on in anyone's life. I hope all is well with everyone. If not healing thoughts and prayers are on the way. I have been really busy. I had an order for 5 hats and have two to go. The hard part is I don't have head measurements so am only going by ages so hope they all fit alright. I just hope they aren't too big for them. Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. Mine was quiet one son came so it was just the 3 of us. I don't mind cooking as I love the leftovers trouble was it was a smaller turkey and there wasn't much leftover. I'll just have to fix another soon! Sam I had a good laugh at the date issue when there is time off from work I get confused as to the day and date so don't feel too bad. Today was my grandfather's birthday (Nov. 30th) he was born in Liverpool on the way to the United States from Odessa, Russia in 1902. I so miss him, he has been gone for 29 years now. Sometimes it doesn't feel that long ago and other times it feels longer. Better go for now. Take care all!


Good to hear from you Sandy!, and yes it is making a real difference being able to call Fale- I will try again tomorrow- they were out today when I called. My Mum has been dead 28 years- sometimes it seems like I should still be able to call her, and I can feel her really close. And then there are days when one is just so busy with life... I had hoped to have her with me into her 90's- but she also developed a dementia, so I am glad her struggle with still being here (she had been revived after a stroke) did not last too long. She was not happy much of her last nine months. But I am glad I had her live with us, through those months.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi wrote:
Mitts were worth all the buttons, they all look gorgeous, xx

quote=Poledra65]Thank you, They were fun, I think I would make all three pairs again, just in different colors, of course, the black and yellow were my high school colors. ;-)[/quote]

Are the buttons just stitched on as a decoration or did you have to do 12 buttonholes/loops?
They all look really great.

Edit oops you have already answered. I really like them but I am never happy with my buttonholes! I think I will have a go, yours look really lovely as they all do


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


Good to see you here, and hear that your nephew is improving gradually. Now take care of yourself and get some well deserved rest!


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> I'm planning on knitting some elbow length arm warmers (sometime!)


Wonder what colour you will choose ?? Lol lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.

Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Sure hope someone hears from her soon.


You may have caught up by now darowil- but Charlotte has been allowed to go home, and will continue with her therapy there- so all is well- and there will be one happy puppy being reunited with her.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> My mothers old bones don't mind the cold. Her reason for heading tot he UK in February is too avoid the heat here- she would much rather face an English cold- and hopes that by March when she heads up to Scotland that the worst of the cold will be gone.


 :thumbup: Wow, I am sure she will have a fabulous time.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> She's spent enough time in the UK including Scotland to know anything is possible- but March is less likely to be bitterly cold that February- and this way by the time she gets back our really hot weather should be gone.


That would be true.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> News Flash!!!! I just got off the phone with Charlotte - she is fine - Rick brought her home from rehab and she is going to be doing PT and OT at home. Pontuf's tail is happily wagging and she and Rick both sound so relieved. Charlotte sends her thanks and love to all - Rick said that the notes and cards really helped her get through some rough days. It's not over yet, but hopefully this is the start of some better times for them. I do have an address if anyone wants to send get well/welcome home wishes - PM me for the info. Thanks for all of your support - I was getting a little freaked out!!! luv-AZ


Yay! Great news. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> I was born in Queensland so I am predisposed to liking it! But, I could never live there again as the summer humidity is too much for me. Winters in north Queensland, summers in Tasmania...hmmm, just a dream!


 :thumbup: For me Winters in North Queensland, Summers... mmm maybe around Coffs Harbour or at least Northern Victoria.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have many South African doctors here & I was telling one of the wives I was making Christmas cake with mincemeat in it, she thought I was putting ground beef in it as that is what they call mincemeat. There sure are differenc around the world even with the same language


We call ground beef 'mince' but mincemeat is a completely different thing! Strange that the one that doesn't contain meat has the word meat in it! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief 20 pages behind! :shock: Well it was our first day of Summer here and we got to 30c. And it is 27c now at 8.45pm. We are only supposed to go down to 18v overnight. Quite a shock when we go from 17c straight to this. I will have a look and see if Darrowil posted their temp.


We are 15 outside and 20 in at the moment- it was quite a hot afternoon- although cloudy- but I fell sound asleep when the weather was on- so I missed the maximum. My thermometer does not display maxima- would be good to have an old fashioned thermometer that does that. I am also contemplating getting a rain gauge at some point- just out of interest.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, They were fun, I think I would make all three pairs again, just in different colors, of course, the black and yellow were my high school colors. ;-)


They all look great.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


What a stunningly contempletive Buddha- I like the way he has reflected! And a purple leaf! wow
And of course the chair is purple- and a purple bear! Contentment!


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


Oh I hope so too!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit some more...click,click, click...less than 24 days now! Oh wait...most of mine can take until Jan. 5th now...still...click,click, click. {{{HUGS}}} TTYL


(((HUGS))) back Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


How many Channel Islands are there? You have mentioned a couple that I have not been aware of! They don't normally show up large in an atlas!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Spider, that is a long week, and I'm sure your feet are sore. So glad that your mom is doing better, that is a very good thing. We miss you while you are out of internet reach during the week but are so happy when you are back on the weekend.


Ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> We call ground beef 'mince' but mincemeat is a completely different thing! Strange that the one that doesn't contain meat has the word meat in it! :shock:


But in Victorian Kitchens it did sometimes have meat mince in the recipe.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> What a stunningly contempletive Buddha- I like the way he has reflected! And a purple leaf! wow
> And of course the chair is purple- and a purple bear! Contentment!


Hi Julie and Sunday hugs. The chair was a gold LLoyd loom chair that was a present for my grandparents 50th anniversary, I inherited it and painted it purple. I also knitted the purple bear (never again) it is a boucle yarn and if you made a mistake you couldn't unpick it, luckily you couldn't see it either!


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


Lovely photo, reminds me of the time when we lived on Jersey. xx


----------



## dollyclaire

Spider said:


> Hi all, have missed everyone.
> My Internet access is not good while staying with my mom. She had a better week, she seemed much better.
> I worked six days this week, it is a lot of walking as all retail is. But I don't have the best feet.
> I love all your pictures and do hope Zoe and Charlotte and everyone else is doing ok. I feel out of it but think of you all and your strength has helped me through some tough times.
> We still are without snow and that is fine with me. They are talking a storm midweek and I hope they are wrong. Prayers for all. Only home for a couple of days. Part of the big hug coming back to all.


Good to hear from you, was wondering how you were. Try soaking your feet in a basin of warm water with Epsom salts added, it really helps poor tired swollen feet. Glad you managed home for a couple of days, take care we miss you.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Had a really good day- didn't forget the camera but did forget to put the freshly charged battery inthe camera! But the river is not a very attractive place (maybe I should have taken photos for that reason!). Did see dolphins- 3 very close to the boat , diving in and out, though not right out the water. Althea kept missing them but finally she managed to see these 3 so she was very pleased. Thrilled was the Russian lady who joined us- she had never seen dolphins that close before.
> In fact we were told that Adelaide and Perth (Western Australia not Scotland oddly enough) are the only 2 cities in the world where wild dolphins live. While these dolphind live round and rleate to humans they are not looked after by humans- they find there own food etc so are wild dolphins. Hadn't realised that this was so unique.
> And hten we went to the yarn place- all the ladies had a lovely time, spending their money. And Melissa kindly gave me a ball of yarn for bringing them all in (lovely bright colourful socks coming up sometime). I decided that it was a good place to wear my just finished sock club socks so showed her them- and then she showed me hers. We were both wearing the October socks which she designed and dyed.


If they are really meaning cities then they are probably right. We have dolphins up and around the Moray Firth, but not actually close to any cities.


----------



## dollyclaire

thewren said:


> how does one make brandy butter - just whip some brandy into the butter?
> 
> sam


125g/4oz unsalted butter, softened
125g/4oz icing sugar
2 tbsp boiling water
3 tbsp brandy

Cream together the butter and the icing sugar.

Beat in the boiling water and brandy until smooth.
Chill until needed and serve with mince pies or Christmas pudding.

It is rather nice with a piece of Christmas cake although if you were from Yorkshire you would only eat your Christmas cake with cheese.
I like it on toast as well!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Mum does not want your warmest month! If she had to choose your hottest or coldest she would choose the coldest.


Then January's probably her best bet!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie and Sunday hugs. The chair was a gold LLoyd loom chair that was a present for my grandparents 50th anniversary, I inherited it and painted it purple. I also knitted the purple bear (never again) it is a boucle yarn and if you made a mistake you couldn't unpick it, luckily you couldn't see it either!


Yes! I have just squeaked in again! A Sunday hug on Sunday- but less than half an hour to go- I am going to have a quick drink and a mid-night snack! I agree about boucle yarns - they are impossible to unpick- worse really than a mohair. I am developing a mild head-ache so really must get back to bed- Hugs for you, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> If they are really meaning cities then they are probably right. We have dolphins up and around the Moray Firth, but not actually close to any cities.


We occasionally get dolphins around some of our cities- but not really in residence normally.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I have just squeaked in again! A Sunday hug on Sunday- but less than half an hour to go- I am going to have a quick drink and a mid-night snack! I agree about boucle yarns - they are impossible to unpick- worse really than a mohair. I am developing a mild head-ache so really must get back to bed- Hugs for you, too!


Night night, sleep well x


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> 125g/4oz unsalted butter, softened
> 125g/4oz icing sugar
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 3 tbsp brandy
> 
> Cream together the butter and the icing sugar.
> 
> Beat in the boiling water and brandy until smooth.
> Chill until needed and serve with mince pies or Christmas pudding.
> 
> It is rather nice with a piece of Christmas cake although if you were from Yorkshire you would only eat your Christmas cake with cheese.
> I like it on toast as well!


That sounds like my sort of quantity of Brandy- although I have never used boiling water!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Night night, sleep well x


Thanks! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> It is rather nice with a piece of Christmas cake although if you were from Yorkshire you would only eat your Christmas cake with cheese.
> I like it on toast as well!


Hi Dolly, I can remember my grandad making us Christmas cake sandwiches. He would butter the bread with brandy butter, put a slice of Christmas cake on top and then another slice of bread and butter. My grandma really disapproved of this so he did it more and more to annoy her!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Dolly, I can remember my grandad making us Christmas cake sandwiches. He would butter the bread with brandy butter, put a slice of Christmas cake on top and then another slice of bread and butter. My grandma really disapproved of this so he did it more and more to annoy her!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I have just squeaked in again! A Sunday hug on Sunday- but less than half an hour to go- I am going to have a quick drink and a mid-night snack! I agree about boucle yarns - they are impossible to unpick- worse really than a mohair. I am developing a mild head-ache so really must get back to bed- Hugs for you, too!


Goodnight Julie!


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Kate, how are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to get my cake mixed and in the oven and do some sewing while it is cooking.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, wonderful intro. I am sure Heather understands why you can't come more often. So glad your Thanksgiving meal went so well. Yes, it is normal for a female teenager to take 3 hrs to get ready, just as Kaye explained. LOL.
Purl2diva, your little hat is adorable.
Joy, you need to rest after a day like that.
I see we already have 36 pages and I am so far behind. Don't know what is going on. Life got in the way again.
Angie had her surgery and then Haley got sick, so I have been running to them. Had to get some Thanksgiving out to them. I only ended up with Allyson and my three grandchildren but we enjoyed each other. We all ae too much. I took as much as I could out to Angies and we still had too much left over. Jim picked us up Cheeseburgers and onion rings for supper and man were they good. I was so tired of Thanksgiving food.
Have got to really get serious with weight loss the first of the year. This past year we have had to depend on fast food a good bit of the time and it has packed weight on both of us.
I have had to lay my socks aside to get Christmas presents ready and still it will be the first of the year before they get them. I will never do a patterned sock again. I love the "mindless" part of making socks. Think I will keep mine basic except for the few cuffed ones I want to make.
It is almost five a.m. here and sleep evades me. Sure hope I don't fall asleep in church tomorrow. I Love and Pray for you all. Will try and catch up tomorrow...Sending much love and many hugs...Betty


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> Hi all, have missed everyone.
> My Internet access is not good while staying with my mom. She had a better week, she seemed much better.
> I worked six days this week, it is a lot of walking as all retail is. But I don't have the best feet.
> I love all your pictures and do hope Zoe and Charlotte and everyone else is doing ok. I feel out of it but think of you all and your strength has helped me through some tough times.
> We still are without snow and that is fine with me. They are talking a storm midweek and I hope they are wrong. Prayers for all. Only home for a couple of days. Part of the big hug coming back to all.


Good to see you posting when you can. Take care.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate, how are you today?


Not so great actually, got a bit of a scratchy throat. I'm going to make up more of Gottastitch's (at least I think it was hers) potion as I took it on Friday and it did seem to help. In case anyone missed it -

1 tablespoon of cider vinegar
1 tablespoon of honey
2 tablespoons of water
1/4 teaspoon of chilli powder or cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon of ginger

Mix altogether in a bottle or container with lid and sip as needed. It's good stuff!


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Dolly, I can remember my grandad making us Christmas cake sandwiches. He would butter the bread with brandy butter, put a slice of Christmas cake on top and then another slice of bread and butter. My grandma really disapproved of this so he did it more and more to annoy her!


I like the sound of that, your grandad sounds a right character.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Beat in the boiling water and brandy until smooth.
> Chill until needed and serve with mince pies or Christmas pudding.
> 
> It is rather nice with a piece of Christmas cake although if you were from Yorkshire you would only eat your Christmas cake with cheese.
> I like it on toast as well!


My dad and two of my uncles ate their christmas cake with cheese.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


It is wonderful that he is making improvement. Take care.


----------



## KateB

dollyclaire said:


> I like the sound of that, your grandad sounds a right character.


The apple doesn't fall far from the tree then, eh? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> My dad and two of my uncles ate their christmas cake with cheese.


My mum has told me that her family when she was a child all used to eat christmas cake with cheese. She is from Yorkshire, England.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from Great Bend, still dark here for a little while longer. It is 2.2c/ 28f as of 06:01, we have a heat wave going on after the last few days. 

The house is still very quiet not even DJ or the dogs are up yet. I am mistaken Kiwi has just let me know she is indeed awake. 

Today's coffee and a little something for those Doctor Who fans I thought was cute. 

Peaceful healing thoughts and hugs going out to those that are in need.


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 36. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> My mum has told me that her family when she was a child all used to eat christmas cake with cheese. She is from Yorkshire, England.


My dad's family is from London, although my grandma sure did cook a lot of foods that are more popular in Yorkshire, England.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 36. Goodnight everyone.


Goodnight Sugar. Sleep well!


----------



## KateB

Caren, great coffee as usual, really like the nest of daleks.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> How many Channel Islands are there? You have mentioned a couple that I have not been aware of! They don't normally show up large in an atlas!


The main ones, which should appear on the atlas are in order of size, Jersey, Guernsey, Alderney and Sark. Guernsey bailiwick (county equivalent) also includes Alderney, Herm and Sark. Herm is close to Guernsey, 30min by boat and it has a tiny sister island Jethou, which is leased out to one family and not available for public visits. Lihou is linked to guernsey by causeway which means it is isolated at high tide. It's got remains of a monastery and a recent dig found many 10 -11C human remains which were re buried in consecrated ground.
Alderney has the puffin cam base on the tiny island of Burhou which many of you have 'visited' on the live camera feed, and several notable rocky islands such as Casquets which has a light house and remains of the light keepers houses. (No residents, now automated lighthouse) 
Jersey also has a few of these tiny outcrops, but apart from the Ecrehous which are also uninhabited but have fisher men's shacks, I'm not familiar with them at all!
From an administrative angle, all the Channel Islands are treated as either Jersey or Guernsey, each having its own independant law and government system, but it gets quite complicated so try Wikipedia for more detail!
End of lecture!....... Whew.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 36. Goodnight everyone.


Good night pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Caren, great coffee as usual, really like the nest of daleks.


Thanks. I had to include the daleks, I will show it to DJ when she gets up. She is going around the house collecting up all the Doctor Who things. I created another Seth but female, not sure Sara-Mae approves though, her three hear anything that sounds remotely like Dr.Who they come running.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Hello all. A busy couple of days, evening out for a meal on Friday. The venue historic but cold, the meal rather disappointing, but chatted afterwards to a neighbours son about his graphic design course he is doing at Uni. Unfortunately I was very sick when I came home! then after some sleep I went to Buckfast Abbey with my friends and bought a Nativity set and a beautiful bag, then to Dartington Craft Village where they have lots of little shops, and on home. No outing till Tuesday when I am meeting my friend for coffee. In between it is housework and craft work.
> Praying for all in need. Best wishes to all .


Boy it does sound like a busy couple days.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> sshhh - don't tell her I do a lot of cut and paste --sam


Ok we will keep it a secret :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


Spending time with the grands is so much fun but does tire one out. 
Great news about your nephew, healing energies continuing to be sent.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Goodnight Julie!


Thanks Kate! it is an up again, down again sort of night. My tummy was grumbling after my fast day yesterday, so I thought blow it, have something to eat- and I should sleep after that! I prefer winter nights to summer ones- when often it does not really cool down!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Not so great actually, got a bit of a scratchy throat. I'm going to make up more of Gottastitch's (at least I think it was hers) potion as I took it on Friday and it did seem to help. In case anyone missed it -
> 
> 1 tablespoon of cider vinegar
> 1 tablespoon of honey
> 2 tablespoons of water
> 1/4 teaspoon of chilli powder or cayenne pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon of ginger
> 
> Mix altogether in a bottle or container with lid and sip as needed. It's good stuff!


Yes it is Gottastch's potion! and yes it works for me too. Sorry about the sore throat - I guess that is winter for you! By the way does any one remember what Gottastch was planning- she has not posted in an age- I hope all is well for her, and family!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from Great Bend, still dark here for a little while longer. It is 2.2c/ 28f as of 06:01, we have a heat wave going on after the last few days.
> 
> The house is still very quiet not even DJ or the dogs are up yet. I am mistaken Kiwi has just let me know she is indeed awake.
> 
> Today's coffee and a little something for those Doctor Who fans I thought was cute.
> 
> Peaceful healing thoughts and hugs going out to those that are in need.


Good morning Caren! Glad you are getting a little quiet!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> here is a recipe I think sounds so good - if you are a grazer like I am a grazer - these would be a must have.
> 
> sam
> 
> Gluten-free spinach ball side dish or appetizer
> 
> these sound very good, will be added along side the tapas part of the holiday meal. Being gluten free is a plus as my every one can have them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> The main ones, which should appear on the atlas are in order of size, Jersey, Guernsey, Alderney and Sark. Guernsey bailiwick (county equivalent) also includes Alderney, Herm and Sark. Herm is close to Guernsey, 30min by boat and it has a tiny sister island Jethou, which is leased out to one family and not available for public visits. Lihou is linked to guernsey by causeway which means it is isolated at high tide. It's got remains of a monastery and a recent dig found many 10 -11C human remains which were re buried in consecrated ground.
> Alderney has the puffin cam base on the tiny island of Burhou which many of you have 'visited' on the live camera feed, and several notable rocky islands such as Casquets which has a light house and remains of the light keepers houses. (No residents, now automated lighthouse)
> Jersey also has a few of these tiny outcrops, but apart from the Ecrehous which are also uninhabited but have fisher men's shacks, I'm not familiar with them at all!
> From an administrative angle, all the Channel Islands are treated as either Jersey or Guernsey, each having its own independant law and government system, but it gets quite complicated so try Wikipedia for more detail!
> End of lecture!....... Whew.


Very interesting, at that! Time to head back to bed- just caught myself in a yawn!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning Caren! Glad you are getting a little quiet!


Good morning, yes it is nice to have a bit of quiet time. 
How are you doing this morning and I mean very early morning for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, yes it is nice to have a bit of quiet time.
> How are you doing this morning and I mean very early morning for you.


OK but tiring yes it is 1 30 am., thank goodness I don't have to do anything in particular today! I am off to bed!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Dolly, I can remember my grandad making us Christmas cake sandwiches. He would butter the bread with brandy butter, put a slice of Christmas cake on top and then another slice of bread and butter. My grandma really disapproved of this so he did it more and more to annoy her!


Well, that's a new one to me :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> OK but tiring yes it is 1 30 am., thank goodness I don't have to do anything in particular today! I am off to bed!


Hope you have a good rest. Monday hugs for you and restful energy headed your way.


----------



## TNS

Betty, you have been so busy! I hope you get a more restful day today after Church, and have a good nights sleep before we start December tomorrow (here, that is)


----------



## Designer1234

I am wondering about Gottastch and Bob Glory -one of these days I am going to write down all our names (of the regulars at least) as I always seem to feel I am missing someone. It is too easy to drop out of sight with so many of us - I haven't seen a post from either of them for some time. 

I woke up at 4 am and have been reading the TP posts - it is now 5:29 - so I am caught up with last weeks and this week as well. I started a Grandmas' favorite dish cloth -- they work up so quickly. I want to make 6 for each of the girls so I have better get at them. (Likely won't get them all finished but at least a start). 

Working on the second sock of the pair I started last week. I bought some 
plastic 'tubs' yesterday -- for my yarn. I cannot believe the amount of yarn I have on hand . I have 4 'tubs' full,and that is only about l/3 of the yarn. I bought clear plastic so I can see what type of yarn I have in them.. hopefully it will make it easier to keep and tidier, as my workroom was looking like a hurricane had hit it. now to figure out what papers I need and what written patterns I want to keep. The rest of my house is quite tidy usually (thanks to Pat being a tidy person too) but my work room - tv and computer room is a disaster.

I haven't seen much more on the helicopter crash in Glasgow. What is the latest count? I hope they have managed to find everyone who was trapped. So sad.


------------Once again I need your Prayers------
I just found out my sister (who has alzheimers has colon cancer -- she is getting very confused and it is going to require surgery. I just hope she will be able to stay in the care place she is in and likes so well. Not sure if they are set up for nursing help. She does very well there and they take good care of her. What a dreadful disease. She was one of the smartest people I have ever known and so full of life. A Champion curler and still understands curling and explains it to all the other people living there. Her daughter is the CEO of Own the Podium - the group that funds the Canadian Olympic team --- and a former Women's champion breast stroke swimmer and Ontario Champion Curler - 
and her son is one of the 3 top ice makers in the world of curling. very focused family - .They all grew up on the curling rink as Marj curled competitively for years and all the kids did too.

She is in Ottawa and we still talk on the phone although I have seen her slowly leaving us this past few months. She had it long before anyone in the family knew - as she and her husband kept it secret- the died of a heart attack and the doctor phoned her daughter and told her she could not drive, or live alone - so in one week her husband passed away with a sudden heart attack, her keys were taken, her house was put up for sale and she was in an extended care place. Very very hard for her. They lived on a lake in a Cottage and there was absolutely no way she could live alone. Luckily, two of her children are headquartered in Ottawa so they take good care of her. 

Please add her to your Prayers ( Marjorie is her name).

------
We are expecting bad weather here starting tomorrow - I guess we can't complain as the weather has been quite good for this part of the world.

It is so hard to believe that December is upon us-- each year goes by more quickly -- The Tea Party has made such a difference to me this past year and I (like all of us) look forward to catching up with everyone at least once a day. 

So interesting to read about all the Channel Islands-- would so love to go there. 

Talk to you all later. take care and have a good day.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> What page are the gloves on? Would love to see them.


I don't know if anyone posted it yet, but here it is in case. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218858-24.html#4390351


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> sugar whipped in to the butter- as if you were making cake- then as much brandy as you can persuade it to soak up- with out curdling.
> 3 oz butter
> 6 oz superfine ( I think you call it) sugar, (icing sugar)
> or 4 1/2 oz sugar + 1 oz ground almonds
> 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon brandy
> ( I am sure I used a lot more brandy making it as a teenager!)
> you can also whip an egg white and fold it in. Stores in an airtight jar for weeks. Suggestion that it is nice on sweet sandwiches.


Or also known mainly here as Powdered Sugar.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Had a really good day- didn't forget the camera but did forget to put the freshly charged battery inthe camera! But the river is not a very attractive place (maybe I should have taken photos for that reason!). Did see dolphins- 3 very close to the boat , diving in and out, though not right out the water. Althea kept missing them but finally she managed to see these 3 so she was very pleased. Thrilled was the Russian lady who joined us- she had never seen dolphins that close before.
> In fact we were told that Adelaide and Perth (Western Australia not Scotland oddly enough) are the only 2 cities in the world where wild dolphins live. While these dolphind live round and rleate to humans they are not looked after by humans- they find there own food etc so are wild dolphins. Hadn't realised that this was so unique.
> And hten we went to the yarn place- all the ladies had a lovely time, spending their money. And Melissa kindly gave me a ball of yarn for bringing them all in (lovely bright colourful socks coming up sometime). I decided that it was a good place to wear my just finished sock club socks so showed her them- and then she showed me hers. We were both wearing the October socks which she designed and dyed.


 :shock: Well, that is something I would do also, forget a charged batter.  Oh well, you all had a great time, that is the main thing. Will love to see the new socks out of the yarn, too funny that you were both wearing the same month sock.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Had to laugh when I read this. I saw the mittens, saw what you wrote about 12 buttons and thought why would you be so crazy as to need to sew on all those buttons? And then read your post! They do look goos though so maybe that is why you were so crazy.


Crazy is right, but they button up the side so it was worth it in the long run, just time consuming.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:



> Both maybe? (re date) But it is easy to sort out dates now- after all we live on our computers and they are clever enough to know wht day it relly is and what the next day will be. They could probably tell what my birthday in 2199 will be. Not that I expect to be here for it- of course it is always possible that I will live to be over 200.- maybe I would get my stash knitted in that case- or it might be gigantic I guess!


LOL! We are living longer these days, you never know, after all Noah was how old? lolol.... And I am planning to live a healthy life as long as my stash holds out.  Did I say that I just ordered about 12 more skeins that were on sale at Craftsy?   LOL

Love the flower mug, that's really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And maybe I could send todays as well- I took it this morning being organised for once.
> This one is from Prague as well- I can't remember where we got them- just remeber buying them tthey looked so nice. Once I go tthem home I discovered that the pair of mugs were actually different sizes! And that is all that I can remember about them!
> This trip was my first time of having the internet used for accomadation. One of the guys we worked with arranged our accomdation for us. So of we went withme not at all sure it would work as I had never heard of booking accomadation online. (and now I often do it I must away so I have learnt just a little!). Not helped by the fact that our paper was in Czech- and sure enough it wasn't a proper booking. We never did work out what went wrong. They put us up in one room the first night and thenmoved us the next day so at lest we werent left 'homeless' .
> The small flower on one mug is the back of all three items and the large flower the front (well I guess it could be the other way but it looks like a front).


I love love those. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Now that has given me an idea :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> Mitts were worth all the buttons, they all look gorgeous, xx
> 
> quote=Poledra65]Thank you, They were fun, I think I would make all three pairs again, just in different colors, of course, the black and yellow were my high school colors. ;-)


Are the buttons just stitched on as a decoration or did you have to do 12 buttonholes/loops?
They all look really great.

Edit oops you have already answered. I really like them but I am never happy with my buttonholes! I think I will have a go, yours look really lovely as they all do[/quote]

Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


Sounds like a full day. 
Love the reflection of Buddha in the pond, and the lavender/pinkish leave is fantastic, did you make that or is it real?
The bears in the chair are really cute, did you make them all?


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


That is just beautiful!!! So picturesque.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> My goodness that is a lot of pies/cheese cakes you made, just a delicious mouthful or two, I am not surprised they vanished so quick.


Thank you I usually make a lot more and several more varieties. Usually start baking and freezing the day after halloween, then family comes over for a cookie bake. We all have plenty to go home and give out as gifts. This year is proving a bit more hectic so I am behind.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


Missed you yesterday. I was concerned and afraid your nephew was worse. So glad to hear you had a fun with the grandkids. And understand you're ready for bed.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Forgot there that we have a new Tea Party. Where did the time go. I was back on the old party. LOL
> 
> Really tired after a wonderful day with the grandkids, so hitting the sack.
> 
> Just have to say that my nephew finally made some improvement this morning, so now I am looking forward to improvement each and every day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Still praying for him but just feel like this is the new beginning for healing.


And so it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate! it is an up again, down again sort of night. My tummy was grumbling after my fast day yesterday, so I thought blow it, have something to eat- and I should sleep after that! I prefer winter nights to summer ones- when often it does not really cool down!


As long as it's after midnight it's no longer your fast day, so you're fine!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad that this is the outcome! It will be great when things are back to normal for Charlotte!


Ditto  another answered prayer for Charlotte, know the family is happy, as are we. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I'll blame that fact that I can't post photos from the quick posting box but must remember to do them after I post. But you would think I would learn wouldn't you. Slow learner sometimes- especially if it doesn't involve knitting.


The mug is absolutely beautiful!
JUneK


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Sam, wonderful intro. I am sure Heather understands why you can't come more often. So glad your Thanksgiving meal went so well. Yes, it is normal for a female teenager to take 3 hrs to get ready, just as Kaye explained. LOL.
> Purl2diva, your little hat is adorable.
> Joy, you need to rest after a day like that.
> I see we already have 36 pages and I am so far behind. Don't know what is going on. Life got in the way again.
> Angie had her surgery and then Haley got sick, so I have been running to them. Had to get some Thanksgiving out to them. I only ended up with Allyson and my three grandchildren but we enjoyed each other. We all ae too much. I took as much as I could out to Angies and we still had too much left over. Jim picked us up Cheeseburgers and onion rings for supper and man were they good. I was so tired of Thanksgiving food.
> Have got to really get serious with weight loss the first of the year. This past year we have had to depend on fast food a good bit of the time and it has packed weight on both of us.
> I have had to lay my socks aside to get Christmas presents ready and still it will be the first of the year before they get them. I will never do a patterned sock again. I love the "mindless" part of making socks. Think I will keep mine basic except for the few cuffed ones I want to make.
> It is almost five a.m. here and sleep evades me. Sure hope I don't fall asleep in church tomorrow. I Love and Pray for you all. Will try and catch up tomorrow...Sending much love and many hugs...Betty


Hope that Haley is feeling much better, how is Angie doing since the surgery to remove the pins and such? 
You have been busy this year for sure, hope it all settles down for you after the holidays. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from Great Bend, still dark here for a little while longer. It is 2.2c/ 28f as of 06:01, we have a heat wave going on after the last few days.
> 
> The house is still very quiet not even DJ or the dogs are up yet. I am mistaken Kiwi has just let me know she is indeed awake.
> 
> Today's coffee and a little something for those Doctor Who fans I thought was cute.
> 
> Peaceful healing thoughts and hugs going out to those that are in need.


The coffee looks fabulous, love the way the second one looks. The Daleks are cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


Good afternoon, not as chilly here today the children will like it.
sounds like your day is going to include much fun and enjoyment. 
Love the Buddha, your chair is cute with the teddy bears.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


And why am I not surprised that your bedroom chair is PURPLE!!? LOL! The leaves are a lovely color...Buddhas are beautiful in all weather.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. I had to include the daleks, I will show it to DJ when she gets up. She is going around the house collecting up all the Doctor Who things. I created another Seth but female, not sure Sara-Mae approves though, her three hear anything that sounds remotely like Dr.Who they come running.


 :XD:


----------



## KateB

So sorry to hear about your sister's illness Shirley, I'll keep her in my thoughts. Dementia is such a cruel illness isn't it? The only saving grace for my mum was that she never had any lucid moments, so was unaware of what was happening to her. Also she hated hospitals, but, at the end when she broke her hip (they couldn't operate because of her heart condition and she would have been bedridden for the rest of her days) she didn't know where she was and she only lasted 10 days. I hope your sister gets to stay in the facility she's in, not only because she's happy there, but also because change is not easy for them. 
Dreadful to 'lose' a person before they actually pass. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65

Morning Shirley, will definitely add Marjorie to the prayer list. 
Hugs


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


Lovely scenery....Looks warmer than I'm sure it is.
JuneK


----------



## pacer

Caren....we had the heat wave yesterday. People were out in sweatshirts instead of winter coats. When Matthew and I sat outside for Black Friday early morning, it was chilly but with no wind it was quite bearable. 

TNS....what a lovely view from your home. 

Shirley...will continue to pray for your sister. What a sad time to endure. Glad you are getting the yarn organized now so the move will be easier. It is nice to have things in clear totes so it is identifiable without having to open each tote to find what you are looking for. 

Darowil...I had to look up Kobo as I had never heard of it before. It is like our Kindle and Knook hear in the US. Praying for safe travels for your mom and glad that she can escape the heat.

After church I will need to make some pecans dipped in sugarfree chocolate for a coworker. Then I will make some for home as well but with regular chocolate. Then I need to do some knitting and some laundry. Back to work tomorrow. Had a nice 5 day break so I am rested up and ready to work again. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from Great Bend, still dark here for a little while longer. It is 2.2c/ 28f as of 06:01, we have a heat wave going on after the last few days.
> 
> The house is still very quiet not even DJ or the dogs are up yet. I am mistaken Kiwi has just let me know she is indeed awake.
> 
> Today's coffee and a little something for those Doctor Who fans I thought was cute.
> 
> Peaceful healing thoughts and hugs going out to those that are in need.


Love the coffee...I usually see it right before my mid-morning snack so it always looks extra good.
Enjoy the quiet while you can...we know it won't last.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


Quite nice, lovely Buda, always clams me, lovely chair, so warm and inviting.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


Looks so lovely, what a sight to have from ones window. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


Nice


----------



## jknappva

[quote=Designer1234

------------Once again I need your Prayers------
I just found out my sister (who has alzheimers has colon cancer -- she is getting very confused and it is going to require surgery. I just hope she will be able to stay in the care place she is in and likes so well. Not sure if they are set up for nursing help. 

She is in Ottawa and we still talk on the phone although I have seen her slowly leaving us this past few months. 
Please add her to your Prayers ( Marjorie is her name).

------
We are expecting bad weather here starting tomorrow - I guess we can't complain as the weather has been quite good for this part of the world.


Will, of course, add Marjorie to my prayers....I know this is heart-breaking for you and her children.
Hope the weather isn't as bad as they're predicting.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Sam, wonderful intro. I am sure Heather understands why you can't come more often. So glad your Thanksgiving meal went so well. Yes, it is normal for a female teenager to take 3 hrs to get ready, just as Kaye explained. LOL.
> Purl2diva, your little hat is adorable.
> Joy, you need to rest after a day like that.
> I see we already have 36 pages and I am so far behind. Don't know what is going on. Life got in the way again.
> Angie had her surgery and then Haley got sick, so I have been running to them. Had to get some Thanksgiving out to them. I only ended up with Allyson and my three grandchildren but we enjoyed each other. We all ae too much. I took as much as I could out to Angies and we still had too much left over. Jim picked us up Cheeseburgers and onion rings for supper and man were they good. I was so tired of Thanksgiving food.
> Have got to really get serious with weight loss the first of the year. This past year we have had to depend on fast food a good bit of the time and it has packed weight on both of us.
> I have had to lay my socks aside to get Christmas presents ready and still it will be the first of the year before they get them. I will never do a patterned sock again. I love the "mindless" part of making socks. Think I will keep mine basic except for the few cuffed ones I want to make.
> It is almost five a.m. here and sleep evades me. Sure hope I don't fall asleep in church tomorrow. I Love and Pray for you all. Will try and catch up tomorrow...Sending much love and many hugs...Betty


Glad all is well now, pray the little time with grands was relaxing. Blessing sent to you and family . :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from Great Bend, still dark here for a little while longer. It is 2.2c/ 28f as of 06:01, we have a heat wave going on after the last few days.
> 
> The house is still very quiet not even DJ or the dogs are up yet. I am mistaken Kiwi has just let me know she is indeed awake.
> 
> Today's coffee and a little something for those Doctor Who fans I thought was cute.
> 
> Peaceful healing thoughts and hugs going out to those that are in need.


So nice have my coffee, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234; sending prayers for Marjorie, as we speak.


----------



## Bonnie7591

morning all, i will try my photo again, maybe the internet was too busy last night


----------



## Patches39

Up and had a good sleep, thank's for the energy sent it worked.  my day is one that will be filled with knitting, not going out today, so rest is the order of the day. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Now that has given me an idea :roll:


Yes, and that would be?????


----------



## 5mmdpns

What I wrote in a pm to AZ Sticks:

I am fine Sandy. I had a lot of problems on fb. Lots of hackers and scammers not only with fb but personal email too. When I discovered this, I unfriended a whole bunch. I have heard that the hackers can get your friends' addresses and stuff like that and so I did not want that happening to you too. Sometimes my laptop acts up now so not sure what is going on. Perhaps it is just the busy season coming up or something. My phone lines have been weird too. I dont know what is going on.

I am busy with church, my family, winter stuff here, Christmas, and finally (hopefully it is all final) the end of dealing with my deceased husband's affairs. Zoe 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This hacking stuff takes weeks and weeks to get resolved. My Mom went through this this last summer. Seems it is my turn now.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi, here is a purple hug for you and everyone:

* ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  *


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> What I wrote in a pm to AZ Sticks:
> 
> I am fine Sandy. I had a lot of problems on fb. Lots of hackers and scammers not only with fb but personal email too. When I discovered this, I unfriended a whole bunch. I have heard that the hackers can get your friends' addresses and stuff like that and so I did not want that happening to you too. Sometimes my laptop acts up now so not sure what is going on. Perhaps it is just the busy season coming up or something. My phone lines have been weird too. I dont know what is going on.
> 
> I am busy with church, my family, winter stuff here, Christmas, and finally (hopefully it is all final) the end of dealing with my deceased husband's affairs. Zoe
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This hacking stuff takes weeks and weeks to get resolved. My Mom went through this this last summer. Seems it is my turn now.


Hi Zoe, that explains it, it really sucks that people can't be happy without trying to get into other peoples business, I certainly hope that you caught it quick and enough they did not manage to get into anything. 
How is your dad doing? 
Take care, hugs.


----------



## Glennys 2

Happy Birhday Brianna: Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## nittergma

Prayers for your sister,Julie. Continued prayers for Christopher,Angora, glad to hear of improvement! Will get back on later. nittergma


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Zoe, that explains it, it really sucks that people can't be happy without trying to get into other peoples business, I certainly hope that you caught it quick and enough they did not manage to get into anything.
> How is your dad doing?
> Take care, hugs.


Dad is doing fine too.
The hacking thingy is one of the reasons I am not posting a lot here as I need to log in to do so. I figure it is safer not to do so. I have been keeping up with reading the KTP (mostly that is, haha). Take care everyone, hello Sam! you have to be sure to get a picture of Bentley and "his" Christmas. They are memorable keepsakes to have!!!

I think Sam, that your confusion was all about the lack of cauliflower in your house! Now that you have some, you're thinking straight again. (You need to let Heidi know so she does not put you into cauliflower deprivation mode again!) I love raw cauliflower with spinach dip and cooked cauliflower with melted cheese on it. (Cant share the spinach dip recipe as I buy that ready made. You can find it in where the potato chips are, chip dips.) Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

Still catching up on last week's TP.

Bonnie, what a beautiful landscape and yes, I see why you need to protect your trees. Oh so pretty. Then the hoar frost photo. Wow, talk about a wonderland. Must have to be very cold for that to happen. where were you when you lived north of Toronto? I have relatives all over. Oh my, just read your temperatures and that is way too cold.

Julie, that was funny about running out of variations of thank you and I totally understand.

Pacer, so glad you got that much needed heat.

Caren, will keep reading to see if you got a loaner. I sure hope so. Just read you didn't get one. :thumbdown: Hope you still have a means of transportation.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> What I wrote in a pm to AZ Sticks:
> 
> I am fine Sandy. I had a lot of problems on fb. Lots of hackers and scammers not only with fb but personal email too. When I discovered this, I unfriended a whole bunch. I have heard that the hackers can get your friends' addresses and stuff like that and so I did not want that happening to you too. Sometimes my laptop acts up now so not sure what is going on. Perhaps it is just the busy season coming up or something. My phone lines have been weird too. I dont know what is going on.
> 
> I am busy with church, my family, winter stuff here, Christmas, and finally (hopefully it is all final) the end of dealing with my deceased husband's affairs. Zoe
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This hacking stuff takes weeks and weeks to get resolved. My Mom went through this this last summer. Seems it is my turn now.


Zoe, so great to hear from you. FB can be a real pain in the butt. I get emails claiming to be from my friends and family...I delete them without even opening. And had someone try to hack into my account, too. Now I sign out when I leave.
I've had internet problems in the last couple of days...I think it's from so many people shopping online. Tomorrow will probably be terrible!!
Hope the Fibro isn't bothering you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> What I wrote in a pm to AZ Sticks:
> 
> I am fine Sandy. I had a lot of problems on fb. Lots of hackers and scammers not only with fb but personal email too. When I discovered this, I unfriended a whole bunch. I have heard that the hackers can get your friends' addresses and stuff like that and so I did not want that happening to you too. Sometimes my laptop acts up now so not sure what is going on. Perhaps it is just the busy season coming up or something. My phone lines have been weird too. I dont know what is going on.
> 
> I am busy with church, my family, winter stuff here, Christmas, and finally (hopefully it is all final) the end of dealing with my deceased husband's affairs. Zoe
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This hacking stuff takes weeks and weeks to get resolved. My Mom went through this this last summer. Seems it is my turn now.


I went through that too Zoe and then had a problem with FB that was of my own doing and lack of knowledge. I'm off there now. Glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer...Thoughts and prayers with healing wishes for your sister. She has enough to bear and now colon cancer. It will certainly be confusing for her and I know, hard on you and the family to see her go through this. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Still catching up on last week's TP.
> 
> Bonnie, what a beautiful landscape and yes, I see why you need to protect your trees. Oh so pretty. Then the hoar frost photo. Wow, talk about a wonderland. Must have to be very cold for that to happen. where were you when you lived north of Toronto? I have relatives all over. Oh my, just read your temperatures and that is way too cold..


Angora,
Glad to hear you nephew has had some improvement,hope it continues.
We used to live at Shelburne. I still have many cousins in the Flesherton, Owen Sound, Durham & Dundalk areas, try to visit every few yeRs but since all the aunts & uncles are gone I don't go so often.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer,
I am so sorry to hear about your sister, what a terrible disease. I am surprised they will treat her cancer when she is in that state, possibly it is in early stages but when I was working I had seen people not treated but perhaps that was by family choice too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> morning all, i will try my photo again, maybe the internet was too busy last night


----------



## sassafras123

PurpleFi, love the purple leaf, chair and Teddy bear.
TNS love the pic and info on Channel Islands. Doesn't Gerald Durrell have a zoo on Guernsey?
Betty, I too love mindless sock knitting. They are so small and handy to bring with for meetings. But having to follow a pattern interrupts my concentration. 
Shirley, Will certainly pray for Majorie. We had to place my twin in the nursing home side of her attended living apartment complex within the week of her husband dying. Very sad. Pattern for Grandma's favorite dish cloth?
Zoe, so glad to see you on KTP again. Hope FM in remission and it truly is the end of wrapping up your deceased husbands affairs. love the purple hug you gave.
Angora, How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> I like the sound of that, your grandad sounds a right character.


He was. Very strict - I was not allowed to wear make up when we went to visit - and I was 15. He taught me to play the mandolin. He was lovely and it later years my Dad was the image of him.


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Yes, and that would be?????


Still working on it, but I have made a purple owl today - will post a photo when it is finished. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great vacation, too bad you cannot get to see Banff, Jasper, the Rockies & the prairies while you are here but I guess that will leave an excuse for another trip to the west side of the continent. I hope you have a wonderful trip.


Miss Pam lives in Seattle and we have already said that we will make it to the West Coast some day. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jheiens said:


> If Bonnie's recipe makes a rather moist cake to start with, soaking it further might just dissolve it into a soupy mess. Soaking in liquor likely requires a fairly substantial, dry cake.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Or you can always eat it with a spoon :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> how is your fibro purplefi?
> 
> sam
> 
> healing energy on the way


Hi Sam,
It has it's moments, working on being creative to keep my mind of it. How are you doing?


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> Wonder what colour you will choose ?? Lol lol


Really? :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening
> Today's coffee and a little something for those Doctor Who fans I thought was cute.
> 
> Peaceful healing thoughts and hugs going out to those that are in need.


Love the coffees, the dalek one is just plain daft - love it xx


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> PurpleFi, here is a purple hug for you and everyone:
> 
> * ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  *


Thanks Zoe, much appreciated and right back to you xxxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too. 


NanaCaren said:


> My dad and two of my uncles ate their christmas cake with cheese.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a full day.
> Love the reflection of Buddha in the pond, and the lavender/pinkish leave is fantastic, did you make that or is it real?
> The bears in the chair are really cute, did you make them all?


The purple leaf is real, it's the underside of a Virginia creeper leaf. I made the purple bear and the cushions. xxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Daralene so glad that Chris is showing daily improvement now. Prayers will continue as I'm sure he has quite a road ahead of him but he will do fine. Blessings to you and yours.

Shirley will be praying for Marjorie as she faces surgery and the healing.



Angora1 said:


> Designer...Thoughts and prayers with healing wishes for your sister. She has enough to bear and now colon cancer. It will certainly be confusing for her and I know, hard on you and the family to see her go through this. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


What a lovely view but I imagine it can get cold when the wind starts howling in off the water.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hope you have a good rest. Monday hugs for you and restful energy headed your way.


I am up- but contemplating heading back to bed for a bit- I still have the mild head-ache- which I am sure is just because I still tired. I know they say it is not good to sleep with a full stomach- but I find I often sleep better then, and I did last night! I need also to get a load of washing on. Hope your Sunday has gone well!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I am up- but contemplating heading back to bed for a bit- I still have the mild head-ache- which I am sure is just because I still tired. I know they say it is not good to sleep with a full stomach- but I find I often sleep better then, and I did last night! I need also to get a load of washing on. Hope your Sunday has gone well!


Then get yourself back off to bed to finish that sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Or also known mainly here as Powdered Sugar.


Thanks! It is hard to remember all the translations!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> As long as it's after midnight it's no longer your fast day, so you're fine!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Then get yourself back off to bed to finish that sleep.


Yes maam!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes maam!


Wasn't ordering you, just being silly.


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> TNS love the pic and info on Channel Islands. Doesn't Gerald Durrell have a zoo on Guernsey?


The (Gerald) Durrell centre is in Jersey, still run by his wife as a charity, but you are encouraged not to call it a zoo. Its a conservation trust. Apparently Gerald hated the image of a zoo so forbade anyone to use it for his centre, which concentrates on conservation breeding programmes. I've been a few times and its a really good place to spend a day out.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


Lovely picture. I would love a view like that from my kitchen window. The Channel Islands are on my bucket list. Apart from a weekend in Jersey many years ago I've never been there. The smaller islands in particular appeal to me. May be Guernsey is a good starting off point.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> The purple leaf is real, it's the underside of a Virginia creeper leaf. I made the purple bear and the cushions. xxx


Oh that's too cool, it's pretty good when mother nature works with your color scheme isn't it? 

:thumbup:


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Lovely picture. I would love a view like that from my kitchen window. The Channel Islands are on my bucket list. Apart from a weekend in Jersey many years ago I've never been there. The smaller islands in particular appeal to me. May be Guernsey is a good starting off point.


Well it's easier to get to than Alderney, which is my favourite. (Alderney flights go from Southampton only, at present). If you are seriously interested pm me and I'll get you some info, although much of it is on the web.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I got Marlas' Christmas gift figured out, I ordered a stand for her 15 inch Cricket Loom. She has the loom but hasn't used it since she doesn't have a table or desk on which to anchor it, this will solve that problem nicely. 
Feels good to get things accomplished


----------



## Poledra65




----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


Lovely pictures as usual Purple. I can't believe the purple leaf is real - felt sure it was one you had put there! I'm a bit late getting on line tonight. Been busy all day.


----------



## angelam

So pleased to hear Charlotte is home. She has a long road ahead but it's always better when you can come home to your own bed after any treatment. Love to you Charlotte. Welcome home!


----------



## TNS

Shirley, good to keep up with your doings, but I'm sad to hear about your sister's diagnosis on top of everything else. My thoughts are with you all. Its cruel to see the person you knew disappear - DH's grandad went through this with his wife, DH's nan. At her funeral he said he had lost the woman he married to Altzheimers over 5 years before. She got quite violent at one stage but he never told anyone, and all the family thought he was coping well with just a little help from relatives until she became too confused to be safe at home, so went into a nursing home.


----------



## iamsam

sandy - good to hear from you - hope life is treating you well - how goes the housing situation.

sam



Sandy said:


> Thought I had better check in with you all. I have only skimmed this week's TP so found out a little bit. Glad to hear that Charlotte is home. Julie glad you are able to call Fale. Other than that I have no idea what has been going on in anyone's life. I hope all is well with everyone. If not healing thoughts and prayers are on the way. I have been really busy. I had an order for 5 hats and have two to go. The hard part is I don't have head measurements so am only going by ages so hope they all fit alright. I just hope they aren't too big for them. Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. Mine was quiet one son came so it was just the 3 of us. I don't mind cooking as I love the leftovers trouble was it was a smaller turkey and there wasn't much leftover. I'll just have to fix another soon! Sam I had a good laugh at the date issue when there is time off from work I get confused as to the day and date so don't feel too bad. Today was my grandfather's birthday (Nov. 30th) he was born in Liverpool on the way to the United States from Odessa, Russia in 1902. I so miss him, he has been gone for 29 years now. Sometimes it doesn't feel that long ago and other times it feels longer. Better go for now. Take care all!


----------



## iamsam

may we see your October socks - please?

sam



darowil said:


> Had a really good day- didn't forget the camera but did forget to put the freshly charged battery inthe camera! But the river is not a very attractive place (maybe I should have taken photos for that reason!). Did see dolphins- 3 very close to the boat , diving in and out, though not right out the water. Althea kept missing them but finally she managed to see these 3 so she was very pleased. Thrilled was the Russian lady who joined us- she had never seen dolphins that close before.
> In fact we were told that Adelaide and Perth (Western Australia not Scotland oddly enough) are the only 2 cities in the world where wild dolphins live. While these dolphind live round and rleate to humans they are not looked after by humans- they find there own food etc so are wild dolphins. Hadn't realised that this was so unique.
> And hten we went to the yarn place- all the ladies had a lovely time, spending their money. And Melissa kindly gave me a ball of yarn for bringing them all in (lovely bright colourful socks coming up sometime). I decided that it was a good place to wear my just finished sock club socks so showed her them- and then she showed me hers. We were both wearing the October socks which she designed and dyed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

love the tall cup.

sam



darowil said:


> And maybe I could send todays as well- I took it this morning being organised for once.
> This one is from Prague as well- I can't remember where we got them- just remeber buying them tthey looked so nice. Once I go tthem home I discovered that the pair of mugs were actually different sizes! And that is all that I can remember about them!
> This trip was my first time of having the internet used for accomadation. One of the guys we worked with arranged our accomdation for us. So of we went withme not at all sure it would work as I had never heard of booking accomadation online. (and now I often do it I must away so I have learnt just a little!). Not helped by the fact that our paper was in Czech- and sure enough it wasn't a proper booking. We never did work out what went wrong. They put us up in one room the first night and thenmoved us the next day so at lest we werent left 'homeless' .
> The small flower on one mug is the back of all three items and the large flower the front (well I guess it could be the other way but it looks like a front).


----------



## iamsam

what is a kilner jar?

sam

asked and answered - I googled it. can you pressure can with the flip top? I really like those - at least you wouldn't lose the lid.



TNS said:


> We use "mince" to mean ground beef, and "mincemeat" for the sweet, meat free (nowadays - see Lurkers comment) filling for mince pies! ?
> Another confusing language difference is referring to "cans" and "canning" which in UK means tin cans, not glass bottles. We therefore "bottle" our produce (in Kilner jars) but anything canned is purchased in a tin.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from Great Bend, still dark here for a little while longer. It is 2.2c/ 28f as of 06:01, we have a heat wave going on after the last few days.
> 
> The house is still very quiet not even DJ or the dogs are up yet. I am mistaken Kiwi has just let me know she is indeed awake.
> 
> Today's coffee and a little something for those Doctor Who fans I thought was cute.
> 
> Peaceful healing thoughts and hugs going out to those that are in need.


Lovely coffee as usual Caren - Love the Dr Who theme. After several weeks of faffing around I have finally decided to make a Dr Who scarf but at this stage I'm not sure if it will be finished in time for Christmas. When I bought the yarn last week, I picked out all the colours I needed, went to pay for it and the lady at the till just looked at the yarn and said "Making a Dr Who Scarf?" !!


----------



## iamsam

I wonder who knitted the purple bear. lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


----------



## iamsam

oh - I think I want to come and live with you. do people live on the other three islands?

sam



TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam,
Those spinach balls sound great. I" ll have to make some & freeze for the Christmas season. I already have everything but the spinach.

Maybe everyone already knows this but I do it when I make meatballs & it should work for this recipe too.
I put the mixture on a sheet of wax paper,form a long rope & fold the paper over & squish & roll it to the right size, then just cut 1 inch pieces. Much quicker than spooning it and making each little ball. I make oven meatballs this way, bake then freeze so they are ready when needed.
Just use whatever recipe you usually use for meatballs or meatloaf.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> pacer - you make me blush.
> 
> sam


Everything Pacer said is true, Sam. She doesn't lie. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam

Shirley - so sorry to hear your sister now has colon cancer as well as all her other problems. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family x


----------



## iamsam

thanks dollyclaire and I think I forgot to thank Julie for her recipe. I amy have to try this sometime.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> 125g/4oz unsalted butter, softened
> 125g/4oz icing sugar
> 2 tbsp boiling water
> 3 tbsp brandy
> 
> Cream together the butter and the icing sugar.
> 
> Beat in the boiling water and brandy until smooth.
> Chill until needed and serve with mince pies or Christmas pudding.
> 
> It is rather nice with a piece of Christmas cake although if you were from Yorkshire you would only eat your Christmas cake with cheese.
> I like it on toast as well!


----------



## iamsam

love your grandpa.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Dolly, I can remember my grandad making us Christmas cake sandwiches. He would butter the bread with brandy butter, put a slice of Christmas cake on top and then another slice of bread and butter. My grandma really disapproved of this so he did it more and more to annoy her!


----------



## iamsam

always good to see your smiling face shining in your avatar betty. sending healing energy to angie and hope this is a step toward healing her completely. also some healing energy for haley.

sounds like thanksgiving was a full day. I think cheeseburgers and onion rings sound wonderful anytime. lol

sam



Bulldog said:


> Sam, wonderful intro. I am sure Heather understands why you can't come more often. So glad your Thanksgiving meal went so well. Yes, it is normal for a female teenager to take 3 hrs to get ready, just as Kaye explained. LOL.
> Purl2diva, your little hat is adorable.
> Joy, you need to rest after a day like that.
> I see we already have 36 pages and I am so far behind. Don't know what is going on. Life got in the way again.
> Angie had her surgery and then Haley got sick, so I have been running to them. Had to get some Thanksgiving out to them. I only ended up with Allyson and my three grandchildren but we enjoyed each other. We all ae too much. I took as much as I could out to Angies and we still had too much left over. Jim picked us up Cheeseburgers and onion rings for supper and man were they good. I was so tired of Thanksgiving food.
> Have got to really get serious with weight loss the first of the year. This past year we have had to depend on fast food a good bit of the time and it has packed weight on both of us.
> I have had to lay my socks aside to get Christmas presents ready and still it will be the first of the year before they get them. I will never do a patterned sock again. I love the "mindless" part of making socks. Think I will keep mine basic except for the few cuffed ones I want to make.
> It is almost five a.m. here and sleep evades me. Sure hope I don't fall asleep in church tomorrow. I Love and Pray for you all. Will try and catch up tomorrow...Sending much love and many hugs...Betty


----------



## iamsam

I'm thinking if one added a bit of gin you might even forget you had a cold.

sam



KateB said:


> Not so great actually, got a bit of a scratchy throat. I'm going to make up more of Gottastitch's (at least I think it was hers) potion as I took it on Friday and it did seem to help. In case anyone missed it -
> 
> 1 tablespoon of cider vinegar
> 1 tablespoon of honey
> 2 tablespoons of water
> 1/4 teaspoon of chilli powder or cayenne pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon of ginger
> 
> Mix altogether in a bottle or container with lid and sip as needed. It's good stuff!


----------



## iamsam

when will the camera be working on burhou? please let us know if you find out. that was great fun to watch last year.

sam



TNS said:


> The main ones, which should appear on the atlas are in order of size, Jersey, Guernsey, Alderney and Sark. Guernsey bailiwick (county equivalent) also includes Alderney, Herm and Sark. Herm is close to Guernsey, 30min by boat and it has a tiny sister island Jethou, which is leased out to one family and not available for public visits. Lihou is linked to guernsey by causeway which means it is isolated at high tide. It's got remains of a monastery and a recent dig found many 10 -11C human remains which were re buried in consecrated ground.
> Alderney has the puffin cam base on the tiny island of Burhou which many of you have 'visited' on the live camera feed, and several notable rocky islands such as Casquets which has a light house and remains of the light keepers houses. (No residents, now automated lighthouse)
> Jersey also has a few of these tiny outcrops, but apart from the Ecrehous which are also uninhabited but have fisher men's shacks, I'm not familiar with them at all!
> From an administrative angle, all the Channel Islands are treated as either Jersey or Guernsey, each having its own independant law and government system, but it gets quite complicated so try Wikipedia for more detail!
> End of lecture!....... Whew.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your sister. life really doesn't seem fair sometimes - and in this instance I think it should be.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am wondering about Gottastch and Bob Glory -one of these days I am going to write down all our names (of the regulars at least) as I always seem to feel I am missing someone. It is too easy to drop out of sight with so many of us - I haven't seen a post from either of them for some time.
> 
> I woke up at 4 am and have been reading the TP posts - it is now 5:29 - so I am caught up with last weeks and this week as well. I started a Grandmas' favorite dish cloth -- they work up so quickly. I want to make 6 for each of the girls so I have better get at them. (Likely won't get them all finished but at least a start).
> 
> Working on the second sock of the pair I started last week. I bought some
> plastic 'tubs' yesterday -- for my yarn. I cannot believe the amount of yarn I have on hand . I have 4 'tubs' full,and that is only about l/3 of the yarn. I bought clear plastic so I can see what type of yarn I have in them.. hopefully it will make it easier to keep and tidier, as my workroom was looking like a hurricane had hit it. now to figure out what papers I need and what written patterns I want to keep. The rest of my house is quite tidy usually (thanks to Pat being a tidy person too) but my work room - tv and computer room is a disaster.
> 
> I haven't seen much more on the helicopter crash in Glasgow. What is the latest count? I hope they have managed to find everyone who was trapped. So sad.
> 
> ------------Once again I need your Prayers------
> I just found out my sister (who has alzheimers has colon cancer -- she is getting very confused and it is going to require surgery. I just hope she will be able to stay in the care place she is in and likes so well. Not sure if they are set up for nursing help. She does very well there and they take good care of her. What a dreadful disease. She was one of the smartest people I have ever known and so full of life. A Champion curler and still understands curling and explains it to all the other people living there. Her daughter is the CEO of Own the Podium - the group that funds the Canadian Olympic team --- and a former Women's champion breast stroke swimmer and Ontario Champion Curler -
> and her son is one of the 3 top ice makers in the world of curling. very focused family - .They all grew up on the curling rink as Marj curled competitively for years and all the kids did too.
> 
> She is in Ottawa and we still talk on the phone although I have seen her slowly leaving us this past few months. She had it long before anyone in the family knew - as she and her husband kept it secret- the died of a heart attack and the doctor phoned her daughter and told her she could not drive, or live alone - so in one week her husband passed away with a sudden heart attack, her keys were taken, her house was put up for sale and she was in an extended care place. Very very hard for her. They lived on a lake in a Cottage and there was absolutely no way she could live alone. Luckily, two of her children are headquartered in Ottawa so they take good care of her.
> 
> Please add her to your Prayers ( Marjorie is her name).
> 
> ------
> We are expecting bad weather here starting tomorrow - I guess we can't complain as the weather has been quite good for this part of the world.
> 
> It is so hard to believe that December is upon us-- each year goes by more quickly -- The Tea Party has made such a difference to me this past year and I (like all of us) look forward to catching up with everyone at least once a day.
> 
> So interesting to read about all the Channel Islands-- would so love to go there.
> 
> Talk to you all later. take care and have a good day.


----------



## Spider

Sam, thanks for PM. Poledra thanks for sending the pictures. Your gloves are so cute and love the buttons.
Shirley, will pray for your sister. Cancer on top of the dementia, that is so sad and I hope she isn't suffering or in pain. 
Julie, so glad to hear that you and Fale are talking on a regular schedule.
Betty, rest a little dear one.
Gwen, how are you feeling?
Zoe, glad to hear you are ok hope the computer problems turn out ok.
Angora, so glad to hear about your nephew. 
So glad Charlotte is home! I hope she can stay home.
I am tired today and working on laundry and then just pulled out the sewing machine to oil it and clean it. Leaving again tomorrow will seem so quick.
Sam, my husband has been coming with. Our oldest son works for John Deere and is a manager and asked his dad to help out with some of their inventory. So he is staying at my mothers also. I sure wish he could find a full time job then we could get an apartment and then drive to the lake for the weekends and my days off. My feet are better and I have supports for my shoes and they were doing good until yesterday. Six days in a row were just to much for this old lady I guess. Linda


----------



## iamsam

be sure and post a picture of it - what are you going to knit with it?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We are living longer these days, you never know, after all Noah was how old? lolol.... And I am planning to live a healthy life as long as my stash holds out.  Did I say that I just ordered about 12 more skeins that were on sale at Craftsy?   LOL
> 
> Love the flower mug, that's really pretty.


----------



## angelam

All the talk of Christmas cake is making me hungry. I was married to a Yorkshire man for many years and in spite of many weird customs (chip butties) I've never heard of cheese with Christmas cake! Christmas cake sandwich is another new one too!!


----------



## iamsam

you might have a professional look at your computer five - he might be able to clean it up for you.

sam

good to hear from you - stay well and warm



5mmdpns said:


> What I wrote in a pm to AZ Sticks:
> 
> I am fine Sandy. I had a lot of problems on fb. Lots of hackers and scammers not only with fb but personal email too. When I discovered this, I unfriended a whole bunch. I have heard that the hackers can get your friends' addresses and stuff like that and so I did not want that happening to you too. Sometimes my laptop acts up now so not sure what is going on. Perhaps it is just the busy season coming up or something. My phone lines have been weird too. I dont know what is going on.
> 
> I am busy with church, my family, winter stuff here, Christmas, and finally (hopefully it is all final) the end of dealing with my deceased husband's affairs. Zoe
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This hacking stuff takes weeks and weeks to get resolved. My Mom went through this this last summer. Seems it is my turn now.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> be sure and post a picture of it - what are you going to knit with it?
> 
> sam


A cowl for a Christmas gift for a friend.  Will do. The other part is for a little girls dress that I have a pattern for, will try to get them all done for Christmas. May be spending some sleepless nights. lol


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Zoe, that explains it, it really sucks that people can't be happy without trying to get into other peoples business, I certainly hope that you caught it quick and enough they did not manage to get into anything.
> How is your dad doing?
> Take care, hugs.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

5mmdpns said:


> What I wrote in a pm to AZ Sticks:
> 
> I am fine Sandy. I had a lot of problems on fb. Lots of hackers and scammers not only with fb but personal email too. When I discovered this, I unfriended a whole bunch. I have heard that the hackers can get your friends' addresses and stuff like that and so I did not want that happening to you too. Sometimes my laptop acts up now so not sure what is going on. Perhaps it is just the busy season coming up or something. My phone lines have been weird too. I dont know what is going on.
> 
> I am busy with church, my family, winter stuff here, Christmas, and finally (hopefully it is all final) the end of dealing with my deceased husband's affairs. Zoe
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This hacking stuff takes weeks and weeks to get resolved. My Mom went through this this last summer. Seems it is my turn now.


Sorry you've been having computer problems. I had the same thing last week with phone and broadband. Fingers crossed, it seems OK now. Hope yours starts behaving soon.


----------



## angelam

Angora - hope Christopher continues to make slow but sure improvements every day.


----------



## iamsam

I do not sleep well on an empty stomach.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am up- but contemplating heading back to bed for a bit- I still have the mild head-ache- which I am sure is just because I still tired. I know they say it is not good to sleep with a full stomach- but I find I often sleep better then, and I did last night! I need also to get a load of washing on. Hope your Sunday has gone well!


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> Well it's easier to get to than Alderney, which is my favourite. (Alderney flights go from Southampton only, at present). If you are seriously interested pm me and I'll get you some info, although much of it is on the web.


Thanks TNS that's really kind of you. I'll certainly be in touch when the time comes.


----------



## nittergma

LOLOLOL!!! Love those cartoons!!


Poledra65 said:


>


----------



## purl2diva

Just got back from church and the chili cook off. Our group of six each made our own recipe and then dumped them altogether and we won first prize which was a bottle of wine. We are going to get together for a girls' night out to eat leftovers and drink the wine. Should be fun.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good idea.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam,
> Those spinach balls sound great. I" ll have to make some & freeze for the Christmas season. I already have everything but the spinach.
> 
> Maybe everyone already knows this but I do it when I make meatballs & it should work for this recipe too.
> I put the mixture on a sheet of wax paper,form a long rope & fold the paper over & squish & roll it to the right size, then just cut 1 inch pieces. Much quicker than spooning it and making each little ball. I make oven meatballs this way, bake then freeze so they are ready when needed.
> Just use whatever recipe you usually use for meatballs or meatloaf.


----------



## iamsam

thank you - still blushing.

sam



jheiens said:


> Everything Pacer said is true, Sam. She doesn't lie. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


>


LOL LOL :lol: so funny and true :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## iamsam

that is good news - I was afraid you were only seeing him on days off - still praying for him to find work.

sam



Spider said:


> Sam, thanks for PM. Poledra thanks for sending the pictures. Your gloves are so cute and love the buttons.
> Shirley, will pray for your sister. Cancer on top of the dementia, that is so sad and I hope she isn't suffering or in pain.
> Julie, so glad to hear that you and Fale are talking on a regular schedule.
> Betty, rest a little dear one.
> Gwen, how are you feeling?
> Zoe, glad to hear you are ok hope the computer problems turn out ok.
> Angora, so glad to hear about your nephew.
> So glad Charlotte is home! I hope she can stay home.
> I am tired today and working on laundry and then just pulled out the sewing machine to oil it and clean it. Leaving again tomorrow will seem so quick.
> Sam, my husband has been coming with. Our oldest son works for John Deere and is a manager and asked his dad to help out with some of their inventory. So he is staying at my mothers also. I sure wish he could find a full time job then we could get an apartment and then drive to the lake for the weekends and my days off. My feet are better and I have supports for my shoes and they were doing good until yesterday. Six days in a row were just to much for this old lady I guess. Linda


----------



## iamsam

talk about collaboration.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Just got back from church and the chili cook off. Our group of six each made our own recipe and then dumped them altogether and we won first prize which was a bottle of wine. We are going to get together for a girls' night out to eat leftovers and drink the wine. Should be fun.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I'm thinking if one added a bit of gin you might even forget you had a cold.
> 
> sam


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## pacer

5mmdpns said:


> What I wrote in a pm to AZ Sticks:
> 
> I am fine Sandy. I had a lot of problems on fb. Lots of hackers and scammers not only with fb but personal email too. When I discovered this, I unfriended a whole bunch. I have heard that the hackers can get your friends' addresses and stuff like that and so I did not want that happening to you too. Sometimes my laptop acts up now so not sure what is going on. Perhaps it is just the busy season coming up or something. My phone lines have been weird too. I dont know what is going on.
> 
> I am busy with church, my family, winter stuff here, Christmas, and finally (hopefully it is all final) the end of dealing with my deceased husband's affairs. Zoe
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This hacking stuff takes weeks and weeks to get resolved. My Mom went through this this last summer. Seems it is my turn now.


A few weeks ago someone in Mexico tried hacking my email but my provider denied them access since I have never tried accessing my account previously from that location. I immediately changed my password and so far everything seems secure.


----------



## iamsam

I get the newsletter from the Cleveland clinic - the latest one had this little article which I though was interesting.

sam

Avoid overeating at holiday parties with these two little words: I dont. 
Daily DoseIf the assortment of unhealthy foods and treats at holiday parties sometimes makes you want to RSVP "No, thank you" simply to avoid all the temptation, try this reframing exercise. Next time, instead of saying I cant, say I don't eat When you say, I dont, you're choosing words that signal empowerment and determination rather than ones that signal deprivation. In four separate studies, researchers examined how empowered refusal increased feelings of control and self-awareness, especially with food. When it came to deciding whether to eat certain foods, saying I dont was nearly three times as effective as no and eight times more effective than I cant. To strengthen this mind-set even more, try adding: I dont eatand I feel better, suggests Jane Pernotto Ehrman, MEd, a behavioral health specialist at the Cleveland Clinic Wellness Institute. What we say to ourselves becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, and the more we follow through with this mind-set, the stronger our resolve and the greater our success.


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> All the talk of Christmas cake is making me hungry. I was married to a Yorkshire man for many years and in spite of many weird customs (chip butties) I've never heard of cheese with Christmas cake! Christmas cake sandwich is another new one too!!


I am a Lancastrian and can assure you that there is nothing "weird" about chip butties. They are one of your five a day, in fact.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Miss Pam lives in Seattle and we have already said that we will make it to the West Coast some day. :thumbup:


And we would love to have you here!


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> I am a Lancastrian and can assure you that there is nothing "weird" about chip butties. They are one of your five a day, in fact.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> The (Gerald) Durrell centre is in Jersey, still run by his wife as a charity, but you are encouraged not to call it a zoo. Its a conservation trust. Apparently Gerald hated the image of a zoo so forbade anyone to use it for his centre, which concentrates on conservation breeding programmes. I've been a few times and its a really good place to spend a day out.


I was there a number of years ago when they had just opened the new enclosure for the orang-utans - it was fabulous. DH practically had to drag me away, I could have stood there all day watching them! They also had an outside area which was straight across from the children's adventure playground. As I stood there looking at the orangs I wasn't sure if the kids were watching them or they were watching the kids!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


>


Oh how true is that! (Ref to the Marlene cartoon.)


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam,
> Those spinach balls sound great. I" ll have to make some & freeze for the Christmas season. I already have everything but the spinach.
> 
> Maybe everyone already knows this but I do it when I make meatballs & it should work for this recipe too.
> I put the mixture on a sheet of wax paper,form a long rope & fold the paper over & squish & roll it to the right size, then just cut 1 inch pieces. Much quicker than spooning it and making each little ball. I make oven meatballs this way, bake then freeze so they are ready when needed.
> Just use whatever recipe you usually use for meatballs or meatloaf.


That is a good tip! I usually roll them in my hands, but this would be a lot less messy. Only tip I have is to use wet hands and then the mixture doesn't stick to you so readily.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I got Marlas' Christmas gift figured out, I ordered a stand for her 15 inch Cricket Loom. She has the loom but hasn't used it since she doesn't have a table or desk on which to anchor it, this will solve that problem nicely.
> Feels good to get things accomplished


Is Marla your daughter? What does she make on the loom?
It is always good when you know what to buy. I am having more trouble than usual.
I bought my younger son a T-shirt & socks that have insect repellant in them, he is planning a trip to Thialand in the new year if he gets his shoulder problem fixed. I thought that should be a good idea if he is where malaria is prevalent.
My older son I want to buy a propane frying pan for him to use when he goes fishing. He ice fishes in winter & will put it in the boat in summer so they can do " shore lunch". Just have to get to the city to go shopping.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I'm thinking if one added a bit of gin you might even forget you had a cold.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> I am a Lancastrian and can assure you that there is nothing "weird" about chip butties. They are one of your five a day, in fact.


Love it!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have been so remiss in my comments that I would like to issue a general apology.... it seems that I have been doing much to much "flying by" and not enough checking up on all of you.... I have done some skimming and I would really like to go back and do a more thorough read - but I frankly don't know that it will happen. The pictures of the snow and skies have been wonderful - I snagged a great sunset last night and as soon as I find my camera I will post it.... I know I laid it down in my office someplace.... the knitting has been inspiring - Julie your sweater is wonderful and I question anyone who wouldn't be thrilled with it - I certainly would love it- and Kaye your mitts are just great!!! The buttons are something that I would have no patience to do- so I really admire the detail. I'm glad to hear of improvement for Angora's nephew Christopher, and my heart goes out to those effected by the helo crash and now the train wreck here in NY. Such tragedy serves only to remind us to be grateful for the safety of those we love. I am feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment and it is so nice to stop, take a breath, and check in here. Missing those who are absent and I hope that they are merely busy with the season. Dear Spider - so good to hear from you and glad that Mom is doing better - you are thought of every day and I am sending out happy thoughts and strength to all who could use a little!!! Purple and NanaCaren (and DJ)- thanks so much for the lovely cups and garden pics - they are sure to bring a smile to all who see them and if we can share nothing else.... a smile is a wonderful thing. Be safe to all who are traveling - be it to the mailbox across the road, or for work or play across the country.... I am going to pick up on page 35 and read the last dozen pages or so. And hopefully by then DH will have woken up from his "chair nap" and I can get back in the living and continue my Christmas decorating!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

I can hear the wheels turning Purple!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Now that has given me an idea :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

That leaf picture needs to be framed and hung on a wall!!!! That along with the one you took of the leaves in the drive a few days ago.......... love the pillow in your purple chair....did you make that???? I could use a closer look!!! Your Mr. P must be a lovely man.... I don't think DH would be happy about a purple chair.... but then again, one never knows till one tries!!! And every time I look at one of your Buddha's I find myself taking a deeeeep breath!! Thanks! luv-AZ



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Cake making, sewing and knitting are the order of the day today.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but here are todays photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Wasn't ordering you, just being silly.


However, by listening to you- I have now rested, and feel much better- just having my KTP fix, then on to the scarf I have promised Vivien.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I got Marlas' Christmas gift figured out, I ordered a stand for her 15 inch Cricket Loom. She has the loom but hasn't used it since she doesn't have a table or desk on which to anchor it, this will solve that problem nicely.
> Feels good to get things accomplished


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

What a lovely view................I would never get a bit done for staring out the window!!!!!! luv-AZ


TNS said:


> Its a sunny morning here!!! A bit crisp with foolish breeze but so good to get a brighter day, so here's a pic from my window in Guernsey over the harbour and out to the island of Herm with its little sister island Jethou. On the right further away is Sark.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Sam, thanks for PM. Poledra thanks for sending the pictures. Your gloves are so cute and love the buttons.
> Shirley, will pray for your sister. Cancer on top of the dementia, that is so sad and I hope she isn't suffering or in pain.
> Julie, so glad to hear that you and Fale are talking on a regular schedule.
> Betty, rest a little dear one.
> Gwen, how are you feeling?
> Zoe, glad to hear you are ok hope the computer problems turn out ok.
> Angora, so glad to hear about your nephew.
> So glad Charlotte is home! I hope she can stay home.
> I am tired today and working on laundry and then just pulled out the sewing machine to oil it and clean it. Leaving again tomorrow will seem so quick.
> Sam, my husband has been coming with. Our oldest son works for John Deere and is a manager and asked his dad to help out with some of their inventory. So he is staying at my mothers also. I sure wish he could find a full time job then we could get an apartment and then drive to the lake for the weekends and my days off. My feet are better and I have supports for my shoes and they were doing good until yesterday. Six days in a row were just to much for this old lady I guess. Linda


It is working out a bit hap hazard, but that is ok- better some contact than no contact!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I do not sleep well on an empty stomach.
> 
> sam


And I often am sleepy now-a-days after eating, anyway!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Please add her to your Prayers ( Marjorie is her name).

Dear Shirley - prayers for Marjorie and you and your family are going up- luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

And a big hug to you Patches :thumbup:


Patches39 said:


> Ditto  another answered prayer for Charlotte, know the family is happy, as are we. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> what is a kilner jar?
> 
> sam
> 
> asked and answered - I googled it. can you pressure can with the flip top? I really like those - at least you wouldn't lose the lid.


With the original Kilner type you could! (Lose the lid) They have a screw down lid, but the flip top types are also commonly used for the same thing now (but these aren't Kilners)


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> when will the camera be working on burhou? please let us know if you find out. that was great fun to watch last year.
> 
> sam


It usually starts in the spring when the puffins are first back. The wildlife trust is hoping to set up a gannet camera too, on one of the gannet colonies on a rock stack called Ortac. You can check their site for news
http://www.alderneywildlife.org


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> All the talk of Christmas cake is making me hungry. I was married to a Yorkshire man for many years and in spite of many weird customs (chip butties) I've never heard of cheese with Christmas cake! Christmas cake sandwich is another new one too!!


What's wrong with chip butties?? :-o We also used to have sugar butties when we got hungry, and that was in North Staffordshire...... I imagine that made us almost northerners but certainly not yorkshiremen.
Aren't our regional differences funny? We also had lovely pancake-like oatcakes which I stock up on whenever I get to the area. Otherwise i only see the smaller crisp Scottish type biscuits (savoury cookies)


----------



## martina

Sliced oranges with sugar butties anyone?


----------



## TNS

AZ Sticks said:


> What a lovely view................I would never get a bit done for staring out the window!!!!!! luv-AZ


Yes, I'm very lucky. The whole scene was much more grey by lunchtime, went for a walk further up the coast and the wind felt bitter without the power of the sunshine - but it's still good to be able to be so close to the sea and seabirds and hear the waves crashing on the rocks.


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> Sliced oranges with sugar butties anyone?


Worth trying..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> What's wrong with chip butties?? :-o We also used to have sugar butties when we got hungry, and that was in North Staffordshire...... I imagine that made us almost northerners but certainly not yorkshiremen.
> Aren't our regional differences funny? We also had lovely pancake-like oatcakes which I stock up on whenever I get to the area. Otherwise i only see the smaller crisp Scottish type biscuits (savoury cookies)


Nothing wrong at all with chip butties - even if they are weird! I love them, as long as they have plenty of salt and ketchup on them! When I was growing up in Hampshire I remember always asking for sugar sandwiches when I had to take a packed lunch on school trips. That and ketchup sandwiches!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Sliced oranges with sugar butties anyone?


Sounds rather good to me, may have to try one.


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Morning Shirley, will definitely add Marjorie to the prayer list.
> Hugs


Marjorie has been added to the prayer list too


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Nothing wrong at all with chip butties - even if they are weird! I love them, as long as they have plenty of salt and ketchup on them! When I was growing up in Hampshire I remember always asking for sugar sandwiches when I had to take a packed lunch on school trips. That and ketchup sandwiches!


I put crisps (chips here) on sandwiches mostly barbecue flavored, tastes good with cheese or egg or tuna. Brown sugar sandwiches were one of dads favorites.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> The (Gerald) Durrell centre is in Jersey, still run by his wife as a charity, but you are encouraged not to call it a zoo. Its a conservation trust. Apparently Gerald hated the image of a zoo so forbade anyone to use it for his centre, which concentrates on conservation breeding programmes. I've been a few times and its a really good place to spend a day out.


Used to visit it regularly when I lived in Jersey, a friend of mine was his secretary for a while and found it very difficult typing letters with a little monkey sitting on the typewriter! He was a lovely man.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Nothing wrong at all with chip butties - even if they are weird! I love them, as long as they have plenty of salt and ketchup on them! When I was growing up in Hampshire I remember always asking for sugar sandwiches when I had to take a packed lunch on school trips. That and ketchup sandwiches!


I used to love condensed milk on bread and butter. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's too cool, it's pretty good when mother nature works with your color scheme isn't it?
> 
> :thumbup:


Don't you just love Mother Nature


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Lovely pictures as usual Purple. I can't believe the purple leaf is real - felt sure it was one you had put there! I'm a bit late getting on line tonight. Been busy all day.


It really was a vibrant purple lying with the yellow and brown acer leaves.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> It really was a vibrant purple lying with the yellow and brown acer leaves.


beautiful leaves


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I'm thinking if one added a bit of gin you might even forget you had a cold.
> 
> sam


lol that just might work


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I wonder who knitted the purple bear. lol
> 
> sam


The Purple Knitwit!


----------



## pacer

So what exactly is sugar butties? I tried googling it on the computer and one explanation cannot be what you are talking about as it referred to slang language for some US cuss type words.


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> That leaf picture needs to be framed and hung on a wall!!!! That along with the one you took of the leaves in the drive a few days ago.......... love the pillow in your purple chair....did you make that???? I could use a closer look!!! Your Mr. P must be a lovely man.... I don't think DH would be happy about a purple chair.... but then again, one never knows till one tries!!! And every time I look at one of your Buddha's I find myself taking a deeeeep breath!! Thanks! luv-AZ


It was Mr P that suggested we paint one wall of our bedroom a pale purple so I just had to do the accessories purple as well! Yes I did make the cushions, I'll take some close ups of them tomorrow. xx


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> It really was a vibrant purple lying with the yellow and brown acer leaves.


I thought it was staged. That was a beautiful picture.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> So what exactly is sugar butties? I tried googling it on the computer and one explanation cannot be what you are talking about as it referred to slang language for some US cuss type words.


butties
Web definitions
(butty) a sandwich; "a bacon butty"
http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=butty


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Caren, how are you. I've had a lazy day, cooking, sewing and knitting. I remember my grandma used to give me an orange to suck into which she had pushed some sugar cubes. That was when oranges first appeared in the shops here after WWII.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> It was Mr P that suggested we paint one wall of our bedroom a pale purple so I just had to do the accessories purple as well! Yes I did make the cushions, I'll take some close ups of them tomorrow. xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

dollyclaire said:


> Marjorie has been added to the prayer list too


Thanks so much everyone -- I just talked to her as she is home -- asked her where she was as I tried to call her yesterday and the day before (she was in the hospital. She said she hadn't gone out - must have been in the 'living room' -- has no memory of the hospital visit. It seems she will definitely be getting colon surgery and will have use a colestomy bag (not sure what it is called) and I can't imagine that will be something she will accept easily - especially if she doesn't know why.

It seems that there are others in the place she is living so hopefully they will be able to deal with her. she is a strong minded woman and I am concerned that they will have problems. oh well, nothing I can do about it here. Her daughter said she was really difficult in the hospital -- wanted to go 'home' Such a dreadful disease! thanks for all your prayers -- Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, how are you. I've had a lazy day, cooking, sewing and knitting. I remember my grandma used to give me an orange to suck into which she had pushed some sugar cubes. That was when oranges first appeared in the shops here after WWII.


Hi Purple, I have had a bit of a lazy day as well. A friend cam over we visited for a few hours. I have had DJ here with me all day, whom an other friend of mine entertained on you tube by sending her links to Wallace and Gromit and Morph. We tried to get Willo the whisp, the Bridegroom to play but it wouldn't. 
My grandma did the same and with lemons as well. My favorites were tangerines.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> It really was a vibrant purple lying with the yellow and brown acer leaves.


It obviously new which garden to drop in!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Hi Purple, I have had a bit of a lazy day as well. A friend cam over we visited for a few hours. I have had DJ here with me all day, whom an other friend of mine entertained on you tube by sending her links to Wallace and Gromit and Morph. We tried to get Willo the whisp, the Bridegroom to play but it wouldn't.
> My grandma did the same and with lemons as well.


Glad you;ve had a lazy day too. My Mum used to put sugar on lettuce and with cooked peas. Not sure where she got that idea from.


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> So what exactly is sugar butties? I tried googling it on the computer and one explanation cannot be what you are talking about as it referred to slang language for some US cuss type words.


A butty is a slang word for sandwich. I think it originated in the north of England.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> It obviously new which garden to drop in!


It was the only one left all the other leaves had gone ages ago.
Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much everyone -- I just talked to her as she is home -- asked her where she was as I tried to call her yesterday and the day before (she was in the hospital. She said she hadn't gone out - must have been in the 'living room' -- has no memory of the hospital visit. It seems she will definitely be getting colon surgery and will have use a colestomy bag (not sure what it is called) and I can't imagine that will be something she will accept easily - especially if she doesn't know why.
> 
> It seems that there are others in the place she is living so hopefully they will be able to deal with her. she is a strong minded woman and I am concerned that they will have problems. oh well, nothing I can do about it here. Her daughter said she was really difficult in the hospital -- wanted to go 'home' Such a dreadful disease! thanks for all your prayers -- Shirley


Hi Shirley, Glad you were able to talk to your sister. You and your family are in my thoughts. xxx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you;ve had a lazy day too. My Mum used to put sugar on lettuce and with cooked peas. Not sure where she got that idea from.


That would be different, I have had sugar on cabbage before. I was told it made the cabbage taste better. I find peas sweet enough. Will have to ask mum if grandma put sugar with her peas.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> That would be different, I have had sugar on cabbage before. I was told it made the cabbage taste better. I find peas sweet enough. Will have to ask mum if grandma put sugar with her peas.


I can remember my Mum putting a load of salt in vegetables when she was cooking them. I don't use salt at all. Can't even stand salted butter. Funny how tastes change.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now, night night everyone. x


----------



## martina

Goodnight Purple. Sweet dreams.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now, night night everyone. x


Night night Purple - see you tomorrow xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I can remember my Mum putting a load of salt in vegetables when she was cooking them. I don't use salt at all. Can't even stand salted butter. Funny how tastes change.


Mum didn't cook with salt so I grew up with out, I can really taste when other use salt. Unsalted butter for me as well If I think something needs salt I can add it myself. My tastes have changed a lot over the years. I even eat anchovies on occasion.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you;ve had a lazy day too. My Mum used to put sugar on lettuce and with cooked peas. Not sure where she got that idea from.


This old rhyme just popped into my head -

I eat my peas with honey,
I've done so all my life,
To you it may seem funny,
But it keeps them on my knife!

It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now, night night everyone. x


night night sweat dreams

Hugs and healing energies floating your way in a purple haze of peacefulness.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> I am a Lancastrian and can assure you that there is nothing "weird" about chip butties. They are one of your five a day, in fact.


Had to look up what one is and now I know, but I also found this, too funny, who knew. 
The song is to the tune of "Annie's Song" by John Denver:[2]
You Fill Up My Senses,
Like A Gallon Of Magnet,
Like A Packet Of Woodbines,
Like A Good Pinch Of Snuff,
Like A Night Out In Sheffield,
Like A Greasy Chip Butty,
Like Sheffield United,
Come Fill Me Again,
Na Na Na Na Na...OOOOHH!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> This old rhyme just popped into my head -
> 
> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life,
> To you it may seem funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife!
> 
> It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


We said that too all the time, never ate my peas with honey or with a knife.


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Just got back from church and the chili cook off. Our group of six each made our own recipe and then dumped them altogether and we won first prize which was a bottle of wine. We are going to get together for a girls' night out to eat leftovers and drink the wine. Should be fun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Marla your daughter? What does she make on the loom?
> It is always good when you know what to buy. I am having more trouble than usual.
> I bought my younger son a T-shirt & socks that have insect repellant in them, he is planning a trip to Thialand in the new year if he gets his shoulder problem fixed. I thought that should be a good idea if he is where malaria is prevalent.
> My older son I want to buy a propane frying pan for him to use when he goes fishing. He ice fishes in winter & will put it in the boat in summer so they can do " shore lunch". Just have to get to the city to go shopping.


Marla is my Stepmother, I think she has made rugs on looms in the past, this one she hasn't used since getting it, as she has know where to sit and work on it. 
Now those are great ideas, the socks would even work for fishing if the mosquitos and gnats were to get bad. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Spent the afternoon making chocolates of various sorts. Did sugarfree chocolate dipped pecans for a coworker who will have surgery this coming Friday. She is diabetic and loves it when I make sugarfree nut clusters. This time I did the pecans dipped on one end in the chocolate. I know she will love them and it will be a real treat during her recovery time. Also made some dark chocolate and peppermint bark and molded candies with mint chocolate of leaves and musical symbols. I am sending some to the friend who taught my son to make pie crust and then sent home an apple pie. Returning her dish with treats for her and her grandma. 

Dishes are washed and now thinking of getting ready for the work week and getting some rest.


----------



## iamsam

all right - we need to know what chip butties are.

sam



martina said:


> I am a Lancastrian and can assure you that there is nothing "weird" about chip butties. They are one of your five a day, in fact.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Had to look up what one is and now I know, but I also found this, too funny, who knew.
> The song is to the tune of "Annie's Song" by John Denver:[2]
> You Fill Up My Senses,
> Like A Gallon Of Magnet,
> Like A Packet Of Woodbines,
> Like A Good Pinch Of Snuff,
> Like A Night Out In Sheffield,
> Like A Greasy Chip Butty,
> Like Sheffield United,
> Come Fill Me Again,
> Na Na Na Na Na...OOOOHH!


That's a real Yorkshire rhyme! Never heard it before, but it took an American to find it!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that's one reason I always wear plastic gloves when I need to roll something - it doesn't stick as bad and if I have to butter my hands they don't get smeary.

sam



KateB said:


> That is a good tip! I usually roll them in my hands, but this would be a lot less messy. Only tip I have is to use wet hands and then the mixture doesn't stick to you so readily.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> all right - we need to know what chip butties are.
> 
> sam


English to American translation. French fries between two slices of bread and butter!!


----------



## angelam

OK enough discussion about chip butties. If I don't get to bed I'll have to start eating! Have to be bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow as I'm meeting a VIP for coffee!! Night night all x


----------



## iamsam

thanks tns - will keep checking.

sam



TNS said:


> It usually starts in the spring when the puffins are first back. The wildlife trust is hoping to set up a gannet camera too, on one of the gannet colonies on a rock stack called Ortac. You can check their site for news
> http://www.alderneywildlife.org


----------



## iamsam

I took brown sugar sandwiches (bread spread thickly with butter) all four years in high school.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I put crisps (chips here) on sandwiches mostly barbecue flavored, tastes good with cheese or egg or tuna. Brown sugar sandwiches were one of dads favorites.


----------



## iamsam

as much as she would be missed it would be a blessing to her and everyone else if she could just slip away in her sleep. it would certainly eliminate her being confused and having a colestomy bad to take care of - even when you are altogether it is a trial to take care of.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much everyone -- I just talked to her as she is home -- asked her where she was as I tried to call her yesterday and the day before (she was in the hospital. She said she hadn't gone out - must have been in the 'living room' -- has no memory of the hospital visit. It seems she will definitely be getting colon surgery and will have use a colestomy bag (not sure what it is called) and I can't imagine that will be something she will accept easily - especially if she doesn't know why.
> 
> It seems that there are others in the place she is living so hopefully they will be able to deal with her. she is a strong minded woman and I am concerned that they will have problems. oh well, nothing I can do about it here. Her daughter said she was really difficult in the hospital -- wanted to go 'home' Such a dreadful disease! thanks for all your prayers -- Shirley


----------



## iamsam

do you dream in purple also?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now, night night everyone. x


----------



## iamsam

oh my goodness - that rhyme brings back memories.

thanks kate.

sam



KateB said:


> This old rhyme just popped into my head -
> 
> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life,
> To you it may seem funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife!
> 
> It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief 20 pages behind! :shock: Well it was our first day of Summer here and we got to 30c. And it is 27c now at 8.45pm. We are only supposed to go down to 18v overnight. Quite a shock when we go from 17c straight to this. I will have a look and see if Darrowil posted their temp.


We only reached 27- overcast all day. Did not look like summer at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Had to look up what one is and now I know, but I also found this, too funny, who knew.
> The song is to the tune of "Annie's Song" by John Denver:[2]
> You Fill Up My Senses,
> Like A Gallon Of Magnet,
> Like A Packet Of Woodbines,
> Like A Good Pinch Of Snuff,
> Like A Night Out In Sheffield,
> Like A Greasy Chip Butty,
> Like Sheffield United,
> Come Fill Me Again,
> Na Na Na Na Na...OOOOHH!


Have heard this more than once when growing up, brings back memories


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I took brown sugar sandwiches (bread spread thickly with butter) all four years in high school.
> 
> sam


That is what dad liked I liked just enough butter to hold the brown sugar in place. sometimes I still like one but put cinnamon on it now.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Have got to really get serious with weight loss the first of the year. This past year we have had to depend on fast food a good bit of the time and it has packed weight on both of us.
> .Betty


If you life remains as chaotic as last year the 5:2 diet that Kate put me onto could work well. You eat a maximum of only 500 calories 2 days of the week (any 2 days) and for the other 5 you eat normally. And while when I go crazy over what I eat on those days I don't lose as long as I am half way sensible I lose-I'm losing again now in the build up to Christmas. 
And this would fit in easier- you simply don't eat a meal (or I often get a MacDolds garden salad- they are only small and have very few calories as only lettuce, cucumber and a bot of tomato with low fat dressing). Kate eats nothing all day and just has an evening meal. I spread mine over the day. Have just had an apple- my first food for today at 11am. Catching up with Maryanne soon and will have a cooffe and then a fibre bar later and a low calorie soup for tea. Very flexible because you can change the days you fast as it suits your week. No guarantee that you will eat well- but my logic is that I don't eat well so its no worse than what I am going to be doing anyway and I lose weight so that has to be better.


----------



## iamsam

now here is a quick recipe when you are tired of thanksgiving leftovers --- sam

4-Ingredient Pizza Bake

A Sandra Lee Favorite! Craving pizza? Just add water to Bisquick® Complete biscuit mix and you'll make quick work out of a pizza bake that's in the oven in less than 15 minutes.

	Prep Time 10 min 
	Total Time 35 min 
	Servings 8 
Ingredients
2 
pouches (7.5 oz each) Bisquick® Complete buttermilk biscuit mix 
1 
cup water 
1 
jar (14 oz) pizza sauce 
1 
package (8 oz) sliced pepperoni 
2 
cups shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz)

Directions
Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray. In medium bowl, stir Bisquick mix and water until soft dough forms. Drop half of dough by spoonfuls evenly in bottom of baking dish (dough will not completely cover bottom of dish). 
Drizzle about 1 cup pizza sauce over dough. Arrange 1/2 of the pepperoni slices evenly over sauce. Top with 1 cup of the cheese. Repeat layers with remaining dough, pizza sauce, pepperoni and cheese. 
Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown. Cut into squares to serve. 
EXPERT TIPS
Expert Tips
To make half a recipe, divide ingredients in half; bake in sprayed 8-inch square glass baking dish for 22 to 25 minutes. 
Add your favorite pizza toppings to the layers. Try cooked sausage crumbles, chopped green bell pepper, onion or olives. 
NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING  Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 470 - Total Fat 28g - Dietary Fiber 2g

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/4-ingredient-pizza-bake/f4af756e-8a2a-41c8-b36a-f950fbed9fa6?niadd=BisquickF14&nicam3=Banners&nichn3=Outbrain&niseg3=OCT&nicreatID3=4Pizza


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> My mum has told me that her family when she was a child all used to eat christmas cake with cheese. She is from Yorkshire, England.


We weren't bought up that way- and don't remeber Grandpa eating cheese with his fruit cake and he came from Yorkshire. Must ask Mum if I remember next time I speak to her.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello everyone, I am having a cuppa and what better place to have it than on here. I am still only up to page 35 but have read some of the last page.... talking about chip butties etc.? Well, you can count me in on that! Love love them but I have to have butter on the bread also. I see Nana Caren you like potato chips (crisps) on sandwiches also.. me too, I often will squish them onto a sandwich or even pringles (sour cream and onion ones) YUM. Well they forecast us to have 30c today but at nearly midday now its 33c. LOL.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. I had to include the daleks, I will show it to DJ when she gets up. She is going around the house collecting up all the Doctor Who things. I created another Seth but female, not sure Sara-Mae approves though, her three hear anything that sounds remotely like Dr.Who they come running.


Ah- but thenit could be a good way of getting then where they are meant to be!


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you;ve had a lazy day too. My Mum used to put sugar on lettuce and with cooked peas. Not sure where she got that idea from.


My mum used to give me lettuce with sugar on too!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> ------------Once again I need your Prayers------
> I just found out my sister (who has alzheimers has colon cancer -- she is getting very confused and it is going to require surgery. I just hope she will be able to stay in the care place she is in and likes so well. Not sure if they are set up for nursing help. She does very well there and they take good care of her. What a dreadful disease. She was one of the smartest people I have ever known and so full of life. A Champion curler and still understands curling and explains it to all the other people living there. Her daughter is the CEO of Own the Podium - the group that funds the Canadian Olympic team --- and a former Women's champion breast stroke swimmer and Ontario Champion Curler -
> and her son is one of the 3 top ice makers in the world of curling. very focused family - .They all grew up on the curling rink as Marj curled competitively for years and all the kids did too.
> 
> She is in Ottawa and we still talk on the phone although I have seen her slowly leaving us this past few months. She had it long before anyone in the family knew - as she and her husband kept it secret- the died of a heart attack and the doctor phoned her daughter and told her she could not drive, or live alone - so in one week her husband passed away with a sudden heart attack, her keys were taken, her house was put up for sale and she was in an extended care place. Very very hard for her. They lived on a lake in a Cottage and there was absolutely no way she could live alone. Luckily, two of her children are headquartered in Ottawa so they take good care of her.
> 
> Please add her to your Prayers ( Marjorie is her name).


That does not sound good for Marjorie Shirley- and a warning that dementia and anaesthetics are not a good mix- it often worsens the dementia so be prepared for a worsening of your sisters mental state and I'm sorry to say that it could well not return to where it is now. So that is one thing to pray for- that it doesn't impact on her mental state.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Used to visit it regularly when I lived in Jersey, a friend of mine was his secretary for a while and found it very difficult typing letters with a little monkey sitting on the typewriter! He was a lovely man.


I have a cousin in Jersey... she has lived there for a long time. Small world.
Condensed milk in a sandwich... mmm maybe... if I need chocolate and dont have any I have been known to just sit with a tin and eat with a spoon. LOL


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> As long as it's after midnight it's no longer your fast day, so you're fine!


The problem withthat theory for me is that I weigh myself after a fast day (not becuase I will weigh less but becuase I have always had a similar amount the day before and so the weights are more accurate for comparison). And of course if I then eat after midnight the weight won't be accurate!


----------



## iamsam

and another one to add to the bourbon ball easters--sam

Five Minute Bourbon Balls
[click for printable version]
Yield: 1 1/2 dozen
Source: adapted from a vintage Betty Crocker microwave cookbook
Prep: 5 minutes, total time about 10 minutes

1/2 cup/ 4 oz. semisweet chocolate chips
2 tablespoons/ 43 g honey
1 1/2 cups finely ground vanilla wafers (such as Nilla Wafers)
1 1/2 cups/ 155g ground walnuts
3 tablespoons/ 45 ml bourbon whiskey (I used Wild Turkey Kentucky Bourbon)

Pour 1/2 cup of the ground walnuts in a small bowl and set aside for later use.

Mix chocolate chips and honey in a 1 1/2 quart microwaveable bowl.

Heat in the microwave at full power 1-2 minutes, until the mixture can be stirred smooth with no lumps remaining.

Stir in ground vanilla wafers, walnuts and whiskey.

Stir; mixture should be quite thick.

Scoop out mixture by the level tablespoons and roll into balls.

Roll in reserved 1/2 cup of ground walnuts.

Store tightly in a covered container. Flavor will fully develop over four days. Stored properly, these will keep up to 4 weeks.

Note: If you don't have a microwave, you can melt the chocolate and honey over medium-low heat in a saucepan. This may take a little longer (you'll have to abandon the 5 minute moniker) but it'll be worth the time and effort!

www.sprinklebakes.com


----------



## darowil

Good to know you are still around and doing fine Zoe- it was so long since you had posted anywhere that I was getting concerned that maybe something else had arisen in your boring life- after all nothing ever happens in your life does it?


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I have been so remiss in my comments that I would like to issue a general apology.... it seems that I have been doing much to much "flying by" and not enough checking up on all of you.... I have done some skimming and I would really like to go back and do a more thorough read - but I frankly don't know that it will happen. The pictures of the snow and skies have been wonderful - I snagged a great sunset last night and as soon as I find my camera I will post it.... I know I laid it down in my office someplace.... the knitting has been inspiring - Julie your sweater is wonderful and I question anyone who wouldn't be thrilled with it - I certainly would love it- and Kaye your mitts are just great!!! The buttons are something that I would have no patience to do- so I really admire the detail. I'm glad to hear of improvement for Angora's nephew Christopher, and my heart goes out to those effected by the helo crash and now the train wreck here in NY. Such tragedy serves only to remind us to be grateful for the safety of those we love. I am feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment and it is so nice to stop, take a breath, and check in here. Missing those who are absent and I hope that they are merely busy with the season. Dear Spider - so good to hear from you and glad that Mom is doing better - you are thought of every day and I am sending out happy thoughts and strength to all who could use a little!!! Purple and NanaCaren (and DJ)- thanks so much for the lovely cups and garden pics - they are sure to bring a smile to all who see them and if we can share nothing else.... a smile is a wonderful thing. Be safe to all who are traveling - be it to the mailbox across the road, or for work or play across the country.... I am going to pick up on page 35 and read the last dozen pages or so. And hopefully by then DH will have woken up from his "chair nap" and I can get back in the living and continue my Christmas decorating!!! luv-AZ


Sometime scanning is the only way to do it.  
Happy decorating.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> may we see your October socks - please?
> 
> sam


I'm working on seeing if I have enough yarn to do some matching fingerless mittens. If so I will wait until they are done and then take the socks and mittens together. If not enough then just socks soon.


----------



## sassafras123

PurpleFi, interesting o haveva friendvthat worked as Gerald Durrells sanctuary. 
KateB, envy you having visited and seen the Orangs. My daughter was in Indonesia for two years and Orang means orange man. Glad to know Gerald was a nice man. I love all of his books. He certainly can tell a good and hilarious tale.
Pacer, what a kind and great idea to return the pie plate with goodies.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> ------------Once again I need your Prayers------
> I just found out my sister (who has alzheimers has colon cancer -- she is getting very confused and it is going to require surgery. I just hope she will be able to stay in the care place she is in and likes so well. Not sure if they are set up for nursing help. She does very well there and they take good care of her. What a dreadful disease. She was one of the smartest people I have ever known and so full of life. A Champion curler and still understands curling and explains it to all the other people living there. Her daughter is the CEO of Own the Podium - the group that funds the Canadian Olympic team --- and a former Women's champion breast stroke swimmer and Ontario Champion Curler -
> and her son is one of the 3 top ice makers in the world of curling. very focused family - .They all grew up on the curling rink as Marj curled competitively for years and all the kids did too.
> 
> She is in Ottawa and we still talk on the phone although I have seen her slowly leaving us this past few months. She had it long before anyone in the family knew - as she and her husband kept it secret- the died of a heart attack and the doctor phoned her daughter and told her she could not drive, or live alone - so in one week her husband passed away with a sudden heart attack, her keys were taken, her house was put up for sale and she was in an extended care place. Very very hard for her. They lived on a lake in a Cottage and there was absolutely no way she could live alone. Luckily, two of her children are headquartered in Ottawa so they take good care of her.
> 
> Please add her to your Prayers ( Marjorie is her name).
> 
> ------
> Oh dear... Prayers and positive thoughts for your sister and also for you too.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> All the talk of Christmas cake is making me hungry. I was married to a Yorkshire man for many years and in spite of many weird customs (chip butties) I've never heard of cheese with Christmas cake! Christmas cake sandwich is another new one too!!


chip butties are good- but even better with crisps. Must be fresh white bread with butter though!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Don't you just love Mother Nature


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now, night night everyone. x


Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> This old rhyme just popped into my head -
> 
> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life,
> To you it may seem funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife!
> 
> It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Spent the afternoon making chocolates of various sorts. Did sugarfree chocolate dipped pecans for a coworker who will have surgery this coming Friday. She is diabetic and loves it when I make sugarfree nut clusters. This time I did the pecans dipped on one end in the chocolate. I know she will love them and it will be a real treat during her recovery time. Also made some dark chocolate and peppermint bark and molded candies with mint chocolate of leaves and musical symbols. I am sending some to the friend who taught my son to make pie crust and then sent home an apple pie. Returning her dish with treats for her and her grandma.
> 
> Dishes are washed and now thinking of getting ready for the work week and getting some rest.


You did get a lot accomplished. :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

KateB said:


> This old rhyme just popped into my head -
> 
> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life,
> To you it may seem funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife!
> 
> It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


Thanks for the memory. My grandmother a variation of that old rhyme. The difference was on the 3rd line she said "It makes my peas taste funny,"
I taught it to my kids too. Brings back warm memories!


----------



## Railyn

sugarsugar said:


> My mum used to give me lettuce with sugar on too!


My family put sugar on cottage cheese. We were told that is was the "old German" way of eatting cottage cheese. I have no idea if it was true or not. The family was from Hanover, Germany.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Sometime scanning is the only way to do it.
> Happy decorating.


That is what I am doing today, DJ has had my laptop tied up most of the afternoon watching videos from my friend. She has enough to keep her busy for the next two days.

The neatest thing I have seem in a while made from gingerbread DJ says I have to post this and make one. The posting no problem making one maybe not so much.


----------



## kehinkle

Sunday evening and it has taken me two days to catch up. Spent Saturday having lunch with Sam, then off to Toledo for an oil change and tire rotation. Stopped at Michael's but didn't buy anything. Then stopped at Big Lots (discount retail chain) for a few things. Decided pizza sounded good so called family members to join me at Pizza Hut. Eight of us plus Brodee. Gave him his bday present amd was reminded of the books I had bought for him. Duh moment. Oh well, he liked the card games I got him. Took leftover to DD1, who was at work, for DGD2 and her SO. Spent some time there. Emmett is walking! He turns 1 on Wednesday. Got a video on phone but won't play on tablet. He is coming down with a cold but was happy and playing while I was there.

Prayers for all who need them. Shirley, for you DSis. Such sad news. Zoe, good to hear from you. Have had probs with tablet. Keeps saying a virus but none detected. Finally ran a full scan and captured one. Tablet seems to be running better.

Nice pix posted. Too many to mention. Keep them coming.

Straightened up the van a bit and have two shopping bags to go through. Have a trip to Ann Arbor, MI tomorrow for DOT physical and some shopping. Had to redo ribbing on Emmett's hat (too large), glued the appliques on the bag for Katie and worked on the potholder today. 

My DD2 made the crockpot cake today using peach pie filling. Came out good, a bit burnt on the sides but still good. Will post pic.

Happy birthday, Brianna. So glad you joined us. Hello, to all newcomers.

Need to get through one bag tonight. See you all tomorrow.

Kathy


----------



## Patches39

Eyes are tired to much knitting,  trying to finish gifts. So will say night night, Praying for healing, peace and love to all, may everyone be blessed with what ever need they have.


----------



## Poledra65

Found my Christmas Cookbooks and since we were talking about mincemeat and I found this, haven't made it yet but plan to, thought I'd post it for y'all. 

Spicy Mincemeat Bread

6 Tablespoons butter or margarine
1 Cup packed light brown sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
21/2 Cups all-purpose flour
11/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 Cup dairy sour cream, I think I will try Greek yogurt
1 Cup prepared mincemeat
3/4 cup chopped pecans

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease a 9x5 inch loaf pan.*

Beat butter adn brown sugar in large bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs and vanilla until blended. Combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, baking powder, nutmeg and salt. Add flour mixture to butter mixture on low speed alternately with sour cream, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Mix well after each addition. Stir in mincemeat and pecans on low speed until blended. Spread into prepared pan. 

Bake 55-60 minutes until wooden toothpick inserted into center comes out clean Cool in pan 15 min. Remove from pan adn cool completely on wire rack. Store tightly wrapped in plastic wrap at room temperature. 
Makes 1 9x5 inch loaf

*Bread may also be baked in four 51/2 x 3 inch greased mini-loaf pans. prepare batter as directed. Bake at 350F for 45-50 minutes until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean. Proceed as directed.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is what I am doing today, DJ has had my laptop tied up most of the afternoon watching videos from my friend. She has enough to keep her busy for the next two days.
> 
> The neatest thing I have seem in a while made from gingerbread DJ says I have to post this and make one. The posting no problem making one maybe not so much.


 DJ will be quite content for a couple days?

Just put that one on Chrissys' todo list.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Sunday evening and it has taken me two days to catch up. Spent Saturday having lunch with Sam, then off to Toledo for an oil change and tire rotation. Stopped at Michael's but didn't buy anything. Then stopped at Big Lots (discount retail chain) for a few things. Decided pizza sounded good so called family members to join me at Pizza Hut. Eight of us plus Brodee. Gave him his bday present amd was reminded of the books I had bought for him. Duh moment. Oh well, he liked the card games I got him. Took leftover to DD1, who was at work, for DGD2 and her SO. Spent some time there. Emmett is walking! He turns 1 on Wednesday. Got a video on phone but won't play on tablet. He is coming down with a cold but was happy and playing while I was there.
> 
> Prayers for all who need them. Shirley, for you DSis. Such sad news. Zoe, good to hear from you. Have had probs with tablet. Keeps saying a virus but none detected. Finally ran a full scan and captured one. Tablet seems to be running better.
> 
> Nice pix posted. Too many to mention. Keep them coming.
> 
> Straightened up the van a bit and have two shopping bags to go through. Have a trip to Ann Arbor, MI tomorrow for DOT physical and some shopping. Had to redo ribbing on Emmett's hat (too large), glued the appliques on the bag for Katie and worked on the potholder today.
> 
> My DD2 made the crockpot cake today using peach pie filling. Came out good, a bit burnt on the sides but still good. Will post pic.
> 
> Happy birthday, Brianna. So glad you joined us. Hello, to all newcomers.
> 
> Need to get through one bag tonight. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Kathy


Wow, it's been a year already? How time flies. 
The cake looks really good, the dark spots just add to the flavor. :thumbup: 
Don't imagine the DOT physical is all that much fun, but you can make up for that with shopping afterward. 
Have a great day Kathy, safe travels and hugs.


----------



## Designer1234

Well, I was surfing , looking for a good movie and guess what I found! the Punkin chunkin !! I missed the first little while so missed Caren's spot but saw the kid's Dad being interviewed at the end and all the other shots. very interesting -- lots of fun. I was glad I saw it. 

NOt much doing here except we have a weather warning out - blizzard on the way overnight -we don't get many 'warnings' so I would imagine we will be surrounded by snow and cold tomorrow. We bought groceries today and I bought some tubs and spent the day organizing my yarn. big job done and I am happy it is! now to sort out my papers and patterns which I like less than organizing the yarn. I haven't had a chance this year to really sort my yarn so it is a good feeling to know that it is all color 

The workshops, getting two cataracts (both with problems after), skin cancer surgery and my darned shoulder, kept me from doing much else than 'hanging in there'.Lots of medical appointments for each of us this past year too.

Life is good though and we have come through a long four years and things are improving now. 

Caren I am not sure whether i saw you or not -- were some of the young people your grand children? very interesting -- boy some people really take it seriously and put lots of money in.


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> when will the camera be working on burhou? please let us know if you find out. that was great fun to watch last year.
> 
> sam


I popped on the site the other day and if memory serves they start filming in April.
EJ


----------



## Poledra65

Here's one that I think the kids and grands would love. 
Pistachio Shortbread Trees
prep time 1hour 15minutes

Cookies:
1 Cup Butter Softened
1/2 Cup sugar (granulated)
1/2 Cup finely choppped pistachios
21/4 Cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon vanilla
16 pretzel spindles or sticks broken in half

Icing:
1 Cup powdered sugar
1-3 Tablespoons milk

1: Heat oven to 325F Spray 2 cookie sheets with nonstick cooking spray. In large bowl, combine butter and sugar, beat until light and fluffy. Reserve 2 Tablespoons of the pistachios. Add remaining pistachios, flour and vanilla; mix well. Dough will be stiff. 
2: Divide dough evenly into 4 pieces; shape into balls. On lightly floured surface, pat each to form a 6 inch round. Place rounds on sprayed cookie sheets with table knife, lightly make indentations on surface of dough, dividing each round into 8 wedges. In outside edge of each wedge insert 1 pretzel half for tree trunk. 
3: Bake at 325F for 16-21 minutes or until edges are light golden brown. Cool 2 minutes; remove from cookie sheets. Place on wire racks to cool for 15 minutes or until completely cooled. 
4: Very finely chop reserved 2 Tablespoons pistachios. In small bowl, blend icing ingredients, adding enough milk for desired drizzling consistency. Drizzle icing in a zigzag design over each cookie. Before icing sets, sprinkle cookies with reserved pistachios. 
makes 32 cookies


----------



## kehinkle

Oh, forgot. Turtle pattern was culled from several free patterns so no actual one. Google crocheted turtle. There are a slew of them. Dog pattern is from Red Heart, I think, called hound dog pillow. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.i don't follow too many patterns, like to improvise.

Kathy


----------



## Spider

Everyone must be sleeping or knitting. Have to leave for work tomorrow and the weather doesn't sound good for the next three days. Will probably get our first snow. And for is I guess we can't complain. Have only gotten two cowls made for x-mas gifts done. Last year had the time and made so many gifts. Have one quilt almost done and hope to sew one more to give. Have a good week and will check in when I can.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Everyone must be sleeping or knitting. Have to leave for work tomorrow and the weather doesn't sound good for the next three days. Will probably get our first snow. And for is I guess we can't complain. Have only gotten two cowls made for x-mas gifts done. Last year had the time and made so many gifts. Have one quilt almost done and hope to sew one more to give. Have a good week and will check in when I can.


Have a safe trip back up to your moms, and I hope that the weather doesn't get too bad. It got really windy here, couldn't hear it in the house but went into the garage to get some things out of the storage and could really hear it whipping through over head. 
Hope this week is a bit easier on the feet, but you are right, retail tends to be mostly on your feet. 
Take care, see you when you are able to get on. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Marla is my Stepmother, I think she has made rugs on looms in the past, this one she hasn't used since getting it, as she has know where to sit and work on it.
> Now those are great ideas, the socks would even work for fishing if the mosquitos and gnats were to get bad. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I didn't think of the socks for fishing, I guess because I usually go barefoot then. They also sold a bunnyhug with the same repellant that I thought would be great for evenings at the lake but when it came it was really weird fabric so I sent it back. Bought the online from Magellan's


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> as much as she would be missed it would be a blessing to her and everyone else if she could just slip away in her sleep. it would certainly eliminate her being confused and having a colestomy bad to take care of - even when you are altogether it is a trial to take care of.
> 
> sam


So true, my stepdad had ALS & then a stroke, was bedridden for 3 years, then got gangrene in his foot. They wanted to amputate, his response was "bring me a gun." He refused surgery & passed away a month later. Sometimes there are worse things than death. It was hard to see him go but he was definitely in a better place.
Well, time for off to bed. Have a good night all.


----------



## iamsam

can hardly wait - I really enjoyed watching last year.

sam



EJS said:


> I popped on the site the other day and if memory serves they start filming in April.
> EJ


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think of the socks for fishing, I guess because I usually go barefoot then. They also sold a bunnyhug with the same repellant that I thought would be great for evenings at the lake but when it came it was really weird fabric so I sent it back. Bought the online from Magellan's


I know in Alaska and Texas the bugs get really bad around the river or creeks, and in Texas of course there are ticks and such. Yucky things. Yes, in a blanket type thing, you would want a nice fabric, otherwise it is not likely to get used, but the concept is a good one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved all the Christmas-y recipes. Finished the 2nd fingerless glove tonight. Had trouble concentrating and frogged it twice but it is now done. Yea! DD and boyfriend put up Christmas tree and some decorations today. Simple but nice. Am going to turn in; a little after 1 a.m. and I need to get some rest. Peace and Hugs to all; prayers lifted to all with health and other issues.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to bed also. Have a great night everyone, see you in the morning.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> This old rhyme just popped into my head -
> 
> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life,
> To you it may seem funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife!
> 
> It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


I know this rhyme too but the third line as
"It makes the peas taste funny"
I think I first heard it from Spike Milligan as I "hear" it in his voice but don't know whether he made it up or was just repeating it.


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> I have a cousin in Jersey... she has lived there for a long time. Small world.
> Condensed milk in a sandwich... mmm maybe... if I need chocolate and dont have any I have been known to just sit with a tin and eat with a spoon. LOL


I love the sweetened condensed milk but very rarely buy it because I'm tempted to do the same thing as you!


----------



## TNS

Purple, i can just imagine having a job at the Durrell like your friend. DD went there for a residential course on conservation of endangered species, and she spent several days recording the behavior of a new male orang utang before he was introduced to the main enclosure. The male already in there had not been productive, and was to be replaced. Although fascinated by all she learnt, the best part was the meals - the family had a wonderful chef who cooked for the students and family, and Lee Durrell often ate with them.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> chip butties are good- but even better with crisps. Must be fresh white bread with butter though!


Yes, I much prefer them with crisps unless I'm very hungry


----------



## sugarsugar

We topped at 36c at 3pm and its now 19c at 8pm. 
Back to catching up on here before you all get up. LOL


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> This old rhyme just popped into my head -
> 
> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life,
> To you it may seem funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife!
> 
> It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Dad is doing fine too.
> The hacking thingy is one of the reasons I am not posting a lot here as I need to log in to do so. I figure it is safer not to do so. I have been keeping up with reading the KTP (mostly that is, haha). Take care everyone, hello Sam! you have to be sure to get a picture of Bentley and "his" Christmas. They are memorable keepsakes to have!!!
> 
> I think Sam, that your confusion was all about the lack of cauliflower in your house! Now that you have some, you're thinking straight again. (You need to let Heidi know so she does not put you into cauliflower deprivation mode again!) I love raw cauliflower with spinach dip and cooked cauliflower with melted cheese on it. (Cant share the spinach dip recipe as I buy that ready made. You can find it in where the potato chips are, chip dips.) Zoe


It is good to know that you are ok. Sorry to hear of hacking issues. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

I finally got my overseas christmas cards written today.. a bit late.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I get the newsletter from the Cleveland clinic - the latest one had this little article which I though was interesting.
> 
> sam
> 
> Avoid overeating at holiday parties with these two little words: I dont.
> Daily DoseIf the assortment of unhealthy foods and treats at holiday parties sometimes makes you want to RSVP "No, thank you" simply to avoid all the temptation, try this reframing exercise. Next time, instead of saying I cant, say I don't eat When you say, I dont, you're choosing words that signal empowerment and determination rather than ones that signal deprivation. In four separate studies, researchers examined how empowered refusal increased feelings of control and self-awareness, especially with food. When it came to deciding whether to eat certain foods, saying I dont was nearly three times as effective as no and eight times more effective than I cant. To strengthen this mind-set even more, try adding: I dont eatand I feel better, suggests Jane Pernotto Ehrman, MEd, a behavioral health specialist at the Cleveland Clinic Wellness Institute. What we say to ourselves becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, and the more we follow through with this mind-set, the stronger our resolve and the greater our success.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> I have been so remiss in my comments that I would like to issue a general apology.... it seems that I have been doing much to much "flying by" and not enough checking up on all of you...
> 
> No need to apologise.. good to see you here when you can. How are you both? Take care.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> OK enough discussion about chip butties. If I don't get to bed I'll have to start eating! Have to be bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow as I'm meeting a VIP for coffee!! Night night all x


I thought you were meeting me!


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> The Purple Knitwit!


LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> do you dream in purple also?
> 
> sam


Sometimes? A lot of my dreams involve knitting in a swimming pool. Wonder why? Must be the meds!


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> I love the sweetened condensed milk but very rarely buy it because I'm tempted to do the same thing as you!


I love it straight out of the tin!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a chilly and grey Surrey. I am off soon to meet Angela for coffee and then later have to pick up Little MADAM FROM SCHOOL (oops caps lock). Hope everyone had a good week end.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all and Al!

Monday photos..........


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> LOL


Evening Sugar, hugs to you xx


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Sugar, hugs to you xx


Enjoy your day, I could have definately share some heat with you today. 37c


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, from Great Bend. We seem to be warming up it is currently 0c/ 32f at 05:15. Not so good for those of us who like the snow. 

This mornings coffee to go with breakfast. 

Healing energy and hugs to all those in need of them.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and grey Surrey. I am off soon to meet Angela for coffee and then later have to pick up Little MADAM FROM SCHOOL (oops caps lock). Hope everyone had a good week end.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all and Al!
> 
> Monday photos..........


Good morning Purple, did you not know that you are a VIP  
Little Madame deserves to have caps lock, but the good kind. Have a wonderful day.

Healing vibes and hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Sunday evening and it has taken me two days to catch up. Spent Saturday having lunch with Sam, then off to Toledo for an oil change and tire rotation. Stopped at Michael's but didn't buy anything. Then stopped at Big Lots (discount retail chain) for a few things. Decided pizza sounded good so called family members to join me at Pizza Hut. Eight of us plus Brodee. Gave him his bday present amd was reminded of the books I had bought for him. Duh moment. Oh well, he liked the card games I got him. Took leftover to DD1, who was at work, for DGD2 and her SO. Spent some time there. Emmett is walking! He turns 1 on Wednesday. Got a video on phone but won't play on tablet. He is coming down with a cold but was happy and playing while I was there.
> 
> Prayers for all who need them. Shirley, for you DSis. Such sad news. Zoe, good to hear from you. Have had probs with tablet. Keeps saying a virus but none detected. Finally ran a full scan and captured one. Tablet seems to be running better.
> 
> Nice pix posted. Too many to mention. Keep them coming.
> 
> Straightened up the van a bit and have two shopping bags to go through. Have a trip to Ann Arbor, MI tomorrow for DOT physical and some shopping. Had to redo ribbing on Emmett's hat (too large), glued the appliques on the bag for Katie and worked on the potholder today.
> 
> My DD2 made the crockpot cake today using peach pie filling. Came out good, a bit burnt on the sides but still good. Will post pic.
> 
> Happy birthday, Brianna. So glad you joined us. Hello, to all newcomers.
> 
> Need to get through one bag tonight. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Kathy


What a lovely way to spend a sunday. Is there a way to post from your phone directly to KTP, I find I have to post videos straight from my phone for best results. 
the crockpot cake looks very good.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Eyes are tired to much knitting,  trying to finish gifts. So will say night night, Praying for healing, peace and love to all, may everyone be blessed with what ever need they have.


Good night sleep well and my your eyes feel refreshed when you wake up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Found my Christmas Cookbooks and since we were talking about mincemeat and I found this, haven't made it yet but plan to, thought I'd post it for y'all.
> 
> Spicy Mincemeat Bread (pg54)
> 
> This sounds yummy, I know what is going on my list of must makes over the next two days. Will be checking the rot cellar for mincemeat today. If it turns out I'll post pics.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> DJ will be quite content for a couple days?
> 
> Just put that one on Chrissys' todo list.  :thumbup:


Yes that was the plan, was rather sweet wish I had of had video of the tow of the. Would be one for the books for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am thinking maybe Elishia might help me with one. Even if it is after christmas :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and grey Surrey. I am off soon to meet Angela for coffee and then later have to pick up Little MADAM FROM SCHOOL (oops caps lock). Hope everyone had a good week end.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all and Al!
> 
> Monday photos..........


Lovely as always!


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I was surfing , looking for a good movie and guess what I found! the Punkin chunkin !! I missed the first little while so missed Caren's spot but saw the kid's Dad being interviewed at the end and all the other shots. very interesting -- lots of fun. I was glad I saw it.
> 
> Caren I am not sure whether i saw you or not -- were some of the young people your grand children? very interesting -- boy some people really take it seriously and put lots of money in.


NO they were other people's children. I was only on very briefly, I mean brief too. Was just the way I wanted it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Morning, Caren! I am just back off to bed- having checked with the bank, my money is not through yet. 
Have a lovely Day!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, my stepdad had ALS & then a stroke, was bedridden for 3 years, then got gangrene in his foot. They wanted to amputate, his response was "bring me a gun." He refused surgery & passed away a month later. Sometimes there are worse things than death. It was hard to see him go but he was definitely in a better place.
> Well, time for off to bed. Have a good night all.


My mother had ALS and was in a nursing home the last few years of her life. It was heartbreaking to see my strong mother trapped in a useless body...her mind was sharp to the end...which made it even worse.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and grey Surrey. I am off soon to meet Angela for coffee and then later have to pick up Little MADAM FROM SCHOOL (oops caps lock). Hope everyone had a good week end.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all and Al!
> 
> Monday photos..........


So lovely your garden. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and grey Surrey. I am off soon to meet Angela for coffee and then later have to pick up Little MADAM FROM SCHOOL (oops caps lock). Hope everyone had a good week end.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all and Al!
> 
> Monday photos..........


Hope the redwings leave a few berries.. They add a brilliant touch on a grey winter day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, from Great Bend. We seem to be warming up it is currently 0c/ 32f at 05:15. Not so good for those of us who like the snow.
> 
> This mornings coffee to go with breakfast.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need of them.


That's a hearty breakfast....love the coffee and the sentiment!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, from Great Bend. We seem to be warming up it is currently 0c/ 32f at 05:15. Not so good for those of us who like the snow.
> 
> This mornings coffee to go with breakfast.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need of them.


OH MY! What nice coffee and breakfast, ready coffee is hot and weather is cold and dark might rain. :wink:


----------



## Patches39

angelam said:


> So pleased to hear Charlotte is home. She has a long road ahead but it's always better when you can come home to your own bed after any treatment. Love to you Charlotte. Welcome home!


Ditto, another answered prayer, healing being sent your way.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I finally got my overseas christmas cards written today.. a bit late.


I love that, hugs back at you.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and grey Surrey. I am off soon to meet Angela for coffee and then later have to pick up Little MADAM FROM SCHOOL (oops caps lock). Hope everyone had a good week end.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all and Al!
> 
> Monday photos..........


Have fun with Angela and DGD, what are you and DGD planning for the afternoon? 
Beautiful garden with Carens lovely coffee, what a great way to start everyday. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, from Great Bend. We seem to be warming up it is currently 0c/ 32f at 05:15. Not so good for those of us who like the snow.
> 
> This mornings coffee to go with breakfast.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need of them.


Good morning, it's a balmy 50f here this morning. It was sure windy last night, but it stayed warm. That isn't supposed to last past tonight though, supposed to start dropping to the - degrees at night in a couple days. 

Love the coffee and breakfast looks great, made me think that maybe I should get something to eat. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found my Christmas Cookbooks and since we were talking about mincemeat and I found this, haven't made it yet but plan to, thought I'd post it for y'all.
> 
> Spicy Mincemeat Bread (pg54)
> 
> This sounds yummy, I know what is going on my list of must makes over the next two days. Will be checking the rot cellar for mincemeat today. If it turns out I'll post pics.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes that was the plan, was rather sweet wish I had of had video of the tow of the. Would be one for the books for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am thinking maybe Elishia might help me with one. Even if it is after christmas :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That would have been a really cute video. 
A gingerbread Tardis seems like it would be a good thing anytime of the year.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Caren! I am just back off to bed- having checked with the bank, my money is not through yet.
> Have a lovely Day!


Morning Julie! was taking DJ to the bus and then got caught up doing the morning dishes up. Want clean counters to do a bit of baking today. Have a good sleep, hope the money is in when you check next.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> I know in Alaska and Texas the bugs get really bad around the river or creeks, and in Texas of course there are ticks and such. Yucky things. Yes, in a blanket type thing, you would want a nice fabric, otherwise it is not likely to get used, but the concept is a good one.


I keep forgetting that only in Saskatchewan do people call a hooded sweatchirt a bunnyhug,not sure why but that's what they were called when they came out in the 70's.
We don't have ticks in our area, thank goodness but sometimes the mosquitos seem the size of small planes :lol: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> That's a hearty breakfast....love the coffee and the sentiment!
> JuneK


Thanks you one of my favorites. the coffee sent to me a couple days ago. Thought it was too nice to not share.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh, I found the recipes for the cheddar apple bread and the cherry eggnog bread if recipes are wanted. I know, recipes are wanted. lolol


----------



## PurpleFi

A quick good afternoon from Surrey. 

Only just back from coffee ewith Angela. We didn't stop talking for over two hours, asked a lady to take a photo of us (will post it later) and ske ashed us if we were old friends, she couldn't believe we'd only just met! Anyway had a lovely time, thank you Angela and we plan to meet up again after Christmas.

Just rushed in to grap a bite to eat before I go and collect LittleMadam. Will take some knitting and felt work for her to do after we have terrorized the supermarket!

Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Julie! was taking DJ to the bus and then got caught up doing the morning dishes up. Want clean counters to do a bit of baking today. Have a good sleep, hope the money is in when you check next.


Have slept well! But now I've paid the bills, I have less than enough money to survive- because of the amount the teeth are costing week by week. I will have to make an appointment to discuss this, when the world wakes up in three hours time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for the coffee just what I need. xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and grey Surrey. I am off soon to meet Angela for coffee and then later have to pick up Little MADAM FROM SCHOOL (oops caps lock). Hope everyone had a good week end.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all and Al!
> 
> Monday photos..........


Great photos again, what are the red berries? My son has mountain ash (i think) in the lot next to him in town, the birds eat the berries in winter, become drunk & bounce of his deck & patio door & get stunned, very strange.


----------



## Poledra65

Cherry Eggnog Quick Bread
21/2 Cups all purpose flour
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 Tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
11/4 Cups prepared eggnog
6 Tablespoons butter or margarine, melted
2 eggs slightly beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 Cup chopped pecans
1/2 Cup candied red cherries ( I sometimes soak craisins in orange juice and use them instead)

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease a 9x5 inch loaf pan. 
Combine flour, sugar, baking powder, and nutmeg in large bowl. Stir eggnog, melted butter, eggs, and vanilla in a medium bowl until well blended. Add eggnog mixture to flour mixture. Mix just until all ingredients are moistened. 
Stir in pecans and cherries. Spoon into prepared pan. 

Bake 45-50 min. until wooden pick inserted into center comes out clean. 
Cool in pan 15 min. Remove from pan and cool completely on wire rack. Store tightly wrapped in plastic wrap at room temp. Makes on loaf 
you can also use the mini loaf pans, the time changes to 35-40 min. 

Walnut Cheddar Apple Bread

1/2 Cup butter or margarine, softened
1 Cup packed light brown sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 Cups all purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 Cup dairy sour cream (Greek yogurt works too)
1/4 Cup milk
1 Cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
1 Cup diced dried apple
1/2 Cup coarsely chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease 9x5 inch loaf pan. 
Beat butter and sugar in a large bowl with electirc mixer on medium speed until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs and vanilla until well blended. Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a small bowl. Add flour mixture to butter mixture on low speed alternately with sour cream and milk, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Mix well after each addition. Stir in cheese, apple and walnuts on low speed until blended. Spoon into pan. 

Bake 50-55 min or until tooth pick comes out clean. cool in pan 15minutes then remove to finish cooling on a rack. Store tightly wrapped in plastic wrap at room temp. 
This one doesn't give the option of individual mini loaves but I think I will try it anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My mother had ALS and was in a nursing home the last few years of her life. It was heartbreaking to see my strong mother trapped in a useless body...her mind was sharp to the end...which made it even worse.
> JuneK


Isn't that the truth, Dad stayed sharp to the end also, I think that is why he had enough & refused surgery.
The scary thing is he had a familial type of ALS, his mom & 3brothers had it also. He was the oldest & when I saw his 2 brothers start to walk funny, I told my husband they had it also & within a short time you could see it progress in them too. This type is slower progressing that regular ALS, Dad was 25 yrs from first symptoms to death, his brothers & mom were about 10 yrs, not sure why Dad did better than the others. Makes me glad he was my step- dad but scared for my sister. So far it has not appeared i n the next generation that I know of.
I guess we should all make the most of life & live while we can, who know what is to come.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> A quick good afternoon from Surrey.
> 
> Only just back from coffee ewith Angela. We didn't stop talking for over two hours, asked a lady to take a photo of us (will post it later) and ske ashed us if we were old friends, she couldn't believe we'd only just met! Anyway had a lovely time, thank you Angela and we plan to meet up again after Christmas.
> 
> Just rushed in to grap a bite to eat before I go and collect LittleMadam. Will take some knitting and felt work for her to do after we have terrorized the supermarket!
> 
> Catch you all later. xxx


Wonderful that you had a great time, have fun at the supermarket.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Have slept well! But now I've paid the bills, I have less than enough money to survive- because of the amount the teeth are costing week by week. I will have to make an appointment to discuss this, when the world wakes up in three hours time.


Hope things will get better soon.
Sometimes it seems like the teeth must be all made of gold for the price they charge.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning -- our 'blizzard' has arrived and it is miserable out there for people who are driving to work. It is -16 C and getting colder but the wind is quite strong which increases the temperature a lot. It sounds as if we will be having bad weather for the next few days. 

No problem here - we just stay inside. The only bad part is that this condo doesn't have underground or garage parking so we have to clear the ice and snow from the car every so often or it builds up. We do have plug ins and can turn it on and use the fans which certainly helps.It is forecast to -28 - 30C by wednesday night and until the weekend - that doesn't count the wind chill. brrrr.

Bonnie - are you in the midst of it too? The map shows it further south than you. I hope so. I have socks, my sweater and a scarf on the needles. 

With all the sorting of yarn yesterday my shoulder did very well. I am hoping the pain was more from the arthritis (flare up) than the injury. I hope to start sorting out my many many patterns -- I hate to pitch them but don't have any one I know who could use them. I will have to phone around and see if there is anyone who knows where I can donate them - if not I will use the paper for scrap notes - hate to do that though.

It sounds as if everyone is 'hunkering down' and finishing up Christmas presents. We donate to charity every year instead of exchanging gifts. We are all so fortunate and all of us are trying to reduce what we have (especially Pat and I) as we have been here for l0 years and it is amazing how we have accumulated unnecessary 'stuff'. Pat and I donate to the Firefighter's burn unit - and the Womens' Shelter each year - My son and his family- donate to the 'Drop in center" and" Inn from the cold" We have done that for about 7 years. I knit something small for everyone because I am Nana and they are all willing for me to do that but only if I feel like it. 

This year I am doing 6 dishcloths for each of the girls including Gayle's sisters. 2 years ago I finished a crochet (usually) or knitted afghan for each person in our family (Gayle's too) and told them it was the last big gift. 

I have however done three felted hats for Gayle's Mother, Sister and Gayle. 

So I am pretty well finished with what I have to do.

We all give a gift to little Hayley though-- and her birthday is on January 7th so she gets lots over the holidays.

-------------------
Talking about ALS and alzheimers ---- the blessing with alzheimers is that they don't know what is happening -- I would think that Lou Gehrigs would be a nightmare. Marjorie is quite content most of the time. The anger part seems to have diminished and she lives quite simply. I always phone her when there is curling on TV -- right now the teams that have qualified for the olympics are playing off in Manitoba so she is watching that. She phoned me yesterday after the Game and was pleased that one of her favorite teams had won. So far she always knows my voice - and hers lights up when she recognizes me. We talk about our childhood a lot as she remembers more than I do about our life as children.

---------------
The recipes are interesting and I love to hear about different dishes from different parts of the world. There is a thread on Chit chat about What to eat for Christmas in Oz - whether to follow the Traditional Christmas dinner or to eat lightly because of the weather. very interesting.

Zoe - sorry to hear you are having problems with a hacker. It was suggested to me when I bought my computer to not sign out of my often used threads so I rarely sign out of KP. I do restart my computer at least once a week and also we don't have as much in the way of viruses as the PC's but we are not virus free like it used to be. I just turn off safari, but don't sign off KP. I wonder if that would be helpful. YOu likely know a lot more than I do about whether it would be helpful but it is a thought.

I also have KP as my Safari home page so when I turn Safari on it comes directly to KP. I also have done with my back up firefox --it works for me.

-------------
It is so nice to wake up to the Tea Party -- I am really getting a break from the workshops -- we just have the one new one and the others until the new year are just repeats and very little preparation or work for me or the teachers.

I have 3 a month planned from January to April, and then I will see if I want to carry it on - depending on whether we are moving and how I am feeling. I would never close it but would just reduce the # of workshops and be less involved with them. I don't see anyone wanting to take on the whole thing as it really is a big job, which I do enjoy, but I am ready to pull back a bit as far as time on the computer --- I guess it is what my priorities and my health is down the road. 

Here again, another book. 

=======
Kind thoughts for all of those who are hurting or worried about something. 
Good health for all of us and our families - Hoping everyone doesn't worry or stress over getting ready for Christmas-- it isn't worth it and not what Christmas is about - it always works out- Kind thought to each and every one of you -- It is so important to me to belong to this group. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, 
Thanks for the recipes.
Well must get off here & get some work done.
Have a good day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, it's a balmy 50f here this morning. It was sure windy last night, but it stayed warm. That isn't supposed to last past tonight though, supposed to start dropping to the - degrees at night in a couple days.
> 
> Love the coffee and breakfast looks great, made me think that maybe I should get something to eat.
> Hugs.


Good morning it is getting warmer here my snow has started to melt. :-( There was a bit of wind but nothing to more than normal.

Thought it was good coffee to receive in the early hours, no new ones for me until wednesday.  Breakfast was good I was told.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Have slept well! But now I've paid the bills, I have less than enough money to survive- because of the amount the teeth are costing week by week. I will have to make an appointment to discuss this, when the world wakes up in three hours time.


That is not a good thing, I certainly hope that they can get you in to an appointment soon, good that you were able to get teeth done, not good that the cost is making it difficult. 
Good that you have slept well though, that helps a lot of things. 
I need to go get ready to leave, meeting Marla at the hair salon, must get hair cut, it's so long it's just hanging in my eyes and really irritating. Then we must run to Cheyenne for dog and cat food, hopefully, fingers crossed, that we'll find some good specials. Have a great day all, see you all later. Want to get started on some baking this afternoon evening, have the list made for the few things I need. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Morning, Kaye! Wondering how you are today? You may have already mentioned, but I skimmed through the postings!

ooops, I see you have answered above!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That would have been a really cute video.
> A gingerbread Tardis seems like it would be a good thing anytime of the year.


I will be taking a video next time and sending it on. It is so cute her eyes light up and she doesn't stop smiling. 
Gingerbread is a favorite here. I can just imagine how the tradis will get decorated up. They have made houses and eaten them already so more are needed.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning it is getting warmer here my snow has started to melt. :-( There was a bit of wind but nothing to more than normal.
> 
> Thought it was good coffee to receive in the early hours, no new ones for me until wednesday.  Breakfast was good I was told.


 :-( Keep busy baking and today and tomorrow will fly by, hopefully, probably not, but it's a good thought. 
Bacon, I should have gotten some when I went to the butcher on Saturday but decided if David wasn't going to be home, to just wait and get it later in the week. That was a dumb decision, bacon sounds really good right now. lol
We aren't calling for snow until next Tuesday, but it is supposed to drop to single digits during the day and negatives at night for Wed and Thurs, then back to the teens for days and singles for nights until next Tues when it's saying 20something and snow. Oh well, it is winter after all. :roll: And I guess I should just be thankful that at this moment in time, I have heat in the house and will eventually get the joyful exercise of shoveling. LOLOL... 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope things will get better soon.
> Sometimes it seems like the teeth must be all made of gold for the price they charge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I will be taking a video next time and sending it on. It is so cute her eyes light up and she doesn't stop smiling.
> Gingerbread is a favorite here. I can just imagine how the tradis will get decorated up. They have made houses and eaten them already so more are needed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning or whatever/where ever you are. Rainy and cold today. Finished DD's fingerless gloves and now trying to decide which project to work on. Like Julie, paid bills and not much left. In other words...same as always...LOL. Think I'll go knit and sip on more coffee...Thanks for the virtual coffee Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning or whatever/where ever you are. Rainy and cold today. Finished DD's fingerless gloves and now trying to decide which project to work on. Like Julie, paid bills and not much left. In other words...same as always...LOL. Think I'll go knit and sip on more coffee...Thanks for the virtual coffee Caren!


At least, Gwen you have DH close by, and your family not too far away. 
But were it not for Zara's kind invitation to me, this would be a very lean Christmas!


----------



## angelam

Good afternoon all! Just back from my coffee meet up with Purplefi. Like she says we talked non stop for over two hours! We got on so well and will definitely be meeting up again after Christmas. She gave me the cutest little knitting bag brooch that she had made - Thank you Purple. One of these days when I get smart with my camera I will take a picture. Mini minime was also there! She is such a talented lady!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Good afternoon all! Just back from my coffee meet up with Purplefi. Like she says we talked non stop for over two hours! We got on so well and will definitely be meeting up again after Christmas. She gave me the cutest little knitting bag brooch that she had made - Thank you Purple. One of these days when I get smart with my camera I will take a picture. Mini minime was also there! She is such a talented lady!


How lovely for you! When PurpleFi was talking of meeting Angela I did not connect- but that is wonderful you are close enough to be able to visit!


----------



## EJS

Hello all,
Cool but not as cold this morning. Got DGD on the bus for school~~~easy task as it picks her up at the end of the drive~~but she likes for me to get up and see her off each day. Took care of some things on the computer and getting ready to head to the post office to get the last of the ordered hats out. Will take DGS with me and maybe head to the yarn store. 
Bills are done tomorrow as our payday is the 3rd. 
I better get dressed and out the door so I don't sit here and veg out. I have been doing that way too much lately.
EJ


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, Dad stayed sharp to the end also, I think that is why he had enough & refused surgery.
> The scary thing is he had a familial type of ALS, his mom & 3brothers had it also. He was the oldest & when I saw his 2 brothers start to walk funny, I told my husband they had it also & within a short time you could see it progress in them too. This type is slower progressing that regular ALS, Dad was 25 yrs from first symptoms to death, his brothers & mom were about 10 yrs, not sure why Dad did better than the others. Makes me glad he was my step- dad but scared for my sister. So far it has not appeared i n the next generation that I know of.
> I guess we should all make the most of life & live while we can, who know what is to come.


My mother's ALS was very fast progressing....she was cutting her own grass on a riding lawn mower in Sept. At Thanksgiving she was having to use a cane and by the first of the year, she had to use a walker. She lived by herself in a small village where she'd lived all of her adult life. My sister lived 12 mi away and I lived 40 miles away and I was a widow so had a full-time job. We knew she wasn't able to stay by herself the following winter. We told her she could move in with either of us but she wasn't able to live alone any longer. She, herself, said she'd go into a nursing home...she wouldn't ruin her daughters' lives. She lived another 3 or 4 yrs. and the disease progressed until she wasn't able to do anything for herself. It's a terrible disease as is Alzheimers...just attacks the body instead of the mind.
My mother was the only one in the family who has had it.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My mother's ALS was very fast progressing....she was cutting her own grass on a riding lawn mower in Sept. At Thanksgiving she was having to use a cane and by the first of the year, she had to use a walker. She lived by herself in a small village where she'd lived all of her adult life. My sister lived 12 mi away and I lived 40 miles away and I was a widow so had a full-time job. We knew she wasn't able to stay by herself the following winter. We told her she could move in with either of us but she wasn't able to live alone any longer. She, herself, said she'd go into a nursing home...she wouldn't ruin her daughters' lives. She lived another 3 or 4 yrs. and the disease progressed until she wasn't able to do anything for herself. It's a terrible disease as is Alzheimers...just attacks the body instead of the mind.
> My mother was the only one in the family who has had it.
> JuneK


Sorry for the ignorance, but I am unable to translate ALS and google is not helping. What does it stand for?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but I am unable to translate ALS and google is not helping. What does it stand for?


Sorry, Julie. A lot of people refer to it as Lou Gehrig's disease. It first came to the forefront when he (a talented major league baseball player) had to retire because of it. I think that was in the late 1930's or early 1940's.
ALS stands for: Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis. And you can Google it. I looked up ALS disease and it refers you to quite a bit of information...it's a terrible disease.
The brilliant English scientist Stephen Hawking has it.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sorry, Julie. A lot of people refer to it as Lou Gehrig's disease. It first came to the forefront when he (a talented major league baseball player) had to retire because of it. I think that was in the late 1930's or early 1940's.
> ALS stands for: Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis. And you can Google it. I looked up ALS disease and it refers you to quite a bit of information...it's a terrible disease.
> The brilliant English scientist Stephen Hawking has it.
> JuneK


Ah! did not think to add 'disease' that will make the difference I guess.

Edit: motor neuron disease I have heard of- so it is a difference in usage again!


----------



## Lurker 2

The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I
> sometimes the mosquitos seem the size of small planes :lol: :roll:


I had forgotten the mosquitos at Wakaw! they really are huge and so many of them.

We get mosquitos here but they are quite small and I am fortunate I don't react to mosquitos -- my daughter does and so does my husband. I remember in the 40's how thick they would be when we went over in the boat to pick Saskatoons to make pies. Ate us alive!!

I just looked out the window --you cant see across the road so the blizzard has arrived - strong wind too so the snow is going sideways. I am so glad I don't have to go out in it. Makes me hope we do go to Vancouver Island - which is still not definite. I would miss the usual sunny days here in Alberta but rain instead of bitter winter is something I could deal with-- having lived in Vancouver for 9 years I know how lovely it is on the coast. I guess if we are meant to go we will go.

Daralene -- have your heard any more about Christopher? -- I hope he is still improving but more than that I hope he has a good quality of life. He is constantly in my prayers and I asked Gayle's Mom, to pray for him too --

Charlotte- I know you must be happy to be home with Rick and Pontuf. I hope you are doing okay . Hang in there my dear and do all your exercises -- It might be a bit of time but you can gain so much by doing your therapy. My thoughts are with you .

I made some of Gwens buns last night - delicious. Thanks Gwennie ! You have been so busy -- don't overdo my dear friend.

I look forward to watching the puffins on the web cams again this year. I didn't get in at the beginning, last year but enjoyed seeing the mothers with the chicks, then missed the last portion. Hope to watch the whole process this next spring.

Ohio Kathy -- I am glad you had lunch with Sam and that you are not running into any really bad weather. you would not want to be up here this week. It was bound to come but I don't think it is very safe driving for those on the highway.

AZ sticks --- hope your dh is doing better -- and that you are not overdoing either.

all our friends in the UK -I love the stories of where you all live -- and your lives. A place I have always felt a special interest in -- All of the UK.

Well, I am going to go do some housework-- It isn't too bad as Pat helps me keep it up but need to do some scrubbing - bathrooms and want to sort out my food cupboard and fridge today. talk to yu all later.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


What a fabulous sky! Hope the rest of your day is just as pretty.


----------



## Patches39

EJS said:


> Hello all,
> Cool but not as cold this morning. Got DGD on the bus for school~~~easy task as it picks her up at the end of the drive~~but she likes for me to get up and see her off each day. Took care of some things on the computer and getting ready to head to the post office to get the last of the ordered hats out. Will take DGS with me and maybe head to the yarn store.
> Bills are done tomorrow as our payday is the 3rd.
> I better get dressed and out the door so I don't sit here and veg out. I have been doing that way too much lately.
> EJ


Nice I like that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


That is awesome. I think it's lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

The birds have eaten almost all the berries left on that tree out back. I tried to get a photo of when the tree looked like it was full of leaves that were living birds but those guys were too smart for me. Even with me in the kitchen behind the window and using the telephoto, they would fly off as soon as they saw me. The squirrels are eating the rest of what is left.

I have been exhausted. Didn't get out of bed till 3 pm yesterday and then had a nap in the evening and fell asleep at night. I'm ready to go back to bed already today.

My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!! 

Well, sorry this visit is so short. I'm not getting anything done and I have so much to do but I'm afraid it's back to bed for me. Hugs to all.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> The birds have eaten almost all the berries left on that tree out back. I tried to get a photo of when the tree looked like it was full of leaves that were living birds but those guys were too smart for me. Even with me in the kitchen behind the window and using the telephoto, they would fly off as soon as they saw me. The squirrels are eating the rest of what is left.
> 
> I have been exhausted. Didn't get out of bed till 3 pm yesterday and then had a nap in the evening and fell asleep at night. I'm ready to go back to bed already today.
> 
> My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!!
> 
> Well, sorry this visit is so short. I'm not getting anything done and I have so much to do but I'm afraid it's back to bed for me. Hugs to all.


Wonderful news about your nephew. i hope the improvement continues. Sorry you're not feeling so good - maybe the past couple of weeks is catching up with you. Rest well x


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :-( Keep busy baking and today and tomorrow will fly by, hopefully, probably not, but it's a good thought.
> Bacon, I should have gotten some when I went to the butcher on Saturday but decided if David wasn't going to be home, to just wait and get it later in the week. That was a dumb decision, bacon sounds really good right now. lol
> We aren't calling for snow until next Tuesday, but it is supposed to drop to single digits during the day and negatives at night for Wed and Thurs, then back to the teens for days and singles for nights until next Tues when it's saying 20something and snow. Oh well, it is winter after all. :roll: And I guess I should just be thankful that at this moment in time, I have heat in the house and will eventually get the joyful exercise of shoveling. LOLOL...
> Hugs


That is my plan if I bake time goes by quickly. Will be adding the quick breads you posted to my list, as long as I have everything. 
Oh yes bacon does sound good any time  
We are supposed to be getting warmer and rain by thursday, by the week end the snow might be gone. i like shoveling snow as long as it isn't a couple feet all in one day.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, so happy Christopher continues to improve. Please, trust your body. It is telling you to rest. You've had a lot happening and you need some recharging time,
Shirley, it must be hard to be in limbo about move/not move. Ever since I was sick this summer I have been taking at least one carload of stuff to the thrift store each week. As my DH is a hoarder you can only begin to see progress in the garage and spare bedroom he stuffed things in. It was a wake up call. Hello, do you want the kids to have to deal with this. Do you want to live this way? No, clutter affects me physically. I cringe and pull inward. 
Sorry didn't mean to go on so long. I love my DH dearly. So have lived like this 32years. Next 32 living sans clutter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning or whatever/where ever you are. Rainy and cold today. Finished DD's fingerless gloves and now trying to decide which project to work on. Like Julie, paid bills and not much left. In other words...same as always...LOL. Think I'll go knit and sip on more coffee...Thanks for the virtual coffee Caren!


Glad to hear you have finished both gloves,will we be getting a photo.. Chrissy has asked if her and Chris's mitts are finished yet  I really need to get cracking on them. Starting on my second cup of the day. You are most welcome for the coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> What a fabulous sky! Hope the rest of your day is just as pretty.


The day is going to be a good one! Always is when you have a little money in your pocket!, pity is managing from fortnight to fortnight, whereas once upon a time I had weekly payments- a lot easier to budget for!
Enjoy your evening, Angela!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> That is awesome. I think it's lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


we have not had much colour lately- or I have missed it- I love a good sunrise/sunset!


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, so happy Christopher continues to improve. Please, trust your body. It is telling you to rest. You've had a lot happening and you need some recharging time,
> Shirley, it must be hard to be in limbo about move/not move. Ever since I was sick this summer I have been taking at least one carload of stuff to the thrift store each week. As my DH is a hoarder you can only begin to see progress in the garage and spare bedroom he stuffed things in. It was a wake up call. Hello, do you want the kids to have to deal with this. Do you want to live this way? No, clutter affects me physically. I cringe and pull inward.
> Sorry didn't mean to go on so long. I love my DH dearly. So have lived like this 32years. Next 32 living sans clutter.


My neighbors mom went into. A nursing home a few years ago, she was a knitter & quilter. My neighbor brought me 2 large boxes of White Buffalo wool, 100%wool, no longer made & was very expensive, that he knew I would use. The rest they burned much to my horror. They said" what was she going to do with all this shit". That was my wakeup call, didn" t want my kids to say the same thing about me someday. I have been trying to use my stash of quilting fabric & yarn but sometimes it is hard to resist something new.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> My neighbors mom went into. A nursing home a few years ago, she was a knitter & quilter. My neighbor brought me 2 large boxes of White Buffalo wool, 100%wool, no longer made & was very expensive, that he knew I would use. The rest they burned much to my horror. They said" what was she going to do with all this shit". That was my wakeup call, didn" t want my kids to say the same thing about me someday. I have been trying to use my stash of quilting fabric & yarn but sometimes it is hard to resist something new.


My brother's reaction was to burn much of value when they moved Mum to her last house. I had no say in what happened. But when she had her stroke three years later, it was me who had to pick up the pieces.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


That's beautiful, Julie. Thank you so much. Right at this moment, a lovely sunrise is more than welcome.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's beautiful, Julie. Thank you so much. Right at this moment, a lovely sunrise is more than welcome.
> Junek


Happy to oblige!


----------



## jknappva

I have been exhausted. Didn't get out of bed till 3 pm yesterday and then had a nap in the evening and fell asleep at night. I'm ready to go back to bed already today.

My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!!

Well, sorry this visit is so short. I'm not getting anything done and I have so much to do but I'm afraid it's back to bed for me. Hugs to all.[/quote]

Oh, Daralene, my dearest friend....that is such wonderful news about Christopher. I will continue keeping him in my prayers. And will pray for the entire family AND you. Stess and worry can be as tiring, or more so, than physical exertion!
Hugs, sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> At least, Gwen you have DH close by, and your family not too far away.
> But were it not for Zara's kind invitation to me, this would be a very lean Christmas!


I am glad you have an invitation for Christmas, it is not right for anyone to be alone at Christmas. We always have lots of family get togethers during the holidays as my husband has lots of cousins closeby & my brother & sister & families are also close. I will have my family Christmas day inluding my sons in-laws as they have no other family here. I have nt yet set a date to have all my husbands family in, maybe the 22nd as my youngest son will be home then, he heads back to his job Dec.24, he has a fly-in job near Fort McMurray in a steam oil production plant 7 days in, 7 out.

Shirley, we are getting a little snow today but the storm is south of us. I hope it doesn't get too bad as my son has to go to Edmonton today to see an orthopedic surgeon about his shoulder. We are planning to go to Saskatoon tomorrow, husband wants to attend a Ritchie Brothers auction & I will hopefully get some shopping done.
I finished that hat & scarf last night that I was doing for Delberts aunt, just have ends to weave in.


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope things will get better soon.
> Sometimes it seems like the teeth must be all made of gold for the price they charge.


I hope the purse swells soon, Julie. And I'm due a dental appointment later this week...... Ooh err .


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.

Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.

Daralene such good news about Christopher.

Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!

Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.



NanaCaren said:


> Glad to hear you have finished both gloves,will we be getting a photo.. Chrissy has asked if her and Chris's mitts are finished yet  I really need to get cracking on them. Starting on my second cup of the day. You are most welcome for the coffee.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


Another beautiful photo, Julie. It's (obviously) dark here as it's just before 8pm and I have the gas fire on with Salt (cat) sitting almost on top of it. Amazing he doesn't singe his fur! It's not anything like as cold as for many of the Canadian and Northern US KPers but we think its cold, around 6C overnight but windy. We are promised below zero by the encoding of the week.(centigrade, not Fahrenheit thank goodness) The mainland will be much colder than we are - frost is uncommon here!
Hope everyone is keeping either warm enough or cool enough.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> The birds have eaten almost all the berries left on that tree out back. I tried to get a photo of when the tree looked like it was full of leaves that were living birds but those guys were too smart for me. Even with me in the kitchen behind the window and using the telephoto, they would fly off as soon as they saw me. The squirrels are eating the rest of what is left.
> 
> I have been exhausted. Didn't get out of bed till 3 pm yesterday and then had a nap in the evening and fell asleep at night. I'm ready to go back to bed already today.
> 
> My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!!
> 
> Well, sorry this visit is so short. I'm not getting anything done and I have so much to do but I'm afraid it's back to bed for me. Hugs to all.


Praises for the answered prayer, and please rest, what ever you have to do will wait, first lesson to your body, and rest for now. Praying for you as well.


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, so happy Christopher continues to improve. Please, trust your body. It is telling you to rest. You've had a lot happening and you need some recharging time.


I second that! Both the good news on Christopher's progress and your need to sleep and recuperate. Restful good wishes.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.
> 
> Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.
> 
> Daralene such good news about Christopher.
> 
> Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.


Lovely work on the gloves, Gwen (and on the pretty daughter)! That blue is such a pretty shade. Looks like you have a 'happy house' ready for the Christmas celebrations. I haven't started on ours yet, we tend to leave it to much closer to the Day, and my family used to wait until 24th to decorate.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.
> 
> Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.
> 
> Daralene such good news about Christopher.
> 
> Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.


Lovely mitts, the blue is nice, your DD is beautiful like mom :lol: and looks like she has your attitude too :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, love the mitts.pretty daughter.
Didn't get to sleep til after 4am so sluggish day. That's fine. Happy but tired from holiday. Will knit and watch DVD and enjoy down time.
Should walk Maya. Especially as I lost jacket on yesterday's walk. Flung ball on desert and in a not bright moment put my hand under Maya's head to get ball to throw. Maya has ball fetish and pawed the ball doing a bang up job of ripping up my hand and arm. Partly because of prednisone couldn't stop bleeding and 15 min from car. Oh well all bandaged, tea tree oiled and healing today. Maya is a sweetie and wouldn't hurt anyone it's just a ball craziness.


----------



## iamsam

lovely card sugarsugar - thank you.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I finally got my overseas christmas cards written today.. a bit late.


----------



## iamsam

was the bottom picture your breakfast this morning?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening, from Great Bend. We seem to be warming up it is currently 0c/ 32f at 05:15. Not so good for those of us who like the snow.
> 
> This mornings coffee to go with breakfast.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need of them.


----------



## iamsam

boy am I confused here.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes that was the plan, was rather sweet wish I had of had video of the tow of the. Would be one for the books for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am thinking maybe Elishia might help me with one. Even if it is after christmas :lol:


----------



## iamsam

temps are to rise here also to a high of 55° on Wednesday and then by Friday night/Saturday be in the low 20's. if it is going to be cold I wish it would get there and stay there - this temp constantly changing really aggravates my sinuses.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, it's a balmy 50f here this morning. It was sure windy last night, but it stayed warm. That isn't supposed to last past tonight though, supposed to start dropping to the - degrees at night in a couple days.
> 
> Love the coffee and breakfast looks great, made me think that maybe I should get something to eat.
> Hugs.


----------



## jheiens

Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.

I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me. Then to cause the commode to overflow after he used it and to walk away from it, just about caused me to throw him out the door into the cold night. I have never seen this behavior from him before. It seems like I've been required to not only clean but also to disinfect both rooms and facilities, for my own peace of mind.

The youngest brought with him a bout of diarrhea, vomiting and a self-righteous attitude of command and insult about everything that came into his line of sight, that I could gladly have hung him from a hook in the garage. After sending him from the table for two separate meals because of his ugly and insulting behavior regarding the foods set before him, he at least learned to keep his mouth shut. Hunger seems to be able to bring about a quick change in attitude in most people.

Some times it is extremely difficult to remember to be thankful in view of the behavior of some people, especially children who had no choice but to come where the court and parents have decided for them. But, good Lord, they've pushed too many boundaries this week.

They demanded so much attention that Tim, who is a rather solitary individual anyway, began to get truly annoying, out of stress, I think.

Now that I've let all that out, I will breathe deeply and say ''Thank you'' for your patience. Now back to Tim's mittens and then on to dinner prep. 

Tomorrow I begin GED tutoring for some of Susan's participants who never finished school. One gentleman in particular is the sweetest soul but has been neglected by his parents and not received the educational help he should have had in school. It has been a long while since I taught anyone but Tim; however, Bill and I will give it our best shot. Prayers for both of us will not be amiss.

Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

they sound so good poledra - thanks for sharing --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Cherry Eggnog Quick Bread
> Walnut Cheddar Apple Bread


----------



## iamsam

and we are so glad you are here --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Kind thought to each and every one of you -- It is so important to me to belong to this group. Shirley


----------



## iamsam

how far is it to Cheyenne? I know your town isn't huge but isn't that a bit far for dog and cat food.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> That is not a good thing, I certainly hope that they can get you in to an appointment soon, good that you were able to get teeth done, not good that the cost is making it difficult.
> Good that you have slept well though, that helps a lot of things.
> I need to go get ready to leave, meeting Marla at the hair salon, must get hair cut, it's so long it's just hanging in my eyes and really irritating. Then we must run to Cheyenne for dog and cat food, hopefully, fingers crossed, that we'll find some good specials. Have a great day all, see you all later. Want to get started on some baking this afternoon evening, have the list made for the few things I need.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

that certain is a glorious sunrise.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> and we are so glad you are here --- sam


Yes, Shirley, we truly are! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Back from look after Little Madam. We have been cutting out chains of paper CHristmas trees and snowmean and then I taught her to dance the cancan!

I would have been on earlier, but I 'lost' the tiny memory card out of my phone with my photos on. Remembered showing Mr P the photos at lunch time and then put phone in bag, did take it out at DDs. Just went to take it out of the phone and load photos onto computer and couldn't find it. Looked in the car, emptied out my handbag, rang DD and had her search the house - no sign of it anywhere. Decided to make a cup of coffee and yes, I had been sittting on it. Don't even remember taking it out of the phone.
Oops, guess who had a senior moment. Have rund DD to tell them I've found it, won't tell you what SIL said!
Anyway, here's the photo of Angela and I having coffee....


----------



## iamsam

great looking mitts gwen - I like the color.

good picture of dd and bf.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.
> 
> Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.
> 
> Daralene such good news about Christopher.
> 
> Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.
> 
> I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me. Then to cause the commode to overflow after he used it and to walk away from it, just about caused me to throw him out the door into the cold night. I have never seen this behavior from him before. It seems like I've been required to not only clean but also to disinfect both rooms and facilities, for my own peace of mind.
> 
> The youngest brought with him a bout of diarrhea, vomiting and a self-righteous attitude of command and insult about everything that came into his line of sight, that I could gladly have hung him from a hook in the garage. After sending him from the table for two separate meals because of his ugly and insulting behavior regarding the foods set before him, he at least learned to keep his mouth shut. Hunger seems to be able to bring about a quick change in attitude in most people.
> 
> Some times it is extremely difficult to remember to be thankful in view of the behavior of some people, especially children who had no choice but to come where the court and parents have decided for them. But, good Lord, they've pushed too many boundaries this week.
> 
> They demanded so much attention that Tim, who is a rather solitary individual anyway, began to get truly annoying, out of stress, I think.
> 
> Now that I've let all that out, I will breathe deeply and say ''Thank you'' for your patience. Now back to Tim's mittens and then on to dinner prep.
> 
> Tomorrow I begin GED tutoring for some of Susan's participants who never finished school. One gentleman in particular is the sweetest soul but has been neglected by his parents and not received the educational help he should have had in school. It has been a long while since I taught anyone but Tim; however, Bill and I will give it our best shot. Prayers for both of us will not be amiss.
> 
> Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


What a lot to have to put up with! You must have wanted to strangle them both, or worse. I admire your patience and firmness, and think it will have made some impact even if it might not be shown directly. Please feel free to vent to us here. If nothing else, it makes us feel thankful not to have faced it ourselves! (I hope). Take a deep breath, relax a bit if possible and accept hugs from me.


----------



## iamsam

I have a number of scars left from the dogs and cats - none of them intentional. puff kitty has been standing on her hind legs and putting her front paws on my leg - and she doesn't seem to be able to do it without extending her claws. I must have at least a dozen puncture wounds on my upper thigh. crazy cat.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love the mitts.pretty daughter.
> Didn't get to sleep til after 4am so sluggish day. That's fine. Happy but tired from holiday. Will knit and watch DVD and enjoy down time.
> Should walk Maya. Especially as I lost jacket on yesterday's walk. Flung ball on desert and in a not bright moment put my hand under Maya's head to get ball to throw. Maya has ball fetish and pawed the ball doing a bang up job of ripping up my hand and arm. Partly because of prednisone couldn't stop bleeding and 15 min from car. Oh well all bandaged, tea tree oiled and healing today. Maya is a sweetie and wouldn't hurt anyone it's just a ball craziness.


----------



## iamsam

I think I would have made both of them beds in the garage.

sam



jheiens said:


> Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.
> 
> I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me. Then to cause the commode to overflow after he used it and to walk away from it, just about caused me to throw him out the door into the cold night. I have never seen this behavior from him before. It seems like I've been required to not only clean but also to disinfect both rooms and facilities, for my own peace of mind.
> 
> The youngest brought with him a bout of diarrhea, vomiting and a self-righteous attitude of command and insult about everything that came into his line of sight, that I could gladly have hung him from a hook in the garage. After sending him from the table for two separate meals because of his ugly and insulting behavior regarding the foods set before him, he at least learned to keep his mouth shut. Hunger seems to be able to bring about a quick change in attitude in most people.
> 
> Some times it is extremely difficult to remember to be thankful in view of the behavior of some people, especially children who had no choice but to come where the court and parents have decided for them. But, good Lord, they've pushed too many boundaries this week.
> 
> They demanded so much attention that Tim, who is a rather solitary individual anyway, began to get truly annoying, out of stress, I think.
> 
> Now that I've let all that out, I will breathe deeply and say ''Thank you'' for your patience. Now back to Tim's mittens and then on to dinner prep.
> 
> Tomorrow I begin GED tutoring for some of Susan's participants who never finished school. One gentleman in particular is the sweetest soul but has been neglected by his parents and not received the educational help he should have had in school. It has been a long while since I taught anyone but Tim; however, Bill and I will give it our best shot. Prayers for both of us will not be amiss.
> 
> Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

a pair of pretty ladies -

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from look after Little Madam. We have been cutting out chains of paper CHristmas trees and snowmean and then I taught her to dance the cancan!
> 
> I would have been on earlier, but I 'lost' the tiny memory card out of my phone with my photos on. Remembered showing Mr P the photos at lunch time and then put phone in bag, did take it out at DDs. Just went to take it out of the phone and load photos onto computer and couldn't find it. Looked in the car, emptied out my handbag, rang DD and had her search the house - no sign of it anywhere. Decided to make a cup of coffee and yes, I had been sittting on it. Don't even remember taking it out of the phone.
> Oops, guess who had a senior moment. Have rund DD to tell them I've found it, won't tell you what SIL said!
> Anyway, here's the photo of Angela and I having coffee....


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> a pair of pretty ladies -
> 
> sam


Oooh thanks Sam - flattery will get your everywhere :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.
> 
> I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me. Then to cause the commode to overflow after he used it and to walk away from it, just about caused me to throw him out the door into the cold night. I have never seen this behavior from him before. It seems like I've been required to not only clean but also to disinfect both rooms and facilities, for my own peace of mind.
> 
> The youngest brought with him a bout of diarrhea, vomiting and a self-righteous attitude of command and insult about everything that came into his line of sight, that I could gladly have hung him from a hook in the garage. After sending him from the table for two separate meals because of his ugly and insulting behavior regarding the foods set before him, he at least learned to keep his mouth shut. Hunger seems to be able to bring about a quick change in attitude in most people.
> 
> Some times it is extremely difficult to remember to be thankful in view of the behavior of some people, especially children who had no choice but to come where the court and parents have decided for them. But, good Lord, they've pushed too many boundaries this week.
> 
> They demanded so much attention that Tim, who is a rather solitary individual anyway, began to get truly annoying, out of stress, I think.
> 
> Now that I've let all that out, I will breathe deeply and say ''Thank you'' for your patience. Now back to Tim's mittens and then on to dinner prep.
> 
> Tomorrow I begin GED tutoring for some of Susan's participants who never finished school. One gentleman in particular is the sweetest soul but has been neglected by his parents and not received the educational help he should have had in school. It has been a long while since I taught anyone but Tim; however, Bill and I will give it our best shot. Prayers for both of us will not be amiss.
> 
> Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


Oh Joy - you have the patience of a saint. I don't think I could have been as tolerant as you. Does SIL know what you had to put up with? What does he do about it? I think this is a tough one for all of you! Good luck!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh thanks Sam - flattery will get your everywhere :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Angela, hope you were able to exchange the coat. It was lovely to meet you and look forward to getting together again in the new year. x


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, hope you were able to exchange the coat. It was lovely to meet you and look forward to getting together again in the new year. x


Yes, gave them the poor little old lady sob story and got a refund!! Went back down stairs and spent the refund on a replacement coat! Did a few bits and pieces of Christmas shoping before I came home. It was lovely to meet you too I really enjoyed our morning. Thank you again for my gift. xx


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.
> 
> Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.
> 
> Daralene such good news about Christopher.
> 
> Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.


the mitts are lovely...was the pattern from Ravelry? Cute couple!! Looks like they have a good relationship!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I hope the purse swells soon, Julie. And I'm due a dental appointment later this week...... Ooh err .


I think I am likely to be stuck at this level for about the next two years! I was talking to a lady in the Supermarket- she works there- who is feeding herself, husband and two children on $200 a fortnight- so my $119 does not sound that bad for Ringo and me. It is not a lot of protein though.

Hope the dental appointment goes well- it is always the thought of it that is so off putting!


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Lovely work on the gloves, Gwen (and on the pretty daughter)! That blue is such a pretty shade. Looks like you have a 'happy house' ready for the Christmas celebrations. I haven't started on ours yet, we tend to leave it to much closer to the Day, and my family used to wait until 24th to decorate.


When I was growing up, we never put up the tree until Christmas EVe. Of course, at the time, it was always a live one! And it came down promptly on New Year's Day. I never remember it being up longer than that.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely picture of you and PurpleFi....wish you also could come to the KAP 2014 in Oct. So glad you have joined the tea party. Thanks to PurpleFi for posting the picture too.


angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely picture of you and PurpleFi....wish you also could come to the KAP 2014 in Oct. So glad you have joined the tea party. Thanks to PurpleFi for posting the picture too.


angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.
> 
> Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.
> 
> Daralene such good news about Christopher.
> 
> Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.


It is really cloudy now! with the breeze the 21 C outside feels quite cool. 
It is good to hear of the improvement for Daralene's nephew!


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.
> 
> I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me. Then to cause the commode to overflow after he used it and to walk away from it, just about caused me to throw him out the door into the cold night. I have never seen this behavior from him before. It seems like I've been required to not only clean but also to disinfect both rooms and facilities, for my own peace of mind.
> 
> The youngest brought with him a bout of diarrhea, vomiting and a self-righteous attitude of command and insult about everything that came into his line of sight, that I could gladly have hung him from a hook in the garage. After sending him from the table for two separate meals because of his ugly and insulting behavior regarding the foods set before him, he at least learned to keep his mouth shut. Hunger seems to be able to bring about a quick change in attitude in most people.
> 
> Some times it is extremely difficult to remember to be thankful in view of the behavior of some people, especially children who had no choice but to come where the court and parents have decided for them. But, good Lord, they've pushed too many boundaries this week.
> 
> They demanded so much attention that Tim, who is a rather solitary individual anyway, began to get truly annoying, out of stress, I think.
> 
> Now that I've let all that out, I will breathe deeply and say ''Thank you'' for your patience. Now back to Tim's mittens and then on to dinner prep.
> 
> Tomorrow I begin GED tutoring for some of Susan's participants who never finished school. One gentleman in particular is the sweetest soul but has been neglected by his parents and not received the educational help he should have had in school. It has been a long while since I taught anyone but Tim; however, Bill and I will give it our best shot. Prayers for both of us will not be amiss.
> 
> Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


Joy, I think you have the patience of a saint. I probably would have thrown both of the children out into the night for an hour or so...then handed them cleaning supplies when I allowed their sorry, frozen butts back into the house. Bless you for teaching someone what he should have learned in school. "No child left behind' has done a real disservice to our children.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

The pattern was not from Ravelry (I don't think) but was free. If you'd like it you can PM me with your email and I'll gladly send it.



jknappva said:


> the mitts are lovely...was the pattern from Ravelry? Cute couple!! Looks like they have a good relationship!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

We usually put it up much closer to the 25th but since Hannah won't be here then and she wanted to enjoy it too I said sure...knock yourself out. I love a live tree but with all our cats and dogs we went to artificial many years ago. 


jknappva said:


> When I was growing up, we never put up the tree until Christmas EVe. Of course, at the time, it was always a live one! And it came down promptly on New Year's Day. I never remember it being up longer than that.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

so sorry folks


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Another beautiful photo, Julie. It's (obviously) dark here as it's just before 8pm and I have the gas fire on with Salt (cat) sitting almost on top of it. Amazing he doesn't singe his fur! It's not anything like as cold as for many of the Canadian and Northern US KPers but we think its cold, around 6C overnight but windy. We are promised below zero by the encoding of the week.(centigrade, not Fahrenheit thank goodness) The mainland will be much colder than we are - frost is uncommon here!
> Hope everyone is keeping either warm enough or cool enough.


It is what my Mum used to call a Mackerel sky- not sure if that was mean't to mean a good day to fish for Mackerel- being cloudy I think it probably would be a good fishing day. We are right at the new moon. Has any one heard anything further about the comet? I am wondering if it is a Northern Hemisphere event?


----------



## Bonnie7591

I had said it was not to bad a temp. here today but just went out to put the cage back on one of my fruit trees, a deer must have got caught in it somehow & dragged it off. I got it back on but was just about frozen by the time I was done, was going to muck with the outside Christmas lights but will wait until the north wind stops howling.
Great looking mitts Gwen & great pic of your daughter & friend.
Purple Fi, nice photo


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love the mitts.pretty daughter.
> Didn't get to sleep til after 4am so sluggish day. That's fine. Happy but tired from holiday. Will knit and watch DVD and enjoy down time.
> Should walk Maya. Especially as I lost jacket on yesterday's walk. Flung ball on desert and in a not bright moment put my hand under Maya's head to get ball to throw. Maya has ball fetish and pawed the ball doing a bang up job of ripping up my hand and arm. Partly because of prednisone couldn't stop bleeding and 15 min from car. Oh well all bandaged, tea tree oiled and healing today. Maya is a sweetie and wouldn't hurt anyone it's just a ball craziness.


It must have been rather a moment, none the less! Glad the Tea Tree oil works for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.
> 
> I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me. Then to cause the commode to overflow after he used it and to walk away from it, just about caused me to throw him out the door into the cold night. I have never seen this behavior from him before. It seems like I've been required to not only clean but also to disinfect both rooms and facilities, for my own peace of mind.
> 
> The youngest brought with him a bout of diarrhea, vomiting and a self-righteous attitude of command and insult about everything that came into his line of sight, that I could gladly have hung him from a hook in the garage. After sending him from the table for two separate meals because of his ugly and insulting behavior regarding the foods set before him, he at least learned to keep his mouth shut. Hunger seems to be able to bring about a quick change in attitude in most people.
> 
> Some times it is extremely difficult to remember to be thankful in view of the behavior of some people, especially children who had no choice but to come where the court and parents have decided for them. But, good Lord, they've pushed too many boundaries this week.
> 
> They demanded so much attention that Tim, who is a rather solitary individual anyway, began to get truly annoying, out of stress, I think.
> 
> Now that I've let all that out, I will breathe deeply and say ''Thank you'' for your patience. Now back to Tim's mittens and then on to dinner prep.
> 
> Tomorrow I begin GED tutoring for some of Susan's participants who never finished school. One gentleman in particular is the sweetest soul but has been neglected by his parents and not received the educational help he should have had in school. It has been a long while since I taught anyone but Tim; however, Bill and I will give it our best shot. Prayers for both of us will not be amiss.
> 
> Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


Sounds like you have very good cause for the gripe, Joy. Toilet habits can be a bit much. Blocking the commode is NOT good.
Hope all works out for the best- especially with the teaching. Praying for you!


----------



## sassafras123

TNS: a lot to have to put up with! You must have wanted to strangle them both, or worse. I admire your patience and firmness, and think it will have made some impact even if it might not be shown directly. Please feel free to vent to us here. If nothing else, it makes us feel thankful not to have faced it ourselves! (I hope). Take a deep breath, relax a bit if possible and accept hugs from me.
Well said TNS.
Joy, you have more patience and compassion then this Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that certain is a glorious sunrise.
> 
> sam


It was , wasn't it? But it is very grey now!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from look after Little Madam. We have been cutting out chains of paper CHristmas trees and snowmean and then I taught her to dance the cancan!
> 
> I would have been on earlier, but I 'lost' the tiny memory card out of my phone with my photos on. Remembered showing Mr P the photos at lunch time and then put phone in bag, did take it out at DDs. Just went to take it out of the phone and load photos onto computer and couldn't find it. Looked in the car, emptied out my handbag, rang DD and had her search the house - no sign of it anywhere. Decided to make a cup of coffee and yes, I had been sittting on it. Don't even remember taking it out of the phone.
> Oops, guess who had a senior moment. Have rund DD to tell them I've found it, won't tell you what SIL said!
> Anyway, here's the photo of Angela and I having coffee....


How good to see the two of you! It is always so great to be able to picture people!


----------



## TNS

The comet apparently was greatly broken up by the gravitation as it neared the sun and initially the astronomers thought it might have totally disintegrated, then later said that there might be some of its core left but not to expect the spectacle we were all hoping for. I haven't heard any further reports but it may not be visible here until just before Christmas if at all.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> How good to see the two of you! It is always so great to be able to picture people!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> temps are to rise here also to a high of 55° on Wednesday and then by Friday night/Saturday be in the low 20's. if it is going to be cold I wish it would get there and stay there - this temp constantly changing really aggravates my sinuses.
> 
> sam


Ditto :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> The comet apparently was greatly broken up by the gravitation as it neared the sun and initially the astronomers thought it might have totally disintegrated, then later said that there might be some of its core left but not to expect the spectacle we were all hoping for. I haven't heard any further reports but it may not be visible here until just before Christmas if at all.


We have heard precisely nothing about it here- possibly because of that- one may need a telescope of course!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from look after Little Madam. We have been cutting out chains of paper CHristmas trees and snowmean and then I taught her to dance the cancan!
> 
> I would have been on earlier, but I 'lost' the tiny memory card out of my phone with my photos on. Remembered showing Mr P the photos at lunch time and then put phone in bag, did take it out at DDs. Just went to take it out of the phone and load photos onto computer and couldn't find it. Looked in the car, emptied out my handbag, rang DD and had her search the house - no sign of it anywhere. Decided to make a cup of coffee and yes, I had been sittting on it. Don't even remember taking it out of the phone.
> Oops, guess who had a senior moment. Have rund DD to tell them I've found it, won't tell you what SIL said!
> Anyway, here's the photo of Angela and I having coffee....


Lovely ladies, looks like fun.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely picture of you and PurpleFi....wish you also could come to the KAP 2014 in Oct. So glad you have joined the tea party. Thanks to PurpleFi for posting the picture too.


Thanks Gwen. We had a lovely morning. I think KAP 2014 is not likely to be on the agenda this time but who knows in the future.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you;ve had a lazy day too. My Mum used to put sugar on lettuce and with cooked peas. Not sure where she got that idea from.


Mum used to put the lettuce into sugarred water with a knife sitting in the water as well. And sugar sprinkled on tomatoes. It brings out the flovour- probably the same withthe peas as they are naturally west. Wonder if it would help sweetcorn.
Talking of sweetcorn- in SIngapore I tried sweetcorn ice-cream. Tasted strange- but the type of strnge that I could see if you viewed it as a fruit rather a vegtable it would taste good. If that makes sense. It was becuase of my mentally expecting sweetcorn to be savoury rather than taste. Becuse it can be lovely and sweet.

I really shouldn't be here- I have things to do today and should be getting organised.


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora1 said:


> The birds have eaten almost all the berries left on that tree out back. I tried to get a photo of when the tree looked like it was full of leaves that were living birds but those guys were too smart for me. Even with me in the kitchen behind the window and using the telephoto, they would fly off as soon as they saw me. The squirrels are eating the rest of what is left.
> 
> I have been exhausted. Didn't get out of bed till 3 pm yesterday and then had a nap in the evening and fell asleep at night. I'm ready to go back to bed already today.
> 
> My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!!
> 
> Well, sorry this visit is so short. I'm not getting anything done and I have so much to do but I'm afraid it's back to bed for me. Hugs to all.


Glad to hear the news regarding your nephew, hope that there will be continued improvements, will continue to keep him in prayers.
Enjoy some deep healing sleep, your body and spirit are tired out and will let you know when they are ready to go again, nothing is more important than your health. Tomorrow is another day, rest up until then, take care.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I can remember my Mum putting a load of salt in vegetables when she was cooking them. I don't use salt at all. Can't even stand salted butter. Funny how tastes change.


I still add salt to rice and pasta- and of course chips.But those are the only things -mind you I use plenty of prepeared products so they have salt in them.


----------



## angelam

Bedtime for me. Busy day ahead tomorrow and in the evening I'm going to Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park, London. Night night all. xx


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> This old rhyme just popped into my head -
> 
> I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done so all my life,
> To you it may seem funny,
> But it keeps them on my knife!
> 
> It used to be one of the daft things we wrote in other people's autograph books. I'd forgotten all about it...thanks for the memory!


We used "it makes the peas taste funny" for the third row


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from look after Little Madam. We have been cutting out chains of paper CHristmas trees and snowmean and then I taught her to dance the cancan!
> 
> I would have been on earlier, but I 'lost' the tiny memory card out of my phone with my photos on. Remembered showing Mr P the photos at lunch time and then put phone in bag, did take it out at DDs. Just went to take it out of the phone and load photos onto computer and couldn't find it. Looked in the car, emptied out my handbag, rang DD and had her search the house - no sign of it anywhere. Decided to make a cup of coffee and yes, I had been sittting on it. Don't even remember taking it out of the phone.
> Oops, guess who had a senior moment. Have rund DD to tell them I've found it, won't tell you what SIL said!
> Anyway, here's the photo of Angela and I having coffee....


So glad you found it so we wouldn't miss the lovely picture of two lovely ladies. I know you had fun...with Angela AND Little Madam. She probably loves having you pick her up since you do such interesting things.
I had a worse senior moment several years ago. I looked all over for my check book after returning from shopping. When I stood up to get the phone to call my bank, I found I had been sitting on it!!! It was a tad larger than your phone card,I'm sure. But it was under the edge of the cushion! That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, so happy Christopher continues to improve. Please, trust your body. It is telling you to rest. You've had a lot happening and you need some recharging time,
> Shirley, it must be hard to be in limbo about move/not move. Ever since I was sick this summer I have been taking at least one carload of stuff to the thrift store each week. As my DH is a hoarder you can only begin to see progress in the garage and spare bedroom he stuffed things in. It was a wake up call. Hello, do you want the kids to have to deal with this. Do you want to live this way? No, clutter affects me physically. I cringe and pull inward.
> Sorry didn't mean to go on so long. I love my DH dearly. So have lived like this 32years. Next 32 living sans clutter.


I know what you mean about clutter, I have just let things pile up since my belovedDH passed on. I was looking for my house building insurance file and it was not where it should have been. I have been searching for over a week now with no joy so decided to phone the company and speak to them. I explained I could not lay my hands on the actual policy but needed to know if my new summerhouse/pavilion was included. The usual putting on hold while they check, then the passing to another department then passed back again because it was the first department who dealt with it. While all this was going on I had a quick look on the chair that holds my knitting, pattern, daily paper etc when I am not using them. The chair sits next to my recliner and is very handy, well guess what was nearly at the bottom of the pile? Just the darned file I had been looking for, ooh I could have screamed with frustration when I think of all the time I have spent looking for it and it was there next to my chair. Mind you when I read the policy details and tried to decipher the small print I was none the wiser. The insurance company are going to get back to me in the morning once they have found out if I am covered or not.
Needless to say I have been busy since trying to sort and organise. So far the rubbish bin is filling up nicely and the study is beginning to look better already lol


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I have a number of scars left from the dogs and cats - none of them intentional. puff kitty has been standing on her hind legs and putting her front paws on my leg - and she doesn't seem to be able to do it without extending her claws. I must have at least a dozen puncture wounds on my upper thigh. crazy cat.
> 
> sam


I think it goes with having fur-babies, Sam. Several years ago, my cat tried to jump over the chair arm into my lap...and dug her back claws into my arm. She really marked me good that time!! So bad that I called "Ask a Nurse"/"Call a Nurse"...can never remember which it is. I told her what I'd done to clean it because I did not want to go to the dr. for it. It healed just fine...but, boy, did it hurt at the time!!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> I know what you mean about clutter, I have just let things pile up since my belovedDH passed on. I was looking for my house building insurance file and it was not where it should have been. I have been searching for over a week now with no joy so decided to phone the company and speak to them. I explained I could not lay my hands on the actual policy but needed to know if my new summerhouse/pavilion was included. The usual putting on hold while they check, then the passing to another department then passed back again because it was the first department who dealt with it. While all this was going on I had a quick look on the chair that holds my knitting, pattern, daily paper etc when I am not using them. The chair sits next to my recliner and is very handy, well guess what was nearly at the bottom of the pile? Just the darned file I had been looking for, ooh I could have screamed with frustration when I think of all the time I have spent looking for it and it was there next to my chair. Mind you when I read the policy details and tried to decipher the small print I was none the wiser. The insurance company are going to get back to me in the morning once they have found out if I am covered or not.
> Needless to say I have been busy since trying to sort and organise. So far the rubbish bin is filling up nicely and the study is beginning to look better already lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> The pattern was not from Ravelry (I don't think) but was free. If you'd like it you can PM me with your email and I'll gladly send it.


Thanks, Gwen...will do!!
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire

TNS said:


> I hope the purse swells soon, Julie. And I'm due a dental appointment later this week...... Ooh err .


Oh I hope your dental appointment goes well, I am heading to the dentist on Wednesday, not my favourite place to visit. I usually have nightmares about going and I have been known to cancel it at the last minute but fortunately the panic attacks have been few and far between the last couple of years. I am getting better at going and this is only a routine check up I keep telling myself and I am always right lol


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is what my Mum used to call a Mackerel sky- not sure if that was mean't to mean a good day to fish for Mackerel- being cloudy I think it probably would be a good fishing day. We are right at the new moon. Has any one heard anything further about the comet? I am wondering if it is a Northern Hemisphere event?


There's going to be a special on about it on tv here in the U.S. this coming Sat. night. I did hear a day or so ago that they're not sure how much of a showing it will make after its close encounter with the sun....guess they still don't know..haven't heard anything further.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> PurpleFi, interesting o haveva friendvthat worked as Gerald Durrells sanctuary.
> KateB, envy you having visited and seen the Orangs. My daughter was in Indonesia for two years and Orang means orange man. Glad to know Gerald was a nice man. I love all of his books. He certainly can tell a good and hilarious tale.
> Pacer, what a kind and great idea to return the pie plate with goodies.


When I learnt Indonesian we were told it meant wood or forest man (orang= man and hutan= wood/forest. Orang hutan is the Indonesian). Just checked my dictionaries and that is what they said too. Orange is jeruk.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Mum used to put the lettuce into sugarred water with a knife sitting in the water as well. And sugar sprinkled on tomatoes. It brings out the flovour- probably the same withthe peas as they are naturally west. Wonder if it would help sweetcorn.
> 
> Growing up in the country, we always ate fresh sliced tomatoes sprinkled with sugar...it really does bring out the flavor. A very light sprinkle of salt on watermelon or cantaloupe will also bring out the sweetness. But only a very light bit.
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> There's going to be a special on about it on tv here in the U.S. this coming Sat. night. I did hear a day or so ago that they're not sure how much of a showing it will make after its close encounter with the sun....guess they still don't know..haven't heard anything further.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Emmett is walking! He turns 1 on Wednesday. Got a video on phone but won't play on tablet. He is coming down with a cold but was happy and playing while I was there.


Another first birthday- they come so quickly. Happy Birthday to Emmett.
How exciting that he is walking.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mum used to put the lettuce into sugarred water with a knife sitting in the water as well. And sugar sprinkled on tomatoes. It brings out the flovour- probably the same withthe peas as they are naturally west. Wonder if it would help sweetcorn.
> 
> Growing up in the country, we always ate fresh sliced tomatoes sprinkled with sugar...it really does bring out the flavor. A very light sprinkle of salt on watermelon or cantaloupe will also bring out the sweetness. But only a very light bit.
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> It may suit some tastes to have sugar on tomatoes- Mum loved it- can't stand it myself!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.
> 
> Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.
> 
> Daralene such good news about Christopher.
> 
> Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.


AWESOME job they look fantastic!!! 
WHat a lovely looking couple , they look very happy together :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to say goodnight. Back to school tomorrow to see LM in her nativity play and then out to lunch with my 'coven' It's all go here. Night night everyone x


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It may suit some tastes to have sugar on tomatoes- Mum loved it- can't stand it myself!


I guess it's what you're used to...my daughter is the same way...a little salt and pepper suits her!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I always put a little sugar in the water that I cook sweet corn in. It does bring out the sweetness.


darowil said:


> Mum used to put the lettuce into sugarred water with a knife sitting in the water as well. And sugar sprinkled on tomatoes. It brings out the flovour- probably the same withthe peas as they are naturally west. Wonder if it would help sweetcorn.
> Talking of sweetcorn- in SIngapore I tried sweetcorn ice-cream. Tasted strange- but the type of strnge that I could see if you viewed it as a fruit rather a vegtable it would taste good. If that makes sense. It was becuase of my mentally expecting sweetcorn to be savoury rather than taste. Becuse it can be lovely and sweet.
> 
> I really shouldn't be here- I have things to do today and should be getting organised.


----------



## sassafras123

Darwin thank you for correction. Impressed you know Indonesian.


----------



## flyty1n

I loved the beautiful sunrise..outstanding. We are to get 8-16 inches of snow on the valley floor, 2 feet of powder in the mountains by tomorrow morning. I'm a bit worried Poledra as we border you and you appear to be in the area of our expected storm. I'm hoping you get the shopping done and are back home before it really moves over Wyoming. I got home a bit early and was able to renew my licenses online..love doing it online. Now back to some serious Christmas present work.


----------



## martina

The picture was really beautiful, Julie. I hope you are able to get your dental payments reduced to help you financially. Dental work is expensive.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


Ooh, looks like fire in the sky, so beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> The birds have eaten almost all the berries left on that tree out back. I tried to get a photo of when the tree looked like it was full of leaves that were living birds but those guys were too smart for me. Even with me in the kitchen behind the window and using the telephoto, they would fly off as soon as they saw me. The squirrels are eating the rest of what is left.
> 
> I have been exhausted. Didn't get out of bed till 3 pm yesterday and then had a nap in the evening and fell asleep at night. I'm ready to go back to bed already today.
> 
> My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!!
> 
> Well, sorry this visit is so short. I'm not getting anything done and I have so much to do but I'm afraid it's back to bed for me. Hugs to all.


Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is my plan if I bake time goes by quickly. Will be adding the quick breads you posted to my list, as long as I have everything.
> Oh yes bacon does sound good any time
> We are supposed to be getting warmer and rain by thursday, by the week end the snow might be gone. i like shoveling snow as long as it isn't a couple feet all in one day.


I went through my recipes, just need a few things like nuts for a couple things, so I'll pick that up next trip to wallyworld, but I'll work on the things I have everything for. 
We are getting colder and snow and you're getting warmer and it's melting, want to trade. 
Shoveling, isn't that why you have teenagers? lololol


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I guess it's what you're used to...my daughter is the same way...a little salt and pepper suits her!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: It is a bit more than that! Mum put sugar on tomatoes regularly- but I never did like it- mind you I don't like sugar on my porridge either!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Caren...completed mitts picture.
> 
> Julie LOVE the sunrise picture today.
> 
> Daralene such good news about Christopher.
> 
> Shirley glad you don't have to go outside in the blizzard.....brrrrrrr!
> 
> Youngest DD and her boyfriend put up the Christmas tree yesterday along with a few other decorations. Have also attached picture of them clowning around.


The gloves are great!!! DD and her boyfriend are adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> The picture was really beautiful, Julie. I hope you are able to get your dental payments reduced to help you financially. Dental work is expensive.


I was quite appalled talking to the lady who had $100 to feed her family of four, for the week, and decided that Ringo and I must live within our means- just have to be even more careful. I do agree with you- though- dental work does not come cheap!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, looks like fire in the sky, so beautiful.


First good one I have spotted for a while!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love the mitts.pretty daughter.
> Didn't get to sleep til after 4am so sluggish day. That's fine. Happy but tired from holiday. Will knit and watch DVD and enjoy down time.
> Should walk Maya. Especially as I lost jacket on yesterday's walk. Flung ball on desert and in a not bright moment put my hand under Maya's head to get ball to throw. Maya has ball fetish and pawed the ball doing a bang up job of ripping up my hand and arm. Partly because of prednisone couldn't stop bleeding and 15 min from car. Oh well all bandaged, tea tree oiled and healing today. Maya is a sweetie and wouldn't hurt anyone it's just a ball craziness.


Hope it heals quickly, my big lug stepped on my big toe this morning and then jumped when I yelled OW! and dug in with a nail to get leverage to move and dug a hole, so tea tree oil gel and bandage, we are a great pair.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.
> 
> I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me. Then to cause the commode to overflow after he used it and to walk away from it, just about caused me to throw him out the door into the cold night. I have never seen this behavior from him before. It seems like I've been required to not only clean but also to disinfect both rooms and facilities, for my own peace of mind.
> 
> The youngest brought with him a bout of diarrhea, vomiting and a self-righteous attitude of command and insult about everything that came into his line of sight, that I could gladly have hung him from a hook in the garage. After sending him from the table for two separate meals because of his ugly and insulting behavior regarding the foods set before him, he at least learned to keep his mouth shut. Hunger seems to be able to bring about a quick change in attitude in most people.
> 
> Some times it is extremely difficult to remember to be thankful in view of the behavior of some people, especially children who had no choice but to come where the court and parents have decided for them. But, good Lord, they've pushed too many boundaries this week.
> 
> They demanded so much attention that Tim, who is a rather solitary individual anyway, began to get truly annoying, out of stress, I think.
> 
> Now that I've let all that out, I will breathe deeply and say ''Thank you'' for your patience. Now back to Tim's mittens and then on to dinner prep.
> 
> Tomorrow I begin GED tutoring for some of Susan's participants who never finished school. One gentleman in particular is the sweetest soul but has been neglected by his parents and not received the educational help he should have had in school. It has been a long while since I taught anyone but Tim; however, Bill and I will give it our best shot. Prayers for both of us will not be amiss.
> 
> Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


You are justified, they know better, and hopefully they will shape up. Poor Tim, it probably stressed him quite a bit. 
Prayers for you all and hugs, you will do just fine with the GED tutoring, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> they sound so good poledra - thanks for sharing --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry Eggnog Quick Bread
> Walnut Cheddar Apple Bread
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

TNS said:


> What a lot to have to put up with! You must have wanted to strangle them both, or worse. I admire your patience and firmness, and think it will have made some impact even if it might not be shown directly. Please feel free to vent to us here. If nothing else, it makes us feel thankful not to have faced it ourselves! (I hope). Take a deep breath, relax a bit if possible and accept hugs from me.


Thank you, TNS. I had to laugh out loud at your comment about not having to face them yourself. I love you for thinking of that aspect. This evening is much better than my frustration this afternoon.

Thak you for the hugs. I needed them.

Tim and DH and I went to the town square last evening to be a part of the lighting of the Christmas lights, singing carols and sharing hot cocoa and cookies with others from our small community. That was a pleasant interlude in on otherwise stressful holiday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> how far is it to Cheyenne? I know your town isn't huge but isn't that a bit far for dog and cat food.
> 
> sam


We have dogs that are sensitive to wheat and grains, we can get a better quality dog food for a much much better price by going to Cheyenne. It's about 80 miles but we do a lot of other shopping when we go, so it's worthwhile, or we go on the way back from Ft. Collins since we are going through there anyway and want to stop for coffee or tea about that time.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I put crisps (chips here) on sandwiches mostly barbecue flavored, tastes good with cheese or egg or tuna. Brown sugar sandwiches were one of dads favorites.


Have never heard of brown sugar sandwiches, is that all thats on it? I do love to put chips/crisps on tuna and peanut butter n jelly sandwiches. Have never had a butty though they look and sound yummy!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from look after Little Madam. We have been cutting out chains of paper CHristmas trees and snowmean and then I taught her to dance the cancan!
> 
> I would have been on earlier, but I 'lost' the tiny memory card out of my phone with my photos on. Remembered showing Mr P the photos at lunch time and then put phone in bag, did take it out at DDs. Just went to take it out of the phone and load photos onto computer and couldn't find it. Looked in the car, emptied out my handbag, rang DD and had her search the house - no sign of it anywhere. Decided to make a cup of coffee and yes, I had been sittting on it. Don't even remember taking it out of the phone.
> Oops, guess who had a senior moment. Have rund DD to tell them I've found it, won't tell you what SIL said!
> Anyway, here's the photo of Angela and I having coffee....


LOLOL!!!!! Well, it may have fallen out if you had hit the slot just right it may have worked loose, thankfully it was there, just under you. lol...
What a delightful looking set of ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Lovely ladies in the picture you posted, Purple.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I think I would have made both of them beds in the garage.
> 
> sam


That thought did not cross my mind but will keep it in mind, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you;ve had a lazy day too. My Mum used to put sugar on lettuce and with cooked peas. Not sure where she got that idea from.


My dad put it on stewed tomatoes.


----------



## jheiens

angelam said:


> Oh Joy - you have the patience of a saint. I don't think I could have been as tolerant as you. Does SIL know what you had to put up with? What does he do about it? I think this is a tough one for all of you! Good luck!


Unfortunately, SIL has little or no experience being the one to administer discipline to these young ones and apparently no one ever taught either of the parents that rules laid down early for a child make life more pleasant for everyone in the family because the little ones know they are safe within the rules and know what is expected of them. They grow up to be much more pleasant as teen and adults in my experience. That is not to say mine have been perfect but at least more pleasant.

Ohio JOy


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Joy, I think you have the patience of a saint. I probably would have thrown both of the children out into the night for an hour or so...then handed them cleaning supplies when I allowed their sorry, frozen butts back into the house. Bless you for teaching someone what he should have learned in school. "No child left behind' has done a real disservice to our children.
> JuneK


In Bill's case, June, I think that it was much the fault of the parent. She still tells him that he can't do this or that because he isn't smart enough. And if he had been offered special classes, she likely would have refused to allow him to attend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like you have very good cause for the gripe, Joy. Toilet habits can be a bit much. Blocking the commode is NOT good.
> Hope all works out for the best- especially with the teaching. Praying for you!


Thanks for the prayers, Julie. Much appreciated. Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I went through my recipes, just need a few things like nuts for a couple things, so I'll pick that up next trip to wallyworld, but I'll work on the things I have everything for.
> We are getting colder and snow and you're getting warmer and it's melting, want to trade.
> Shoveling, isn't that why you have teenagers? lololol


I have to get a couple things too but am working on what I have. 
I would gladly trade my warm weather for your colder weather. They help when I don't want to shovel, that is my winter exercise. Everyone else tells me to make the teens do the shoveling.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I went through my recipes, just need a few things like nuts for a couple things, so I'll pick that up next trip to wallyworld, but I'll work on the things I have everything for.
> We are getting colder and snow and you're getting warmer and it's melting, want to trade.
> Shoveling, isn't that why you have teenagers? lololol


I have to get a couple things too but am working on what I have. 
I would gladly trade my warm weather for your colder weather. They help when I don't want to shovel, that is my winter exercise. Everyone else tells me to make the teens do the shoveling.


----------



## jheiens

sassafras123 said:


> TNS: a lot to have to put up with! You must have wanted to strangle them both, or worse. I admire your patience and firmness, and think it will have made some impact even if it might not be shown directly. Please feel free to vent to us here. If nothing else, it makes us feel thankful not to have faced it ourselves! (I hope). Take a deep breath, relax a bit if possible and accept hugs from me.
> Well said TNS.
> Joy, you have more patience and compassion then this Joy.


I made the mistake of praying for patience when my DD1 was a toddler. (Little did I know that DD2 would be the one with whom I would need to practice patience.) Most of you likely remember the passage in the Bible about testing works to create patience? I had forgotten that in my frustration that particular day. lol I suspect that compassion comes with patience, Joy

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> You are justified, they know better, and hopefully they will shape up. Poor Tim, it probably stressed him quite a bit.
> Prayers for you all and hugs, you will do just fine with the GED tutoring, I'm sure.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Kaye.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is a bit more than that! Mum put sugar on tomatoes regularly- but I never did like it- mind you I don't like sugar on my porridge either!


My stepdad puts sugar in his tomato sauce. I find it too sweet.
You are the only other person I know that doesn't like sugar on their porridge.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> so sorry folks


LOLOL!!! Gwen if you didn't have at least one Gwennie we'd think you were mad at us or that something was wrong, I actually look forward to them and they make me giggle, sometimes flat out laughing. :XD: :thumbup: 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Angela and PurpleFi]

Night, sweet dreams. Have a great day at each of your pursuits tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> I know what you mean about clutter, I have just let things pile up since my belovedDH passed on. I was looking for my house building insurance file and it was not where it should have been. I have been searching for over a week now with no joy so decided to phone the company and speak to them. I explained I could not lay my hands on the actual policy but needed to know if my new summerhouse/pavilion was included. The usual putting on hold while they check, then the passing to another department then passed back again because it was the first department who dealt with it. While all this was going on I had a quick look on the chair that holds my knitting, pattern, daily paper etc when I am not using them. The chair sits next to my recliner and is very handy, well guess what was nearly at the bottom of the pile? Just the darned file I had been looking for, ooh I could have screamed with frustration when I think of all the time I have spent looking for it and it was there next to my chair. Mind you when I read the policy details and tried to decipher the small print I was none the wiser. The insurance company are going to get back to me in the morning once they have found out if I am covered or not.
> Needless to say I have been busy since trying to sort and organise. So far the rubbish bin is filling up nicely and the study is beginning to look better already lol


Isn't that how it always happens? I was looking for my size 6US dpns and could not find them anywhere, came home with a new set and there they were, just sitting on the table in front of the other laptop. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


>


I don't mind the Gwenie's I don't feel so bad when it happens to me. Sometimes I use mine to comment on something else instead using copy and paste. If I catch it fast enough.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I found the recipes for the cheddar apple bread and the cherry eggnog bread if recipes are wanted. I know, recipes are wanted. lolol


Yes please!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65

flyty1n said:


> I loved the beautiful sunrise..outstanding. We are to get 8-16 inches of snow on the valley floor, 2 feet of powder in the mountains by tomorrow morning. I'm a bit worried Poledra as we border you and you appear to be in the area of our expected storm. I'm hoping you get the shopping done and are back home before it really moves over Wyoming. I got home a bit early and was able to renew my licenses online..love doing it online. Now back to some serious Christmas present work.


 :shock: :shock: Oh wow!! Well we made it there and back and it is still around 50F, but it is supposed to drop by 25 degrees tonight, they aren't say snow today/night, but depending on what weather I look at, it says it will either start snowing tomorrow or next Tuesday. :roll: :roll: Can they never agree? Glad you got home early and were able to get things done. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> The picture was really beautiful, Julie. I hope you are able to get your dental payments reduced to help you financially. Dental work is expensive.


 :thumbup: That sure is the truth.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> First good one I have spotted for a while!


And it is a beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Unfortunately, SIL has little or no experience being the one to administer discipline to these young ones and apparently no one ever taught either of the parents that rules laid down early for a child make life more pleasant for everyone in the family because the little ones know they are safe within the rules and know what is expected of them. They grow up to be much more pleasant as teen and adults in my experience. That is not to say mine have been perfect but at least more pleasant.
> 
> Ohio JOy


That is the very truth, children in general do better with structure and discipline. Sad that mom and dad didn't have the training to give that to them, but hopefully that will change where SIL is concerned now that he has good role models to work from. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


Beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have to get a couple things too but am working on what I have.
> I would gladly trade my warm weather for your colder weather. They help when I don't want to shovel, that is my winter exercise. Everyone else tells me to make the teens do the shoveling.


Well, it is good exercise. :roll: And with DH on the road so much, I'd better get into that frame of mind or I'll be snowed in. lol Well, lets see, I have yarn, food, dogs and cats have food, maybe being snowed in for a few days would be a nice vacation? lolol... Probably not, but it's a nice thought.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I don't mind the Gwenie's I don't feel so bad when it happens to me. Sometimes I use mine to comment on something else instead using copy and paste. If I catch it fast enough.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Yes please!! :mrgreen:


If you didn't find them yet, here they are. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218858-58.html#4398618


----------



## Patches39

Been a busy day cleaned and did some more knitting, so now will read and pray my legs will allow me to sleep, (cramps) pray all have a beautiful tomorrow, fill with peace and healing, joy and love. Night, night. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Trying something. Hope it works.

Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it is good exercise. :roll: And with DH on the road so much, I'd better get into that frame of mind or I'll be snowed in. lol Well, lets see, I have yarn, food, dogs and cats have food, maybe being snowed in for a few days would be a nice vacation? lolol... Probably not, but it's a nice thought.


I would love to be snowed in as long as I have done the shopping first and the animals have food. 
VACATION???? what is that, thought I had the day off today but had more company and phone calls than normal


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


It worked for me on my laptop, very cute


----------



## purl2diva

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


Yes, it worked fine. It is so much fun to watch those first steps. He is a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


Awe!!! It worked on my laptop too, took it a while to download, but he's just cute. And walking like a champ. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Kathy, I just watched your adorable video!! He's so cute! Getting the hang of walking pretty well I see!
Kaye, I was lucky when my DH was away. All the storms blew right up the driveway and all the snow would pile up in front of the barn and other building so I didn't have to shovel. The worst part was what the snow plow would throw at the entrance from the street! My DH and I were snowed in during a freak snowstorm a few years ago while we were staying at a family home in a very rural part of Ohio and there was no phone and the electricity was out. We walked to town to eat and the tracks from a tractor were hip deep! They said there they didn't even know there was anyone up there! It was quite an adventure!


----------



## NanaCaren

EJS said:


> Hello all,
> Cool but not as cold this morning. Got DGD on the bus for school~~~easy task as it picks her up at the end of the drive~~but she likes for me to get up and see her off each day. Took care of some things on the computer and getting ready to head to the post office to get the last of the ordered hats out. Will take DGS with me and maybe head to the yarn store.
> Bills are done tomorrow as our payday is the 3rd.
> I better get dressed and out the door so I don't sit here and veg out. I have been doing that way too much lately.
> EJ


I am glad I only have to take this bunch to the end of the drive as well, even if it is a quarter mile.

love the coffee, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I would love to be snowed in as long as I have done the shopping first and the animals have food.
> VACATION???? what is that, thought I had the day off today but had more company and phone calls than normal


LOL! Figures, it never fails really does it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The sunrise a few minutes ago- Tuesday, 3rd December, 2013


Very beautiful photo, lovely colouring.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Figures, it never fails really does it?


HOw true next time I'm going to tell everyone I'm going away for the day, maybe then I can get a few things done. It did keep me occupied for the day now tomorrow to fit in what I didn't get done today. :roll:


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> If you didn't find them yet, here they are.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218858-58.html#4398618


Thank you will be trying these this season!


----------



## nittergma

I did the same thing for my boys (pray for patience) After 3 "tornadoes" and a handfull I don't know if I have learned much yet! I certainly hope so! I think I've learned more what not to do.


jheiens said:


> I made the mistake of praying for patience when my DD1 was a toddler. (Little did I know that DD2 would be the one with whom I would need to practice patience.) Most of you likely remember the passage in the Bible about testing works to create patience? I had forgotten that in my frustration that particular day. lol I suspect that compassion comes with patience, Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> Kathy, I just watched your adorable video!! He's so cute! Getting the hang of walking pretty well I see!
> Kaye, I was lucky when my DH was away. All the storms blew right up the driveway and all the snow would pile up in front of the barn and other building so I didn't have to shovel. The worst part was what the snow plow would throw at the entrance from the street! My DH and I were snowed in during a freak snowstorm a few years ago while we were staying at a family home in a very rural part of Ohio and there was no phone and the electricity was out. We walked to town to eat and the tracks from a tractor were hip deep! They said there they didn't even know there was anyone up there! It was quite an adventure!


Fortunately, the most snow comes to the back yard, the front not usually too bad, the last snow we had, I was able to just use the broom and sweep the porch, steps, and sidewalk. 
I imagine that was an adventure, bet they were surprised to find out you were up there.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> HOw true next time I'm going to tell everyone I'm going away for the day, maybe then I can get a few things done. It did keep me occupied for the day now tomorrow to fit in what I didn't get done today. :roll:


 :thumbup: Might be worth a try. lol
Well, you certainly won't have trouble trying to stay busy tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Thank you will be trying these this season!


You are certainly welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


Works on my iPad too just checked it


----------



## Pup lover

Daralene so happy to hear good news on nephew. Shirley praying for Marjorie. Sassafrass glad your arm is ok, hope you find jacket. OhioJoy cant even imagine dealing with such behavior, I would have lost it! Gwen nice mitts and kids! Purple and Angela nice to see both of you! Im sure there are others I forgot to mention that I wanted to. My mind is just gone after a full day of work.

They said it was going to be warm here mid 40s maybe 50 its raining and cold windy. Daisy ripped the thumb out if DHs work gloves so need to try and sew that up, hope to get the tree up tomorrow afternoon. Keep saying it someday it will happen. Found a new groomer here in town for the girls. Trixie goes Wednesday Daisy on Saturday, they are much over due. Will be nice not to have to travel with them. 

Time to take a bath get in jammies and read if I can stay awake long enough. Gnight. Prayers love n hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Might be worth a try. lol
> Well, you certainly won't have trouble trying to stay busy tomorrow. :wink:


I sure won't have any trouble, photos of what I have made are expected. Thought I'd change things up a bit and post dinner tonight instead of breakfast. :wink: Should be lots of things to post with the breads and cheese cake. Fruit for fruit cakes is soaking and mincemeat has been brought in from root cellar waiting to be used in cookies and bread. I think I have the house to myself again tomorrow. Will start bright and early, might get my list finished :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.
]


----------



## Designer1234

Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.


It reminds me of having to get to work in this type of weather. Some businesses didn't open the morning after a bad storm but many had to open anyway. I would be happy to share it with anyone who likes winter weather! :shock: :-( :-( :XD: 

I don't know how they do it but there is an add on TP today about Ostonomy appliances ( we were talking about my sister needing a Colectoral bag) same thing. makes you wonder. they must have words that bring up certain adds. 

I accomplished quite a bit today -- got a lot of housework done -- I was glad to get it caught up. --

Joy -- I am sorry the boys were so disrespectful. I would mention to the SIL that if they are coming to your house you expect to be treated respectfully. At least that is what I thought at first. HOwever, I feel that they must be troubled boys and maybe need to know that someone like you will treat them with respect if it is reciprocated. The fault is with the parents and they are headed for trouble unless the parents step up. Sometimes it is necessary to call a spade a spade. so sad. I worry for both of them. they must be filled with anger for some reason. 

Juiie - wonderful picture.

Purple -- I am glad you had such a nice visit. I know she will like her little purse -- I have mine hanging with a little mitten I got from another KP member and both are going on our tree for decorations. 

Well, I am a bit tired so will turn the computer off and read for awhile -- it is just 8:30 so have a couple of hours to read. talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.
> ]


Glad you are safe at home and not going out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Heading to bed now, need to get an early start and the teens will start getting up early. 

Hugs and healing energy to all that are in need. all those in the snow storms in Canada sending extra warm energy there way.


----------



## iamsam

I look like a pin cushion. lol

it does come with having animals - and I am glad to pay the price. life would not be near as fun without them.

sam



jknappva said:


> I think it goes with having fur-babies, Sam. Several years ago, my cat tried to jump over the chair arm into my lap...and dug her back claws into my arm. She really marked me good that time!! So bad that I called "Ask a Nurse"/"Call a Nurse"...can never remember which it is. I told her what I'd done to clean it because I did not want to go to the dr. for it. It healed just fine...but, boy, did it hurt at the time!!!
> JuneK


----------



## kehinkle

Evening,

Glad the video was able to be viewed. He is so cute learning to walk. Does really well except everyone says he walks like Frankenstein.

Well, I passed my DOT physical! A year of not having to worry sbout it. Went up with my BBF and her husband. Planned on doing some shopping but only made it to one store after physical and lunch. But it was nice anyway. Shopped at World Market and picked up things for her Christmas basket. 

Tomorrow morning, a trip to the DMV and yhe bank and then back in service. Still need to put things away here and in the van.

Daralene, get lots of sleep. It is healing physically and mentally.

Ohio Joy, you have the patience of a saint. Don't know how I would handle that. Hopefully, with your example, the SIL and his children will learn what families are like. Tim sounds like he handled it fairly well.

Purple, what a lovely pic of you two. Look almost like sisters.

Gwen, nice mitts.

Okay ladies in the snow, keep it up there. One of the reasons I stopped going into Canada was the winter weather. Put a Ford van into a guardrail one time. Slid all over the 401 before turning 180°, hitting the rail and stopping, facing the direction I had come from. Luckily, no real damage to van and only shaken up. Black ice is scary.

Hope everyone is doing well. Stay warm (cool) and safe.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam

lots of real butter on the bread - so it soaks into the brown sugar - don't be shy about piling on the brown sugar.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Have never heard of brown sugar sandwiches, is that all thats on it? I do love to put chips/crisps on tuna and peanut butter n jelly sandwiches. Have never had a butty though they look and sound yummy!


----------



## iamsam

it does joy and we are the better for it. I had a friend in seattle that I described as my exercise in patience.

sam



jheiens said:


> I made the mistake of praying for patience when my DD1 was a toddler. (Little did I know that DD2 would be the one with whom I would need to practice patience.) Most of you likely remember the passage in the Bible about testing works to create patience? I had forgotten that in my frustration that particular day. lol I suspect that compassion comes with patience, Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

brown sugar makes it much better.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My stepdad puts sugar in his tomato sauce. I find it too sweet.
> You are the only other person I know that doesn't like sugar on their porridge.


----------



## gagesmom

HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

very cute Kathy - hardly seems possible he should be so big.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


----------



## kehinkle

Pic of hat and mitts and teapot. 

Welcome back, Gagesmom.


----------



## iamsam

and sometimes that is the best thing to do.

sam



nittergma said:


> I did the same thing for my boys (pray for patience) After 3 "tornadoes" and a handfull I don't know if I have learned much yet! I certainly hope so! I think I've learned more what not to do.


----------



## iamsam

say thanks to google.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I don't know how they do it but there is an add on TP today about Ostonomy appliances ( we were talking about my sister needing a Colectoral bag) same thing. makes you wonder. they must have words that bring up certain adds.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi kehinkle it is so great to be back. I have missed all of you so terribly much.


kehinkle said:


> Pic of hat and mitts and teapot.
> 
> Welcome back, Gagesmom.


----------



## iamsam

yeahhhhhhhhhhhh

sam



gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Sam, I am so happy to be back.


thewren said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.
> ]


My son went to Edmonton for an 8 am appointment tomorrow with an orthopedic surgeon about his shoulder. He went this afternoon & said zero visibility from Vergerville to Edmonton. We didn't get much snow but have a very nasty north wind howling so lots of drifting.


----------



## grandma sherry

Glad to see you back Gages Mom, you've been missed.
Angora it is good to here Christopher is improving, and you need to take care of yourself.
Kathy the video of Emmett walking is adorable.
Its nice to see teaparty folks meeting up like Angela and Purple.
Prayers to all in need, and Sam thanks for hosting this wonderful teaparty so all these wonderful people around the world can meet one another.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you so much grandma sherry I am so happy to be back with all of you. Happy to report that my bills are all paid, and my house is sold.



grandma sherry said:


> Glad to see you back Gages Mom, you've been missed.
> Angora it is good to here Christopher is improving, and you need to take care of yourself.
> Kathy the video of Emmett walking is adorable.
> Its nice to see teaparty folks meeting up like Angela and Purple.
> Prayers to all in need, and Sam thanks for hosting this wonderful teaparty so all these wonderful people around the world can meet one another.


----------



## sassafras123

So glad you are back Galveston!
Julie, just had a friend tell me she gets her dental work in Mexico every year. She was appalled when I told her $7,000 for two teeth. So I am going to go with her in Jan or Feb. You might see if there is a dental college near you. They would be cheaper.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sassafras, glad to e back. I have made probably made 8 pairs of boot cuffs and sooooo much more. I did get the 2 hello kitty dolls done that I set out to make. It is all on the camera and I have to see if I can get them on the computer tomorrow. Also I get the last 2 teeth I nedd pulled out, on Wednesday the 4th and see the denturist the 11th.


sassafras123 said:


> So glad you are back Galveston!
> Julie, just had a friend tell me she gets her dental work in Mexico every year. She was appalled when I told her $7,000 for two teeth. So I am going to go with her in Jan or Feb. You might see if there is a dental college near you. They would be cheaper.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Missed you


gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos again, what are the red berries? My son has mountain ash (i think) in the lot next to him in town, the birds eat the berries in winter, become drunk & bounce of his deck & patio door & get stunned, very strange.


Golly! :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

Dear friend I have missed all of you so much.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Missed you


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I sure won't have any trouble, photos of what I have made are expected. Thought I'd change things up a bit and post dinner tonight instead of breakfast. :wink: Should be lots of things to post with the breads and cheese cake. Fruit for fruit cakes is soaking and mincemeat has been brought in from root cellar waiting to be used in cookies and bread. I think I have the house to myself again tomorrow. Will start bright and early, might get my list finished :lol:


Oh yum, I have Irish stout in the fridge, David is not enamored of it, but I love it, the REDDs is good too, yum. The fish and chips is what we would have had for lunch had we gone to Ft. Collins. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'm going to try to get an early start also.


----------



## EJS

Hi gagesmom. I have been away for a while too. Good news about the house selling. I take it that means you have found one as well? 
I wish for you many happy memories made in the coming years.


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> That is the very truth, children in general do better with structure and discipline. Sad that mom and dad didn't have the training to give that to them, but hopefully that will change where SIL is concerned now that he has good role models to work from. :thumbup:


Thank you, ma'am, for the kind words.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, Its a lovely afternoon here. Sunny and 20c. While I was surfing the net (sounds cool huh?) last night I found this site. It has crafty type ideas etc

http://www.oneprettything.com/


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> Joy -- I am sorry the boys were so disrespectful. I would mention to the SIL that if they are coming to your house you expect to be treated respectfully. At least that is what I thought at first. HOwever, I feel that they must be troubled boys and maybe need to know that someone like you will treat them with respect if it is reciprocated. The fault is with the parents and they are headed for trouble unless the parents step up. Sometimes it is necessary to call a spade a spade. so sad. I worry for both of them. they must be filled with anger for some reason.
> 
> I suspect you may right, Shirley. At least for a good part of it anyway.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Ohio Joy, you have the patience of a saint. Don't know how I would handle that. Hopefully, with your example, the SIL and his children will learn what families are like. Tim sounds like he handled it fairly well.
> 
> Given Tim's circumstances, yes, I think he did, too.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> it does joy and we are the better for it. I had a friend in seattle that I described as my exercise in patience.
> 
> sam


LOLOLOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Hiya, hope you have been keeping well/ I have to say that we have not found a place as of yet.


EJS said:


> Hi gagesmom. I have been away for a while too. Good news about the house selling. I take it that means you have found one as well?
> I wish for you many happy memories made in the coming years.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> The birds have eaten almost all the berries left on that tree out back. I tried to get a photo of when the tree looked like it was full of leaves that were living birds but those guys were too smart for me. Even with me in the kitchen behind the window and using the telephoto, they would fly off as soon as they saw me. The squirrels are eating the rest of what is left.
> 
> I have been exhausted. Didn't get out of bed till 3 pm yesterday and then had a nap in the evening and fell asleep at night. I'm ready to go back to bed already today.
> 
> My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!!
> 
> Well, sorry this visit is so short. I'm not getting anything done and I have so much to do but I'm afraid it's back to bed for me. Hugs to all.


Great to hear that he is still improving. Take care of yourself, I hope you are feeling better and a bit more energy very soon.


----------



## purl2diva

Just finished watching Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire. We have a tradition of watching a Christmas movie every night right up to Christmas. What is your favorite?


----------



## purl2diva

Angora- good to hear that Christopher is improving. Take care of yourself. Rest when your body tells you that you need to.

Melody- glad to see you back. I hope you find your new home soon.


----------



## gagesmom

We also watch a Christmas movie every night before Gage goes to bed all the way up to Christmas. Although I watch Wizard of Oz every year on Christmas Day. My fave movie of all time.


purl2diva said:


> Just finished watching Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire. We have a tradition of watching a Christmas movie every night right up to Christmas. What is your favorite?


----------



## jheiens

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much grandma sherry I am so happy to be back with all of you. Happy to report that my bills are all paid, and my house is sold.


And all God's people said Amen!!


----------



## gagesmom

jheiens said:


> And all God's people said Amen!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.
> ]


So glad that you all are home and safe.


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Today I've been cleaning after having new SIL's children, here since Thursday, and the mess they'd tracked in after playing outside in the snow.
> 
> I know I'm whining, but a 13 year old male who has the notion that it is not his problem what mess he makes when he stands at the loo because using his hand to guide the stream is somehow indecent is beyond me.
> 
> Thanks for you patience and prayers. Ohio Joy


Oh dear, but it does sound like you will pull them into line. How long are they with you for? Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

Julie.. Lovely sunrise photo

Gwen.. Great mittens, I couldnt open the other photo.. never mind.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> so sorry folks


Always makes me smile


----------



## gagesmom

I know I joined late tonight but I am off to check on Gage and go to bed. Goodnight all. Talk to you in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Glad the video was able to be viewed. He is so cute learning to walk. Does really well except everyone says he walks like Frankenstein.
> 
> Well, I passed my DOT physical! A year of not having to worry sbout it. Went up with my BBF and her husband. Planned on doing some shopping but only made it to one store after physical and lunch. But it was nice anyway. Shopped at World Market and picked up things for her Christmas basket.
> 
> Tomorrow morning, a trip to the DMV and yhe bank and then back in service. Still need to put things away here and in the van.
> 
> Daralene, get lots of sleep. It is healing physically and mentally.
> 
> Ohio Joy, you have the patience of a saint. Don't know how I would handle that. Hopefully, with your example, the SIL and his children will learn what families are like. Tim sounds like he handled it fairly well.
> 
> Purple, what a lovely pic of you two. Look almost like sisters.
> 
> Gwen, nice mitts.
> 
> Okay ladies in the snow, keep it up there. One of the reasons I stopped going into Canada was the winter weather. Put a Ford van into a guardrail one time. Slid all over the 401 before turning 180°, hitting the rail and stopping, facing the direction I had come from. Luckily, no real damage to van and only shaken up. Black ice is scary.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Stay warm (cool) and safe.
> 
> Kathy


I'm just watching a Christmas movie with Whoopie in it, love Whoopie.  
My favorite, well, The Grinch who stole Christmas, the sound of music, white Christmas, it's a wonderful life, miracle on 34th street, and the best, A Christmas Carol (the one with Allistar Sims) and not necessarily in that order, Love them all.

Oops, I think I mixed up my replies.   Oh well... Have a great night.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Pic of hat and mitts and teapot.
> 
> Welcome back, Gagesmom.


Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Just finished watching Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire. We have a tradition of watching a Christmas movie every night right up to Christmas. What is your favorite?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I know I joined late tonight but I am off to check on Gage and go to bed. Goodnight all. Talk to you in the morning.


Good night sleep tight.


----------



## sugarsugar

Well I just went back to Gwens post of her photos and the one of her daughter and BF is there now. Great photo.
I think my laptop is running a bit slow... and it hadnt quite loaded yet. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


Oh how cute... he looks so tiny to be walking. :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

gagesmom said:


> Hiya, hope you have been keeping well/ I have to say that we have not found a place as of yet.


Doing well and staying quite busy.
Have to take the baby and the 4yr old for an appointment tomorrow morning. DD was offered a full time position at work so no more temp service for her. It has been a rough transition but everyone seems to be getting used to the new situation. Georgia has been teething like crazy. She has 3 more all working their way out now. That will be 6 total. Today was a rather hard day for her 
DH has been under the weather as well. I think he is having a flair up of something but can not get him to go see the doc to find out...
So all in all I have to say things are on course.
EJ


----------



## EJS

Guess I will say goodnight as well. Falling asleep while on the computer. Take care all.
EJ


----------



## iamsam

fyi --- sam

Your topic "knitting tea party 22 november '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-217241-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219630-1.html


----------



## iamsam

I am off to bed - see everyone tomorrow.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hey, welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

A very early (for me) good morning from Surrey. Am off to see Little Madam in the school Nativity and then out to lunch.

Julie, loved the sky photos and Gwens blue mitts. Getting behind again but only 6 pages so far, will try and catch up this evening.

In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and big Tuesday hugs to all and photos.......


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> I know I joined late tonight but I am off to check on Gage and go to bed. Goodnight all. Talk to you in the morning.


Nice to see you here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Missed you


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is a bit more than that! Mum put sugar on tomatoes regularly- but I never did like it- mind you I don't like sugar on my porridge either!


I feel a shudder when I read about sugar on porridge, rather have a little salt in it when cooking. My friend likes to eat porridge without salt and slices of banana on top! We are all different aren't we lol


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> You are justified, they know better, and hopefully they will shape up. Poor Tim, it probably stressed him quite a bit.
> Prayers for you all and hugs, you will do just fine with the GED tutoring, I'm sure.


I agree, hope Tim feels less stressed today.


----------



## dollyclaire

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good to see you back :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

It worked! Emmett is sooooo cute! Now we have another to watch toddle around in "movies". 


kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey Sam...this is what happens when I go to bed at 8:30...been up now since 2:40 and have cinnamon roll dough making...will surprise Brantley with fresh hot rolls for breakfast before he goes to work.


thewren said:


> very cute Kathy - hardly seems possible he should be so big.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the hat and mitts. Very stylish looking.

YEA! Gagesmom is back!!!

Off to knit in the wee hours of the morning...ttyl



kehinkle said:


> Pic of hat and mitts and teapot.
> 
> Welcome back, Gagesmom.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.
> ]


Sounds like a "real storm". Isn't it nice that you don't have to go out in it - just look at it through the window!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> lots of real butter on the bread - so it soaks into the brown sugar - don't be shy about piling on the brown sugar.
> 
> sam


Sam - I assume that is the low calorie version?????


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello Gagesmom! How lovely to hear from you. I'm fine - how are you? So glad you're back, we missed you!


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much grandma sherry I am so happy to be back with all of you. Happy to report that my bills are all paid, and my house is sold.


What a relief!! Doesn't it feel good when you're on top of all the bills!! Have you found anywhere to move in to yet? How long before you have to move?


----------



## darowil

Being a glutton for punishment who tends to take on too many projects I have started the Advent Scarf on Ravelry. A section a day through Decemebr to Christmas Eve- and so far I am on track, doing day 3 on the 3rd! Her scarf is 103 but I am doing 49 stitches- this is what I call a scarf, and is much more doable. Started last year and never finished- did start the full size and made it part way through day5 only.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/advent-calendar-scarf-2013 This is ht slink- but only some photos in the links as we only get a day at a time and no photo of it. So I do knit things without a photo!
Alright Sam I know- I'll post a photo when I finish todays- but as it is lace it doesn't look all that good without being blocked.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I love it straight out of the tin!


Or in coffee. Kopi Susu (Coffee Milk is the English translation of the Malaysian drink). The good thing with Kopi Susu is that you can both eat and drink the condensed milk!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your day, I could have definately share some heat with you today. 37c


Glad to say our summer so far has not been as hot as yours- 31.2 yesterday our hottest of the 3 days.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> [ Will be checking the rot cellar for mincemeat today. If it turns out I'll post pics.


Hope this wasn't prophetic!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> My mother had ALS and was in a nursing home the last few years of her life. It was heartbreaking to see my strong mother trapped in a useless body...her mind was sharp to the end...which made it even worse.
> JuneK


Saw that with two sisters- and ther youngest one had a little boy who was bought up by one of my brothers fromt he time he was about 6 becuase Sarah was in a nursing home. For a while she could communicate with a board but even that became too hard by the end. One of the hardest things I ever had to do was tell her that her sister had died from the same thing she had the night before (and we were in hospital for th eday, I had hoped to leave it until she got back. But hard as it was for her to communicate it was clear she was asking me about Ruth so I just had to tell her. And then 3 weeks later she went and joined Ruth (and our brother and father who had the same thing).


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> My stepdad puts sugar in his tomato sauce. I find it too sweet.
> You are the only other person I know that doesn't like sugar on their porridge.


They say true Scots put salt on their porridge.........sorry, I put sugar too!


----------



## KateB

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


Aw he's so cute!.....you'll have gathered from my comment that it worked!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but I am unable to translate ALS and google is not helping. What does it stand for?


May have already been said but it is Motor Neurone Disease to us (MND) and probaly you to.
See you found it- I found that out simply by goggling ALS- but may have been helped that I had some idea what I was looking for so when I saw it written in full I knew the name immediately.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And it's lovely to have you back! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> My sister texted me that my nephew has improved enough that he will get a visit from his stepchildren and his own precious daughter today. I just have to thank you so much for praying for him!!!!
> 
> .


So glad he is improving- what a relief for the family.
Hope your tiredness settle soon.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Anyway, here's the photo of Angela and I having coffee....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

Poledra65 said:


> That was fantastic!!! Am going to buy that on Itunes. :thumbup:


Awesome :thumbup: 
We have been picking up pecans also.there is a bumper crop here this year.I have already put 7 quart bags in the freezer & have a huge box in the utility room to still work on. Our church has a huge tree & they are 2 inches long & paper shells. We have been picking up all over town in vacant lots. It's hard to keep my fingers in shape then to knit,so every day I goop them up good with " equate" brand moisturizing cream, it's thick and stays on even after hand washing. Good pecans in the freezer is money in the bank, as much as they cost per lbs. 
I am working on boot cuffs and am pleased at how they are turning out.
I am reading and lurking mostly, still remembering those who are in need. Later...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here are the Orange-Cranberry Almond rolls fresh from the oven this morning...Enjoy. (and before you ask it is the same dough recipe but the filling was 1/2 cinnamon, 1/2 valencia orange peel, dried cranberries, and almond slivers. Icing also had orange peel added. Yummmmmmm! Grab yourself a cup of coffee or tea and pull up a chair!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad someone has a bumper crop of pecans this year...ours are skimpy in quantity this year....last year was a bumper year for us.

=Southern Gal]Awesome :thumbup: 
We have been picking up pecans also.there is a bumper crop here this year.I have already put 7 quart bags in the freezer & have a huge box in the utility room to still work on. Our church has a huge tree & they are 2 inches long & paper shells. We have been picking up all over town in vacant lots. It's hard to keep my fingers in shape then to knit,so every day I goop them up good with " equate" brand moisturizing cream, it's thick and stays on even after hand washing. Good pecans in the freezer is money in the bank, as much as they cost per lbs. 
I am working on boot cuffs and am pleased at how they are turning out.
I am reading and lurking mostly, still remembering those who are in need. Later...[/quote]


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Darwin thank you for correction. Impressed you know Indonesian.


I tried learnng at one stage- but it started getting too hard. I laughed at myself as this was high school level. And I gave up becuase it was too hard- my masters level study was much easier! Don't think I am a natural language student somehow (would still love to go back to it at some time). I did though learn enough to be able to communicate very basically. Had a conversation all in Indoensian with a lady one day, and then later saw her husband and he asked me questions about what I had said (he used English) so I knew that I had got across my message. That was one of the highlights of that trip for me. 
And while we don't ge that many Indonesians here they are one of our closest neighbours (maybe even our closest). Though New Guinea and New Zealand are also close ( both of these speak English so most definitely the closest non-English speaking country). And it has the advantge that 80% of Inodnesian is the same as Malaysian- so once you can speak one you can be understood in the other (probably not much different than between Australian and American English!)


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> My dad put it on stewed tomatoes.


I often add sugar to dishes that have tomato in them- it brings out the flour (lets try flavour) in them. I have tried leaving it out but it really makes a difference and I figure that in a meal that serves 4 or more a teaspoon or two isn't going to make much difference.


----------



## darowil

Well I still have 8 pages to go but I will post the first 3 days of the Advent Scarf and then the mugs and head of to bed. Warm inside and bit muggy so may not sleep well- in which case I may return. But as it may rain I can't open up the windows.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Julie. Much appreciated. Ohio Joy


My pleasure, Joy! Still praying for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I made the mistake of praying for patience when my DD1 was a toddler. (Little did I know that DD2 would be the one with whom I would need to practice patience.) Most of you likely remember the passage in the Bible about testing works to create patience? I had forgotten that in my frustration that particular day. lol I suspect that compassion comes with patience, Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: I believe it does!


----------



## darowil

And now the mugs. These were given to me as 50th birthday presents. Tried convincing people it didn't need to be celebrated but Vicky insisted that I had a party. I did enjoy the day- and one advantage was I got to hear all the lovely things that woudl have been said at that time if I had needed a funeral instead!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My stepdad puts sugar in his tomato sauce. I find it too sweet.
> You are the only other person I know that doesn't like sugar on their porridge.


Well we have another in the club, now- dollyclaire also likes salt with porridge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> And it is a beauty. :thumbup:


We do get some interesting cloud effects, from time to time! Mind you, you have photographed some pretty spectacular ones yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks, Dawn!


----------



## Designer1234

Melody -- I am so glad your house sold. When do they take it over? I hope you find something that is satisfactory to all three of you. Take care my dear. Don't let yourselves stress too much -- (hard to do in a move).

I am glad to hear you are nearly finished with your dental appointments. The denturists have so many new procedures - I have had dentures since I was 23 and never regretted them. No more tooth aches. My sister has only had 2 fillings in her whole life that I know of - very very hard surfaces -- my teeth were the opposite and I spent much time in the dentist's office - that was a long time ago and I can still feel the drill. It alway amazes me as we lived in the same house and ate the same food and brushed the same way. You will find they take a bit of getting used to but not that long.

We are snowed in here -17C (+l.4F) windchill -30C --- but going down to -27C by Thursday which is about -16F - I found a converter finally, on my mac- 
whatever and wherever that is COLD.so it is going to settle in for awhile. 

Bonnie- I was just watching Global news and it was bad as far north as 
just south of Edmonton. Glad your son is okay. We have to go to the library tomorrow but if it is too bad we will just renew our books. We are past the time when we go out on days like this. We do have good winter wear and are just glad we don't have to go out in it .

Just looked at the morning news -- Schools are still open but attendance is not mandatory -- highways east and side roads are difficult and in some ways impassable. Trans Canada is closed in 3 places. The windchill is what is so difficult to move around in. It sounds as if Montana is getting it too and also the Dakotas.

Don't you wonder why we went to Arizona in the winter?????? 

------

I can imagine how Sugar Sugar and others in the warmest part of Oz are feeling. Nicho -- aren't you glad you are coming in July???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## jheiens

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, but it does sound like you will pull them into line. How long are they with you for? Take care.


The SIL's kids were just here for the long holiday weekend. They went home on Sunday but will be back after Christmas for several days before the New Year. Yea??? lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Been a busy day cleaned and did some more knitting, so now will read and pray my legs will allow me to sleep, (cramps) pray all have a beautiful tomorrow, fill with peace and healing, joy and love. Night, night. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cramps can be a real problem at night, can they not?! Some thing I prefer not to suffer!


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


Yes!!!, he is so cute, and walking my my, I know you are so proud of him, such a little man. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Beautiful way to start my day with a smile, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


Clever Emmett! Clever Grandma! My attempts to post a video have bee downright failures.


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the Orange-Cranberry Almond rolls fresh from the oven this morning...Enjoy. (and before you ask it is the same dough recipe but the filling was 1/2 cinnamon, 1/2 valencia orange peel, dried cranberries, and almond slivers. Icing also had orange peel added. Yummmmmmm! Grab yourself a cup of coffee or tea and pull up a chair!


Thanks very much Gwen - don't mind if I do!! Yum yum!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Very beautiful photo, lovely colouring.


Thank you, Caren, from one sunrise watcher to another!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Well I still have 8 pages to go but I will post the first 3 days of the Advent Scarf and then the mugs and head of to bed. Warm inside and bit muggy so may not sleep well- in which case I may return. But as it may rain I can't open up the windows.


That is beautiful. It's going to be a fabulous scarf!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Well we have another in the club, now- dollyclaire also likes salt with porridge.


I prefer honey on porridge!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.
> ]


Did not make it into our news, though- maybe we expect bad weather for Canadian winters! Hope the situations it created are all resolving by now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Juiie - wonderful picture.
> ...
> Well, I am a bit tired so will turn the computer off and read for awhile -- it is just 8:30 so have a couple of hours to read. talk to you all tomorrow.


I think you must mean the last sunrise I posted, Shirley, I don't recall posting another yesterday!
Hope you are rested by now, and not too terribly cold outside!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am so glad to see you back on line, Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> So glad you are back Galveston!
> Julie, just had a friend tell me she gets her dental work in Mexico every year. She was appalled when I told her $7,000 for two teeth. So I am going to go with her in Jan or Feb. You might see if there is a dental college near you. They would be cheaper.


Unfortunately, the one Dental College we have is pretty inaccessible to me- being in Dunedin in the far south of the South Island- I used to go there when I was a student at Otago!


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: yaaaaaaaaa, miss you so much, how are thinks going, I have been praying for better things for you. Pray family is well, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Pic of hat and mitts and teapot.
> 
> Welcome back, Gagesmom.


Lovely hat and mitt, beautiful teapot. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Julie.. Lovely sunrise photo
> 
> Gwen.. Great mittens, I couldnt open the other photo.. never mind.


Thank you Cathy! How is life progressing!?


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much grandma sherry I am so happy to be back with all of you. Happy to report that my bills are all paid, and my house is sold.


Another answered prayer,


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I prefer honey on porridge!


Or brown sugar!
(Guess who got distracted?) Still have those 8 pages to go though!

I gather that Meldoy has posted- and told us the house has sold. Yipee! What a relief to have that dealt with. Is it definite or could they still back out? Do you have a set date for settlement (or whatever you call it?). mAybe if i went back and read the unread 8 pages I would find put. But as it is almost Wedensday I really shoul dgo to bed. 
Maybe I should stay up and wish my SIL a happy birthday- I'm sure he would greatly appreciate a call at midnight to wish him happy birthday. Going out to tea tomorrow night for his birthday- Chinese I think (his poor father won't be able to get a steak- seems to be about all he eats!).


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> A very early (for me) good morning from Surrey. Am off to see Little Madam in the school Nativity and then out to lunch.
> 
> Julie, loved the sky photos and Gwens blue mitts. Getting behind again but only 6 pages so far, will try and catch up this evening.
> 
> In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and big Tuesday hugs to all and photos.......


Thank you PurpleFi! Wednesday am., here now- love your photos as always!


----------



## Bonnie7591

purl2diva said:


> Just finished watching Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire. We have a tradition of watching a Christmas movie every night right up to Christmas. What is your favorite?


Have you seen A Christmas Story? I love it, we watch it every year.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> I feel a shudder when I read about sugar on porridge, rather have a little salt in it when cooking. My friend likes to eat porridge without salt and slices of banana on top! We are all different aren't we lol


I did not know any better as a child- Mum (Welsh not Scottish) always put brown sugar on for us, but by my teens I had figured that was no longer for me! I am known to add extra salt!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Or in coffee. Kopi Susu (Coffee Milk is the English translation of the Malaysian drink). The good thing with Kopi Susu is that you can both eat and drink the condensed milk!


NOT for me, it wouldn't- have not had sugared coffee (willingly) since I was 13. I have drunk the occasional one to avoid hurting a friends feelings though! I tried the Kopu Susu (Susu is also the Samoan word for 'milk' BTW!) once, but once was definitely enough!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> A very early (for me) good morning from Surrey. Am off to see Little Madam in the school Nativity and then out to lunch.
> 
> Julie, loved the sky photos and Gwens blue mitts. Getting behind again but only 6 pages so far, will try and catch up this evening.
> 
> In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and big Tuesday hugs to all and photos.......


Lovely photos, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> They say true Scots put salt on their porridge.........sorry, I put sugar too!


* Kate!* What an admission, [shame on you!]


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it is good exercise. :roll: And with DH on the road so much, I'd better get into that frame of mind or I'll be snowed in. lol Well, lets see, I have yarn, food, dogs and cats have food, maybe being snowed in for a few days would be a nice vacation? lolol... Probably not, but it's a nice thought.


Think of all the knitting you would get done.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> May have already been said but it is Motor Neurone Disease to us (MND) and probaly you to.
> See you found it- I found that out simply by goggling ALS- but may have been helped that I had some idea what I was looking for so when I saw it written in full I knew the name immediately.


Yes! I had not thought to add 'disease'! Motor Neurone Disease is the term we use!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> NOT for me, it wouldn't- have not had sugared coffee (willingly) since I was 13. I have drunk the occasional one to avoid hurting a friends feelings though! I tried the Kopu Susu (Susu is also the Samoan word for 'milk' BTW!) once, but once was definitely enough!


Maryanne who does not like coffee and does not like her hot drinks sweetened likes Kopi Susu for some strange reason. Now for me makes sense- I like both coffee and sweet hot drinks.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I had not thought to add 'disease'! Motor Neurone Disease is the term we use!


I didn't add disease either I just used als and wikipedia was about the 2nd link for me.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you must mean the last sunrise I posted, Shirley, I don't recall posting another yesterday!
> Hope you are rested by now, and not too terribly cold outside!


I missed it when I surfed but wanted to mention it to you anyway.

Yes I read for an hour and then slept right through until 4:30 - it is 6:15 AM here now, and needless to say I will likely have a bit of a nap this afternoon. Going to sort papers today - at least that is my plan now. am in the midst of doing 3 knitted projects so just take turns doing things.

The main highway south is closed and some cars have been there for l2 hours- they are moving the drivers and passengers to Strathmore where they have set up a place for them until the road opens. This is the worst I have seen for some years.

I am just thankful I don't have to go out in it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the Orange-Cranberry Almond rolls fresh from the oven this morning...Enjoy. (and before you ask it is the same dough recipe but the filling was 1/2 cinnamon, 1/2 valencia orange peel, dried cranberries, and almond slivers. Icing also had orange peel added. Yummmmmmm! Grab yourself a cup of coffee or tea and pull up a chair!


They do look scrumptious- but I won't be tempted to make them I know full well where they would end up in this household- skoffed by yours truly- and heading to my hips. As I have just managed to whittle off 3 kg, I don't want to undo the good work! Put icing on anything and Fale would probably refuse it- even if he were here!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And now the mugs. These were given to me as 50th birthday presents. Tried convincing people it didn't need to be celebrated but Vicky insisted that I had a party. I did enjoy the day- and one advantage was I got to hear all the lovely things that woudl have been said at that time if I had needed a funeral instead!


Well I guess it is good to hear the eulogies! I love the mugs- a sucker for porcelain!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I prefer honey on porridge!


Ah but then you are English!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but then you are English!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I didn't add disease either I just used als and wikipedia was about the 2nd link for me.


The second time I tried it came up- first time was a heap of non medical possibilities!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not know any better as a child- Mum (Welsh not Scottish) always put brown sugar on for us, but by my teens I had figured that was no longer for me! I am known to add extra salt!


I grew up with brown sugar on our porridge -- never imagined salt, although we put a bit of salt in it while we cooked it. Interesting how every thing is slightly different in different parts of the world. Fascinating! We found that in New Zealand. I remember making a pumpkin pie (pumpkin is a vegetable only in NZ or at least it was when we were there). I had some friends over for dinner and whipped cream and pumpkin pie-- they politely each took a mouth or two but it didn't go over very well.

I remember one day seeing one jar of peanut butter on a shelf and a woman reached for it the same time I did - we both laughed and found out that both of us were Canadians. The store owner ordered it in especially for her. I don't know if that is still the case as it was in l970-l973. At that time none of our friends had tasted it.

Marmite was new to us and there were other things that were very different too. I just loved the differences and found them so interesting. A couple of friends of mine and I used to sit and drink tea and talk about our different ways of doing things.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I missed it when I surfed but wanted to mention it to you anyway.
> 
> Yes I read for an hour and then slept right through until 4:30 - it is 6:15 AM here now, and needless to say I will likely have a bit of a nap this afternoon. Going to sort papers today - at least that is my plan now. am in the midst of doing 3 knitted projects so just take turns doing things.
> 
> The main highway south is closed and some cars have been there for l2 hours- they are moving the drivers and passengers to Strathmore where they have set up a place for them until the road opens. This is the worst I have seen for some years.
> 
> I am just thankful I don't have to go out in it.


And I guess having a well stocked store cupboard would be second nature to a Canadian! My daughter found it very hard to walk around the block, the Christmas she spent out from Edmonton. She was prepared to try only the once, she said it was a very unpleasant experience. 
Given the vagaries of recent weather patterns I guess it might be expected to be the worst for some time!


----------



## purl2diva

Yummy looking rolls, Gwen. I'm off to make pumpkin cranberry muffins with my leftover pumpkin.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> * Kate!* What an admission, [shame on you!]


 :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> My dad put it on stewed tomatoes.


We always make our stewed tomatoes with just tomatoes, shredded bread to thicken it, and sugar. And we always make sweet baked cornbread...regional differences in the same country!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I grew up with brown sugar on our porridge -- never imagined salt, although we put a bit of salt in it while we cooked it. Interesting how every thing is slightly different in different parts of the world. Fascinating! We found that in New Zealand. I remember making a pumpkin pie (pumpkin is a vegetable only in NZ or at least it was when we were there). I had some friends over for dinner and whipped cream and pumpkin pie-- they politely each took a mouth or two but it didn't go over very well.
> 
> I remember one day seeing one jar of peanut butter on a shelf and a woman reached for it the same time I did - we both laughed and found out that both of us were Canadians. The store owner ordered it in especially for her. I don't know if that is still the case as it was in l970-l973. At that time none of our friends had tasted it.
> 
> Marmite was new to us and there were other things that were very different too. I just loved the differences and found them so interesting. A couple of friends of mine and I used to sit and drink tea and talk about our different ways of doing things.


Pumpkin pie I only ever have had as adult- Mum did not consider pumpkin as fit for human consumption (cows only) so did not grow them. I love pumpkin pie myself- and make it once a year in autumn as a treat.
We had peanut butter available in Rotorua always- my brothers loved it- and that would be going back to 1957!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> :lol:


As you say in your signature, embrace our differences!


----------



## nittergma

Gagesmom, I just saw your post with a reply,so glad to see you on again, your house sold!


Patches39 said:


> Another answered prayer,


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> In Bill's case, June, I think that it was much the fault of the parent. She still tells him that he can't do this or that because he isn't smart enough. And if he had been offered special classes, she likely would have refused to allow him to attend.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Some people have no parenting skills at all...it's a shame the children are suffering for it as are the adults around them.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I sure won't have any trouble, photos of what I have made are expected. Thought I'd change things up a bit and post dinner tonight instead of breakfast. :wink: Should be lots of things to post with the breads and cheese cake. Fruit for fruit cakes is soaking and mincemeat has been brought in from root cellar waiting to be used in cookies and bread. I think I have the house to myself again tomorrow. Will start bright and early, might get my list finished :lol:


I'm seeing your dinner this morning instead of evening but it still looks yummy!
Your cookies and bread sound wonderful...I know they won't last long!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Our storm made all the Canadian news -- probably some of the US too. It is still snowing and cold. hundreds of 'accidents' and the highways are a real mess and very little in the way of activity on the highway north and south.
> ]


I'm so glad you and Pat are all set so you can stay inside and watch the blizzard where you're warm and cozy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


MISSED you...so glad you're back, Melody!!! Are you getting snowed in!!? Give Gage a hug from me.
and hugs to you,too, Sister of my heart!! How's the house sale and house hunting going? We want to hear all your news.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much grandma sherry I am so happy to be back with all of you. Happy to report that my bills are all paid, and my house is sold.


WONDERFUL! ( and yes, I meant to shout!!)
Jk


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> We have been picking up pecans also.there is a bumper crop here this year.I have already put 7 quart bags in the freezer & have a huge box in the utility room to still work on. Our church has a huge tree & they are 2 inches long & paper shells. We have been picking up all over town in vacant lots. It's hard to keep my fingers in shape then to knit,so every day I goop them up good with " equate" brand moisturizing cream, it's thick and stays on even after hand washing. Good pecans in the freezer is money in the bank, as much as they cost per lbs.
> I am working on boot cuffs and am pleased at how they are turning out.
> I am reading and lurking mostly, still remembering those who are in need. Later...


One of the things I miss here, in Texas we had pecans like crazy.


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Trying something. Hope it works.
> 
> Can someone let me know if download works. Video won't play on my tablet. It is of Emmett walking.


How gorgeous- even if he did get distracted before reaching grandma!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well I still have 8 pages to go but I will post the first 3 days of the Advent Scarf and then the mugs and head of to bed. Warm inside and bit muggy so may not sleep well- in which case I may return. But as it may rain I can't open up the windows.


That's going to be beautiful.
Don't you just love hot, sticky humidity with no air flow? One of the things I don't miss about San Antonio.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And now the mugs. These were given to me as 50th birthday presents. Tried convincing people it didn't need to be celebrated but Vicky insisted that I had a party. I did enjoy the day- and one advantage was I got to hear all the lovely things that woudl have been said at that time if I had needed a funeral instead!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Think of all the knitting you would get done.


 :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> A very early (for me) good morning from Surrey. Am off to see Little Madam in the school Nativity and then out to lunch.
> 
> Julie, loved the sky photos and Gwens blue mitts. Getting behind again but only 6 pages so far, will try and catch up this evening.
> 
> In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and big Tuesday hugs to all and photos.......


Love your road, walking down that would be so peaceful, I think.


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Doing well and staying quite busy.
> Have to take the baby and the 4yr old for an appointment tomorrow morning. DD was offered a full time position at work so no more temp service for her. It has been a rough transition but everyone seems to be getting used to the new situation. Georgia has been teething like crazy. She has 3 more all working their way out now. That will be 6 total. Today was a rather hard day for her
> DH has been under the weather as well. I think he is having a flair up of something but can not get him to go see the doc to find out...
> So all in all I have to say things are on course.
> EJ


Great news about your DD...sorry to hear your DH won't go to the dr. Some men think if they ignore their bad health it will heal itself!! Gotta love 'em!
JuneK


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> My stepdad puts sugar in his tomato sauce. I find it too sweet.
> You are the only other person I know that doesn't like sugar on their porridge.


Salt on porridge is a Scots habit, I think. Is that correct Julie? I've always used a tiny pinch of salt on mine but addition during cooking too, and DH uses salt on his, but I think that's after spending time in Glasgow.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A very early (for me) good morning from Surrey. Am off to see Little Madam in the school Nativity and then out to lunch.
> 
> Julie, loved the sky photos and Gwens blue mitts. Getting behind again but only 6 pages so far, will try and catch up this evening.
> 
> In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and big Tuesday hugs to all and photos.......


Those violas are really hanging on!! Love the view of your road. I know you'll enjoy the Nativity and Little Madam!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Saw that with two sisters- and ther youngest one had a little boy who was bought up by one of my brothers fromt he time he was about 6 becuase Sarah was in a nursing home. For a while she could communicate with a board but even that became too hard by the end. One of the hardest things I ever had to do was tell her that her sister had died from the same thing she had the night before (and we were in hospital for th eday, I had hoped to leave it until she got back. But hard as it was for her to communicate it was clear she was asking me about Ruth so I just had to tell her. And then 3 weeks later she went and joined Ruth (and our brother and father who had the same thing).


My mother never had a problem talking...I guess it affects different parts of the body at different times in different people. She did get to the point that she couldn't swallow about 48 hrs before she passed away. It's a terrible disease.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Salt on porridge is a Scots habit, I think. Is that correct Julie? I've always used a tiny pinch of salt on mine but addition during cooking too, and DH uses salt on his, but I think that's after spending time in Glasgow.


That is what my Scottish dad always said!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> . I remember making a pumpkin pie (pumpkin is a vegetable only in NZ or at least it was when we were there). I had some friends over for dinner and whipped cream and pumpkin pie-- they politely each took a mouth or two but it didn't go over very well.
> 
> I remember one day seeing one jar of peanut butter on a shelf and a woman reached for it the same time I did - we both laughed and found out that both of us were Canadians.


No peanut butter? We grew up on it- it was a common sandwich filling (though called peanut paste but exactly the same thing). In fact the reason I don't like it on bread is because we always had it on sandwiches and it frequently got 'cooked' sitting in the sun until lunch time. So the way I am most likely to eat it is off the spoon.
I was taught to make Pumpkin Pie in Home Science in 2nd year at high school (now called year 9). But didnt really like it. Pumpkin scones are popular over here- while we did make them the wife of an eccentric prmeier of one of our states was renown for her pumpkin scones. Flos pumpkin scones (note the great respect we hold towards our leaders etc!). And soup.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And now the mugs. These were given to me as 50th birthday presents. Tried convincing people it didn't need to be celebrated but Vicky insisted that I had a party. I did enjoy the day- and one advantage was I got to hear all the lovely things that woudl have been said at that time if I had needed a funeral instead!


They're lovely!
JK


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Hi kehinkle it is so great to be back. I have missed all of you so terribly much.


Lovely to see you back GagesMum, as well as Kehinkle.


----------



## Lurker 2

A few downloads from Facebook, I wanted to share- there were so many spectacular ones today.
First up a shot of the River Tay in Scotland.
The others are cloud effects from Kaikoura!
and one of rough seas


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much grandma sherry I am so happy to be back with all of you. Happy to report that my bills are all paid, and my house is sold.


Great news :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> My mother never had a problem talking...I guess it affects different parts of the body at different times in different people. She did get to the point that she couldn't swallow about 48 hrs before she passed away. It's a terrible disease.
> JuneK


Ours is not ALS- Huntingdon's Disease- but similar. Sarah was tube feed for years becuase she couldn't swallow- in fact the reason she was in hospital that day was to get it replaced. It had blocked up a couple of days before but they actually thought she was going die that week (we actually thought they would both go that week) so hadn't gone down to have it replaced until we realised she was going to survive a bit longer.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> A few downloads from Facebook, I wanted to share- there were so many spectacular ones today.
> First up a shot of the River Tay in Scotland.
> The others are cloud effects from Kaikoura!
> and one of rough seas


Just noticed under these beutiful photos an ad for Queenstown- and from what I saw it was NZ so must have picked up on Kaikoura.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> No peanut butter? We grew up on it- it was a common sandwich filling (though called peanut paste but exactly the same thing). In fact the reason I don't like it on bread is because we always had it on sandwiches and it frequently got 'cooked' sitting in the sun until lunch time. So the way I am most likely to eat it is off the spoon.
> 
> It's amazing we didn't all die from food poisoning growing up. Eating sandwiches that sat in the hot classrooms...no a/c at the time. We would frequently have tuna fish sandwiches..now everyone would have a fit if a child ate one that had gone for hours without refrigeration. Guess our tummies were used to it!
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A few downloads from Facebook, I wanted to share- there were so many spectacular ones today.
> First up a shot of the River Tay in Scotland.
> The others are cloud effects from Kaikoura!
> and one of rough seas


Gorgeous!!!! All of them.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A few downloads from Facebook, I wanted to share- there were so many spectacular ones today.
> First up a shot of the River Tay in Scotland.
> The others are cloud effects from Kaikoura!
> and one of rough seas


those are wonderful, Julie. Thank you for sharing all that beauty. it's especially welcome this morning as it's turned cloudy and grey here. Of course, with our weather, the sun may be shining brightly in the next hours.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Ours is not ALS- Huntingdon's Disease- but similar. Sarah was tube feed for years becuase she couldn't swallow- in fact the reason she was in hospital that day was to get it replaced. It had blocked up a couple of days before but they actually thought she was going die that week (we actually thought they would both go that week) so hadn't gone down to have it replaced until we realised she was going to survive a bit longer.


It's always hard when we have to watch a loved one suffer. I'm so glad when my husband died, it was a very quick heart attack and he was gone in minutes. But I felt as if I was missing a part of my body for months after he was gone.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> No peanut butter? We grew up on it- it was a common sandwich filling (though called peanut paste but exactly the same thing). In fact the reason I don't like it on bread is because we always had it on sandwiches and it frequently got 'cooked' sitting in the sun until lunch time. So the way I am most likely to eat it is off the spoon.
> I was taught to make Pumpkin Pie in Home Science in 2nd year at high school (now called year 9). But didnt really like it. Pumpkin scones are popular over here- while we did make them the wife of an eccentric prmeier of one of our states was renown for her pumpkin scones. Flos pumpkin scones (note the great respect we hold towards our leaders etc!). And soup.


I am equally surprised at Shirley's experience- we definitely had it in Rotorua- I believe it to have been introduced by the American Forces during WWll.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Just noticed under these beutiful photos an ad for Queenstown- and from hwat I saw it was NZ so must have picked up on Kaikoura.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> I feel a shudder when I read about sugar on porridge, rather have a little salt in it when cooking. My friend likes to eat porridge without salt and slices of banana on top! We are all different aren't we lol


Sultanas cooked in it (not added after) are good- sweetens it but I figue the sultanas are probably better than sugar. But hte brown sugar or honey reamin my favourites (probably the sugar). Maybe I shouldn't say Goldne Syrup also works well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! All of them.


There were so many terrific ones- it was hard to choose which to share!


----------



## EJS

Southern Gal said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> We have been picking up pecans also.there is a bumper crop here this year.I have already put 7 quart bags in the freezer & have a huge box in the utility room to still work on.


I love pecans! When we lived on the farm in Georgia we had 5 big trees. We would get so many that we sold at least half to the local CO-OP. It is crazy what they cost in the stores so we don't get them much any longer.
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> those are wonderful, Julie. Thank you for sharing all that beauty. it's especially welcome this morning as it's turned cloudy and grey here. Of course, with our weather, the sun may be shining brightly in the next hours.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


That reminds me, dear June- you've not shared any of your sister's photos for a while!


----------



## EJS

jknappva said:


> We always make our stewed tomatoes with just tomatoes, shredded bread to thicken it, and sugar. And we always make sweet baked cornbread...regional differences in the same country!
> JuneK


I remember having bread in my stewed tomatoes. I used to love the tomatoes on top of mashed potatoes. Not so much any more.
My DH says cornbread with sugar is not cornbread but cake--lol. We often make it with jalapeno's and onions in the mix.

Evelyn


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> A few downloads from Facebook, I wanted to share- there were so many spectacular ones today.
> First up a shot of the River Tay in Scotland.
> The others are cloud effects from Kaikoura!
> and one of rough seas


Thank you for sharing these are absolutely gorgeous as are the photos you share.


----------



## EJS

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the Orange-Cranberry Almond rolls fresh from the oven this morning...Enjoy. (and before you ask it is the same dough recipe but the filling was 1/2 cinnamon, 1/2 valencia orange peel, dried cranberries, and almond slivers. Icing also had orange peel added. Yummmmmmm! Grab yourself a cup of coffee or tea and pull up a chair!


How yummy. 
I am not a baker. Never have enjoyed it. Both my girls are really good at it though. I may break down and make some cookies from my Grandma's recipe though as I am feeling very sentimental this year.
Evelyn


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> No peanut butter? We grew up on it- it was a common sandwich filling (though called peanut paste but exactly the same thing). In fact the reason I don't like it on bread is because we always had it on sandwiches and it frequently got 'cooked' sitting in the sun until lunch time. So the way I am most likely to eat it is off the spoon.
> 
> It's amazing we didn't all die from food poisoning growing up. Eating sandwiches that sat in the hot classrooms...no a/c at the time. We would frequently have tuna fish sandwiches..now everyone would have a fit if a child ate one that had gone for hours without refrigeration. Guess our tummies were used to it!
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on cheese sandwiches either, though that one I am getting used to. My favourite was dripping (fromt he roast meat) with salt. My sister was saying that if a child turned up with that the parnets would likely be reported to the authorities! But we had it whennothing lese to put on sandwiches and we thrilled !
> I often wonder how we survived- the poor kids today are so coodled I don't think it is actually good for them. But maybe I am just showing my age- and I am by no means the oldest here either. But I've seen the terrible survival rates in developing countries and the parents there often think that what seems to us like an obvious simple thing to do seems strange and unnecessary so maybe the things that seems excessive to us aren't really.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for sharing these are absolutely gorgeous as are the photos you share.


It was so hard to choose out of so many lovely images. Andrew Spencer is a really good photographer!


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> How yummy.
> I am not a baker. Never have enjoyed it. Both my girls are really good at it though. I may break down and make some cookies from my Grandma's recipe though as I am feeling very sentimental this year.
> Evelyn


And please don't forget to share the recipe, if you do make them! We can be sentimental along with you!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Sam - I assume that is the low calorie version?????


Of course it is :-D :-D :-D


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> There were so many terrific ones- it was hard to choose which to share!


They are stunning. 
Here is one of fog rolling in along the Tennessee River. We were driving over the dam as I snapped it.
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Not keen on cheese sandwiches either, though that one I am getting used to. My favourite was dripping (fromt he roast meat) with salt. My sister was saying that if a child turned up with that the parnets would likely be reported to the authorities! But we had it whennothing lese to put on sandwiches and we thrilled !
> I often wonder how we survived- the poor kids today are so coodled I don't think it is actually good for them. But maybe I am just showing my age- and I am by no means the oldest here either. But I've seen the terrible survival rates in developing countries and the parents there often think that what seems to us like an obvious simple thing to do seems strange and unnecessary so maybe the things that seems excessive to us aren't really.


Dripping on hot toast! Mrs Melville who used to baby sit us after school, while Mum was busy still with her market garden (the one at Balmaha, Kate!) oh the delight of that memory- Nothing to beat a good dripping for flavour! And by then we had Golden Syrup (sugar rationing was finally over) we used to paint pictures on our toast from the spoon. Mrs Melville died earlier this year aged 96. I am so glad I was able to meet up with her when I was in Aberdeenshire in 2011.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> They are stunning.
> Here is one of fog rolling in along the Tennessee River. We were driving over the dam as I snapped it.
> Evelyn


A symphony of gold and greys! love it!


----------



## EJS

Well I better get moving. Still have to dress the baby and myself. Need to be out the door in about 30 minutes to make appointment in time.
I have enjoyed chatting with everyone. I really have missed it.
Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> There were so many terrific ones- it was hard to choose which to share!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> They are stunning.
> Here is one of fog rolling in along the Tennessee River. We were driving over the dam as I snapped it.
> Evelyn


That's so pretty, you don't see that living in landlocked Wyoming.


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Well I better get moving. Still have to dress the baby and myself. Need to be out the door in about 30 minutes to make appointment in time.
> I have enjoyed chatting with everyone. I really have missed it.
> Evelyn


Have a great day, so glad you are back also.


----------



## darowil

Well I didn't get to bed but I did get the TP caught up!


----------



## darowil

EJS said:


> They are stunning.
> Here is one of fog rolling in along the Tennessee River. We were driving over the dam as I snapped it.
> Evelyn


It's beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Well I better get moving. Still have to dress the baby and myself. Need to be out the door in about 30 minutes to make appointment in time.
> I have enjoyed chatting with everyone. I really have missed it.
> Evelyn


as some one puts it 'travelling mercies'!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning. afternoon evening Our snow is melting, the icicles have all been replaced with water drops.  

Sorry coffee is rather late today, I slept in way too late.Sara had her everyone off the school for me. A nice change of pace. 

Healing energy and hugs to all those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Morning, Kaye! How are you?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning. afternoon evening Our snow is melting, the icicles have all been replaced with water drops.
> 
> Sorry coffee is rather late today, I slept in way too late.Sara had her everyone off the school for me. A nice change of pace.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need.


Good morning, Caren! Glad you were able to sleep in!


----------



## darowil

This morning (well yesterday now) we had end of year morning tea for the end of year for our church Bible study. Thunder started rumbling and while praying someone thanked God for the reminder of his greatness- and right on cue a huge peal of thunder came. We all started laughing and someone said "yes- I am". He sure showed us his greatness and power- and his sense of humour as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> lots of real butter on the bread - so it soaks into the brown sugar - don't be shy about piling on the brown sugar.
> 
> sam


If you toast it first and put the butter and sugar on while it's still warn you can get more sugar to soak in. ermm I won;t tell you haw I know this :roll:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> If you toast it first and put the butter and sugar on while it's still warn you can get more sugar to soak in. ermm I won;t tell you haw I know this :roll:


Now thats sounds delicious. Do you think it would make a good snack for 1.30am?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> brown sugar makes it much better.
> 
> sam


No, I like to put raisins or other fruit instead of sugar. Dad put a bit of salt in the water when he cooked it.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Now thats sounds delicious. Do you think it would make a good snack for 1.30am?


Ummm yes it sure would or any time of the very early morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Caren! Glad you were able to sleep in!


Good morning Julie, It has messed up my plans for baking. I can al least get some of it finished before everyone gets home this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Julie, It has messed up my plans for baking. I can al least get some of it finished before everyone gets home this afternoon.


ah! it is always the swings and round-a-bouts isn't it!


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone, how are all of you? I am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


YIPPIE!!!!!!! glad you are back :thumbup: :thumbup: How are things going???


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> ah! it is always the swings and round-a-bouts isn't it!


It won't be so bad if I can at least get the cookie dough mixed it can be put into the freezer for another day. The brads should be easy enough to bake at the same time provided they all bake at the same temp.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It won't be so bad if I can at least get the cookie dough mixed it can be put into the freezer for another day. The brads should be easy enough to bake at the same time provided they all bake at the same temp.


Good luck, and hope all the breads need the same temperature!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I see I am way behind. Again, thank you everyone. I found out I don't have a chronic sinus infection like the dentist had told me 6 months ago when I complained of a toothache but I have a dead tooth causing infection. I am now on antibiotics and will have to do something when infection is cleared up. I can't wait to feel better but at least now I know what the problem is, so I see that as very positive.

Haven't heard anything about my nephew today so I know that is positive news as any change for the worse would have been reported.

I will be gone most of today as my November Birthday friends are all meeting. We all go to lunch together instead of celebrating separate days and we buy our own lunches. Just three of us but sometimes that is the only time in the year we see each other as they live in another town. Looking forward to seeing them. We meet in Clifton Springs, NY. A lovely village with stained glass windows in many building tops and it was a famous springs for healing. There is a hospital there now with a creek flowing beside it. They do still have baths available but not sure if it is the original spring water or not. Would be lovely if it was. I posted photos I took from this village back when I first joined KTP. I'd better start getting ready but just had to drop by and say hello and thank you for all the support. Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum, I have Irish stout in the fridge, David is not enamored of it, but I love it, the REDDs is good too, yum. The fish and chips is what we would have had for lunch had we gone to Ft. Collins. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I'm going to try to get an early start also.


So much for the early start for me but makes the time go by faster. Only about four hours now best get to baking soon. I must say I didn't think I would like it when it was recommended. The REDD's is good, I am going to try their strawberry flavored one. I am told it is pretty good. Pear cider is still my favorite, not so much the ones here. They are ok but... :roll:


----------



## gottastch

Hello, I'm back! What a whirlwind these past couple of weeks have been. Dear aunt (from Seattle) had a good time and we got her around to see all the in-laws (and out-laws - LOL) and we got to do a few fun things with her - just us - too  

I have missed you all and am glad to have my house (and sanity) back    I hope this doesn't sound rude...I love to entertain but am so glad when everyone goes home too 

Has everyone started decorating for Christmas? This is always a sad time of year for me but I'm plugging along. Baby steps for me...I retrieved my Christmas Corelle dishes from the top shelf, put them through the dishwasher, and we started using them. We won't be home for Christmas again so don't know how much decorating in the home I will be doing...maybe just a few things.

While dear aunt was here, I got my baby afghan done..well almost. I took one of the Red Heart Super Saver jumbo skeins of yarn (yellow) and weighed it on my kitchen scale and then wound half the skein into a ball. (Next time I will just put a marker there somehow...one less end to weave in - what was I thinking? LOL!) I used US size 9 needles and made a slip knot. Then I knit into the front and the back of that one stitch. I kept increasing at the beginning of each row by slipping the first stitch purlwise and then knitting into the front and back of the second stitch until I was almost at the end of my ball of yarn. The next row, I slipped the first stitch, as above, and just knit across. Then I started to decrease by slipping the first stitch of each row purlwise and knitting two stitches together until I was back down to one stitch. For me, with my gauge, I think I ended up with 170 stitches on my needles, at the widest point. My square ended up to be 29 inches. Now I'm working on knitting on the lace edging as I go. My edging is 2 inches wide so adding 4 inches will make the blanket 33 inches in total. So far so good


----------



## Pup lover

Now this is a great dreambird! Posted on FB

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/p526x296/1470402_556226867798353_812651535_n.jpg


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Ummm yes it sure would or any time of the very early morning :lol: :lol:


Well I decided you needed your mug early today (especailly as I will be out this evening)- and it needed some decoration as it is a plain one. Some delicious decoration let me tell you. For some reason I am no longer hungry either.
Bought this mug at a market simply becuase it looked like it would be useful.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hello, I'm back! What a whirlwind these past couple of weeks has been. Dear aunt (from Seattle) had a good time and we got her around to see all the in-laws (and out-laws - LOL) and we got to do a few fun things with her - just us - too
> 
> I have missed you all and am glad to have my house (and sanity) back    I hope this doesn't sound rude...I love to entertain but am so glad when everyone goes home.
> 
> Has everyone started decorating for Christmas? This is always a sad time of year for me but I'm plugging along. Baby steps for me...I retrieved my Christmas Corelle dishes from the top shelf, put them through the dishwasher, and we started using them. We won't be home for Christmas again so don't know how much decorating in the home I will be doing...maybe just a few things.
> 
> While dear aunt was here, I got my baby afghan done..well almost. I took one of the Red Heart Super Saver jumbo skeins of yarn (yellow) and weighed it on my kitchen scale and then used wound half the skein into a ball. I used US size 9 needles and made a slip knit. Then I knit into the front and the back of that one stitch. I kept increasing at the beginning of each row by slipping the first stitch purlwise and then knitting into the front and back of the second stitch until I was almost at the end of my ball of yarn. The next row, I slipped the first stitch, as above, and just knit across. Then I started to decrease by slipping the first stitch of each row purlwise and knitting two stitches together until I was back down to one stitch. For me, with my gauge, I think I ended up with 170 stitches on my needles, at the widest point. My square ended up to be 29 inches. Now I'm working on knitting on the lace edging as I go. So far so good


Glad it was just company keeping you busy,Kathy- I had been starting to worry!
You will post the blanket when you are finished?
I love the photo!

Edit I see you have posted the photo! lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


Wow factor!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I see I am way behind. Again, thank you everyone. I found out I don't have a chronic sinus infection like the dentist had told me 6 months ago when I complained of a toothache but I have a dead tooth causing infection. I am now on antibiotics and will have to do something when infection is cleared up. I can't wait to feel better but at least now I know what the problem is, so I see that as very positive.
> 
> Haven't heard anything about my nephew today so I know that is positive news as any change for the worse would have been reported.
> 
> I will be gone most of today as my November Birthday friends are all meeting. We all go to lunch together instead of celebrating separate days and we buy our own lunches. Just three of us but sometimes that is the only time in the year we see each other as they live in another town. Looking forward to seeing them. We meet in Clifton Springs, NY. A lovely village with stained glass windows in many building tops and it was a famous springs for healing. There is a hospital there now with a creek flowing beside it. They do still have baths available but not sure if it is the original spring water or not. Would be lovely if it was. I posted photos I took from this village back when I first joined KTP. I'd better start getting ready but just had to drop by and say hello and thank you for all the support. Hugs to all.


No wonder you've been feeling off colour and tired. Hopefully the antibiotics will start working soon.
Have a lovely day with your friends in that beautiful place.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Hello, I'm back! What a whirlwind these past couple of weeks has been. Dear aunt (from Seattle) had a good time and we got her around to see all the in-laws (and out-laws - LOL) and we got to do a few fun things with her - just us - too
> 
> I have missed you all and am glad to have my house (and sanity) back    I hope this doesn't sound rude...I love to entertain but am so glad when everyone goes home.
> 
> Has everyone started decorating for Christmas? This is always a sad time of year for me but I'm plugging along. Baby steps for me...I retrieved my Christmas Corelle dishes from the top shelf, put them through the dishwasher, and we started using them. We won't be home for Christmas again so don't know how much decorating in the home I will be doing...maybe just a few things.
> 
> While dear aunt was here, I got my baby afghan done..well almost. I took one of the Red Heart Super Saver jumbo skeins of yarn (yellow) and weighed it on my kitchen scale and then used wound half the skein into a ball. I used US size 9 needles and made a slip knit. Then I knit into the front and the back of that one stitch. I kept increasing at the beginning of each row by slipping the first stitch purlwise and then knitting into the front and back of the second stitch until I was almost at the end of my ball of yarn. The next row, I slipped the first stitch, as above, and just knit across. Then I started to decrease by slipping the first stitch of each row purlwise and knitting two stitches together until I was back down to one stitch. For me, with my gauge, I think I ended up with 170 stitches on my needles, at the widest point. My square ended up to be 29 inches. Now I'm working on knitting on the lace edging as I go. So far so good


It's always nice to have our home back after company leaves, no matter how much we love them and enjoy having them visit. 
That is so pretty, the edging is coming along very nicely also. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Breakfast at my place, this morning- a stack of pancakes with lemon and sugar!


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


Now that is wonderful! That I would wear.


----------



## gottastch

Pup lover said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


WOWOWOW - beautiful!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> Well I decided you needed your mug early today (especailly as I will be out this evening)- and it needed some decoration as it is a plain one. Some delicious decoration let me tell you. For some reason I am no longer hungry either.
> Bought this mug at a market simply becuase it looked like it would be useful.


YUMMY!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> So much for the early start for me but makes the time go by faster. Only about four hours now best get to baking soon. I must say I didn't think I would like it when it was recommended. The REDD's is good, I am going to try their strawberry flavored one. I am told it is pretty good. Pear cider is still my favorite, not so much the ones here. They are ok but... :roll:


That it does, I just went in and cleared off some counter space and took out butter to soften, walked back to the living room and out the front window, what do I see? Carens' snow!! I took a video of it for you but can't get any videos no matter how short to load to TP from either my phone or my laptop.   
Oh well, will keep trying, in the meantime, I'll just get pictures of it. It is sticking quick adn I'm amazed at how much is landing so quickly, haven't seen that since I was in Alaska. :roll: I may or may not go to knit group today, I walk and it's not far, but still, looks like a good excuse to stay in and knit and bake and knit and watch a good movie and knit and bake... :lol:
Oh and was going to say, never had Pear Ale, but its sounds interesting for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I see I am way behind. Again, thank you everyone. I found out I don't have a chronic sinus infection like the dentist had told me 6 months ago when I complained of a toothache but I have a dead tooth causing infection. I am now on antibiotics and will have to do something when infection is cleared up. I can't wait to feel better but at least now I know what the problem is, so I see that as very positive.
> 
> Haven't heard anything about my nephew today so I know that is positive news as any change for the worse would have been reported.
> 
> I will be gone most of today as my November Birthday friends are all meeting. We all go to lunch together instead of celebrating separate days and we buy our own lunches. Just three of us but sometimes that is the only time in the year we see each other as they live in another town. Looking forward to seeing them. We meet in Clifton Springs, NY. A lovely village with stained glass windows in many building tops and it was a famous springs for healing. There is a hospital there now with a creek flowing beside it. They do still have baths available but not sure if it is the original spring water or not. Would be lovely if it was. I posted photos I took from this village back when I first joined KTP. I'd better start getting ready but just had to drop by and say hello and thank you for all the support. Hugs to all.


With all you have gone through in recent weeks it is understandable. I don't think anyone expects you to have kept up. Glad you know what is causing all the infection and it is being taken care of. It is good to hear that your nephew is improving. 
Enjoy your birthday get together today. HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I see I am way behind. Again, thank you everyone. I found out I don't have a chronic sinus infection like the dentist had told me 6 months ago when I complained of a toothache but I have a dead tooth causing infection. I am now on antibiotics and will have to do something when infection is cleared up. I can't wait to feel better but at least now I know what the problem is, so I see that as very positive.
> 
> Haven't heard anything about my nephew today so I know that is positive news as any change for the worse would have been reported.
> 
> I will be gone most of today as my November Birthday friends are all meeting. We all go to lunch together instead of celebrating separate days and we buy our own lunches. Just three of us but sometimes that is the only time in the year we see each other as they live in another town. Looking forward to seeing them. We meet in Clifton Springs, NY. A lovely village with stained glass windows in many building tops and it was a famous springs for healing. There is a hospital there now with a creek flowing beside it. They do still have baths available but not sure if it is the original spring water or not. Would be lovely if it was. I posted photos I took from this village back when I first joined KTP. I'd better start getting ready but just had to drop by and say hello and thank you for all the support. Hugs to all.


Have a great time. 
So glad you have an answer to that issue, at least it should be easily dealt with after the infection is cleared up. 
No news is good news, is my favorite saying when it comes to things like that for sure.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> Hello, I'm back! What a whirlwind these past couple of weeks have been. Dear aunt (from Seattle) had a good time and we got her around to see all the in-laws (and out-laws - LOL) and we got to do a few fun things with her - just us - too
> 
> I have missed you all and am glad to have my house (and sanity) back    I hope this doesn't sound rude...I love to entertain but am so glad when everyone goes home too
> 
> Has everyone started decorating for Christmas? This is always a sad time of year for me but I'm plugging along. Baby steps for me...I retrieved my Christmas Corelle dishes from the top shelf, put them through the dishwasher, and we started using them. We won't be home for Christmas again so don't know how much decorating in the home I will be doing...maybe just a few things.
> 
> While dear aunt was here, I got my baby afghan done..well almost. I took one of the Red Heart Super Saver jumbo skeins of yarn (yellow) and weighed it on my kitchen scale and then wound half the skein into a ball. (Next time I will just put a marker there somehow...one less end to weave in - what was I thinking? LOL!) I used US size 9 needles and made a slip knot. Then I knit into the front and the back of that one stitch. I kept increasing at the beginning of each row by slipping the first stitch purlwise and then knitting into the front and back of the second stitch until I was almost at the end of my ball of yarn. The next row, I slipped the first stitch, as above, and just knit across. Then I started to decrease by slipping the first stitch of each row purlwise and knitting two stitches together until I was back down to one stitch. For me, with my gauge, I think I ended up with 170 stitches on my needles, at the widest point. My square ended up to be 29 inches. Now I'm working on knitting on the lace edging as I go. My edging is 2 inches wide so adding 4 inches will make the blanket 33 inches in total. So far so good


Good to have you back again.
The edging really lifts the blanket- it's amazing how often simple things look so good (the blanket rather than the edging here).
Decorating- until I know whether we are doing anything here I won't worry. Might get my Christmas mugs down- maybe could start posting them, most don't have a story but I could alternate. And a small tree and crib but unless we have people here won't worry about the big tree. It gets left up becuase we are too lazy to take it down.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That it does, I just went in and cleared off some counter space and took out butter to soften, walked back to the living room and out the front window, what do I see? Carens' snow!! I took a video of it for you but can't get any videos no matter how short to load to TP from either my phone or my laptop.
> Oh well, will keep trying, in the meantime, I'll just get pictures of it. It is sticking quick adn I'm amazed at how much is landing so quickly, haven't seen that since I was in Alaska. :roll: I may or may not go to knit group today, I walk and it's not far, but still, looks like a good excuse to stay in and knit and bake and knit and watch a good movie and knit and bake... :lol:
> Oh and was going to say, never had Pear Ale, but its sounds interesting for sure.


That sounds like a good plan- to stay home, and knit and bake!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Kaye! How are you?


Hi Julie, wonderfully, I don't have to go play in snow to get anywhere unless I want to. :thumbup: 
How are you and Ringo today? Hopefully not too hot and muggy there.


----------



## gottastch

New phone development: You will never guess what the ghosts in my cell phone are doing now? Dear husband used it to make an appointment, while we were on the road one day, and while he was talking on the phone, it rang up our son...while he was talking to the appointment scheduler. Imagine his confusion talking to one person and you hear the phone ringing at the same time and then our son answered the phone but our son and the appointment schedule couldn't hear each other - weird. Now that things are happening when dear husband is using that crazy phone (and it isn't just me), he wants to finally go look for a different one - LOL...the saga continues!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning. afternoon evening Our snow is melting, the icicles have all been replaced with water drops.
> 
> Sorry coffee is rather late today, I slept in way too late.Sara had her everyone off the school for me. A nice change of pace.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need.


Oooh, better late than never, the sleep in is a double edged sword, you enjoy and need the sleep but it puts you behind on the daily schedule you have planned.  Wonderful that Sara-Mae got everyone around and off this morning though. :thumbup: 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Now this is a great dreambird! Posted on FB
> 
> https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/p526x296/1470402_556226867798353_812651535_n.jpg


Ooh, that is pretty.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That it does, I just went in and cleared off some counter space and took out butter to soften, walked back to the living room and out the front window, what do I see? Carens' snow!! I took a video of it for you but can't get any videos no matter how short to load to TP from either my phone or my laptop.
> Oh well, will keep trying, in the meantime, I'll just get pictures of it. It is sticking quick adn I'm amazed at how much is landing so quickly, haven't seen that since I was in Alaska. :roll: I may or may not go to knit group today, I walk and it's not far, but still, looks like a good excuse to stay in and knit and bake and knit and watch a good movie and knit and bake... :lol:
> Oh and was going to say, never had Pear Ale, but its sounds interesting for sure.


OH please send it back here.. :-D :-D My snow is disappearing rather quickly, I will have to get photos soon. When we got this last snow it fell very quickly and has stayed. Really hoping it gets cold instead of warm the rest of the week. LOL I would be out walking in it for sure any excuse to be out in it. You should try it it is good of course the best comes from England but there are some not too bad ones here.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast at my place, this morning- a stack of pancakes with lemon and sugar!


Oh yummmmm!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

We are expecting snow today into Thursday. Dear DIL's mom (in the northern part of the state) is expecting 15+ inches...we may get 1-3 inches in our part of the south metro.

5mmdpns: Does that mean that snow is heading for you too?


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> New phone development: You will never guess what the ghosts in my cell phone are doing now? Dear husband used it to make an appointment, while we were on the road one day, and while he was talking on the phone, it rang up our son...while he was talking to the appointment scheduler. Imagine his confusion talking to one person and you hear the phone ringing at the same time and then our son answered the phone but our son and the appointment schedule couldn't hear each other - weird. Now that things are happening when dear husband is using that crazy phone (and it isn't just me), he wants to finally go look for a different one - LOL...the saga continues!


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: You definitely have an interesting time with that phone. lol


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, dear June- you've not shared any of your sister's photos for a while!


How remiss of me!!! and she had a lovely misty morning photo yesterday. I promise I'll send some your way today!!
I've been enjoying those of everyone else!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> I remember having bread in my stewed tomatoes. I used to love the tomatoes on top of mashed potatoes. Not so much any more.
> My DH says cornbread with sugar is not cornbread but cake--lol. We often make it with jalapeno's and onions in the mix.
> 
> Evelyn


and I love the 'cornbread cake'...we never cook it any other way!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, wonderfully, I don't have to go play in snow to get anywhere unless I want to. :thumbup:
> How are you and Ringo today? Hopefully not too hot and muggy there.


No it is raining today and down to 17 C outside. I do have to go out in it for my INR but I will also pick up my library book, and clock in with the dentist for the next fitting- the teeth should be in the cast by now. Ringo and I have breakfasted - and now I have caught up on the KTP I will go back to bed for a bit! 
How nice to be able to choose how much contact you have with the snow!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> New phone development: You will never guess what the ghosts in my cell phone are doing now? Dear husband used it to make an appointment, while we were on the road one day, and while he was talking on the phone, it rang up our son...while he was talking to the appointment scheduler. Imagine his confusion talking to one person and you hear the phone ringing at the same time and then our son answered the phone but our son and the appointment schedule couldn't hear each other - weird. Now that things are happening when dear husband is using that crazy phone (and it isn't just me), he wants to finally go look for a different one - LOL...the saga continues!


That may speed things up a bit for you!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> OH please send it back here.. :-D :-D My snow is disappearing rather quickly, I will have to get photos soon. When we got this last snow it fell very quickly and has stayed. Really hoping it gets cold instead of warm the rest of the week. LOL I would be out walking in it for sure any excuse to be out in it. You should try it it is good of course the best comes from England but there are some not too bad ones here.


Okay, pictures and I'll seeif the video posts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yummmmm!!!!! :thumbup:


It was!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> How remiss of me!!! and she had a lovely misty morning photo yesterday. I promise I'll send some your way today!!
> I've been enjoying those of everyone else!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Oh cool it worked, I'll go get another now that there is some on the ground.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty, you don't see that living in landlocked Wyoming.


I hadn't thought of that, Kaye....so when I post the one my sister took a couple of mornings ago, you can dream of being waterside!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> We are expecting snow today into Thursday. Dear DIL's mom (in the northern part of the state) is expecting 15+ inches...we may get 1-3 inches in our part of the south metro.
> 
> 5mmdpns: Does that mean that snow is heading for you too?


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Okay, that is just way to much snow at one time.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I hadn't thought of that, Kaye....so when I post the one my sister took a couple of mornings ago, you can dream of being waterside!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning. afternoon evening Our snow is melting, the icicles have all been replaced with water drops.
> 
> Sorry coffee is rather late today, I slept in way too late.Sara had her everyone off the school for me. A nice change of pace.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need.


Better late than not at all....Good for Sara so you could sleep in for a little while.
Lovely, lovely coffee.
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :thumbup: You definitely have an interesting time with that phone. lol


I know! At first I thought it was simply "operator error" but dear husband finally believes it is more than that - LOL!


----------



## jknappva

For me, with my gauge, I think I ended up with 170 stitches on my needles, at the widest point. My square ended up to be 29 inches. Now I'm working on knitting on the lace edging as I go. My edging is 2 inches wide so adding 4 inches will make the blanket 33 inches in total. So far so good [/quote]

We're not doing a lot of decorating for Christmas...with no small children, we're just not that into it!
I love your edging for the blanket...it's lovely.
So glad 'no news' is good news about Christopher but he remains in my prayers. 
Wonderful that you finally found out what the problem was that caused you to feel so badly. Very remiss of your dentist!!!
Hope you're back in tip-top shape soon.
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Okay, that is just way to much snow at one time.


I agree! While I don't want anything to happen up near DIL's mom's home, I still think that she can keep all that up there, at least for the time being


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Now this is a great dreambird! Posted on FB
> 
> https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/p526x296/1470402_556226867798353_812651535_n.jpg


It really is lovely!
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

We have a very quiet Tuesday here. The now has partially melted but still hanging around, and with gray skies. I think we are supposed to cool down again for the weekend. Not sure if we are to get any of that storm.
All the pictures are beautiful!! Julie, your facebook photos are breathtaking!! And the Dreambird is, 'Wow!!!! 
I need to go back over some of the posts to remember everything but am sill praying for Christopher and others with problems. I better go and get some work done, maybe knit this afternoon as I'm getting nowhere with knitting anything and would like to get more of it done. Will check in later today. nittergma


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Now this is a great dreambird! Posted on FB
> 
> https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/p526x296/1470402_556226867798353_812651535_n.jpg


That is fabulous! What a lot of work. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> While dear aunt was here, I got my baby afghan done..well almost.


A great looking blanket, that edging really finishes it off beautifully.

:thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast at my place, this morning- a stack of pancakes with lemon and sugar!


Yum!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, better late than never, the sleep in is a double edged sword, you enjoy and need the sleep but it puts you behind on the daily schedule you have planned.  Wonderful that Sara-Mae got everyone around and off this morning though. :thumbup:
> Hugs.


Seth has just arrived for the day, a little helper for the cookies. Yes this is going to be one of those days :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

ok lets see if we can get lucky twice.


Yay!!
Wiil definitely be decorating today.


----------



## KateB

Angora - Glad you found out what was making you feel ill, even if it involved a trip to the dentist. Enjoy you lunch with your friends.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the Orange-Cranberry Almond rolls fresh from the oven this morning...Enjoy. (and before you ask it is the same dough recipe but the filling was 1/2 cinnamon, 1/2 valencia orange peel, dried cranberries, and almond slivers. Icing also had orange peel added. Yummmmmmm! Grab yourself a cup of coffee or tea and pull up a chair!


I'm, on my way, yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> New phone development: You will never guess what the ghosts in my cell phone are doing now? Dear husband used it to make an appointment, while we were on the road one day, and while he was talking on the phone, it rang up our son...while he was talking to the appointment scheduler. Imagine his confusion talking to one person and you hear the phone ringing at the same time and then our son answered the phone but our son and the appointment schedule couldn't hear each other - weird. Now that things are happening when dear husband is using that crazy phone (and it isn't just me), he wants to finally go look for a different one - LOL...the saga continues!


You mean he thought it was just you that was causing it not the phone?........why does this sound familiar..?..... :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> ok lets see if we can get lucky twice.
> 
> Yay!!
> Wiil definitely be decorating today.


That is pretty neat and yes you can see the snow flakes :thumbup: :thumbup:

I would definitely get decorations up today :lol:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Cramps can be a real problem at night, can they not?! Some thing I prefer not to suffer!


AMEN!!! :-D


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning all. It is 11:15am here and I have caught up with the last few pages since posting last night. I am soooooooooo happy to be back on kp. 

I had to forgo the internet bill as it was not a necessity. I have however gotten all the bills paid off and almost all caught up.

Our house sold on the Friday of last week. Hallelujah. Although we have to move in February. The fella who bought our house wants to move in between Feb11th and Feb 18th. The people who bought his house cannot move into his house til the 18th of Feb. So as we haven't found any place yet we will be doing a mad dash trying to get a place found and decided on.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, pictures and I'll seeif the video posts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: yippie snow !!!!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, pictures and I'll seeif the video posts.


The video worked....and so nice to hear you too!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> ok lets see if we can get lucky twice.
> 
> Yay!!
> Wiil definitely be decorating today.


It looks so nice and cool! Not that we are hot, but it looks lovely-it hasn't taken long to show up either. Is it likely to hanf around or will it melt soon?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Seth has just arrived for the day, a little helper for the cookies. Yes this is going to be one of those days :thumbup: :roll:


LOL It definitely will be. 
Hi Seth.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> The video worked....and so nice to hear you too!


Accent and all! Isn't that right Kate?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is pretty neat and yes you can see the snow flakes :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I would definitely get decorations up today :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Patches39 said:


> AMEN!!! :-D


Sounds mad, but I read of people trying to avoid cramps by keeping a cake of soap in the bed, or a large magnet under the bed. Worth a try?


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. It is 11:15am here and I have caught up with the last few pages since posting last night. I am soooooooooo happy to be back on kp.
> 
> I had to forgo the internet bill as it was not a necessity. I have however gotten all the bills paid off and almost all caught up.
> 
> Our house sold on the Friday of last week. Hallelujah. Although we have to move in February. The fella who bought our house wants to move in between Feb11th and Feb 18th. The people who bought his house cannot move into his house til the 18th of Feb. So as we haven't found any place yet we will be doing a mad dash trying to get a place found and decided on.


Really glad to have you back, and I hope the house you're looking for turns up soon.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Accent and all! Isn't that right Kate?


Of course, it's only me who hasn't got an accent! :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Kate. I hope so too. If only Santa Claus could find us the perfect place for the perfect price. 


KateB said:


> Really glad to have you back, and I hope the house you're looking for turns up soon.


I also wanted to thank you and all my dear friends here on KP for your love and concern. It warmed my heart and made me cry when my friend and kp member bikerbaby101 told me about everyone asking about me. Love is the only thing I feel for all of you. <3


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A few downloads from Facebook, I wanted to share- there were so many spectacular ones today.
> First up a shot of the River Tay in Scotland.
> The others are cloud effects from Kaikoura!
> and one of rough seas


OH MY!!! See the power and peace of nature, awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Hi everyone. Sorry to have been among the missing. I have been in a ton of pain and haven't been online much. 

It all started when the physical terrorists' assistant tied my legs together and then cheerfully instructed me to walk back and forth across the room sideways.......

About halfway across on what would be the last trip, I felt a burning pain in my "good" hip, or should I said the hip formerly known as my good hip. No lasting damage done, but walking or doing anything much more than whining and telling myself I really didn't need to get up and go to the rest room THAT bad wasn't going to happen lol. 

While this was going on we had the roof replaced (I can still hear the banging...) the nor'easter, Thanksgiving and the news that my youngest is finally leaving the nest to move into his own place, 

Poor DH had to supervise the roofers, cook the turkey, do the shopping and play nursemaid to me. 

When I got to the point where I could walk without saying words best reserved for the gutter, I went back to PT. 

I was able to do most of my exercises but when the torturer's assistant came over with the leg tie thingy I cheerfully told him "you come near me with that and you are going to be staring in MY version of Fifty Shades of Gray". The look on his face was priceless......

Gigi


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: yippie snow !!!!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> The video worked....and so nice to hear you too!


----------



## Patches39

EJS said:


> They are stunning.
> Here is one of fog rolling in along the Tennessee River. We were driving over the dam as I snapped it.
> Evelyn


WOW


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> It looks so nice and cool! Not that we are hot, but it looks lovely-it hasn't taken long to show up either. Is it likely to hanf around or will it melt soon?


 :thumbup: I think this will stick for a little while, but we'll see.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning. afternoon evening Our snow is melting, the icicles have all been replaced with water drops.
> 
> Sorry coffee is rather late today, I slept in way too late.Sara had her everyone off the school for me. A nice change of pace.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs to all those in need.


Yum, lovely coffee. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

signing off for a bit, company just came by. Back later on everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Hello, I'm back! What a whirlwind these past couple of weeks have been. Dear aunt (from Seattle) had a good time and we got her around to see all the in-laws (and out-laws - LOL) and we got to do a few fun things with her - just us - too
> 
> I have missed you all and am glad to have my house (and sanity) back    I hope this doesn't sound rude...I love to entertain but am so glad when everyone goes home too
> 
> Has everyone started decorating for Christmas? This is always a sad time of year for me but I'm plugging along. Baby steps for me...I retrieved my Christmas Corelle dishes from the top shelf, put them through the dishwasher, and we started using them. We won't be home for Christmas again so don't know how much decorating in the home I will be doing...maybe just a few things.
> 
> While dear aunt was here, I got my baby afghan done..well almost. I took one of the Red Heart Super Saver jumbo skeins of yarn (yellow) and weighed it on my kitchen scale and then wound half the skein into a ball. (Next time I will just put a marker there somehow...one less end to weave in - what was I thinking? LOL!) I used US size 9 needles and made a slip knot. Then I knit into the front and the back of that one stitch. I kept increasing at the beginning of each row by slipping the first stitch purlwise and then knitting into the front and back of the second stitch until I was almost at the end of my ball of yarn. The next row, I slipped the first stitch, as above, and just knit across. Then I started to decrease by slipping the first stitch of each row purlwise and knitting two stitches together until I was back down to one stitch. For me, with my gauge, I think I ended up with 170 stitches on my needles, at the widest point. My square ended up to be 29 inches. Now I'm working on knitting on the lace edging as I go. My edging is 2 inches wide so adding 4 inches will make the blanket 33 inches in total. So far so good


Lovely colors, nice work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Sounds mad, but I read of people trying to avoid cramps by keeping a cake of soap in the bed, or a large magnet under the bed. Worth a try?


Someone today was saying Magnesium is good for cramps. (well yesterday for me, but today tends to start when I get up not at midnight, and for most of you it is only Tuesday anyway.).


----------



## sassafras123

Bobglory, so glad you are back.
Contrasting, love your blanket. The edging makes it so special.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow factor!


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast at my place, this morning- a stack of pancakes with lemon and sugar!


Yum looks good, may be my lunch. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Of course, it's only me who hasn't got an accent! :lol:


When I worked in London I lived with AUssies worked with many Aussies but was also surronded by English (amazing that!) and I ended up not registering either as an accent.


----------



## sassafras123

Dang, blanket statement for Gottastitch.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Accent and all! Isn't that right Kate?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Of course, it's only me who hasn't got an accent! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gigi good you are back- in as good a form as ever. Just as well it was only temporary. Can't imagine why you refused to use the tie thigy again.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Sounds mad, but I read of people trying to avoid cramps by keeping a cake of soap in the bed, or a large magnet under the bed. Worth a try?


Will do both lol lol


----------



## KateB

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to have been among the missing. I have been in a ton of pain and haven't been online much.
> 
> It all started when the physical terrorists' assistant tied my legs together and then cheerfully instructed me to walk back and forth across the room sideways.......
> 
> About halfway across on what would be the last trip, I felt a burning pain in my "good" hip, or should I said the hip formerly known as my good hip. No lasting damage done, but walking or doing anything much more than whining and telling myself I really didn't need to get up and go to the rest room THAT bad wasn't going to happen lol.
> 
> While this was going on we had the roof replaced (I can still hear the banging...) the nor'easter, Thanksgiving and the news that my youngest is finally leaving the nest to move into his own place,
> 
> Poor DH had to supervise the roofers, cook the turkey, do the shopping and play nursemaid to me.
> 
> When I got to the point where I could walk without saying words best reserved for the gutter, I went back to PT.
> 
> I was able to do most of my exercises but when the torturer's assistant came over with the leg tie thingy I cheerfully told him "you come near me with that and you are going to be staring in MY version of Fifty Shades of Gray". The look on his face was priceless......
> 
> Gigi


Sorry you've been in so much pain, it's no joke.....but you wouldn't know it from your post! Have really missed your sense of humour! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL It definitely will be.
> Hi Seth.


Seth says HI !!!!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Kate. I hope so too. If only Santa Claus could find us the perfect place for the perfect price.
> 
> I also wanted to thank you and all my dear friends here on KP for your love and concern. It warmed my heart and made me cry when my friend and kp member bikerbaby101 told me about everyone asking about me. Love is the only thing I feel for all of you. <3


 :-D We were very concerned until we knew you and the guys were okay.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to have been among the missing. I have been in a ton of pain and haven't been online much.
> 
> It all started when the physical terrorists' assistant tied my legs together and then cheerfully instructed me to walk back and forth across the room sideways.......
> 
> About halfway across on what would be the last trip, I felt a burning pain in my "good" hip, or should I said the hip formerly known as my good hip. No lasting damage done, but walking or doing anything much more than whining and telling myself I really didn't need to get up and go to the rest room THAT bad wasn't going to happen lol.
> 
> While this was going on we had the roof replaced (I can still hear the banging...) the nor'easter, Thanksgiving and the news that my youngest is finally leaving the nest to move into his own place,
> 
> Poor DH had to supervise the roofers, cook the turkey, do the shopping and play nursemaid to me.
> 
> When I got to the point where I could walk without saying words best reserved for the gutter, I went back to PT.
> 
> I was able to do most of my exercises but when the torturer's assistant came over with the leg tie thingy I cheerfully told him "you come near me with that and you are going to be staring in MY version of Fifty Shades of Gray". The look on his face was priceless......
> 
> Gigi


 :shock: :shock: Oh Lord of mercy!!! :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Marla, (stepmother) was laughing also as I was reading out loud. lolol She said her day looks much better now than it did a short time before.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Seth says HI !!!!


Seth, what cookies did you pick to bake? I'm sure that Jammie Dodgers made the list, though.


----------



## gottastch

KateB said:


> You mean he thought it was just you that was causing it not the phone?........why does this sound familiar..?..... :roll:


Not in a mean way at all but...things do seem to happen to me - LOL!


----------



## gottastch

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to have been among the missing. I have been in a ton of pain and haven't been online much.
> 
> It all started when the physical terrorists' assistant tied my legs together and then cheerfully instructed me to walk back and forth across the room sideways.......
> 
> About halfway across on what would be the last trip, I felt a burning pain in my "good" hip, or should I said the hip formerly known as my good hip. No lasting damage done, but walking or doing anything much more than whining and telling myself I really didn't need to get up and go to the rest room THAT bad wasn't going to happen lol.
> 
> While this was going on we had the roof replaced (I can still hear the banging...) the nor'easter, Thanksgiving and the news that my youngest is finally leaving the nest to move into his own place,
> 
> Poor DH had to supervise the roofers, cook the turkey, do the shopping and play nursemaid to me.
> 
> When I got to the point where I could walk without saying words best reserved for the gutter, I went back to PT.
> 
> I was able to do most of my exercises but when the torturer's assistant came over with the leg tie thingy I cheerfully told him "you come near me with that and you are going to be staring in MY version of Fifty Shades of Gray". The look on his face was priceless......
> 
> Gigi


Oh, Gigi! I hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Better late than not at all....Good for Sara so you could sleep in for a little while.
> Lovely, lovely coffee.
> JuneK


I think the kids woke her to tell her I was sleeping on the sofa, not so sure she wanted to get up. She was not int he best of moods when she left for work. :shock: :?


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> We are expecting snow today into Thursday. Dear DIL's mom (in the northern part of the state) is expecting 15+ inches...we may get 1-3 inches in our part of the south metro.
> 
> 5mmdpns: Does that mean that snow is heading for you too?


I wouldn't mind getting that much snow at once at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> I know! At first I thought it was simply "operator error" but dear husband finally believes it is more than that - LOL!


Isn't is odd how people think it is the operator until it happens to them. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:



> Well I decided you needed your mug early today (especailly as I will be out this evening)- and it needed some decoration as it is a plain one. Some delicious decoration let me tell you. For some reason I am no longer hungry either.
> Bought this mug at a market simply becuase it looked like it would be useful.


OH love that mug and the toast looks delilsh mmmm Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That is funny by the time I am finished making food I am not near as hungry as when I started.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


That is amazing, hope mine looks half that good when I finally get to it.


----------



## Pup lover

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. It is 11:15am here and I have caught up with the last few pages since posting last night. I am soooooooooo happy to be back on kp.
> 
> I had to forgo the internet bill as it was not a necessity. I have however gotten all the bills paid off and almost all caught up.
> 
> Our house sold on the Friday of last week. Hallelujah. Although we have to move in February. The fella who bought our house wants to move in between Feb11th and Feb 18th. The people who bought his house cannot move into his house til the 18th of Feb. So as we haven't found any place yet we will be doing a mad dash trying to get a place found and decided on.


So happy to have you back with us! Will keep you in our prayers for finding the right house quickly!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast at my place, this morning- a stack of pancakes with lemon and sugar!


YUMMMM !!!! looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> We have a very quiet Tuesday here. The now has partially melted but still hanging around, and with gray skies. I think we are supposed to cool down again for the weekend. Not sure if we are to get any of that storm.
> All the pictures are beautiful!! Julie, your facebook photos are breathtaking!! And the Dreambird is, 'Wow!!!!
> I need to go back over some of the posts to remember everything but am sill praying for Christopher and others with problems. I better go and get some work done, maybe knit this afternoon as I'm getting nowhere with knitting anything and would like to get more of it done. Will check in later today. nittergma


I must hasten to mention that the facebook photos are almost without exception from other photographers- which is why I try to give them the credit!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Yum!


Indeed they were! and what is more I had a good rest afterwards preparatory to my busy morning out in the rain! It may be lacking enough wind so I can use my umbrella- but usually that is not the case here!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. It is 11:15am here and I have caught up with the last few pages since posting last night. I am soooooooooo happy to be back on kp.
> 
> I had to forgo the internet bill as it was not a necessity. I have however gotten all the bills paid off and almost all caught up.
> 
> Our house sold on the Friday of last week. Hallelujah. Although we have to move in February. The fella who bought our house wants to move in between Feb11th and Feb 18th. The people who bought his house cannot move into his house til the 18th of Feb. So as we haven't found any place yet we will be doing a mad dash trying to get a place found and decided on.


All the very best for finding your new house!


----------



## NanaCaren

Here is a nice sounding fudge. I think I might make it for my snicker doodle fans 

Snickerdoodle Fudge Ingredients 3 cups white chocolate chips 1 can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk 1/2 tsp vanilla extract 1 1/4 tsp cinnamon Cinnamon-sugar mix for sprinkling on top Instructions In a medium saucepan melt chocolate chips and sweetened condensed milk over medium-low heat. Stir continuously. Once completely melted together remove from heat and stir in vanilla extract and cinnamon. Pour into a bread pan lined with parchment. Sprinkle cinnamon-sugar mixture over the top. Let chill for 2 hours. Cut into one-inch squares. via iheartnaptime.net


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. It is 11:15am here and I have caught up with the last few pages since posting last night. I am soooooooooo happy to be back on kp.
> 
> I had to forgo the internet bill as it was not a necessity. I have however gotten all the bills paid off and almost all caught up.
> 
> Our house sold on the Friday of last week. Hallelujah. Although we have to move in February. The fella who bought our house wants to move in between Feb11th and Feb 18th. The people who bought his house cannot move into his house til the 18th of Feb. So as we haven't found any place yet we will be doing a mad dash trying to get a place found and decided on.


Over half the battle is won...bills paid and the house definitely sold....now you can Christmas shop for a new home!!
SO good to have you back with us!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Of course, it's only me who hasn't got an accent! :lol:


Of course Kate!!!!!!! Because mine is a Southern English one- adopted at age 9 because I so loved my teacher from Hove!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Sounds mad, but I read of people trying to avoid cramps by keeping a cake of soap in the bed, or a large magnet under the bed. Worth a try?


My dr said Vitamin D might help and it did.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> OH MY!!! See the power and peace of nature, awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You phrase it so well, Patches- I have said it before- you are quite poetic!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to have been among the missing. I have been in a ton of pain and haven't been online much.
> 
> It all started when the physical terrorists' assistant tied my legs together and then cheerfully instructed me to walk back and forth across the room sideways.......
> 
> About halfway across on what would be the last trip, I felt a burning pain in my "good" hip, or should I said the hip formerly known as my good hip. No lasting damage done, but walking or doing anything much more than whining and telling myself I really didn't need to get up and go to the rest room THAT bad wasn't going to happen lol.
> 
> While this was going on we had the roof replaced (I can still hear the banging...) the nor'easter, Thanksgiving and the news that my youngest is finally leaving the nest to move into his own place,
> 
> Poor DH had to supervise the roofers, cook the turkey, do the shopping and play nursemaid to me.
> 
> When I got to the point where I could walk without saying words best reserved for the gutter, I went back to PT.
> 
> I was able to do most of my exercises but when the torturer's assistant came over with the leg tie thingy I cheerfully told him "you come near me with that and you are going to be staring in MY version of Fifty Shades of Gray". The look on his face was priceless......
> 
> Gigi


Gigi, thank God for that sense of humour of yours- sounds terrible.


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to have been among the missing. I have been in a ton of pain and haven't been online much.
> 
> It all started when the physical terrorists' assistant tied my legs together and then cheerfully instructed me to walk back and forth across the room sideways.......
> 
> About halfway across on what would be the last trip, I felt a burning pain in my "good" hip, or should I said the hip formerly known as my good hip. No lasting damage done, but walking or doing anything much more than whining and telling myself I really didn't need to get up and go to the rest room THAT bad wasn't going to happen lol.
> 
> While this was going on we had the roof replaced (I can still hear the banging...) the nor'easter, Thanksgiving and the news that my youngest is finally leaving the nest to move into his own place,
> 
> Poor DH had to supervise the roofers, cook the turkey, do the shopping and play nursemaid to me.
> 
> When I got to the point where I could walk without saying words best reserved for the gutter, I went back to PT.
> 
> I was able to do most of my exercises but when the torturer's assistant came over with the leg tie thingy I cheerfully told him "you come near me with that and you are going to be staring in MY version of Fifty Shades of Gray". The look on his face was priceless......
> 
> Gigi


Oh, my dear Gigi...you were apprehensive about the sideways walking and rightfully so. Therapists are like drs., they do NOT know everything.....You should have taken a long pointy knitting needle with you and showed that to the therapist and assistant....You'd think they would have learned after your last experience.
I'm glad the pain has lessened enough that you're back with us!!!
I've really missed you....keep the therapist and assistant in their place...you know what's best for you!!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Someone today was saying Magnesium is good for cramps. (well yesterday for me, but today tends to start when I get up not at midnight, and for most of you it is only Tuesday anyway.).


I've heard that too, magnesium rich foods abound, would that work?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I think the kids woke her to tell her I was sleeping on the sofa, not so sure she wanted to get up. She was not int he best of moods when she left for work. :shock: :?


Hmmm! Shock or not, her children were some that YOU were having to get up and off to school...now she knows what you face every morning!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> YUMMMM !!!! looks good :thumbup:


Hoped you might think so!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a nice sounding fudge. I think I might make it for my snicker doodle fans
> 
> Snickerdoodle Fudge Ingredients 3 cups white chocolate chips 1 can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk 1/2 tsp vanilla extract 1 1/4 tsp cinnamon Cinnamon-sugar mix for sprinkling on top Instructions In a medium saucepan melt chocolate chips and sweetened condensed milk over medium-low heat. Stir continuously. Once completely melted together remove from heat and stir in vanilla extract and cinnamon. Pour into a bread pan lined with parchment. Sprinkle cinnamon-sugar mixture over the top. Let chill for 2 hours. Cut into one-inch squares. via iheartnaptime.net


That looks and sounds delicious!!! YUMMY!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a nice sounding fudge. I think I might make it for my snicker doodle fans
> 
> Snickerdoodle Fudge Ingredients 3 cups white chocolate chips 1 can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk 1/2 tsp vanilla extract 1 1/4 tsp cinnamon Cinnamon-sugar mix for sprinkling on top Instructions In a medium saucepan melt chocolate chips and sweetened condensed milk over medium-low heat. Stir continuously. Once completely melted together remove from heat and stir in vanilla extract and cinnamon. Pour into a bread pan lined with parchment. Sprinkle cinnamon-sugar mixture over the top. Let chill for 2 hours. Cut into one-inch squares. via iheartnaptime.net


Not at all sure what a snickerdoodle is??????


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Hmmm! Shock or not, her children were some that YOU were having to get up and off to school...now she knows what you face every morning!
> JuneK


I have to take the teens to catch their bus before the grands head out the door so am usually up any ways. Don't really mind most of the time.


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all sure what a snickerdoodle is??????


Snickerdoodles are basically a sugar cookie rolled in cifnnamon and sugar before baking. They are a favorite cookie on many and children especially like the name. I understand that it has no meaning, just a cleaver sounding word.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoped you might think so!


 :-D love pancakes nearly every way possible


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I think the kids woke her to tell her I was sleeping on the sofa, not so sure she wanted to get up. She was not int he best of moods when she left for work. :shock: :?


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, dear June- you've not shared any of your sister's photos for a while!


Here you are, Julie...and for land-locked Kaye, too!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Snickerdoodles are basically a sugar cookie rolled in cifnnamon and sugar before baking. They are a favorite cookie on many and children especially like the name. I understand that it has no meaning, just a cleaver sounding word.


Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> That looks and sounds delicious!!! YUMMY!
> JuneK


I think it is another one of those nofail fudges that anyone can make. Great for the grands to make for each other.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all sure what a snickerdoodle is??????


Snickerdoodle
A snickerdoodle is a type of cookie made with butter or oil, sugar, and flour rolled in cinnamon sugar. Eggs may also sometimes be used as an ingredient, with cream of tartar and baking soda added to leaven the dough. Wikipedia

They are one of my faves, I make them all the time, well, not allll the time, only when I have patience to make individual cookies.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a nice sounding fudge. I think I might make it for my snicker doodle fans
> 
> Snickerdoodle Fudge Ingredients 3 cups white chocolate chips 1 can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk 1/2 tsp vanilla extract 1 1/4 tsp cinnamon Cinnamon-sugar mix for sprinkling on top Instructions In a medium saucepan melt chocolate chips and sweetened condensed milk over medium-low heat. Stir continuously. Once completely melted together remove from heat and stir in vanilla extract and cinnamon. Pour into a bread pan lined with parchment. Sprinkle cinnamon-sugar mixture over the top. Let chill for 2 hours. Cut into one-inch squares. via iheartnaptime.net


May have to try those.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Here you are, Julie...and for land-locked Kaye, too!!


That is beautiful! as is Gypsy!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Here you are, Julie...and for land-locked Kaye, too!!


Oh how beautiful. Thank you. 
The kitty is so cute, she's getting big isn't she.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course Kate!!!!!!! Because mine is a Southern English one- adopted at age 9 because I so loved my teacher from Hove!


My mum always used to insist that our family didn't have much of an accent - and always expressed this view in purest Lincolnshire!  I certainly have some of that accent, as does my sister, despite the fact that she has lived over the past thirty years in Scotland and in Hampshire, where she has been for more than 20 years. People still mistake us for one another on the telephone, so those underlying speech patterns must still be there. On the other hand, I am often accused of 'talking posh', which is not something I have ever made a conscious effort to do.

My poor mother, when she was very ill and suffering from dementia, would often complain that her carers had used abusive language to her. This would have been worrying had it not been for the fact that many of the phrases she quoted them as having used were pure dialect, probably remembered insults from her childhood, and not at all the sort of words that would have been familiar to anyone in her nursing home, who were variously southern English, Eastern European and Asian.

I love the diversity of accent. I do not have a good enough ear to distinguish all the nuances of North American accents, but I realise that they must be even more intriguing than those we have just in these small islands. I do get very frustrated, though, when accent is used to make false distinctions between people: there really is no one 'correct' accent and people who speak in certain ways are neither more nor less intelligent than others, or even better or worse people than those who speak differently. I suspect we are more obsessed with these differences in the UK than elsewhere in the world, but I may be wrong there.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Snickerdoodle
> A snickerdoodle is a type of cookie made with butter or oil, sugar, and flour rolled in cinnamon sugar. Eggs may also sometimes be used as an ingredient, with cream of tartar and baking soda added to leaven the dough. Wikipedia
> 
> They are one of my faves, I make them all the time, well, not allll the time, only when I have patience to make individual cookies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> My mum always used to insist that our family didn't have much of an accent - and always expressed this view in purest Lincolnshire!  I certainly have some of that accent, as does my sister, despite the fact that she has lived over the past thirty years in Scotland and in Hampshire, where she has been for more than 20 years. People still mistake us for one another on the telephone, so those underlying speech patterns must still be there. On the other hand, I am often accused of 'talking posh', which is not something I have ever made a conscious effort to do.
> 
> My poor mother, when she was very ill and suffering from dementia, would often complain that her carers had used abusive language to her. This would have been worrying had it not been for the fact that many of the phrases she quoted them as having used were pure dialect, probably remembered insults from her childhood, and not at all the sort of words that would have been familiar to anyone in her nursing home, who were variously southern English, Eastern European and Asian.
> 
> I love the diversity of accent. I do not have a good enough ear to distinguish all the nuances of North American accents, but I realise that they must be even more intriguing than those we have just in these small islands. I do get very frustrated, though, when accent is used to make false distinctions between people: there really is no one 'correct' accent and people who speak in certain ways are neither more nor less intelligent than others, or even better or worse people than those who speak differently. I suspect we are more obsessed with these differences in the UK than elsewhere in the world, but I may be wrong there.


I have to be careful because I am very prone to pick up accents, if I talk to someone for very long, I just start doing it without realizing until it's brought to my attention, I'm always afraid someone will think I'm making fun when it's completely unintentional.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how beautiful. Thank you.
> The kitty is so cute, she's getting big isn't she.


yes, she is....she's getting a large fan base with all the race drivers that come to my BIL's shop....those big men's hearts melt when she comes cuddling up to them!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Well, the tree is up and my ceilings are finally high enough to put the top section of the tree on. :thumbup: 
I have it anchored to the ceiling and will start decorating it in a day or so after the newness wears off so that the cats leave it alone a little more.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Sounds mad, but I read of people trying to avoid cramps by keeping a cake of soap in the bed, or a large magnet under the bed. Worth a try?


The only times I have suffered from cramp have been when I was pregnant (so not recently). :-D Then, I was recommended to eat a banana at bed time and I have to say, it seemed to work. Fortunately, I like bananas!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> yes, she is....she's getting a large fan base with all the race drivers that come to my BIL's shop....those big men's hearts melt when she comes cuddling up to them!!
> JuneK


 :lol: Amazing how that happens, the toughest and roughest become putty in the hands/paws of a small child, kitten, or puppy. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> The only times I have suffered from cramp have been when I was pregnant (so not recently). :-D Then, I was recommended to eat a banana at bed time and I have to say, it seemed to work. Fortunately, I like bananas!


That's what my doctor told me also. It does work, but a sip of the liquid from the jar of dill pickles works even faster and better. :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Gigi I love that response and will remember it.
Julie, may I have maple syrup with my pancakes and my porridge, please. 
Gagesmom, glad you are back.
I went into town today and had to buy 2 balls of yarn on special offer, a handbag and shopping bag too as they were in the sale.
However I resisted a suitcase and a coat, so I was good really. 
Take care all, prayers for those needing them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> My mum always used to insist that our family didn't have much of an accent - and always expressed this view in purest Lincolnshire!  I certainly have some of that accent, as does my sister, despite the fact that she has lived over the past thirty years in Scotland and in Hampshire, where she has been for more than 20 years. People still mistake us for one another on the telephone, so those underlying speech patterns must still be there. On the other hand, I am often accused of 'talking posh', which is not something I have ever made a conscious effort to do.
> 
> My poor mother, when she was very ill and suffering from dementia, would often complain that her carers had used abusive language to her. This would have been worrying had it not been for the fact that many of the phrases she quoted them as having used were pure dialect, probably remembered insults from her childhood, and not at all the sort of words that would have been familiar to anyone in her nursing home, who were variously southern English, Eastern European and Asian.
> 
> I love the diversity of accent. I do not have a good enough ear to distinguish all the nuances of North American accents, but I realise that they must be even more intriguing than those we have just in these small islands. I do get very frustrated, though, when accent is used to make false distinctions between people: there really is no one 'correct' accent and people who speak in certain ways are neither more nor less intelligent than others, or even better or worse people than those who speak differently. I suspect we are more obsessed with these differences in the UK than elsewhere in the world, but I may be wrong there.


And for such small islands, quite remarkable how many accents there are. Goes back to the days when people were limited by how far they could walk or ride by horse for their neighbourhood- and of course the many different invaders over time. unfortunately for me choosing a Southern English accent in New Zealand for many years branded me as a snob. Now with the enormous numbers of immigrants we have, I am often complimented for being easy to understand.
American accents to me are hard to distinguish, although one can detect the difference I have not the foggiest idea where they originate.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I have to be careful because I am very prone to pick up accents, if I talk to someone for very long, I just start doing it without realizing until it's brought to my attention, I'm always afraid someone will think I'm making fun when it's completely unintentional.


Have the same problem!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Gigi I love that response and will remember it.
> Julie, may I have maple syrup with my pancakes and my porridge, please.
> Gagesmom, glad you are back.
> I went into town today and had to buy 2 balls of yarn on special offer, a handbag and shopping bag too as they were in the sale.
> However I resisted a suitcase and a coat, so I was good really.
> Take care all, prayers for those needing them.


we'll have to whisper in Caren's ear! she makes her own Maple syrup, but I hope you won't mind if I don't have it with my porridge!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:



> Have the same problem!


I do that with Irish and Liverpool accents, and it is embarrassing as I feel that the person involved is offended.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I do that with Irish and Liverpool accents, and it is embarrassing as I feel that the person involved is offended.


The reaction often is that you are trying to 'take the mickey' out of them.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I must hasten to mention that the facebook photos are almost without exception from other photographers- which is why I try to give them the credit!


Oh yes, I hope no-one here thinks I knitted that gorgeous dreambird. (In my dreams!!) It was posted on my Facebook page by Whistle Stop Wool & Fiber in Lowry VA, I just couldnt resist posting it here after all the discussions we had.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Oh yes, I hope no-one here thinks I knitted that gorgeous dreambird. (In my dreams!!) It was posted on my Facebook page by Whistle Stop Wool & Fiber in Lowry VA, I just couldnt resist posting it here after all the discussions we had.


And a very fine one it is! thanks for posting!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Have the same problem!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I've heard that too, magnesium rich foods abound, would that work?


May not be enough- tablets are easily available. But if for you is the cost factor. Could try magnesium rich foods and see if it is enough.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Here you are, Julie...and for land-locked Kaye, too!!


Lovely pictures, the kitty is so cute.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> May have to try those.


I too think I just will have totry that fudge. White chocolate and condensed milk? irresistible.


----------



## machriste

Gottastitch, the edging on the baby blanket is just beautiful. The new mama will be so pleased.

Julie, your photos are just breath-taking. I'm a novice (VERY) watercolorist and those skies are calling to me. I'd love to try them.

Gagesmom, glad to see you back and yea for the house sale. It's been quite a long trek for you.

Here in MN we got a sprinkling of snow last night a some more is on the way. (It's winter in Minnesota.) Some places north of Duluth may be getting 24".

I've been trying to do five small meals for my dear partner Jack since his cancer diagnosis last spring. One of them is inevitably oatmeal with not only brown sugar, but whipping cream. He had lost 35 lbs (even before the chemo,) but has gained back 8! year. We are like the opposite of Jack Sprat and his wife of the nursery rhyme.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very fine one it is! thanks for posting!


It looks like she made a coat of it or am I imagining that. I just love it - what a nice coat for summer evenings it would be. I think it is the nicest one of have seen. Oh to knit that perfectly.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> May not be enough- tablets are easily available. But if for you is the cost factor. Could try magnesium rich foods and see if it is enough.


Last I was told I was supposed to be cutting back on magnesium because the level was too high. It seemed that everything I loved was a magnesium source!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Gottaknit, the edging on the baby blanket is just beautiful. The new mama will be so pleased.
> 
> Julie, your photos are just breath-taking. I'm a novice (VERY) watercolorist and those skies are calling to me. I'd love to try them.
> 
> Gagesmom, glad to see you back and yea for the house sale. It's been quite a long trek for you.
> 
> Here in MN we got a sprinkling of snow last night a some more is on the way. (It's winter in Minnesota.) Some places north of Duluth may be getting 24".
> 
> I've been trying to do five small meals for my dear partner Jack since his cancer diagnosis last spring. One of them is inevitably oatmeal with not only brown sugar, but whipping cream. He had lost 35 lbs (even before the chemo,) but has gained back 8! year. We are like the opposite of Jack Sprat and his wife of the nursery rhyme.


I guess as long as you mention the photographer that is OK. They certainly would work up well into paintings!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Last I was told I was supposed to be cutting back on magnesium because the level was too high. It seemed that everything I loved was a magnesium source!


ell in that case don't you go trying it!No idea what the result of too much magniusm is.

And now as it is 630 I really must get some sleep. Have a checkup withthe doctor in 5 hours- better set the alarm I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> It looks like she made a coat of it or am I imagining that. I just love it - what a nice coat for summer evenings it would be. I think it is the nicest one of have seen. Oh to knit that perfectly.


It looked to me like it had sleeves- certainly a lot of work- probably more than I would ever tackle- I can see it being a major UFO!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> ell in that case don't you go trying it!No idea what the result of too much magniusm is.
> 
> And now as it is 630 I really must get some sleep. Have a checkup withthe doctor in 5 hours- better set the alarm I think.


Rest well, I too must put my head down for a little, before I venture into the rain!


----------



## machriste

Julie, LOL, I would be happy to mention the photographers, but I'm no where near the point where anyone would connect my paintings to those gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


That is so beautiful. I checked and there are more colors on:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-plumage
Maybe that is posted already and I missed it but quite gorgeous.

Just love it. Thanks for posting Pup lover.

Back from lunch with the girls and it was oh so lovely. I had a cup of carrot ginger soup an salad with apple, dried cherries, and chevre.

Time for a nap and then dinner with another friend, which may end up just being coffee, so I will eat a little before I leave and then will be prepared for a snack or just a coffee. I have a gift certificate from my birthday and can treat both of us so I hope she will have dinner, but know her mother made dinner already and will expect her to eat. LOL Had lunch with my friend's mother, so that's how I know she may be too full to eat. Don't want to come between a Mom and her daughter. :shock:

Think the antibiotics are starting to work but still don't have my energy back. Thankfully I can just take care of myself. Tomorrow I will meet with my son for lunch so my schedule has really gotten busy with wonderful things. He will help me pick presents for the grandchildren. Figure it is best since I almost bought a present that would be a duplicate, so a fun lunch with DS and some great tips on gifts from him. Can't wait to see him. Hugs all. Still no news on nephew so I am taking that as quite positive.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> My mum always used to insist that our family didn't have much of an accent - and always expressed this view in purest Lincolnshire!  I certainly have some of that accent, as does my sister, despite the fact that she has lived over the past thirty years in Scotland and in Hampshire, where she has been for more than 20 years. People still mistake us for one another on the telephone, so those underlying speech patterns must still be there. On the other hand, I am often accused of 'talking posh', which is not something I have ever made a conscious effort to do.
> 
> My poor mother, when she was very ill and suffering from dementia, would often complain that her carers had used abusive language to her. This would have been worrying had it not been for the fact that many of the phrases she quoted them as having used were pure dialect, probably remembered insults from her childhood, and not at all the sort of words that would have been familiar to anyone in her nursing home, who were variously southern English, Eastern European and Asian.
> 
> I love the diversity of accent. I do not have a good enough ear to distinguish all the nuances of North American accents, but I realise that they must be even more intriguing than those we have just in these small islands. I do get very frustrated, though, when accent is used to make false distinctions between people: there really is no one 'correct' accent and people who speak in certain ways are neither more nor less intelligent than others, or even better or worse people than those who speak differently. I suspect we are more obsessed with these differences in the UK than elsewhere in the world, but I may be wrong there.


I find the different accents quite interesting, from many of the english speaking places I've been. When I was in London my canadian accent was more predominant than normal. Love the differences in accents in England Jamie has several people from England at college and tries to guess what part they are from, she's getting good at it. They are surprised when she can tell them what area too.


----------



## TNS

A really beautiful landscape photo, so atmospheric. Pretty little Gypsy in the in tray. And a very bright looking smiling DGS with the strongman. Thanks for these.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Have the same problem!


Me too. After spending 18 months in California I was told I sounded American when I came back to England, where I had previously had a definite northern accent, and my sister kept telling me I sounded posh as well. I think absorbing accents is just a way of being more easily understood wherever you are living at the time, though no one remarked on a Scottish accent despite living there for 7 years.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I have to be careful because I am very prone to pick up accents, if I talk to someone for very long, I just start doing it without realizing until it's brought to my attention, I'm always afraid someone will think I'm making fun when it's completely unintentional.


That is what I had happen in London, I sure hope no one thought I was making fun of them. I know that a couple people thought it was interesting I could do that without trying to.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the tree is up and my ceilings are finally high enough to put the top section of the tree on. :thumbup:
> I have it anchored to the ceiling and will start decorating it in a day or so after the newness wears off so that the cats leave it alone a little more.


I can imagine what would happen if you decorated it right away :shock: :|


----------



## ptofValerie

I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


Oh no that is not good at all. Wrapping or wrist in healing energy for a speedy recovery. Hugs dear lady. Glad the family is pitching in to help you,


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I've heard that too, magnesium rich foods abound, would that work?


Take both magnesium and Vita.D, along with the 20 other pills I take a day. 
Their are day nothing works.  but this to shall pass. I pray :-D


----------



## martina

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


So sorry to hear this has happened so near to Christmas, and I hope by then you are much better. Let them all take care of you, just take it easy.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: Amazing how that happens, the toughest and roughest become putty in the hands/paws of a small child, kitten, or puppy. lol


So true!
JK


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Here you are, Julie...and for land-locked Kaye, too!!


Awesome photos, handsome grand son. :-D
Lovely kitty.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And for such small islands, quite remarkable how many accents there are. Goes back to the days when people were limited by how far they could walk or ride by horse for their neighbourhood- and of course the many different invaders over time. unfortunately for me choosing a Southern English accent in New Zealand for many years branded me as a snob. Now with the enormous numbers of immigrants we have, I am often complimented for being easy to understand.
> American accents to me are hard to distinguish, although one can detect the difference I have not the foggiest idea where they originate.


My maternal grandfather was born and lived within 20 miles in the country. He was born in the latter part of the 19th century. He still spoke with an accent and said words like someone from southeast England. I found that out after I saw a program on various English accents and ways of speaking...it was originally a PBS broadcast many years ago. I think I have the right area of the country...I saw it many years ago. One word I remember him saying was "zink" for sink. Of course, these days with tv so prominent everywhere, I guess no one has that much of a dialect anymore but I may be wrong. Sometimes speech patterns are hard to break without concentration.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely pictures, the kitty is so cute.


Gypsy is a cute girl, for sure!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Time for a nap and then dinner with another friend, which may end up just being coffee, so I will eat a little before I leave and then will be prepared for a snack or just a coffee. I have a gift certificate from my birthday and can treat both of us so I hope she will have dinner, but know her mother made dinner already and will expect her to eat. LOL Had lunch with my friend's mother, so that's how I know she may be too full to eat. Don't want to come between a Mom and her daughter. :shock:

Think the antibiotics are starting to work but still don't have my energy back. Thankfully I can just take care of myself. Tomorrow I will meet with my son for lunch so my schedule has really gotten busy with wonderful things. He will help me pick presents for the grandchildren. Figure it is best since I almost bought a present that would be a duplicate, so a fun lunch with DS and some great tips on gifts from him. Can't wait to see him. Hugs all. Still no news on nephew so I am taking that as quite positive.[/quote]

I'm so glad the antibiotics are working so you can enjoy all your wonderful 'celebrations'! And it's always good to be sure that the children's presents meet with the parents' approval!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


So sorry you have broken your wrist. Sending you lots of healing vibes and gentle hugs xxxx


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I find the different accents quite interesting, from many of the english speaking places I've been. When I was in London my canadian accent was more predominant than normal. Love the differences in accents in England Jamie has several people from England at college and tries to guess what part they are from, she's getting good at it. They are surprised when she can tell them what area too.


Surprisingly I've had people ask me if I'm from Canada!!!! And with this Virginia accent!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> A really beautiful landscape photo, so atmospheric. Pretty little Gypsy in the in tray. And a very bright looking smiling DGS with the strongman. Thanks for these.


Three very different photos!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


So sorry to hear this. I broke mine three years ago and had a plate and screws put in. It was very rough in the beginning.

The good news is that I was able to knit after three weeks and the therapists felt that this helped me gain range of motion quickly.

Good luck--it is good that you have family to help. I hope your recovery is speedy and uneventful. Keep us posted when you are able.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is what I had happen in London, I sure hope no one thought I was making fun of them. I know that a couple people thought it was interesting I could do that without trying to.


 You would think that it would help us to learn new languages or that we would be predisposed to being able learn them more easily, but it sure doesn't.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. 

Little Madam was, of course, brilliant this morning and I had lovely lunch with the 'coven' Took over three hours for lunch, lots of chat and laughs.

Have had a lazy afternoon knitting and am now completely worn out!

Here's a couple of photos from today...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine what would happen if you decorated it right away :shock: :|


Yes, Grey was having fun while I was putting the limbs on, he finally got bored with it and left, so I'm hoping that that is the worst of it, I doubt it, but I hope. lol


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


Oh Valerie, OUCH! Glad the family are taking care of you and hope that it was not a bad break but just a straight on that will heal well and relatively quickly. Hugs, I think you could use quite a few gentle ones right now.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> 
> Little Madam was, of course, brilliant this morning and I had lovely lunch with the 'coven' Took over three hours for lunch, lots of chat and laughs.
> 
> Have had a lazy afternoon knitting and am now completely worn out!
> 
> Here's a couple of photos from today...


Oh she's adorable. 
You all don't look so bad either, a great looking group of ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


So sorry to hear this, Valerie. Are you right-handed? At least that would be a slight consolation. These things come out of the blue and just make a nonsense of all our carefully made plans.

Take good care of yourself, and make the most of all the help on offer.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Oh she's adorable.
> You all don't look so bad either, a great looking group of ladies. :thumbup:


Thank you. Forgot to say the nativity play was based around a midwife looking for the baby Jesus (very complicated story) and a donkey. ANyway the midwife was knitting!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no that is not good at all. Wrapping or wrist in healing energy for a speedy recovery. Hugs dear lady. Glad the family is pitching in to help you,


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> 
> Little Madam was, of course, brilliant this morning and I had lovely lunch with the 'coven' Took over three hours for lunch, lots of chat and laughs.
> 
> Have had a lazy afternoon knitting and am now completely worn out!
> 
> Here's a couple of photos from today...


She is quite lovely, beautiful arm lifts, you and the girls are having a great time, LOL LOL looking good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> She is quite lovely, beautiful arm lifts, you and the girls are having a great time, LOL LOL looking good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches, she takes her dancing very seriously and told me yesterday that she wants to be a prima ballerina. Don't think she realizes what hard work it is, although she does cope very well with her 2 hr dance class each week.


----------



## iamsam

I was going to bed when you were getting up. lucky Brantley - had I known I would have been there. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Sam...this is what happens when I go to bed at 8:30...been up now since 2:40 and have cinnamon roll dough making...will surprise Brantley with fresh hot rolls for breakfast before he goes to work.


----------



## iamsam

absolutely low calorie - for sure.

sam



angelam said:


> Sam - I assume that is the low calorie version?????


----------



## dollyclaire

Pup lover said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


That dream bird is absolutely stunning, what a lot of work it must have been


----------



## iamsam

will give you time to block it. lol sounds lovely.

sam



darowil said:


> Being a glutton for punishment who tends to take on too many projects I have started the Advent Scarf on Ravelry. A section a day through Decemebr to Christmas Eve- and so far I am on track, doing day 3 on the 3rd! Her scarf is 103 but I am doing 49 stitches- this is what I call a scarf, and is much more doable. Started last year and never finished- did start the full size and made it part way through day5 only.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/advent-calendar-scarf-2013 This is ht slink- but only some photos in the links as we only get a day at a time and no photo of it. So I do knit things without a photo!
> Alright Sam I know- I'll post a photo when I finish todays- but as it is lace it doesn't look all that good without being blocked.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Surprisingly I've had people ask me if I'm from Canada!!!! And with this Virginia accent!!
> JuneK


I still get asked here, if I'm from Canada and when I say yes they look surprised. First time I was in London when people asked what part of England I was from they were surprised to learn I was from Canada.


----------



## iamsam

such heartache darowil - sending you soothing healing energy.

sam



darowil said:


> Saw that with two sisters- and ther youngest one had a little boy who was bought up by one of my brothers fromt he time he was about 6 becuase Sarah was in a nursing home. For a while she could communicate with a board but even that became too hard by the end. One of the hardest things I ever had to do was tell her that her sister had died from the same thing she had the night before (and we were in hospital for th eday, I had hoped to leave it until she got back. But hard as it was for her to communicate it was clear she was asking me about Ruth so I just had to tell her. And then 3 weeks later she went and joined Ruth (and our brother and father who had the same thing).


----------



## iamsam

you are saying porridge - is it anything like the oatmeal I eat with brown sugar on top.

sam



KateB said:


> They say true Scots put salt on their porridge.........sorry, I put sugar too!


----------



## iamsam

those look soooooo good gwen.

how is Brantley's shoulder?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the Orange-Cranberry Almond rolls fresh from the oven this morning...Enjoy. (and before you ask it is the same dough recipe but the filling was 1/2 cinnamon, 1/2 valencia orange peel, dried cranberries, and almond slivers. Icing also had orange peel added. Yummmmmmm! Grab yourself a cup of coffee or tea and pull up a chair!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> You would think that it would help us to learn new languages or that we would be predisposed to being able learn them more easily, but it sure doesn't.


One would think that but sadly it doesn't always. If I am around a new language I can figure out the basic idea of is being said but don't ask me to read or write it.


----------



## iamsam

the knitted piece is lovely darowil - anxious to see the whole thing.

you cup has a crack in it. lol

sam



darowil said:


> Well I still have 8 pages to go but I will post the first 3 days of the Advent Scarf and then the mugs and head of to bed. Warm inside and bit muggy so may not sleep well- in which case I may return. But as it may rain I can't open up the windows.


----------



## iamsam

I thought you had forgotten - I was teasing you in my last post.

lovely cups.

sam



darowil said:


> And now the mugs. These were given to me as 50th birthday presents. Tried convincing people it didn't need to be celebrated but Vicky insisted that I had a party. I did enjoy the day- and one advantage was I got to hear all the lovely things that woudl have been said at that time if I had needed a funeral instead!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> 
> Little Madam was, of course, brilliant this morning and I had lovely lunch with the 'coven' Took over three hours for lunch, lots of chat and laughs.
> 
> Have had a lazy afternoon knitting and am now completely worn out!
> 
> Here's a couple of photos from today...


Little Madame is absolutely gorgeous. The ladies of the coven are beautiful as well, sounds like a great time was had buy all. 
I think I'd be worn out after your day too.


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty, you don't see that living in landlocked Wyoming.


You sure don't!!! It took me a while to adjust to the difference when I left Wyoming nearly 25 years ago


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Little Madame is absolutely gorgeous. The ladies of the coven are beautiful as well, sounds like a great time was had buy all.
> I think I'd be worn out after your day too.


Thanks Caren. I'm off to bed now and won't be in a rush to get up tomorrow morning. Enjoy the rest of your day, night night xxx


----------



## nittergma

Purple, Little Madam looks lovely! I admire her confidence. I hope she gets to live her dream!
Valerie, Sorry about your wrist! Sounds like it may hinder knitting?


----------



## NanaCaren

A recent photo that my Michael took for photography class. I'll have to get a better copy but had to share. Love the waterfall.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Forgot to say the nativity play was based around a midwife looking for the baby Jesus (very complicated story) and a donkey. ANyway the midwife was knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I still get asked here, if I'm from Canada and when I say yes they look surprised. First time I was in London when people asked what part of England I was from they were surprised to learn I was from Canada.


When I was grown but living on Kodiak Alaska people were forever asking me if I was from Texas, too funny when I moved to Texas, people would ask me where I was from and then be surprised when I said Alaska, they thought east coast somewhere. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> You sure don't!!! It took me a while to adjust to the difference when I left Wyoming nearly 25 years ago


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A recent photo that my Michael took for photography class. I'll have to get a better copy but had to share. Love the waterfall.


That's gorgeous!!!! Nice job Michael. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


Oh, Valerie...I'm so sorry. But glad your family is there and taking good care of you.
I will keep you in prayers that you will heal quickly with little pain.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A recent photo that my Michael took for photography class. I'll have to get a better copy but had to share. Love the waterfall.


I love waterfalls too, see the beauty of the trees, and the fall, looks like a winter wonderland. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Awesome photos, handsome grand son. :-D
> Lovely kitty.


I think the grandson is very handsome...not biased, of course! And the muscle man ain't bad,either!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren. I'm off to bed now and won't be in a rush to get up tomorrow morning. Enjoy the rest of your day, night night xxx


You are most welcome. Night night sleep well. Maybe you will get breakfast in bed. 
DJ and Seth are helping with the dishes, Chrissy is even joining in without having to be asked wonderful to see them cooperate so well.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> 
> Little Madam was, of course, brilliant this morning and I had lovely lunch with the 'coven' Took over three hours for lunch, lots of chat and laughs.
> 
> Have had a lazy afternoon knitting and am now completely worn out!
> 
> Here's a couple of photos from today...


How precious is Little Madam...a true performer!!
I know the 'coven' lunch was fun.
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle

Hello all,

Was able to get my plate renewed and turn in the other paperwork now required of CDL holders. Van is all packed and waiting for a call. No knitting done today yet. 

Valerie, sorry to hear about your wrist. Healing energy beaming your way.

The coffee sounds like Thai or Vietnamese coffee, espresso strength with condensed milk to sweeten. Like it iced, mostly. I drink my tea, hot and iced, without sweetener but coffee needs sugar and cream.

Hope the snow holds off here. Not looking forward to driving in it. Love it if I can stay inside.

Gigi, hope you are feeling much better. Hate it when health workers won't listen. Keep them on their toes!

Melody, good that your house has sold and that you have two months to move. Hoping you find your new place soon.

Thanks for all posted pix. They were wonderful. Haven't viewed the videos yet.

Hope everyone is doing fine and getting their Christmas things done. Three more AAA memberships to pay and gift catds to buy for the teens. Have one present wrapped and my DD2 will do the rest.
Kathy, glad you had a good time with your company and that you are back to posting. Hope you get your new phone soon. 

Well, off to do some needlework. Want to try the fish lip heel but may practice it before doing it on the socks.

See you all tomorrow,

Kathy


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A recent photo that my Michael took for photography class. I'll have to get a better copy but had to share. Love the waterfall.


I can only say WOW!! My oldest daughter took photography in college and we both had fun with it!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> When I was grown but living on Kodiak Alaska people were forever asking me if I was from Texas, too funny when I moved to Texas, people would ask me where I was from and then be surprised when I said Alaska, they thought east coast somewhere. :roll: :roll:


It is funny how one doesn't always sound like were they come from. From the sound of your voice I would have said southern Ontario if I didn't already know


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That's gorgeous!!!! Nice job Michael. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I told him the same thing, he rarely lets me have any of his work. He is becoming a good photographer. He has been going out with his father when their time cooperates. He is also a photographer he helps Michael by driving him to places that are around here. Michael has to read all the info and figure things out for himself. HIs father is not the most patient person out there.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Night night sleep well. Maybe you will get breakfast in bed.
> DJ and Seth are helping with the dishes, Chrissy is even joining in without having to be asked wonderful to see them cooperate so well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It's great when they work that well isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Was able to get my plate renewed and turn in the other paperwork now required of CDL holders. Van is all packed and waiting for a call. No knitting done today yet.
> 
> Valerie, sorry to hear about your wrist. Healing energy beaming your way.
> 
> The coffee sounds like Thai or Vietnamese coffee, espresso strength with condensed milk to sweeten. Like it iced, mostly. I drink my tea, hot and iced, without sweetener but coffee needs sugar and cream.
> 
> Hope the snow holds off here. Not looking forward to driving in it. Love it if I can stay inside.
> 
> Gigi, hope you are feeling much better. Hate it when health workers won't listen. Keep them on their toes!
> 
> Melody, good that your house has sold and that you have two months to move. Hoping you find your new place soon.
> 
> Thanks for all posted pix. They were wonderful. Haven't viewed the videos yet.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine and getting their Christmas things done. Three more AAA memberships to pay and gift catds to buy for the teens. Have one present wrapped and my DD2 will do the rest.
> Kathy, glad you had a good time with your company and that you are back to posting. Hope you get your new phone soon.
> 
> Well, off to do some needlework. Want to try the fish lip heel but may practice it before doing it on the socks.
> 
> See you all tomorrow,
> 
> Kathy


I hope that it holds off too, It can't be fun to drive in, hoping DH hasn't had and bad weather to contend with on his run. 
Stay safe, have a great night, see you later. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is funny how one doesn't always sound like were they come from. From the sound of your voice I would have said southern Ontario if I didn't already know


 :shock: :lol: :lol: Well, Alaska's not that far away I guess. lol


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> I love waterfalls too, see the beauty of the trees, and the fall, looks like a winter wonderland. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


The day he took the photos it was very cold, I was surprised he stayed out as long as he did. He got quite a few photos for class.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I told him the same thing, he rarely lets me have any of his work. He is becoming a good photographer. He has been going out with his father when their time cooperates. He is also a photographer he helps Michael by driving him to places that are around here. Michael has to read all the info and figure things out for himself. HIs father is not the most patient person out there.


That's fabulous! Something they have in common as well as love and its really showing in his photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is going to be so pretty. Glad you're back!


gottastch said:


> Hello, I'm back! What a whirlwind these past couple of weeks have been. Dear aunt (from Seattle) had a good time and we got her around to see all the in-laws (and out-laws - LOL) and we got to do a few fun things with her - just us - too
> 
> I have missed you all and am glad to have my house (and sanity) back    I hope this doesn't sound rude...I love to entertain but am so glad when everyone goes home too
> 
> Has everyone started decorating for Christmas? This is always a sad time of year for me but I'm plugging along. Baby steps for me...I retrieved my Christmas Corelle dishes from the top shelf, put them through the dishwasher, and we started using them. We won't be home for Christmas again so don't know how much decorating in the home I will be doing...maybe just a few things.
> 
> While dear aunt was here, I got my baby afghan done..well almost. I took one of the Red Heart Super Saver jumbo skeins of yarn (yellow) and weighed it on my kitchen scale and then wound half the skein into a ball. (Next time I will just put a marker there somehow...one less end to weave in - what was I thinking? LOL!) I used US size 9 needles and made a slip knot. Then I knit into the front and the back of that one stitch. I kept increasing at the beginning of each row by slipping the first stitch purlwise and then knitting into the front and back of the second stitch until I was almost at the end of my ball of yarn. The next row, I slipped the first stitch, as above, and just knit across. Then I started to decrease by slipping the first stitch of each row purlwise and knitting two stitches together until I was back down to one stitch. For me, with my gauge, I think I ended up with 170 stitches on my needles, at the widest point. My square ended up to be 29 inches. Now I'm working on knitting on the lace edging as I go. My edging is 2 inches wide so adding 4 inches will make the blanket 33 inches in total. So far so good


----------



## Gweniepooh

WHOA! That is gorgeous! 


Pup lover said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach, trying again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looks yummy...keep them warm for me I'll be right over...ROFL...wish I could!



Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast at my place, this morning- a stack of pancakes with lemon and sugar!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I can only say WOW!! My oldest daughter took photography in college and we both had fun with it!
> JuneK


Thank you will pass on the compliments.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: It's great when they work that well isn't it?


It is heaven when they work well together, some nights it's like pulling teeth to get them in the same room together.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is heaven when they work well together, some nights it's like pulling teeth to get them in the same room together.


Well, they wouldn't be normal children if it was that harmonious all the time. lol


----------



## machriste

Check this crazy site out!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.199646989284.131912.194992019284&type=1

I think you'll have to cut and paste--some wonderful tea cozies and a whole bunch of other crazy stuff.


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> A recent photo that my Michael took for photography class. I'll have to get a better copy but had to share. Love the waterfall.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Julie, LOL, I would be happy to mention the photographers, but I'm no where near the point where anyone would connect my paintings to those gorgeous photos!!!


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> I've had a mishap. I fell yesterday and broke my left wrist. feeling rough as you can imagine. family are all caring for me. will mail again once feeling better.


That is indeed unfortunate! The wrist is such a complex of bones, but it is amazing what the medicos can do today. Hope the pain subsides and healing commences quickly. We will miss your input until then.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :lol: :lol: Well, Alaska's not that far away I guess. lol


Nope it isn't that far really, well for me it doesn't seem far.


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 said:


> ------
> 
> I can imagine how Sugar Sugar and others in the warmest part of Oz are feeling. Nicho -- aren't you glad you are coming in July???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


As much as I love looking at snowy scenes, I am glad to be visiting the Rockies in summer!

Gagesmom, good to see you back. Hope you find a new home soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> 
> Little Madam was, of course, brilliant this morning and I had lovely lunch with the 'coven' Took over three hours for lunch, lots of chat and laughs.
> 
> Have had a lazy afternoon knitting and am now completely worn out!
> 
> Here's a couple of photos from today...


Good looking girls all round!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dear Valerie so sorry about the fall and now broken wrist. Sending you healing energy and prayers.

June loved the pictures. GS is cute as can be and Gypsy is such a sweet looking shop kitty.

Melody good luck in house shopping. So glad everything is going well for you and yours.

Shirley hope our sister is resting easy. She is in my prayers.

Gigi so sorry the PT is torturing you again. Pray that you will get pain free soon and be done with PT! 

Poledra loved the snow video. I've got to see what I can do with my cell phone and video...

Caren love the recipe for Snickerdoodle fudge. Will be making that for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Almost forgot...Daralene so glad you've got the antibiotic now and will be getting some relief. Will you have to have the tooth removed too?

Here is a distant shot of our Christmas tree...simple but what we will have for this year. Probably won't decorate too much since it will just be DH and me.

The picture hanging behind the tree is of our home. It was painted by a family friend (now deceased) and house is now yellow instead of white.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks yummy...keep them warm for me I'll be right over...ROFL...wish I could!


I can easily make more!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot...Daralene so glad you've got the antibiotic now and will be getting some relief. Will you have to have the tooth removed too?
> 
> Here is a distant shot of our Christmas tree...simple but what we will have for this year. Probably won't decorate too much since it will just be DH and me.
> 
> The picture hanging behind the tree is of our home. It was painted by a family friend (now deceased) and house is now yellow instead of white.


Looks great! I'm really glad that Grey seems to be at least temporarily bored with the tree, hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The one hurt last week from falling is somewhat better. the other one with the full rotator cuff torn is horribly painful. He's just too determined to wait until I hopefully get disability to help us out while he is out of work after having surgery. 
Thanks for asking Sam.



thewren said:


> those look soooooo good gwen.
> 
> how is Brantley's shoulder?
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot...Daralene so glad you've got the antibiotic now and will be getting some relief. Will you have to have the tooth removed too?
> 
> Here is a distant shot of our Christmas tree...simple but what we will have for this year. Probably won't decorate too much since it will just be DH and me.
> 
> The picture hanging behind the tree is of our home. It was painted by a family friend (now deceased) and house is now yellow instead of white.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I'm off to work on socks for my DB. TTYL


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> The one hurt last week from falling is somewhat better. the other one with the full rotator cuff torn is horribly painful. He's just too determined to wait until I hopefully get disability to help us out while he is out of work after having surgery.
> Thanks for asking Sam.


Praying for healing, and answers, just know that all will be OK :-D things will work out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> A recent photo that my Michael took for photography class. I'll have to get a better copy but had to share. Love the waterfall.


Beautiful photograph.


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Someone today was saying Magnesium is good for cramps. (well yesterday for me, but today tends to start when I get up not at midnight, and for most of you it is only Tuesday anyway.).


Have suffered for years with terrible cramps in my feet and legs but since taking magnesium tablets (I buy the ones that have a little cramp bark in them), I hardly ever get cramps anymore. Those I do get are nowhere near as severe. I did try the soap in the bed and whilst it was there, I never had a cramp (scouts' honour!) But I would recommend magnesium tablets.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Beautiful photograph.


Thanks I'll pass that on to Michael. I'm sure he will like all the complements.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren love the recipe for Snickerdoodle fudge. Will be making that for sure.


I take all my video's with the cel phone and post them from it.

I am going to have Ashei make some tomorrow night, it should be easy and if it is good them she can make more to give out for christmas. I am hoping to find other simple things for them to make to give out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous! Something they have in common as well as love and its really showing in his photos. :thumbup:


Michael took the photography class in hopes his father would spend some time with him. I think it might be working. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, they wouldn't be normal children if it was that harmonious all the time. lol


This is very true I think I'd worry a bit if it was all peaches and cream. Everyone of them are finally sleeping . My teens were asleep before the younger ones. Seth was the last to finally give in.


----------



## sassafras123

Valerie, healing energy sent your way.
June, handsome grandson.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot...Daralene so glad you've got the antibiotic now and will be getting some relief. Will you have to have the tooth removed too?
> 
> Here is a distant shot of our Christmas tree...simple but what we will have for this year. Probably won't decorate too much since it will just be DH and me.
> 
> The picture hanging behind the tree is of our home. It was painted by a family friend (now deceased) and house is now yellow instead of white.


Love your tree. DJ and Seth have decorated my little tree sort of. I am not allowed to fix it they say.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Looks great! I'm really glad that Grey seems to be at least temporarily bored with the tree, hoping it stays that way.


I am glad Grey is leaving the tree alone never fun having to keep redecorating after it's done. My cats used to climb up the center and hide in the branches.


----------



## NanaCaren

A rather neat snowman I found on the net.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Saw that with two sisters- and ther youngest one had a little boy who was bought up by one of my brothers fromt he time he was about 6 becuase Sarah was in a nursing home. For a while she could communicate with a board but even that became too hard by the end. One of the hardest things I ever had to do was tell her that her sister had died from the same thing she had the night before (and we were in hospital for th eday, I had hoped to leave it until she got back. But hard as it was for her to communicate it was clear she was asking me about Ruth so I just had to tell her. And then 3 weeks later she went and joined Ruth (and our brother and father who had the same thing).


That is terrible for your family to lose so many in your family to such a horrid disease. At least my grandma, step-dad & his brothers didn't show signs of the disease until they were older, obviously it strikes your family much earlier.


----------



## grandma sherry

Sorry to hear about your wrist, Valerie.
Caren, love Michael's photography, and that photography is allowing him more time with his father.
Little Madame is adorable, and the members of the coven look like they are having a good time.
Good wishes to all.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Michael took the photography class in hopes his father would spend some time with him. I think it might be working. :-D


 :thumbup: Smart kid!!!, well, young man.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Well I still have 8 pages to go but I will post the first 3 days of the Advent Scarf and then the mugs and head of to bed. Warm inside and bit muggy so may not sleep well- in which case I may return. But as it may rain I can't open up the windows.


That is so pretty, I signed up but have not had time to start, this makes me want to get at it.


----------



## NanaCaren

grandma sherry said:


> Sorry to hear about your wrist, Valerie.
> Caren, love Michael's photography, and that photography is allowing him more time with his father.
> Little Madame is adorable, and the members of the coven look like they are having a good time.
> Good wishes to all.


Thanks he wil be pleased with the complements.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> This is very true I think I'd worry a bit if it was all peaches and cream. Everyone of them are finally sleeping . My teens were asleep before the younger ones. Seth was the last to finally give in.


 I'm not surprised. The little ones fight going to sleep more I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Southern Gal said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> We have been picking up pecans also.there is a bumper crop here this year.I have already put 7 quart bags in the freezer & have a huge box in the utility room to still work on. Our church has a huge tree & they are 2 inches long & paper shells. We have been picking up all over town in vacant lots. It's hard to keep my fingers in shape then to knit,so every day I goop them up good with " equate" brand moisturizing cream, it's thick and stays on even after hand washing. Good pecans in the freezer is money in the bank, as much as they cost per lbs.
> I am working on boot cuffs and am pleased at how they are turning out.
> I am reading and lurking mostly, still remembering those who are in need. Later...


Love pecans, they are so expensive here. My husband doesn't like nuts much but I use them to make home made Turtles every Christmas.
I finished a lacy scarf & hat for my husbands aunt. Today we went to the city, I bought yarn to make a minions hat & mitts for my grand daughter for Chistmas, she loves them!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Love your tree. DJ and Seth have decorated my little tree sort of. I am not allowed to fix it they say.


LOL!! Hopefully they only had decorations of your choosing to use. 
Love the Dalek snowman. :thumbup:

It's still snowing here. :roll: You can't even tell I shoveled earlier.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227904-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

